#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-16
<Will123456> is the dash -> hud application icon switching animation gone?
<Will123456> in 5.10 that is
<malin> davidcalle: I tried to do a sudo chmod +x  on my buss lense, but it dosen't autostart yet
<davidcalle> malin, is the daemon path in your .service file correct ?
<malin> davidcalle: I think it is, but I can doublecheck
<malin> davidcalle: yes, it is correct
<davidcalle> malin, /usr/lib/unity-lens-buss/buss ?
<malin> yes
<malin> and buss is placed in /usr/lib/unity-lens-buss/
<malin> I double checked it
<davidcalle> Ok
<Guest98059> Hi guys, can you tell me, how can i install unity in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<davidcalle> malin, so, when you start your session, you can see the lens in the Dash, but it's not running, right?
<davidcalle> Guest98059, Unity is already installed in 11.04, if you have removed it, you can install it again via the software center.
<malin> that's right
<davidcalle> malin, that's odd :)
<malin> davidcalle: I know
<malin> or indeed is maybe a better way to say it :) hehe
<davidcalle> malin, if you do /usr/lib/unity-lens-buss/buss in a terminal, does your lens work?
<Guest98059> davidcalle, can I do it by konsole ? for example sudo apt-get install unity ?
<Guest98059> or smth similar ?
<davidcalle> Guest98059, absolutely.
<malin> yes, then it works
<Guest98059> ok, thanks alot
<davidcalle> Guest98059, yw
<Guest98059> Do I have to turn it on somehow alter or will i be able to simply choose it when the system starts
<Guest98059> ?
<malin> Guest98059: if you use apt-cache search <packagename> you will figure out if the package is available and what the name is
<malin> apt-get show <package-name> and you get info about what the package is, and so on :)
<malin> Guest98059: when you log in you just change session
<davidcalle> Guest98059, you will be able to choose it befor eyou log in.
<Guest98059> ook, thanks a lot
<davidcalle> malin, you should log out, log in, and do a search in your lens. Even if it's not working, do a "ps aux | grep buss" to see if it's running but broken for some reason.
<davidcalle> malin, do a search before you check, because lenses are only started if they are open at least once during the session.
<malin> i had my computer shut down to night
<malin> but I could do that
<malin> but I can try to log out, and in again
<malin> davidcalle: the ps aux | grep buss gives me this
<malin> malin    10546  0.0  0.0  10612   928 pts/2    S+   11:52   0:00 grep --color=auto buss
<davidcalle> malin, ok, so it's really not running.
<malin> ok
<davidcalle> malin, is the dbus name in the .service file the same as in your daemon and .lens file?
 * davidcalle is back in 10 min. Coffee crave.
<malin> davidcalle: I will check
<malin> davidcalle: here is a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/djc37ysT
<davidcalle> malin, ok, looking at it
<malin> thanx
<davidcalle> malin, found it!
<davidcalle> main, second line of your .service file. It should be "Name", not "name".
<malin> aha :)
<malin> thanx
<malin> I will try
<malin> then I will try to log out and in again :)
<malin> davidcalle: thanx. That fixed it all :)
<davidcalle> malin, :)
<malin> the only thing worth fixing after a while is the fact it starts to search before I have finished the last search-word, giving me first an answer of illegal search-string
<malin> I think That is something I will work on later
<malin> maybe if it won't search unless there is at least 3 spaces, but not optimal :) so a long list of valid search names is the only solution, but requires me to make a list.
<malin> anyway
<malin> thank you very much davidcalle  :)
<davidcalle> malin, yw :)
<malin> yw is short for?
<didrocks> malin: "you're welcome"
<malin> awh. thanx :)
<seb128> Trevinho, could you look at bug #982200? do you think it's a duplicate of the other issue you are tracking?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 982200 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unlocking app from Launcher during launching it removes it from the Launcher and Switcher until you restart the app again" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982200
<seb128> it's a bit similar but restarting the application resolve it in this case so it might be different
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, it's a different thing... I think that this can be solved only touching unity
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Trevinho, so I don't close it as duplicate, in any case low priority issues, it's not like unpinning stuff while they start is a frequent user scenario ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: no worry, if I see there's something in common (code-side), I'll update the bug ;)
<nik90> seb128, Trevinho, thnx guys...the user should be happy to know :)
<Moonlight_Ghost> Good afternoon. Guys, can I ask a question about Unity?
<Moonlight_Ghost> in ubuntu 11.10 Dash button is shifted to the side panel. Will there be a version of Unity with the former location of Dash?
<kklimonda> no
<Moonlight_Ghost> Thank you. bye
 * mhall119 loves when questions have simple answers
<mfisch> davidcalle: do you know why the calculator scope made me install the cities scope?
<mfisch> davidcalle: I don't see a direct depends anywhere
<davidcalle> mfisch, the calculator scope depends on the utilities lens, the utilities lens recommends the cities scope and recommends are installed by default.
<mfisch> davidcalle: thanks, I've been doing too many projects with recommends turned off to remember that ;)
<davidcalle> mfisch, that's not optimal, but at least, you can remove specific scopes you don't want.
<davidcalle> mfisch, for the record, scopes recommend scopes because this way, the Software Center recommends them as "add-ons" when you look at a lens page.
<davidcalle> scopes recommnd lenses*
<davidcalle> no... Lenses recomment scopes. Sorry, end of day :)
<mhall119> chrisccoulson: what's the status of getting overlay scrollbars in Firefox and Mozilla?
<chrisccoulson> mhall119, i plan to have another look next cycle
<mhall119> chrisccoulson: thanks, could you keep me updated when you do?  They're on my list of upstreams that I'm tracking for better Unity integration
<chrisccoulson> mhall119, i guess it's pretty difficult for them to support any unity integration when we can't maintain stable ABI's ;)
<chrisccoulson> eg, each of the last 3 ubuntu releases has a different libunity ABI
<chrisccoulson> that's a nightmare for any ISV to support
<mhall119> chrisccoulson: but libunity doesn't affect the scrollbar integration
<chrisccoulson> mhall119, right. that was just one example. we're pretty bad across the board at not breaking ABI ;)
<mhall119> stable ABIs are boring :)
<mfisch> mhall119: the final argument to model.append() in a scope is "DND URI".  yet when I put my URL in there, I get a crazy result when I drag and drop it
<mfisch> mhall119: can a normal URI go there?  like http://foo.com?
<mhall119> mhr3: ^^ can you answer that for mfisch, because I really don't know
<Will123456> chrisccoulson, mhall119 so that means adding overlay scrollbars to firefox would somehow make use of existing code? instead of just being a behaviourally and graphically identical rewrite for XUL?
<mfisch> mhall119: actually it works fine in Chrome and weird in FF
<Will123456> i wonder if the maximised dash blur jumping will get fixed in time
<mhr3> mfisch, so what are you putting there
<mhr3> ?
<mfisch> mhr3: just a URL, it's working fine when I drop in chrome, FF gave me some weird error before that I cannot repro.
<mfisch> mhr3: I dont know why you'd drag and drop out of my scope anyway, but I though I'd try it
<mhr3> well afaict it should be working fine :)
<mhr3> if firefox decides to screw it up a bug should be opened ;)
<mhall119> Teester: hey, jcastro wanted me to touch base with you about the AskUbuntu lens, he said you made a fix for it for Precise, does that mean it's working now, or is there more to do?
<mfisch> mhr3: thx
<panset> Hi are there any devs using utouch stack on Arch Linux?
<panset> I have a doubt, is unity utouch needed for recognising two touches in 3.3.x kernel?
<panset> Also are there anyone here using utouch (even in ubuntu) on Asus EP121 tablet?
<bdrung> Cimi: hi. do you have tomorrow time to help me debugging bug #955376 and #981289?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 981289 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Window list entries colored in white instead of dark (GNOME Classic / Ambiance theme)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981289
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 955376 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Text color under Ambiance in top panel of GNOME Classic is dark gray instead of white" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955376
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-17
<thomi> bschaefer: ping?
<bschaefer> thomi, pong
<thomi> bschaefer: remember how my ibus tests were failing? Do you think I can reset the ibus stuff by removing ~/.config/ibus?
<bschaefer> thomi, im not actually sure. It could also be something the ibus-anthy is store else where
<bschaefer> let me look up if there is an easy way to reset ibus-anthy
<thomi> bschaefer: thanks. Also, I'm collecting a large number of unity branches... trying to keep them all small and ewasy to review. If you get a chance to look at them that'd be great.
<bschaefer> cool, do you have some links?
<bschaefer> also had a random question about memory leaks. If you have a dynamically allocated gchar* and shove it into a glib::String(), would that be a mem leak?
<bschaefer> as the deconstructor shouldn't delete the gchar* since it's a primitive type
<bschaefer> if you never delete the gchar* you shove into the glib::String thinking the glib::String handles it...
<bschaefer> thumper, you might know ^ (if your not busy!)
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<thumper> I'm not really here
<thumper> if you have a gchar* that you don't have ownership of, it should not be in a glib::String
<thumper> glib::String are particularly for gchar* objects created by glib
<thumper> not new, not malloc
<thumper> as it does a g_str_free (or whatever it is)
<bschaefer> ok, because the bamf_view_get_name returns a g_strdup
<thumper> ok, that should go in glib::String
<thumper> g_strdup returns a new string
<thumper> which the caller needs to free
<bschaefer> and it is put into a glib::String, and valgrind complains of a mem leak
<thumper> that won't be it then...
<bschaefer> shoot
<thumper> you have to be careful
<thumper> you need to make sure that the destructor for glib::string is called before the valgrind atexit handler kicks in
<thumper> otherwise it is a "possibly lost"
<bschaefer> yeah, I think it's not a real leak
<thumper> I feel like I'm going to regret this
<thumper> but where is it?
<bschaefer> 0x8E433B0: unity::launcher::BamfLauncherIcon::BamfLauncherIcon(_BamfApplication*) (BamfLauncherIcon.cpp:60)
<bschaefer> thomi, im getting ibus-anthy source code atm. It usually has a configure thing in there...let me check
<thumper> pastebin the entire loss record?
<bschaefer> alright
<thumper> thomi: set a commit message and land this plz https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/autopilot-attribute-feature/+merge/101823
<bschaefer> ugg its all in xml one sec I have to find it
<thomi> thumper: trunk is unfrozen? or do I need UNBLOCK?
<thumper> thomi: I think you are fine
<thumper> thomi: I didn't realise you could use a generator expression for making a dict
<thomi> ok, done. Let's see how it goes.
<thumper> thomi: I would have used dict([key, value for ...])
<thomi> thumper: huh?
<thomi> oh
<thumper> return {k.replace('-','_'):v for k,v in state_dict.iteritems() }
<thomi> heh, I never thought to do it that way :)
<thumper> does that really work?
<thumper> yep, I guess it does
<thomi> *sigh* - I just realised that lp-propose has helpfully put me as the reviewer on all my merge proposals :-/
<bschaefer> thumper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/933472/
<bschaefer> I had been looking at this other mem leak for a couple hours...that one was a definite loss dealing with a map...but ran out of ideas :(
<thumper> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/wait_for-to-use-testtools-exception/+merge/102198 needs fixing
<thumper> bschaefer: ok, this loss record is around valgrind thinking that the icon itself wasn't cleaned up
<thumper> bschaefer: as it is a std::string member variable it is complaining about
<thomi> thumper: that's a good idea (checking for the match attribute).
 * thumper wanders off again...
<bschaefer> ooo ok, so it thinks it isn't cleaned up because the deconstructor for that string hasn't been called yet, but it will soon
<bschaefer> thanks!
<bschaefer> (I've wasted to long on those kind of false positives haha)
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm im looking at the setup.py for ibus-anthy and Im not sure if I see a reset.
<bschaefer> ill look some more!
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, don't worry about it too much... I can survive without. It'd be nice to make these anthy test a bit more solid though
<bschaefer> thomi, I just have to figure out what language you switch to when you hit space
<bschaefer> then I can google better haha
<bschaefer> thomi, you could trying re-installing ibus-anthy haha
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet figured it out!
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> thomi, go to ~/.anthy
<thomi> what's the secret sauce?
<bschaefer> and remove last-record
<bschaefer> last-record*
<thomi> sweet
<bschaefer> yup :), I knew it had to be somewhere haha
<thomi> thanks for your help!
<bschaefer> idk why they just don't have a reset button haha. No problem!
<bschaefer> I guess most people who use that program understand Japaneses
<thomi> bschaefer: still around?
<bschaefer> thomi, yup
<thomi> I made the ibus tests more awesomeer: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/ibus-test-to-wait_for-feature/+merge/102236
<bschaefer> need a review of that ibus branch?
<bschaefer> just saw haha :)
<thomi> :)
<thomi> less code is always a good thing.
<bschaefer> thomi, AWESOME! haha, let me grab the branch and make sure all the ap test pass :)
<bschaefer> i mean ibus only test
<bschaefer> not all haha
<bschaefer> thomi, forgot my schoosl wireless is crap, so I had to hop on there wired connection, running the ap test now
<bschaefer> code wise, it looks really good :)
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm would you know why during the anthy ap test for the hud it press down a couple times?
<thomi> bschaefer: nope, does it cause the test to fail?
<thomi> I hadn't noticed
<bschaefer> one of them, and it caused your problem
<bschaefer> with anthy, it pressed 2 down during the 'system' test changing my preferences
<bschaefer> also it seems to run the same string test multiple times in anthy only
<bschaefer> it tries 'system' then 'system' back to back when I run it :(
<bschaefer> thomi, nevermind about the back to back
<bschaefer> it is because the anthy has 2 commit keys haha
<bschaefer> ugg im starting to get tired
<bschaefer> your branch looks good approved :)
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> working on fixing the launcher tests now :-/
<bschaefer> o, there are a lot in there...
<bschaefer> Im hoping to actually fix a memory leak sometime soon haha.
<trijntje> Hi all, I noticed that the files-lens ignores files on separate mountpionts by default. Is there a way to whitelist certain mountpoints?
<davidcalle> trijntje, I don't think there is. mhr3? ^
<mhr3> trijntje, there is - /etc/updatedb.conf
<mhr3> but i'd be careful, there are reasons those are disabled
<trijntje> mhr3: what should I be careful about? I only want to allow some partitions I mount by default
<apw> didrocks, i have that stacking issue again, i am starting to feel it occurs when you do an update which brings unity but you have not yet logged out to start using the new one, would that make _any_ sense ?
<didrocks> apw: I can't say it make sense to me at least, as the old .so file is still used
<didrocks> apw: I think it's maybe just a coincidence
<didrocks> apw: sam is you man for that, definitively
<apw> didrocks, no i don't think it does, but i've had it twice recently and both times when i was updating i am pretty sure
 * apw is also reminded that -proposed is kept enabled by default ...
<didrocks> oh, -proposed is enabled by default?
<Cimi> didrocks, I don't think it is
<Cimi> didrocks, I had to enable proposed to test new unity
<Cimi> didrocks, I installed in 11.10
<didrocks> ok
<blueyed> Is it possible to exclude windows (e.g by app name) from being collapsed in the alt-tab switcher? (like gnome-terminal) I would rather have 4 separate entries in the first place.
<ochosi> hi everyone, i have a question: what does a gtk-theme need to show up in unity's theme selector? (mine doesn't show up)
<Cimi> ochosi, I guess it should be in /usr/share/themes
<seb128> ochosi, Cimi: what do you call "unity's theme selector"?
<Cimi> seb128, I guess he is referring to the appearance applet
<seb128> Cimi, right, well that has an hardcoded list of supported themes, that doesn't pick any theme installed
<seb128> i.e it's only the light themes, the a11y themes and the GNOME one when installed
<Cimi> good then
<ochosi> Cimi: that's where it is. i guess i was wondering whether the theme itself needed anything special it doesn't need for other desktops
<ochosi> seb128: hardcoded theme-list? so how can unity-users install/use new themes from the e.g. the interwebs then?
<Cimi> ochosi, they need to use external tools
<ochosi> Cimi: right. i wasn't aware of that. is that a design decision?
<seb128> ochosi, dunno, gnome-tweaks, ubuntu-tweaks
<Cimi> ochosi, gnome 3 one
<seb128> ochosi, it's just a non supported feature, GNOME has no theme selector, we add one to allow changing between the 2 light themes variants
<seb128> then we added the a11y themes as well and the GNOME one for gnome-shell users
<seb128> ochosi, I guess it could be improved to pick any installed theme, it's just no a priority on the list of things to fix,work on
<ochosi> i see
<seb128> if you want to work on it patches are welcome I guess
<ochosi> i've been the artwork-lead of xubuntu for a few releases now and i thought it'd be nice if our default theme supports unity as well
<ochosi> (that's the background)
<ochosi> sry, not too much of a coder
<seb128> no technical reason to not do it
<ochosi> you mean support unity? yeah, that was easy enough basing it off ambiance's unity.css
<ochosi> the technical reason not to would be that users can't (easily) switch to the theme anyway :)
<seb128> well they can with gnome-tweak, ubuntu-tweak, etc
<ochosi> sure
<ochosi> i'm just used to easily change themes in xfce and iirc in gnome2 it was also straight-forward
<seb128> but yeah, that's something we can look at fixing next cycle, as said it started small just to be able to select which light theme variant to use
<ochosi> mhm
<seb128> GNOME decided that the themes is part of the desktop design and not something to tweak I think
<seb128> i.e it's part of the shell visual identify
<seb128> that's why they dropped the option
<ochosi> that's a strange decision from my point of view, but anyway, it's a gnome-decision i guess
<seb128> yes
<zgreg> I hope they add some more configuration options
<zgreg> for example for font size
<seb128> it's there
<zgreg> the accessibility settings are useless
<ochosi> yeah, not being able to change themes feels like pre-windowsxp
<seb128> in the accessibility panel
<zgreg> they are the coarse...
<zgreg> err, too coarse
<seb128> I guess you could argue with them to get a slider with extra granularity
<zgreg> what do you want, reasonable font size, miniscule fonts, or huge fonts? :D
<zgreg> there's nothing inbetween
<ochosi> seb128: anyway, thanks for the update. i guess i'll try to push the unity-support to -proposed and publish a quick howto on planet.ubuntu
<seb128> ochosi, you're welcome
<rye> hm, selecting Radiance makes the panel menu text glyphs looks blurred at the right edge.
<rye> but when you invoke the menu, label redraws and becomes correct
<rye> could somebody from Unity team switch to Radiance - this is what I see - http://ubuntuone.com/4eMA9RedmLP8lsYHVozV1z
<rye> It's even worse with the bold typeface of window titles
<zgreg> ugh, looks like subpixel rendering is broken with that theme, for some reason
<rye> as if by default text is using a different subpixel rendering type setting
<rye> bug #983923  but it is weird
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 983923 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Subpixel rendering type of Radiance panel menus is wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/983923
<rye> am I correct that unity panel is gtk3?
<seb128> rye, yes
<rye> eh, i guess I cannot find any way I can influence the Radiance theme atm, bug filed, back to U1 stuff
<malin> davidcalle: I have made some of the files needed for packing my lens
<malin> I can push it to launchpad and I need help with some few things. What I am missing filling in in the different files and so on :)
<davidcalle> malin, ok. I have a meeting in ten minutes, but I will give it a look later in the afternoon.
<malin> thank you davidcalle  :)
<malin> hm. I did something wrong. There is just one file in the project :S
<malin> well, fixed: here is the latest revision: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files
<davidcalle> malin, ping
<malin> davidcalle: ping ping :)
<malin> or ping pong. here I am :)
<davidcalle> malin, I've pushed a branch on your project
<malin> ah :)
<davidcalle> malin, with the packaging fixes
<malin> thanx
<davidcalle> malin, I've made a merge proposal, you have to review it and accept it :)
<malin> okey :)
<davidcalle> malin, then, you will almost be able to build it automatically in your PPA :)
<davidcalle> There is a last tiny step to do this.
<malin> oki :) I would like to have an explonation in detail on how to do this, so I can do it my self next time :) Maybe there is a tutorial :)
<malin> but I am so thankfull that you are spending your time helping me with this :)
<davidcalle> malin, I'm pretty sure there is a comprehensive packaging tutorial somewhere. I'll ping you if I find one.
<davidcalle> malin, the last step will be to create a recipe for your package on Launchpad. It's just a form to fill when you click "create packaging recipe" on your branch page.
<malin> thanx davidcalle :) So what does the packagin recipe need to contain?
<davidcalle> malin, a name for your recipe (whatever you want), the PPA, the version of Ubuntu you want to build for and the recipe text (maybe I'm wrong, but it should be already filled by Launchpad, if no, it's just http://paste.ubuntu.com/934153/ )
<malin> okey :)
<malin> hm.. I set it to approve, but I cannot se it is merged yet
<davidcalle> malin, you have to merge it manually, read my comment on the merge page :)
<malin> ok
<malin> ah, I see :)
<malin> I did:
<malin> bzr pull lp:unity-buss
<malin> returned:
<malin> No revisions or tags to pull.
<davidcalle> malin, that's because you already are in the folder of your project. What does bzr status gives?
<malin> davidcalle: I think I made it, just skiped the step
<malin> and continued with merge instead
<malin> but hm.. dosen't seemded to work. Will check br status
<davidcalle> Ok. The step was just to be sure you were merging on a clean version of your project. Clean as in "equal to what's in your trunk on Launchpad".
<malin> this is what I did: http://pastebin.com/J4Bt5vef
<malin> I see
<davidcalle> malin, from what I see on Launchpad, it worked :)
<malin> ah it did? Cause the browser just try to load the browse code page, but it dosen't finish. I am trying to browse it once again
<malin> dosen't load
<malin> yeah it looks merged, but I cannot watch my code :S
<malin> it just freeze on loading
<davidcalle> malin, Launchpad is apparently in maintenance for a few minutes : https://plus.google.com/u/0/109129028036222996031/posts/FBixu3QNQVk
<malin> ah
<malin> aha, that explains all :)
<malin> but thank you so much for helping me :) I am so happy to get it packed soon, and spread this :)
<malin> nice. you found me at google + :)
<davidcalle> malin, heh, I'm glad people are making their own lenses. :)
<malin> yeah :)
<malin> I think Jo-erlend told me I could make my own lenses, and then I just did :)
<malin> This is the first thing I have made who is usefull and finished :) Well, there is some few improvements I will add before I will call it version 1.0
<davidcalle> malin, yeah, version 1.0 is always a bug step :)
<davidcalle> big*
<malin> it is, and I think version 0.9 is very close... :)
<bdrung> Cimi: around?
<Cimi> bdrung, in 30 mins
<malin> oh lord, I can browse the code again :) meaning I will get it packed
<bdrung> Cimi: hi. do you have time to help me debugging bug #955376 and #981289?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 981289 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Window list entries colored in white instead of dark (GNOME Classic / Ambiance theme)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981289
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 955376 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Text color under Ambiance in top panel of GNOME Classic is dark gray instead of white" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955376
<Cimi> bdrung, might be a :insensitive state for the first one
<Cimi> sorry I meant the latter
<Cimi> for the first one instead
 * Cimi looks
<Cimi> this is probaby a missing match
<Cimi> I think someone did changes, but I didn't have time to approve
<bdrung> i failed in finding a correct name to match
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/light-themes/desktop-panels-929665/+merge/92327
<Cimi> try merging this branch into lp:light-themes
<Cimi> and see if that fixes for you
<bdrung> Cimi: i have to leave now. i will be back in ~2 hours. then i will test this branch and report back.
<Cimi> bdrung, ok, I will leave too but I think I'll be online tonight
<bdrung> but i doubt that this branch will fix the theme issue.
<rye> Cimi: may i inquire you about this too - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/983923/+attachment/3083260/+files/Radiance-jagged.png - bug #983923
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 983923 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Subpixel rendering type of Radiance panel menus is wrong" [Undecided,New]
<rye> the title is how i see it being at the point, but I was not able to find anything particularly different in Radiance theme (vs Ambiance)
<shnatsel> hello!
<shnatsel> I'm writing ulatencyd configs for Ubuntu, including Unity. Among other things it can set higher or lower priority (niceness) to specific processes. I've raised priority for UI components and unity-panel-service, but I'm not sure what priority should I set to unity-applications-daemon and lenses. Any hints?
<davidcalle> malin, I've noticed you are building for Oneiric too. You shouldn't, as Precise lenses don't work on Oneiric. :)
<malin> davidcalle: ah. Didn't know. Then I have to change it :)
<malin> davidcalle: I got builds for i386 only. Belived I would get it for all
<davidcalle> malin, it's ok : unity-lens-buss_0.9-0~22~precise1_all.deb  notice the "all" at the end.
<malin> ah, so it is right?
<malin> yeah, it state all, so I have to change i386 in launchpad then?
<malin> cause the architecture tag states i386 and not all, but I see, the package is right
<davidcalle> shnatsel, I think they should be on low priority, they are really punctual tasks. But I'm not sure. mhr3 ?
<shnatsel> davidcalle: it depends on what they do. If they are doing something only responding to user's request, they should be higher priority to be more responsive. If they work mostly in background, they should be low priority to make way for user's real tasks.
<davidcalle> malin, no it's fine. "All" is specified in your debian/control file and Launchpad fallbacks on the i386 tag in this case. That's normal.
<malin> ah
<davidcalle> shnatsel, then I was right not to be sure. They are an almost inexistent background noise and need to be super responsive on user's request.
<davidcalle> shnatsel, my bad.
<shnatsel> davidcalle: both lenses and applications daemon?
<jo-erlend> is it still necessary to restart Unity in order for new lenses to become available? I thought I read about some command to reload, but that might be in another context.
<davidcalle> jo-erlend, still necessary, yes. The command is just a request that has been made... Let's hope it's here for 12.10.
<jo-erlend> yes, that's sort of a big deal.
<davidcalle> shnatsel, lenses = daemons, the visible dash chrome is managed by compiz.
<shnatsel> davidcalle: and what unity-applications-daemon do?
<davidcalle> shnatsel, it's the lens.
<shnatsel> davidcalle: it's not directly a lens and I couldn't find any docs about it
<shnatsel> davidcalle: ah, sorry, my bad, indeed it is
<shnatsel> davidcalle: thanks! I'll raise priority and propose the configs upstream once I test them a bit more.
<davidcalle> davidcalle, thanks!
<davidcalle> shnatsel, ok, now you see it, I'm eating and especially drinking quite a lot right now :)
<shnatsel> :D
<shnatsel> oh, by the way... I normally work for elementary, as the OS guy. I have conducted an extensive research about near-term performance optimization, there are 5 items and ulatecnyd is one of them (that's why I'm asking). Here are the results, in case you're interested: http://shnatsel.blogspot.com/2012/04/5-ideas-that-every-desktop-os-should.html
<shnatsel> all those items can be used in Ubuntu, but I have no idea where to submit this.
<malin> davidcalle: thank you again for all help
<malin> and thanks to mhall119 too for helping
<malin> and everyone else who have helped me :)
<malin> I will do some few fixes on this lense, and then start on another one I think :)
<davidcalle> shnatsel, ubuntu-devel mailing list I guess
<shnatsel> davidcalle: thanks! will do
<davidcalle> malin, another one? That's great :) Any ideas?
<davidcalle> shnatsel, np
<jo-erlend> malin, there's also a Quickly template in the works now. It should simplify and speed up the creation of single-scope lenses dramatically.
<malin> jo-erlend: coool
<jo-erlend> malin, yes, it doesn't seem to work, but you can see how it's supposed to work here: developer.ubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-create-a-wikipedia-unity-lens-for-ubuntu
<bdrung> Cimi: that branch didn't fix it, but I found a branch that fixes it: https://code.launchpad.net/~eye-zak-devel/light-themes/fixes-lp954437/+merge/97295
<mhall119> jo-erlend: it works, at least for david and I (and a few others I've heard from)
<mhall119> jo-erlend: what problem are you having with the quickly template?
<mhall119> jo-erlend: it's still complaining about not having the .service file?
<jo-erlend> mhall119, yup.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: that's very strange, it shouldn't even *try* to do that when the lens daemon is already running...
<mhall119> jo-erlend: the lens process is printing that error, or something else?
<jo-erlend> mhall119, let me repeat it and see.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, hmm. Different results now. I'm beginning to think it might've been a pebcak.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, Why does the article recommend quickly install? It seems to me that recommending "quickly package", install the deb and restart unity would be better.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: "quickly install" does the minimum amount necessary to allow testing via "quickly run"
<mhall119> also, fyi, you don't need to run "quickly install" if yu add/remove categories or change your .lens file, you don't have to do it for changes to the search function to be picked up
<mhall119> you *only* need to run quickly install in those scenarios, not "don't
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. I see.
<jo-erlend> in other words, it should've been called "quickly testrun" or something? :)
<mhall119> or something, but I couldn't think of a better something
<mhall119> I'm thinking "addlens" now, but it's too late for 12.04
<jo-erlend> mhall119, I don't think it's a big problem. But it would be nice if the article was updated to better explain what quickly install does and what to expect.
<davidcalle> jo-erlend, the *surprise* Unity restart?
<jo-erlend> davidcalle, for instance, yes. And the large amount of scary text that appears in the terminal.
<davidcalle> jo-erlend, you are right, but I didn't want to break the tutorial with scary things (developing lenses leads anyway to several unity --restart, with everything it involves). I'll see if I can directly update it myself tomorrow and add some kind of warning.
<jo-erlend> you can have it in the intro, before the tutorial itself starts. Something about how lenses aren't usually added and removed all the time, and that it will be started automatically at login, etc.
<jo-erlend> but it's really annoying that this is necessary in 12.04.
<jo-erlend> I'm wondering if a lens-updater can be added as its own program without requiring a Unity restart?
<davidcalle> jo-erlend, lens updater?
<jo-erlend> yes, I mean some program to refresh the lenses in Unity without having to restart Unity itself.
<jo-erlend> it's not a big deal in any case though.
<malin> how do I reverse the result-list?
<malin> I changed my lens so it display several answers again, but the newest result is placed last. I want it on top
<malin> I tried to add reverse to this: model = search.props.results_mode by writing: model = search.props.results_mode.reverse <<--didn̈́t work
<malin> it didn't work to write model.reverse() on a single line either
<davidcalle> malin, create a list of results, reverse it, then append each result to the model.
<malin> yeah, so I should actually write the results to a textfile first, and then add them to the model. Then I think I implemnt it in next version :)
<davidcalle> malin, not to a text file, just to a variable :)
<malin> davidcalle: ah, so it's enough to put it in a variabel?
<malin> hm.. but I do have put it to a variabel already
<malin> or does it need its own variabel. I need an array I guess?
<davidcalle> malin, I don't know how you separate your results from your initial string of results. But create a list "results_list = []", then for each one, "results_list.append(result)". Then results_list.reverse (). And "for result in results_list:" model.append etc.
<davidcalle> malin, not sure I'm clear :) Need to go to sleep ;)
<malin> I need to sleep too :) but I can try something like that :) thank you very much
<malin> Have a good night
<davidcalle> malin, you too!
<Teester> mhall119: Ping
<bdrung> Cimi: around?
<Cimi> bdrung, no :)
<bdrung> Cimi: in which timezone do you live?
<Cimi> bdrung, London
<Cimi> (Italian guy in London :))
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-18
<tgm4883> When installing a new scope, how do I tell dbus that there is a new scope without having to reboot? (in packaging)
<jo-erlend> I thought it was the scope that made the connection?
<jo-erlend> forget that. I'm tired. :)
<tgm4883> so the issue is that it installs just fine, but I have to reboot the machine in order for stuff to show up when searching
<tgm4883> indicating that dbus doesn't know it exists
<jo-erlend> certainly not reboot? A logout and back in must be sufficient?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> well, I did a quick test, it might have been searching
<jo-erlend> sounds strange. It runs on the session bus as the local user?
<tgm4883> um, sure?
<tgm4883> IDK, it's my first time really playing with dbus stuff
<tgm4883> I'm just creating a scope for the videos lens for MythTV
<tgm4883> which works great, although I had to monkey around with some stuff since it doesn't seem unity supports episodic content too well
<jo-erlend> no, I'm not sure.
<jo-erlend> tgm4883, what do you mean Unity doesn't support episodic content?
<tgm4883> so pushing things into the videos lens, there isn''t a good way to display episodic content. Basically I had to stuff NameSeasonEpisode into the name field
<mhall119> jo-erlend: I think he means heirarchical data
<jo-erlend> right.
<tgm4883> it works fine for Unity, since it's searching, but will need fixed when UTV rolls out
<mhall119> Unity results are very flast
<mhall119> flat
<tgm4883> yes
<jo-erlend> the Video lens could easily support Season categories though?
<mhall119> jo-erlend: you'd have to be able to drill down
<tgm4883> heh, categories are another pet peeve of mine
<jo-erlend> what does that mean?
<tgm4883> I'm not sure they would work so well for episodic content
<tgm4883> you mean have a category for "season 1"?
<mhall119> pick "Show A" and get "Season 1, Season 2, Season 3".  Pick "Season 1" and get "Episode Z, Episode Y, Episode X, etc"
<mhall119> like a directory tree
<mhall119> you can't do that with flat results
<tgm4883> that would be the usual way of looking at episodic content
<jo-erlend> it would show all episodes for Season 1, regardless of series.
<tgm4883> yea that would be kinda strange I think
<mhall119> that's a hard way to find an episode
<jo-erlend> sure. It would work though. Not saying it'd be optimal. :)
<jo-erlend> but while we're at the subject.. Is the unity-tv thing available for install yet?
<mhall119> it wasn't a functional thing
<mhall119> just a mockup app
<tgm4883> it's completely made up
<mhall119> it didn't even use Dash, it was just made to look like it
<tgm4883> like europe ;)
<jo-erlend> oh.
<tgm4883> Categories aren't great right now as you have to look in the lens source to see whats available
<jo-erlend> Damn. I wish Canonical would be better at communicating things like that better. I've made a fool of myself showing this to people. I never got the impression it wasn't real. And now I have to wonder if Ubuntu for Android is also just a mockup?
<tgm4883> If the scope could create categories, that would be better IMO
<mhall119> tgm4883: the lens author could always provide documentation
<mhall119> tgm4883: it would be messy though
<tgm4883> mhall119, who is the author of the videos lens?
<tgm4883> mhall119, yea it would
<mhall119> tgm4883: davidcalle I believe
<tgm4883> yea looks like he is the maintainer
<mhall119> the good thing about the current categories is that they're always the same, no matter what scopes you install
<mhall119> installing a scope should just give more results, not change the user experience
<tgm4883> mhall119, I'll agree with that
<tgm4883> a better solution is to fix the categories, there are only 4 right?
<tgm4883> online, local, remote, ???
<tgm4883> I'd like a recorded/dvr category
<mhall119> I see "recent", "my videos" and "online" as categories
<mhall119> I think "recorded" might be a good category
<mhall119> or "downloaded"
<mhall119> same thing, different ways of doing it
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> downloaded and recorded
<tgm4883> two new categories
<tgm4883> mhall119, do the categories only exist for videos, or do they also have to work for music as well
<mhall119> tgm4883: they are per-lens
<mhall119> so the music lens has it's own set of categories
<tgm4883> ok that makes sense
<tgm4883> then no reason not to add these I say
<mhall119> why would downloaded and recorded be separate categories?
<mhall119> the both mean the same thing "Something that was available from somewhere else, and is now available locally"
<tgm4883> perhaps
<tgm4883> but the MythTV stuff isn't local to the machine
<tgm4883> it's still on the backend
<tgm4883> as would any other DVR backend
<mhall119> local to the network then
<tgm4883> ok, but still not downloaded
<mhall119> you don't have to fetch it from the internet or broadcast
<mhall119> downloaded to the backend
<mhall119> I would consider the backend "local"
<mhall119> tgm4883: maybe the category should be "Shows"
<mhall119> that way it can be local or remote
<tgm4883> I think downloaded and recorded are fundamentally different enough to warrant different catagories
<mhall119> tgm4883: are they different enough from a user's intent?
<tgm4883> I believe so
<tgm4883> actually, I'm not sure you even need downloaded
<mhall119> do you approach it thinking "Do I want to watch something recorded, or something downloaded?"
<tgm4883> I want to watch a show :)
<mhall119> then make the category "Shows"
<mhall119> doesn't matter where they live
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> perhaps Local is the better spot for it
<mhall119> I think "Shows" and "Movies" would be good categories
<tgm4883> I agree with that
<tgm4883> Shows and Movies
<tgm4883> mhall119, should I be filing bugs against unity for the videos scope, or is there a better place?
<mhall119> against the video lens
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-videos
<tgm4883> !bug 984507
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 984507 in unity-lens-video (Ubuntu) "unity-lens-video needs additional categories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984507
<tgm4883> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<bschaefer> thomi, ping, or more or less to confirm you new changes to the ibus branch
<bschaefer> Ran 32 tests in 270.267s
<bschaefer> OK
<bschaefer> :)
<thomi> bschaefer: hey
<thomi> I was looking for you
<bschaefer> sorry, was in class
<bschaefer> for 3 hours, now im back haha
<thomi> no worries - could I get you to review some branches?
<bschaefer> sure!
<thomi> cheers :)
<bschaefer> any branch in particular or all the ap ones you pushed?
<thomi> bschaefer: if you have time - all the AP ones
<thomi> lots of them were approved, then I pushed more revisions
<bschaefer> alright! Yeah I do, I spent this morning confirming the mem leaks I was looking at the last couple days gone
<bschaefer> so reviewing for a little would be a nice change of pace haha
<thomi> Sweet, I need to head out for a bit. WIll be back later though
<thomi> talk to you later :)
<bschaefer> alright cool! Ill be running this ap test after I review the code, so it might take a litte haha
<bschaefer> yup
<davidcalle> tgm4883, ping
<tgm4883> davidcalle, pong
<davidcalle> tgm4883, nice scope :)
<tgm4883> thanks
<davidcalle> tgm4883, I've just answered your bug. I think I could push something for you in 12.04.1.
<tgm4883> that would be awesome
<thomi> bschaefer: I'm back
<thomi> only one branch left - well done! https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/ibus-test-to-wait_for-feature/+merge/102236
<bschaefer> thomi, I need to review the hud one, but it crashed, then I saw your branch to fix that haha
<bschaefer> and was about to look at it
<bschaefer> and no problem! These ap test are look nice!
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> but forgot to re approve the ibus test, done
<thomi> cheers!
<bschaefer> thomi, wait are you working on the ap hud crash atm?
<bschaefer> thomi, cause I see one that isn't proposed and one branch that is suspended
<thomi> bschaefer: I'm not sure what you mean by the hud crash
<didrocks> thomi: nice work on all the AP stuff! :)
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/ap-hud-crashing
<didrocks> I didn't get the chance enough to tell you that ;)
<thomi> didrocks: thanks - any chance we can get the merge bot fixed? It's filling me with rage :(
<didrocks> thomi: the pre-dependency issue?
<thomi> it doesn't handle prerequisite branches well at all
<thomi> yeah
<didrocks> thomi: do you have a test case? you are the only one triggering it. I have some tests for prerequisite and when both branches are approved, I don't reproduce the issue
<thomi> did yeah I know what' shappening
<didrocks> thomi: so, really interested in knowing what exactly triggers it :)
<didrocks> thomi: if you can decypher any pattern, I would be interested
<bschaefer> thomi, because I got this crash while running the hud ap test
<bschaefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/935041/
<thomi> The merge bot doesn't merge a branch while it's prerequisite branch isn't merged (so far so good), but once the prerequisite branch is merged, the MP dissapears, and the merge bot gets stuck because it can't find a MP for the listed prerequisite branch
<thomi> bschaefer: running unity trunk? There was a problem, but gord fixed it
<didrocks> thomi: ah, so you mean, master branch merged, and dependency branch just approved?
<bschaefer> thomi, oo, cool must have not pull that version when I pull your branch
<didrocks> thomi: if you are interested, we can have a look together at the pre-sprint, wdyt?
<thomi> didrocks: that'd be cool. I can probably come up with a test case before then
<didrocks> thomi: because I tested that case IIRC and didn't trigger the issue either. There is clearly something wrong, we just need to find what :)
<didrocks> thomi: thanks ;)
<thomi> no, thank *you* :)
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm a hud ap test is failing but when I check it manually it passes
<thomi> bschaefer: which one?
<bschaefer> i mean manually like I try it and it works
<bschaefer> def test_hud_to_dash_disabled_alt_f1(self)
<bschaefer> AssertionError: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<thomi> .... that's interesting, how does it fail?
<bschaefer> let me run it on its own
<bschaefer> because the code looks fine...
<thomi> timing issue possibly? Maybe we need a wait_for somewhere in an emulator
<bschaefer> oo the dash doesn't close!
<bschaefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/935053/
<bschaefer> the whole stack trace
<thomi> ahhh
<thomi> that's my fauly
<thomi> *fault
<thomi> you can't use the launcher emulator in that test
<thomi> you need to use the keybindings
<thomi> since we don't expect it to work
<bschaefer> oo
<thomi> can you change it please?
<bschaefer> can I push it on your branch?
 * thomi is eating dinner and watching pycon talks :)
<bschaefer> o haha, yeah, let me look those keybindings up!
<thomi> bschaefer: nah, just make a new MP
<bschaefer> ok
<bschaefer> thomi, dammit I just found a  bug, un related to the ap tests
<bschaefer> well not dammit
<bschaefer> haha good, but Im surprised it hasn't been found. If you go from hud then to dash then exit you don't get window focus back
<thomi> bschaefer: I think there's tests for that
<bschaefer> hmm, really? That one wasn't failing for me...
<didrocks> thomi: on the "no commit specified", please blame thumper who asked for this check ;)
<bschaefer> the 2 that were failing were because the launcher thing
<bschaefer> thomi, Ill check if there is an ap test for it
<bschaefer> after I push this branch
<bschaefer> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/hud-tests-to-wait/+merge/102440 (I forgot the _for after wait)
<bschaefer> the diff should be done soon
 * thomi looks
<bschaefer> it saved 2 more lines of code
<bschaefer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/hud-tests-to-wait/revision/2249
<bschaefer> easier to see
<thomi> bschaefer: so that branch superceeds mine?
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> thats what you wanted isn't it?
<bschaefer> or do you want to me do just make a side branch?
<bschaefer> yeah, I think I messed that one up haha. Let me make a new branch...and Ill delete that one
<thomi> bschaefer: not hat's fine,
<thomi> I'm asking if you replaced my MP (you probably should)
<bschaefer> no, I didn
<bschaefer> didn't
<bschaefer> I just put it against unity, because I've never had to merge it to a different back
<thomi> ok, if you just click 'resubmit' on my MP for that branch and list your own
<thomi> ...as the source branch then we avoid conflicts
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> I soon as you said that I realized what other open was for in the mp process
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> thomi, wait, it already is the source, and the target branch should be pointed at your branch?
<thomi> no... target should be lp:unity
<thomi> actually, I'll just delet my MP - much simpler :)
<bschaefer> ok then I was just confused from something, it should be ready already
<thomi> cool.
<thomi> bschaefer: I just approved it... seems a bit cheeky as it's still mostly my code, but you approved mine, so we're safe :)
<bschaefer> thomi, I was thinking it would be cool if I could just merge a change into your branch you made, so you would approve of any of someone elses changes
<bschaefer> yup :
<thomi> bschaefer: we could have done that.
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> o well to late haha, that is what I thought you were asking haha
<bschaefer> but when I tried to put your branch as a target it couldn't find it :(
<thomi> ahh well
<bschaefer> well it's all fixed, and I should make dinner (as my I had a very very late lunch)
<bschaefer> as I*
<bschaefer> thomi, do you need any thing else reviewed?
<thomi> bschaefer: no thanks, I'm just trying to get everything merged now :)
<bschaefer> nice, don't forget commit messages!
<bschaefer> Ill also check if that ap test there for the hud to dash then window focus
<bschaefer> else Ill report that bug...
<bschaefer> and most likely work on it tomorrow haha. Have a good night!
<thomi> cheers, you too!
<didrocks> thomi: in most of the case, the rejection is because in those case is because the parent branch got rejected (no commit message) and so not approved, rejecting the child one then
<thomi> didrocks: yeah I saw those too.
<thomi> didrocks: let's look at it in SF
<didrocks> thomi: but I know there is a wrong case as well, that's the one we need to debug ;)
<didrocks> in this case, the rejection are "normal" :)
<thomi> didrocks: for some of them, yeah. I forgot a bunch of commit messages
<thomi> for a few others however, there was a commit message, but it got the other problem.
<malin> davidcalle: this http://pastebin.com/DCN8TC9G gives this error:
<malin>   File "/usr/lib/unity-lens-buss/buss", line 82
<malin>     results_list.reverse ()
<malin>                ^
<malin> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<davidcalle> malin, because your line 71 is not correctly closed, it misses a bracket : results_list.append(test(full_url,patjunk)
<davidcalle> malin, and don't reverse the model, it will fail. (l 83)
<malin> ah
<thomi> bschaefer: you have conflicts on your hud branch...
<malin> so If I reverse that, it wil reverse the text instead?
 * thomi -> EOD. Talk to you tomorrow maybe
<davidcalle> malin, I don't understand what you mean.
<malin> I could ask another way. What exactely will fail, and how :)
<malin> I added a : to the end of results_ists.append(test(full_url,patjunk):
<malin> so it looks like that, but still it gives syntax error
<malin> ah, okey. I removed the reversing of the model. Indeed that dosen't sounds right :)
<davidcalle> malin, no, the syntax issue you have is because of a missing ")" You need to do "results_lists.append(test(full_url,patjunk))"
<malin> of corse :S
<malin> how could I forget, when I belived I did :p
<malin> davidcalle: http://pastebin.com/NvMyUJKJ
<davidcalle> malin, model = search.props.results_model
<malin> ah, so that one shouldn't be changed? :)
<davidcalle> malin, never ever :)
<malin> oki :)
<malin> in model.append(and things in here)  should I change test(full_url,patjunk)  with results_list   ?
<malin> looks like it don't like it
<davidcalle> malin, if it's a list you have to iterate over it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/935120/
<malin> ah, so I actually need a for-loop :) I see
<malin> but where do the result comes from,  I can't remember having such a variabel
<davidcalle> malin, yeah, because each model.append is a single dash result.
<davidcalle> result is a variable the loop creates for each element in results_list
<malin> yeah, I see. it's made after the for :)
<malin> then I understand
<davidcalle> for number in [1, 2, 3, 4, 5]:
<davidcalle>     print number
<malin> yeah, and then it wil print all numbers from one to five
<davidcalle> malin, yep
<malin> in java it would be something like: for (int i = 0; i <= 5; i ++) {
<malin> system.out.println(i)
<malin> }
<malin> ish
<davidcalle> malin, that's why I love Python :)
<malin> I can understand that......
<malin> I learn java at school
<malin> is it possible to do like this in python?
<malin> for number in number <= 500:
<malin> to get all numbers from zero to 500?
<davidcalle> malin, yes
<malin> nice
<malin> in fact it semce easier, but java is faster
<malin> *looks easier
<davidcalle> i = 0
<malin> yeah
<davidcalle> while (i < 500):
<davidcalle>     i = i + 1
<davidcalle>     print i
<davidcalle> Not exactly the same spirit as java, but yes, it's very easy to read and understand.
<malin> the lense works again, but the results isn't present in reverse order :)
<davidcalle> malin, what do you see when you print results_list ?
<rye> hello, may I poke somebody with compiz knowledge about bug #946388, and especially my last comment with a vala test code which exhibits the same behavior?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 946388 in remmina (Ubuntu) "Remmina full-screen mode does not work under Unity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946388
 * davidcalle needs coffee and cigarette, back in 10 min
<malin> davidcalle: first it print the first result again
<mhr3> davidcalle, for x in xrange(500) ;)
<malin> davidcalle: it prints like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/935133/
<davidcalle> mhr3, sure, but it was to show the basic structure of loops :)
<gord> rye, duflu here may be able to help :)
 * duflu looks at the bug
<duflu> Hi rye
<davidcalle> malin, it's the result of only one search?
<rye> duflu: hello!
<duflu> rye: I'm still getting up to speed on the bug, and multitasking :)
<malin> davidcalle: it's the result after two search
<malin> It print the first result twice
<rye> malin: i think you may want to print the whole array first to see whether there are indeed 2 duplicate items
<malin> I do print the arra as far as I know
<malin> I make the array like this:
<malin> results_list = []
<duflu> rye: I encountered a very similar fullscreen bug in geeqie, which is now fixed. Unfortunately the fix was to fix the app in that case.
<malin> then I add results to the array like this:
<malin> results_list.append(test(full_url,patjunk))
<malin> and I reverse it:
<malin> results_list.reverse ()
<malin> and print it:
<malin> print results_lis
<malin> t
<rye> duflu: I don't like the following comment in src/window.cpp of compiz - /* Don't allow maximization or fullscreen of windows which are too big to fit the screen */ - suggesting that if a window + decorations does not fit, it won't be switched to fullscreen mode, even though it is already in fullscreen mode
<duflu> rye: Agreed.
<davidcalle> malin, ok. Then replace lines 70 and 71, with results_list = test(full_url,patjunk).split('.Buss ')
<duflu> The aforementioned geeqie fix was *before* I joined the compiz team
 * duflu looks
<rye> duflu: i wonder if it works if i ask the wm to disable the decorations...
<davidcalle> malin, it will directly make a list from your result string returned by test. Creating a new item in the list each times it finds ".Buss "
<duflu> rye: What is the expected behaviour for oversized fullscreen windows? How does Gnome etc deal with it? Just show part of the window?
<rye> duflu: it is not oversized, it is exactly the size of the screen
<malin> davidcalle: shit... it made an answer for each bus, how did taht happend :D
<rye> duflu: however in gnome the request_size_change does not make the window to stop being fullscreen
<malin> sometimes two different bus routes goes from the same place to the same stop, but different routes
<duflu> rye: OK, the bug in window.cpp looks simple
<malin> and the results was splited up in two D:
<malin> :D
<duflu> I'll just verify your test case and then it's triaged....
<rye> duflu: and no, if i disable decorations the window is simply displayed the same broken way but without the decorations
<malin> davidcalle: that looked great. But still, it puts last answer in the end and not in the start
<duflu> rye: Yes, it looks likely to be bad dimension calculations in window.cpp
<davidcalle> malin, even with results_list.reverse () ?
<malin> davidcalle: yes, but  maybe I have it on wrong line ?
<malin> anyway. Now I really understand the .split thing
<malin> that was very smart
<davidcalle> You should have it between the line where you create the list and the for loop
<malin> ah
<malin> but it is
<davidcalle> malin, hmm. Try to print the list before reverse, and after. Is the list the same ?
<duflu> rye: Thanks. The bug is triaged. Looks like a relatively simple fix. I hope we get it done in the next maintenance update.
<malin> hm :
<malin> it looks the same
<malin> hm, it reverse it another way
<malin> it takes all after split first and the thing before the split first
<malin> It dosen't reverse the array, but the content of the array
<davidcalle> malin, ok, then don't use reverse and use results_list = results_list[::-1]
<davidcalle> malin, it will reverse the array.
<malin> aha
<malin> hm, now it just printed the previous results once more, before it gave the next result. It still puts last answer in the last and not the top
<malin> maybe it is possible to use a stack in stead?
<davidcalle> malin, can you pastebin your code?
<malin> yeah
<malin> http://pastebin.com/4kYiTgrY
<davidcalle> malin, uncomment model.clear ()
<malin> aha
<davidcalle> malin, I thought your issue was about several busses results from a single search and that you wanted this list reversed :)
<davidcalle> malin, but in fact your lens wasn't cleared of results from previous searches.
<malin> what I want is: several results, but the last search-result at top, not bottom. if there is a long list with previous results, thats okey
<angeloc> hi guys, i'm having trouble with a java application in unity, it opens two pixel wide, a vertical ribbon that's impossible to resize
<davidcalle> malin, in the Dash, you can't reorder results once they have been displayed. Results from next searches will only be added after the existing ones.
<angeloc> it works in unity-2d
<malin> davidcalle: okey, so it is impossible to get it at the top? I see
<malin> but then I it just is the way it is then :)
<davidcalle> malin, yeah, to have a result in the first position, you have to clear the Dash from existing results.
<malin> I see, but In fact I think that's the best solution. There is no good reasons to store an old result, as the result is not valid for long time, as the day goes on
<malin> so I think I will let it be like it is now. Splitting up the results in two, so the different buses appears in different results is smart and I didn't know about it :)
<davidcalle> malin, this way, most of the time, you won't need to click on the result to get the full text.
<malin> davidcalle: indeed. I never thought about it actually because I didn't know it was possible, but I now understand how it work to split the resutlts
<malin> something.split('text where the new result should start and the first stop ')
<malin> that's so genius :)
<davidcalle> malin, hehe :)
<malin> yeah :)
<malin> maybe I should make it not write: Tidene angir tidligste passering osv også
<malin> ah, that's norwegian :p
<davidcalle> malin, yes, just need to result.replace ('the tidene string', ''), in the for loop, before appending to the model
<malin> ok
<malin> or I can clean it up in the patjunk-thing too?
<davidcalle> malin, yes you can
<malin> but when you say in the for-loop
<malin> you mean in the for result in results_list
<malin> ?
<malin> but on the line before model.append
<angeloc> hi guys, i'm having trouble with a java application in unity, it opens two pixel wide, a vertical ribbon that's impossible to resize, it works in unity-2d, anybody has infos about that?
<davidcalle> malin, yeah, to do it for each result. But it also works if you do it in patjunk.
<malin> if I do it in patjunk, will it be done in every result then?
<malin> I think next time I make a lense, I will go on to use the for-loop and result.replace ('the string to change', 'string to change to')  :)
<davidcalle> malin, it will replace every  occurence of the Tidene string it founds. So yes.
<malin> ok :)
<malin> but next time, I will make a lense without patjunk, and just use the for and replace-thing :) looks simple too and maybe more lense-ish :)
<malin> pushed :D
<apw> didrocks, ok i managed to trigger the stacking issue without an update to prove it is not that.  it _may_ be to do with the mumble dialog boxes, will try and confirm that tommorrow
<didrocks> apw: thanks, did you ping sam?
<apw> didrocks, didn't remember and hes not on at the times of day i see it
<didrocks> apw: please, ping him about it, he's the best to fix this
<apw> didrocks, will do
<jussi> mr mhall119, are you available?
<mhall119> jussi: yes sir I am
<jussi> mhall119: mind if I PM for  a minute?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: got https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity-2d/265/console when merging lp:~aacid/unity-2d/spread_focus into lp:unity-2d
<tsdgeos> any idea what's up?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yeah, I made a change in the builder to support multiple ppa, I just forgot to create a directory, already fixing it :)
<didrocks> I'll approve it again then
<tsdgeos> thanks
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/spread_focus/+merge/102250 is the url for the merge
<didrocks> already opened in a tab ;)
<tsdgeos> ok
<alf_> Hi! How is gtk-window-decorator started by unity? With the arm gles2 compiz/unity packages, I need to run it manually to get any decorations, and I am trying to figure out what's wrong.
<alf_> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> yep
<alf_> ogra_: Do you get that, too?
<ogra_> alf_, just started testing the panda images so not there yet
<alf_> ogra_: ok, because it may just be a problem with my setup (although Ricardo encountered something similar)...
<ogra_> i will report back later today once i'm done with testing
<thumper> alf_: I'm not sure, but you can ask smspillaz
<thumper> alf_: he knows most
<alf_> thumper: thanks
<hyperair> how does one set the title of an application indicator in python?
<mhall119> hyperair: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/hello-unity/trunk/view/head:/hello_unity/indicator.py#L50
<mhall119> like that
<hyperair> mhall119: didn't work for me in precise. there wasn't a set_title() function.
<hyperair> mhall119: i had to do set_property("title", _("Deluge"))
<hyperair> oh hang on....
<hyperair> from gi.repository..
<hyperair> hmmm
<hyperair> that's gtk3
<mhall119> oh yeah, I'm using gtk3
<hyperair> deluge is still gtk2 unfortunately
<mhall119> oh, let me see if I can find those docs
<mhall119> hmm, it should have set_title
<mhall119> how are you importing appindicator?
<hyperair> mhall119: https://paste.debian.net/163710/
<hyperair> should have, but doesn't.
<hyperair> python -c "import appindicator; help(appindicator.Indicator)" | pastebinit -i-
<mhall119> and setting it as a property doesn't work either?
<mhall119> try import appindicator3
<hyperair> doesn't that use gtk3?
<hyperair> no module called appindicator3
<hyperair> set_property works
<hyperair> but it had a __setattr__ method so i thought i could just do foo.title = _("Deluge")
<hyperair> looks like that didn't wokr
<hyperair> or are attributes and properties different?
<mhall119> I think they're different
<mhall119> at least, when doing it the GObject way
<mhall119> tedg: any idea why Indicator.set_title isn't available to hyperair?
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> probably because i'm using the old and dated appindicator library
<mhall119> hyperair: you're on the latest Precise right?
<hyperair> the "title" probably got dynamically added due to the new libappindicator
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> could it be that libappindicator was updated to have the new "title" property (that's installed into the gobject type system)
<hyperair> but not python-appindicator?
<hyperair> that would explain thigns
<hyperair> presumably the documentation is auto-generated
<mhall119> could be, since it'll directly reflect changes to the GObject
<mhall119> I know the API docs are generated, yes
<mhall119> if that's the case, it's a bug in python-appindicator
<mhall119> tedg should be able to say for sure
<tedg> Yeah, I'd guess that's the case.
<tedg> The docs are from the GIR package.
<mhall119> hyperair: you can always upgrade deluge to Gtk 3 :)
<tedg> Which if it's something you're coding now, I'd recommend using :-)
<tedg> Also we have a patch to allow the title to be set by using g_set_application_name() which might be easier.
<tedg> (what ever that is in Python)
<mhall119> tedg: does that require using GApplication?
<tedg> mhall119, I don't believe so
<mhall119> I know how to set window name, but not application name
<rye> hyperair: erm, i was able to set title on python indicator which was not using gir...
 * rye looks
<rye> hyperair: indicator_object.set_property("title", label)
<rye> there is no set_title() but you can set the property
<gotwig> mhall119: hey there
<gotwig> have a question to workspace switcher quicklist: why is there no quicklist for it?
<gotwig> I saw one from the community that allowed you to add workspaces, etc.
<gotwig> but its not in upstream
<gotwig> and why is (really) lo-menubar not included :/
<mhall119> gotwig: where did you see it?  was it working code or just a mockup?
<hyperair> tedg: weird. i tried g_set_application_name first with alarm-clock but that didn't work
<mhall119> I don't know the details about libreoffice, sorry
<hyperair> o
<gotwig> mhall119: wait. I search for a link
<mhall119> gotwig: last I heard there was some stability concerns with lo-menubar
<gotwig> mhall119: yes, but only for china :/
<mhall119> but that was at least one cycle ago, so I'm not sure if it still applies
<gotwig> mhall119: you cant use the HUD without this lo-menubar (all know)^^
<mhall119> right, it has to export the menu structure
<gotwig> IMHO that could block many users...
<gotwig> or give them a badder experience
<mhall119> agreed,  but again I don't know the details, I'm sure there was a risk/reward analysis done
<hyperair> tedg: i just tried g_set_application_name with alarm-clock-applet, but it says untitled indicator.
<hyperair> tedg: running p g_get_application_name() with gdb shows the correct name, though.
<rye> hyperair: set the "title" property on the indicator and it will set the title
<hyperair> rye: i know, but title is part of the new libappindicator API.
<rye> hyperair: so you get an error about invalid property when you try to set the title?
<hyperair> rye: in alarm-clock, which i submitted a merge proposal for, that requires #ifdefs for backward compatibility. whereas g_set_application_name() is present in glib going all the way back
<hyperair> rye: earlier i was talking about deluge, which is in python. now, regarding g_set_application_name(), i'm talking about alarm-clock-applet, which is in C.
<gotwig> mhall119: I somehow dont find the quicklists on askubuntu again :X
<mhall119> gotwig: the workspace switcher is different from App launchers anyway, adding a quicklist to it probably requires code in lp:unity itself
<seb128> hyperair, the g_set_application_name() fallback didn't make it to precise, it just got suggested,written this week
<gotwig> mhall119: and point 4 on this site is also not included for libre office :/ http://maketecheasier.com/8-really-useful-ubuntu-unity-quicklists/2011/05/07
<seb128> hyperair, it will be in a SRU
<rye> hyperair: understood. Well, you can query for the "title" property and use it if it exists. But g_set_application_name fallback might be a better thing though
<seb128> hyperair, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/libappindicator/app_name/+merge/102161
<hyperair> seb128: i see. that's a pity. weirdly enough, i don't see any hint of tomboy setting its title, but it seems to still get set anyway
<seb128> hyperair, I added a patch to tomboy in Ubuntu
<hyperair> oh you did?
<hyperair> that explains it
<hyperair> thanks
<seb128> yes
<seb128> yw
<hyperair> so why don't we get that merged in?
<hyperair> the application name one, i mean
<seb128> hyperair, because it was acked 5 hours ago and nobody went to merge approved stuff yet (they usually do before rolling tarballs)
<mhall119> hyperair: it is, it'll be a post-release update
<hyperair> ah, i see
<hyperair> cool =)
<seb128> hyperair, the tomboy fix I did was to add "indicator.Title = Catalog.GetString ("Tomboy Notes");" to the indicator patch
<hyperair> i figured as much. thanks
<seb128> yw
<hyperair> i was staring at tomboy code some days back and wondering how the "Tomboy Notes" string got onto the indicator
<hyperair> heheh
<hyperair> hmm speaking of which, that's a new string, so it would be untranslated.
<hyperair> or not
<hyperair> okay, it's not a new string.
<seb128> hyperair, I picked an existing string ;-)
<seb128> I would have used "Tomboy" otherwise
<seb128> i.e names are usually a good pick to avoid translation issues ;-)
<hyperair> aha :)
<seb128> well at least when the name is not a function like GNOME does nowadays
<hyperair> a function?
<hyperair> what do you mean?
<seb128> they renamed epiphany "Web"
<seb128> or like gnome-contacts is "Contacts"
<seb128> those names get translated
<seb128> sorry that's frenglish
<seb128> function->common name, i.e a word describing the purpose of the app
<hyperair> ah, right.
<hyperair> but isn't that in the desktop file?
<seb128> yes
<hyperair> and i thought it was done ages back
<hyperair> and reverted
<hyperair> it flip flopped a couple of times iirc
<seb128> but in practice people will translate "Contact" to the equivalent in their locale
<seb128> they will not translate "gimp"
<seb128> or "tomboy"
<hyperair> indeed.
<hyperair> but "Tomboy Notes" would get translated.
<hyperair> hmm i wonder if names get translated in the case of japanese
<JanC> depends
<JanC> nobody would translate "Lotus Notes" for example
<hyperair> トンボイノートす
<hyperair> tonboi notosu
<JanC> well, maybe some would  ;)
<hyperair> ;)
<hyperair> i made that up
<hyperair> i'm not sure if it actually was translated like that
<hyperair> msgstr "Tomboy メモ"
<hyperair> Tomboy Memo
<JanC> it mainly depends on how the name is perceived: is it named "Tomboy" and allows you to make "notes", or is it named "Tomboy Notes"
<JanC> for commercial software that's generally clear from marketing, for (some) open source apps things can be more confusing...  ;)
<kklimonda> what are the plans for Unity and Gtk "App Menus"?
<seb128> kklimonda, what do you mean by 'Gtk "App Menus"'
<kklimonda> seb128: check the description for GtkApplication: http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.3/GtkApplication.html
<kklimonda> (and a few screenshots)
<seb128> kklimonda, they just work, gmenus support was added to indicator-appmenu this cycle
<seb128> kklimonda, they will show under the unity panel similar to the mac example
<kklimonda> seb128: the example doesn't really work well
<seb128> kklimonda, how so?
<kklimonda> seb128: when you show the menu it displays the standard, clipped Bloatpad application name, then the "Unknown Application Name" and the standard menu
<kklimonda> seb128: I expect that, when the small bug with "Unknown Application Name" is fixed, we'll see the "Bloadpad" name twice - once clipped, and the second time as a part of the menu
<seb128> kklimonda, that seems a bug in gtkapplication or the example you use
<seb128> kklimonda, tetravex which uses gmenus doesn't have that issue
<kklimonda> seb128: and it illustrates my point pretty well
<seb128> kklimonda, what does?
<kklimonda> seb128: when you launch Tetravex and show the menu you can see name "Tetravex" twice
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that's the application title and the menu name
<kklimonda> seb128: yes, but it looks wrong
<seb128> if you don't mouseover you just see the title
<seb128> how would you call the menu?
<kklimonda> seb128: I know, but it doesn't look right - that's why I've asked if there was a plan to somehow change it
<hyperair> does anyone get the idea that the HUD search works a *lot* better than the unity dash?
<hyperair> for example searching for compizconfig in the dash doesn't work.
<seb128> kklimonda, that changed pretty recently in gtk in fact, the menu was called "applications" until recently
<kklimonda> seb128: imo the menu name is not the issue here, the additional window name is
<seb128> kklimonda, well menus need to have a name, you can't have a blank space in the panel opening a menu
<seb128> hyperair, hud is being smart ;-)
<kklimonda> seb128: it wouldn't be the problem if we kept the "Ubuntu" button in it's initial position :(
<hyperair> seb128: can we make dash as smart as HUD? it feels really sluggish.
<hyperair> and i'm quite sure it's not just a rendering issue. it takes forever to search for stuff
<seb128> kklimonda, that has issues as well
<kklimonda> seb128: I know
<seb128> hyperair, does it?
<hyperair> seb128: yeah, compared to the HUD in any case
<hyperair> seb128: and compaerd to GNOME Do.
<hyperair> if you try out GNOME Do for a couple of days, and then switch back to the dash, you'll get what i maen
<seb128> hyperair, well so hud and dash work differently, kamstrup or mhr3 are better person to talk to about the dash
<seb128> hyperair, is that an ui stuff?
<hyperair> gnome-do?
<hyperair> sure it is
<hyperair> it's the thing that came with docky sometime back..
<seb128> hyperair, no, the "slugish" issue
<seb128> because I can "super", type, enter and it always run what I typed for
<hyperair> seb128: the spinner continues spinning for a while before getting any results.
<seb128> like I can't go faster than it matches
<hyperair> hmm weird.
<hyperair> maybe i've got a lot of stuff
<seb128> what sort of disk do you have?
<hyperair> a hard disk.
<hyperair> are you running on an ssd?
<seb128> rotational or ssd?
<hyperair> rotational.
<seb128> yes
<hyperair> figures.
<hyperair> maybe it's an i/o issue after all
<seb128> well, mhr3 pointed to me yesterday that most of the "slowness" in the app lens is due to parsing the .desktop on disk
<seb128> is gnome-do caching those in some way?
<hyperair> i think it does
<seb128> that's probably it
<hyperair> aha
<hyperair> does unity re-parse all the .desktop files each time?
<seb128> that's something that should be fixed in gnome-menus
<seb128> it uses gnome-menus
<hyperair> i see
<seb128> which has no cache
<seb128> we had one in GNOME2
<seb128> but it was not updated for GNOME3
<seb128> we should really try to get that back and upstream
<hyperair> you mean a gnome-menus with cache?
<seb128> yes
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> do you have a link to it?
<seb128> the old one?
<hyperair> yep
<seb128> looking...
<seb128> hyperair, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/2.28.0.1-0ubuntu2
<hyperair> thanks
<mhall119> seb128: does appmenu-gtk support both window menu *and* the new GtkApplication menu at the same time?
<seb128> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> ok
<seb128> mhall119, it append the second one to the next one in those case iirc
<mhall119> ok, makes sense
<mhall119> is the GtkApplication menu single-level, or does it allow nested menus?
<mhall119> if single-level, maybe it could be used as a Quicklist intead
<seb128> mhall119, I didn't check but I would guess it's any menu you want to build
<seb128> it doesn't really make sense to technical limit it, if it's better as a flat list design guideline should suggest that
<seb128> then if an app as a valid reason to do differently they still can
<kklimonda> yeah, it supports nested menus
<kklimonda> I think quicklists and app menu serve different purposes, aren't gnome-shell developers working on quick lists for their launcher?
<kklimonda> on Mac, you put stuff like "About" or "Preferences" there and I expect GNOME to create similar guidelines
<bschaefer> thomi, ping
<thomi> Hi
<bschaefer> hey, so Im not sure how those conflicts got in there
<bschaefer> but they should be fixed now...
<bschaefer> opps some indenting to fix one sec
<thomi> ok, I'll take a look in a second...
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> yeah, wait a sec haha
<thomi> remember to check the trailing shitesapce :)
<bschaefer> yeah I have that in my vimrc file, it does it when I save :)
<bschaefer> ok the diff is done...
<malin> davidcalle: I get this build failed message all the time https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102516068/buildlog.txt.gz
<malin> tried to fill in more lines to the description section, but it fails
<thomi> bschaefer: approved
<mhall119> malin: can you link to your debian/control file?
<davidcalle> malin, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Description
<davidcalle> malin, you can't have blank lines in your description. If you want to add a blank line, you have to fill it with one space, and a dot.
<davidcalle> mhall119, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/view/head:/debian/control
<malin> mhall119: og davidcalle: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/view/head:/debian/control
<malin> but if I write a long line, how can I break it more lines ?
<malin> with a bank line and a dot?
<malin> I have to look at the example again
<malin> ah, I understand. I needs a dot like here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy/empathy/ubuntu/view/head:/control
<mhall119> malin: I think your blank lines need at least a space to indicate that it's a continuation of the previous lines
<malin> oki
<mhall119> malin: do you run debuild locally before uploading?
<bschaefer> thomi, thanks!
<malin> nope I haven't done because I don't know how to do it. I Think it would save the launchpad building-server to do it locally first :)
<malin> mhall119: but all I do is: debuild <project-folder>   ?
<seb128> r
<bschaefer> thomi, also there is a failure in test_dash.py, but it's from trying to use the launcher instead of the keybinding
<bschaefer> ill be making a branch for the fix to the hud to dash and then losing key focus soon, and I can just push that change with it
<thomi> cheers
<malin> mhall119: I just installed devscripts
<malin> so I can try locally first
<mhall119> malin: "debuild -us -uc", no need for signing the binary when you're test-building
<mhall119> then "debuild -S -sa" for a signed source package if you're uploading to a PPA
<mhall119> or let the recipe do it at that point
<malin> can I upload myselv with that method?
<malin> upload deb-files
<malin> or is just for testing purpose before requesting a build at the launchpad-site?
<malin> mhall119: http://pastebin.com/nd55DSPG
<bschaefer> thomi, I think the merging bot isn't very happy today
<bschaefer> thomi, im not sure what revisions it's talking about here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/hud-tests-to-wait/+merge/102440
<bschaefer> also I just put a commit message for the homes lens, as it kept crying about that
<bschaefer> the home lens branch
<mhr3> seb128, hyperair, the apps lens startup is slow due to desktop files, then it should be fine
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah, it's pretty borked today
<malin> mhall119: what do I do wrong with debuild to get the errors?
<mhall119> malin: ugh, i'm not sure, try asking in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<malin> mhall119: okey :) Thanx however :)
<mhall119> np
<bschaefer> thomi, could you review these ap test? https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/hud-to-dash-loses-win-focus/+merge/102598
<thomi> sure thing
<bschaefer> also I should remove that sleep(1)...
<bschaefer> I thought I would be a good idea, then the next test realized I didn't need it haha
<thomi> bschaefer: yes please
<thomi> sleep() is an abomination
<thomi> bschaefer: ping me when you need another approve :)
<bschaefer> is there anything else that needs to be changed?
<thomi> nope, looks good
<bschaefer> cool, ill ping you when the diff is done :)
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm also looking at it should I change the 41	+ self.assertTrue(calc_win.is_focused) to use eventually?
<bschaefer> thomi, also the diff is done updating
<thomi> bschaefer: no, the bamf emulator attributes aren't supported by Eventually.... yet
<bschaefer> o, hmm then should I change this then? 58	+ self.assertThat(calc_win.is_focused, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<bschaefer> it was passing...and failing when I made it
<thomi> that shouldn't work at all
<bschaefer> well shoot, let me change it
<bschaefer> thomi, ok done
<bschaefer> and diff is updated
<thomi> approved., Thanks
<bschaefer> thank you!
<thomi> bschaefer: still around?
<bschaefer> thomi, yup!
<thomi> could I get your to review this (again): https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/hud-tests-to-wait_for-feature/+merge/102601
<bschaefer> yup
<thomi> it's the same branch as before, but with the conflicts fixes
<thomi> *fixed
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm did my branch just break haha?
<thomi> bschaefer: how so?
<bschaefer> did it get merged?
<bschaefer> because my hud one was saying some revisions weren't approved?
<thomi> hmm, duno
<thomi> it looks good to me
<bschaefer> yeah, o well haha
<bschaefer> thomi, 149	- launcher_shows_pre = launcher.is_showing
<bschaefer> shouldn't that one be used?
<bschaefer> as I thought it was a property
<thomi> bschaefer: good catch
 * thomi fixes
<bschaefer> The only reason I know is I ran into that same problem haha ;)
<thomi> bschaefer: pushiong new version now
<thomi> done.
 * bschaefer waits for diff
<bschaefer> thomi, approved, now I have to relocate my self...
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-19
<mhall119> 2/w 26
<hyperair> hmm damn mhr3's gone
<thomi> bschaefer: could I get you to review this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/fix-failing-command-lens-test/+merge/102618
<bschaefer> thomi, yup!
<bschaefer> approved
<bschaefer> that was a very small change
<tsdgeos> didrocks: jenkins broken again?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: sorry, still adding a new option :)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: fixing that :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<didrocks> tsdgeos: we need a preprod at some point
<tsdgeos> yep :-)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: will you reapprove the unity2d merge that failed?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: sure, no worry, tracking that :)
<tsdgeos> cheers
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> if [ ! -z "$pocket" ]; then
<didrocks> instead of
<didrocks> if [ -z "$pocket" ]; then
<didrocks> of course, intend something and do the contrary :p
<tsdgeos> happenz
<didrocks> tsdgeos: ok, tested the 3 different cases, runs fine, putting the production on back, sorry for the interruption (but now we can have SRU build, different ppas, different releases in // ;))
<tsdgeos> didrocks: good stuff :-)
 * thumper hands didrocks a beer
<thumper> a real one in a week or so
 * thumper wanders off again
<didrocks> thumper: \o/
<gord> woo \o/
<didrocks> kamstrup: I was wondering, do you have lucene boards and flags at home? You're such a big fan!
<kamstrup> totally
<kamstrup> :-)
<davmor2> hey guys outta curiosity when you install an app why when a an app icon appears does it have an empty > on the left hand side of it?
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks for relaying this post btw, it was really interesting :)
<didrocks> davmor2: it's on purpose to make it noticeable AFAIK
<didrocks> (it's also outlined)
<davmor2> didrocks: that's what I was assuming but was making sure it wasn't a bug
<didrocks> no, it's intended ;)
<davmor2> didrocks: I think you mean it's a feature right :D
<didrocks> right ;)
<malin> mhall119: I missed two packageges yesterday, that is the reason why it wouldn't build yesterday
<malin> mhall119: I checkd out this yesterday: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/
<malin> must my apps be installed to /opt/<package-name>/
<malin> I cannot use /usr folder?
<mhall119> malin: for Unity Lenses and Scopes just link to your PPA, the ARB has been handling the packaging for them because it's different than normal apps
<malin> so they wil edit them to install to /opt instead of /usr ?
<malin> I can't see in the wizard how to link diectly to ppa
<mhall119> malin: just put it in the comments
<mhall119> I think that's all you need to do
<malin> mhall119: I will try to. But should I test it more before uloading it? I mean, there could be some bugs I haven't noticed yet, etc
<mhall119> malin: you can upload new versions after it is accepted
<malin> mhall119: I see :) it is not listed as version 1.0, so it means there might be glitches, bugs, etc
<mhall119> malin: that's fine
<malin> but mhall119 where exactly do I put in the link? All I can see is a way to upload the package from my computer
<mhall119> malin: join #ubuntu-arb, and ask wender or ajmitch where best to put that information
<mhall119> wendar, not wender
<malin> thanx
<mhall119> np
<malin> :)
<oimon> hi guys - if I open a tomboy window by clicking icon->search all notes, then maximise another window (or in my case with 2 monitors, maximise 1 app on each monitor). then click tomboy icon and click search all notes. - it doesn't raise the window - bug in tomboy, compiz, or other?
<oimon> dropbox-preferences does similar results (except it also wiggles the icon in launcher - tomboy does not)
<oimon> i'm told seb128 might be able to advise which app to file the bug under ;)
<seb128> oimon, hey
<seb128> oimon, I can't reproduce that but I would say compiz
<oimon> ok thanks. popey managed to reproduce also
<oimon> i'll update packages again to be sure
<popey> when oimon says "tomboy icon" he means "indicator" not the tomboy icon in the launcher
<oimon> yeah, sorry
<popey> oimon: i can make the tomboy icon wobble
<popey> oimon: but it doesn't raise
<DreadKnight> can someone take a look at this usability bug report I've made? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/985675 thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 985675 in unity "Improved panel accordion effect behavior " [Wishlist,New]
<seb128> oimon, popey: do you need a fullscreen dialog?
<seb128> or it's just
<seb128> open the search notes dialog
<seb128> focus something else
<seb128> use the indicator to select search notes again
<seb128> and rather than being raised it just wobble?
<seb128> in fact I can reproduce that
<seb128> just unfocuss the tomboy dialog and try to open it from the indicator menu
<popey> i get it when I do: 1. click indicator, search for notes. Tomboy window opens. 2) click on a full screen app, tomboy goes to the back. 3) click indicator -> search for notes. Tomboy icon wobbles and blue triangle appears, but does not get raised
<popey> yup
<popey> alt-tabbing raises it, just the indicator doesn't
<seb128> it's yet another of the 3 thousand focus stealing prevention bugs open in launchpad
<seb128> there are zillion of cases and applications where it happens
<oimon> ah ok
<oimon> for some reason i wasn't typing the right words to find those in launchpad
<oimon> bug #876723
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 876723 in compiz (Ubuntu) "tomboy window doesn't move to front on activation" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876723
<seb128> oimon, bug #627195
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 627195 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window management - Apps raised from indicators sometimes dont have the focus" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627195
<oimon> ah, very good
<malin> skal teste senere, men nå blir jeg vekke en stund. :)
<malin> hm..
<malin> maybe use a proper language...
<malin> I will test later, but for now I am leaving for a while :)
<malin> thought I was in #ubuntu-no :p
<oimon> thanks for letting me bother you chaps
<rye_> seb128: also apps raised from launcher don't get focus for me. Disabling focus prevention helped but now all new windows get focus immediately, even when this is not appropriate
<seb128> rye_, right, that's why we have focus prevention :p
<rye_> seb128: compiz should get a brainwaves input module to determine whether to prevent focus stealing
<rye_> but that's definitely not going into Precise
<DreadKnight> http://dreadknight666.deviantart.com/art/Improved-panel-accordion-effect-behavior-in-Ubuntu-297245940
<seb128> DreadKnight, https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/ might be a better media for design discussion than IRC
<DreadKnight> seb128, thanks; well not very eager to use forums or mailing lists usually xD
<seb128> DreadKnight, and designers tend to not be very eager to use IRC ;-)
<DreadKnight> seb128, not even sure atm how to use that mailing list
<DreadKnight> guess I have to join the team first
<DreadKnight> seb128, how the heck do I reply to something like this? https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg08985.html
<DreadKnight> I'm a member and I'm subscribed to the mailing list; I see no button reply button....
<DreadKnight> anyone? xD
<seb128> DreadKnight, usually you reply by email to the message you got, I'm not sure you can reply to messages sent before you subscribed
<DreadKnight> seb128, epic fail then
<DreadKnight> was getting that idea as well
<Teester> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> Teester: ping me again in about 30 minutes please
<Teester> mhall119: Will do.
<mhall119> Teester: pong
<Teester> mhall119: You were wondering about the askubuntu lens the other evening.
<mhall119> yes
<popey> ooh, i was too ☺
<mhall119> jcastro sent me your direction
<Teester> The version in my ppa is updated for precise.
<Teester> There are no big changes in it apart from it working now.
<mhall119> awesome, does the ARB know to use your PPA version for precise?
<Teester> No. My branch is based off stgraber's ARB version rather than the trunk.
<Teester> Not sure if it can be merged with the trunk in that case.
<mhall119> Teester: do you have commit access to trunk?
<Teester> No
<mhall119> who does?
<Teester> Stefano Palazzo
<mhall119> ok
<Teester> I think he also uploaded it to ARB.
<mhall119> for Oneiric, right? but not precise?
<Teester> Yeah, for oneiric.
<mhall119> can you propose your Precise changes for merging into his branch, or does it depend on stuff from stgraber's branch?
<Teester> The trunk doesn't use /opt/, the precise branch does, like stgraber's.
<Teester> I suppose merging with the trunk would just update everything to the branch's version.
<Teester> I'll propose a merge.
<Teester> Ok. Merge proposed: https://code.launchpad.net/~markjtully/askubuntu-lens/precise/+merge/102745
<mhall119> Teester: thanks, I'll try and get jcastro to ping Stefano about it
<Teester> mhall119: Cool.
<mhall119> thanks for your work on this Teester
<thomi> Morning folks
<bschaefer> good morning thomi
 * thomi notices that bschaefer works really odd hours
<thomi> you're online when I get on in the morning, and you're online when I finish work... do you ever sleep!??
<bschaefer> haha yeah
<bschaefer> I have tutoring and classes in the middle of the day
<bschaefer> so I split up work, in the morning and at night haha
<thomi> bschaefer: here's a question for you: Inside Unity, do we get notified when the user initiates ibus?
<thomi> our ibus tests are failing on jenkins, and I'm wondering if it's because we're not waiting for the ibus initiation to complete before start typing
<bschaefer> thomi, it gets notified in nux, through text entry. There are bools you can check through the search bar though
<thomi> oooh...
<bschaefer>  pango_entry_->im_active()
<bschaefer> I think there is also a preedit bool check now too
<bschaefer> also in IMTextEntry.cpp
<thomi> Thanks
<bschaefer> no problem, I should have mentioned that before...
<bschaefer> with the timing problems
<thomi> bschaefer: still around?
<bschaefer> thomi, yup
<thomi> bschaefer: I notice that when we deactivate ibus in the autopilot tests the pango_entry_->im_active() doesn't get set to False.
<thomi> I think this might be causing some of the issues we're seeing in the ibus AP tests. Any ideas?
<bschaefer> hmm that's odd. Let me look at the code really quick
<thomi> bschaefer: I'm pushing my branch now so you can see what I'm doing...
<bschaefer> alright cool, im wondering if some signals I changed would effect that
<bschaefer> but I changed those a while ago...
<thomi> bschaefer: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/improve-ibus-testing/+merge/102767
<thomi> in Searchbar.cpp I add the im_entry property
<bschaefer> alright cool, let me take a look at that
<thomi> and then in activate_ibus and deactivate_ibus I assert that the im_active property is in the state I expect
<thomi> What happens is that in the very first test, the last assert in deactivate_ibus fails
<thomi> i.e.- pressing Ctrl+Space never turns ibus off
<bschaefer> hmm that is odd, let me check if it turns it off when using it manually
<bschaefer> through nux
 * thomi gets more coffee, brb
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm nux is getting the signal to set it to False
<bschaefer> and alright, ill mess around with the ap test
<bschaefer> and see if unity is doing something funny
<thomi> bschaefer: Thanks!
<bschaefer> no problem :)
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm that is really odd.
<thomi> oh rly?
<bschaefer> because when ctrl+space is hit to deactivate it doesn't get to nux
<bschaefer> only through the ap test though
<thomi> so it works "in real life" but not in the autopilot test?
<bschaefer> That is what it looks like, let me write a separate test to see if I can get an idea of whats really going on
<bschaefer> thomi, really weird, I just made this test and nux gets the signal
<bschaefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/937532/
 * thomi looks
<thomi> bschaefer: what happens if you add the assertions from my branch to the mix?
<thomi> maybe the bug is in the text entry class not updating it's member variable?
<bschaefer> you mean the addCleanup?
<bschaefer> because im calling what your asserted
<bschaefer> the activate and deactive ibus
<bschaefer> thomi, ugg and now my ibus test don't feel like running. It just opens the dash then the keyboard indicator flashes
<bschaefer> thomi, ooo what might be happening is how you add to CleanUp
<bschaefer> you add ensure hidden first
 * bschaefer not sure of the order
<bschaefer> but if the dash gets hidden then you hit ctrl+space that could cause problems
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmm
<thomi> bschaefer: no, it's a stack
<thomi> so ibus should be deactivated before the dash is hidden
 * thomi verifies this
<bschaefer> yeah, ugg my ibus test just stoped working, let me restart really quick as things started acting funny
<thomi> hmmmm
<thomi> now im_active is always True, and I can't turn it off :(
<bschaefer>  thomi yeah, with your test you pushed activate_ibus fails to work
<bschaefer> for me at lease
<bschaefer> thomi, could you try to deactive ibus without adding to clean up? After you do a keyboard.type?
<thomi> hmmmm
<bschaefer> because when I call the activate/deactive they seem to work on there own
<bschaefer> it's when I call do_dash_engine... function it seems to fail
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah it is stuck on for me too :(
<bschaefer> when im printing im_active, when it is clearly off it is still 1
<bschaefer> so I wonder if the object isn't getting updated
<thomi> ok, so that's indicative of a bug in Unity, right?
<thomi> bschaefer: I'd be very surprised if the update issue is in autopilot. More likely there's some edge-case in Unity we're hitting that's casuing that variable to not update
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, im trying to think of the edge case though. As you just press Ctrl+space when the dash is open
<bschaefer> and Ctrl+space to deactive it
<thomi> A timing issue perhaps?
<bschaefer> thomi, wired,if I comment out the asserts it works fine
<bschaefer> and the signals start working again
<bschaefer> the asserts in activate and de
<thomi> ...... O.0
<bschaefer> wait but not when I print it...
<bschaefer> ugg one sec
<andyrock> AlanBell, ping
<bschaefer> thomi, ooooo I think whats happening is when you change the engine list it reset the im active
<bschaefer> so if you comment out the deactivate ibus
<bschaefer> it is still getting deactivated
<bschaefer> thomi, I think you have found an edge case though
<thomi> :(
<bschaefer> I think when the engine gets reset to active, the ime_active isn't getting reset
<bschaefer> so this could be an easy fix in nux
<thomi> bschaefer: so I shouldn't bother deactivating ibus?
<bschaefer> I think the problem is in nux, because when it the context gets destroyed it doesn't reset the ime_active
<bschaefer> thomi, well if the problem is in nux, the way you have should work
<thomi> bschaefer: so if I comment out the call to deactivate_ibus then everything seems to work
<thomi> bschaefer: is the fix in nux trivial?
<bschaefer> thomi, it seems to work, but the asserts should still fail
<bschaefer> since it gets stuck as always true
<thomi> bschaefer: well, I commented those out as well... the asserts in Activate_ibus work though
<bschaefer> thomi, Im testing that right now
<thomi> I guess because when the dash gets closed ibus is deactivated
<bschaefer> thomi, no, I don't get a signal back from nux when that happens, I think it is this line of code that does it: self.activate_input_engine_or_skip(engine_name)
<bschaefer> which sets the engine each time, which in a sense kills the ibus context
<bschaefer> which ill test that in a sec, want to add some print statments
<thomi> hmmmmm
<thomi> I guess we should check what the current engine is and only change it if we need to
<bschaefer> thomi, oo confirmed bug in nux :)
<bschaefer> it does create a context each test
<bschaefer> and i didn't reset ime_active, so when it get activated and then it would reset the engine leaving ime_active always true
<thomi> ahhhh
<bschaefer> thomi, now with the branch you gave me works perfectly :)
<bschaefer> though destroying the context each time around seems costly for each pinyin text
<bschaefer> it did catch a few crashes and bugs doing it though haha
<thomi> bschaefer: I'll fix that in my branch
<thomi> you got a MP for the nux branch for me to look at?
<bschaefer> yeah let me remove some print statements and ill push it
<bschaefer> thomi, just want to go through and make sure we don't need to reset anything else
<thomi> fair enough :)
<AlanBell> hi andyrock
<andyrock> AlanBell, hey I've a quick question about unity and accessibility
<andyrock> when I move the mouse on a launcher icon
<AlanBell> blind folk tend not to use the mouse
<andyrock> ok so we just need to re-activate the screen reader during the launcher key navigation right?
<AlanBell> touchscreens yes, mouse no
<bschaefer> thomi, ok just pushed it, I also added ResetPreedit on Destroy just to be safe
<AlanBell> alt+f1 puts focus on the launcher and in unity2d it reads it
<AlanBell> unity3d is silent I think, are you working on that?
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/nux/ibus-active-reset
 * AlanBell boots into unity3d with orca
<bschaefer> thomi, branch above ^
<thomi> bschaefer: you want to propose it for merging?
<andyrock> AlanBell, I'll work on it
<bschaefer> yeah doing right now!
 * thomi is too impatient
 * thomi gets some breakfast
<AlanBell> andyrock: that would be great. Generally for orca testing you can throw the mouse away, any time you use it you are cheating :)
<andyrock> AlanBell, it's a high priority bug and we need to fix before the SRG
<thomi> err... brunch now I guess
<AlanBell> keyboard all the way
<AlanBell> yeah, launcher and quicklists are silent
<andyrock> AlanBell, i think the dash is silent too...
<AlanBell> HUD is silent in 3d (the hud options are silent in 2d as well)
<andyrock> but the panel accessibility is separate, so it should work
<AlanBell> yeah, dash is silent
<andyrock> HUD has not accessibility support
<bschaefer> thomi, haha sorry, I have to do the problem, the fix and say what test coverage was
<thomi> ....
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> im debating if I should put the reset in both Destroy and Create
<bschaefer> or in Create or in just Destroy
<AlanBell> I was pestering gord about HUD accessibility from the moment of release, I thought at one time it was reading the options out in unity2d
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/nux/ibus-active-reset/+merge/102774
<bschaefer> thomi, mp done
<AlanBell> global menu is working OK andyrock, but most of the indicators are a bit busted still
<thomi> bschaefer: trailing whitespace makes me sad
<bschaefer> thomi, and break feast? isn't it around brunch lunchtime?
<bschaefer> really? it's in ther?
<thomi> diff line 18
<bschaefer> uug, I set vi to only to it to .py files
 * bschaefer fixes
<thomi> :)
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah, it's too late for breakfast, and I'm having lunch with friends in town, so I can't eat too much either...
<bschaefer> haha nice, and working?
<thomi> (I'm sure you wanted that much detail about my eating habits)
<bschaefer> always, I love details
<thomi> heh
<AlanBell> I posted some videos of using unity with orca http://www.youtube.com/user/alanbelltolc
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm I think that fixed more whitespace problems
<bschaefer> or it added more...
<andyrock> AlanBell, is alt+tab silent right=
<andyrock> ?
<AlanBell> andyrock: yeah, that is broken too
<thomi> bschaefer: approved from me, I've asked jay to look at it also
<AlanBell> at least it got fixed for sighted users a couple of days ago
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet, hmm I should talk with him about it a little
<bschaefer> thomi, I almost feel like I should add the reset to both CreateContext and DestroyContext hmm
<bschaefer> thanks though! and nice ap test, good catch haha
<thomi> well, that branch should get merged soon
<bschaefer> yeah, it'll be good, as if you destroy it and want to use ibus you have to create
<bschaefer> so it looks good to me :)
<AlanBell> andyrock: this stuff should work (quite a bit doesn't) https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g4K_nZ5zzQKrKExENU0OvfKja0L4UCBgLpFBsemoQF8/edit
<andyrock> AlanBell, first we need to un-mute unity 3d then we can add new "features"
<andyrock> AlanBell, btw alt+f1 and super+tab...
<AlanBell> late here, if you have more questions andyrock then Pendulum might be able to help
<AlanBell> really really pleased to see someone helping to make this work again :)
<andyrock> AlanBell, i'll work on it tomorrow (1:14 AM here and I'm still working :/ )
<AlanBell> you are an hour later than me then
<thomi> bschaefer: could I get you to review this pelase? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/improve-ibus-testing/+merge/102767
<bschaefer> thomi, yup, was just about to run the ibus test one more time to make sure
<bschaefer> thomi, also sometimes the Ctrl+a you press at the beginning of the test is to fast
<bschaefer> thomi, sometimes an 'a' just appears
<thomi> ok, I gotta go to lunch...
<thomi> bbl
<bschaefer> thomi, alright...I got some failures, not sure if you got any
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-20
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, I think I have a fix for all the ibus ap tests!
<thomi> oooo!
<thomi> Sorry I wasn't online - my INternet crapped ut
<thomi> *out
<thomi> bschaefer: so, what was the problem, and what's the fix?
<bschaefer> so the addCleanup for the self.deactivate gets executed kinda oddly, executing it explicitly seems to fix it
<thomi> :-/
<bschaefer> and no worries, got back like an hour ago and now im doing some testing to make sure it works
<bschaefer> because what happens is sometimes deactivate gets called AFTER the engines gets reset, so it gets back to false
<bschaefer> sometimes
<bschaefer> I should have a branch up soon ish
<thomi> hmmmmm
<thomi> that shouldn't happen, but if it helps I'm happy
<bschaefer> hmm one sec i need to relog
<jokerdino> hey, how do i find what unity-2d version i am currently using?
<bschaefer> thomi, ok im push a branch right now,
<bschaefer> would you be able to run them?
<thomi> bschaefer: sure
<bschaefer> sweet, I just want to double check
<thomi> jokerdino: apt-cache policy unity-2d
<thomi> jokerdino: or, if you prefer: dpkg -l unity-2d
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/ibus-ap-fixes
<jokerdino> thanks thomi.
<bschaefer> thomi, also another thing we can change is the im context getting reset so often, as that really doesn't ever happen that often
<bschaefer> only have it reset when we switch from pinyin to anthy
<thomi> bschaefer: I actually looked into that
<thomi> it's tricker than I thought
<bschaefer> hmm really? I was going to start looking into that
<bschaefer> we could have an self.active_engine for the IBus class
<bschaefer> and then check what engine is in the current list of active engines (should only be 1)
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah, and where are you going to call it from? Remember that after the tests are finished you need to set ibus back to how it was before the tests started
<bschaefer> can't you edit the activate_input_engine_or_skip function
<thomi> that's the hard part - we need to restore the system to the same state we found it in
<bschaefer> to check
<bschaefer> o
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> bschaefer: :)
<thomi> there may be a way... hmmmm
 * thomi checks something
<thomi> got it
<bschaefer> awesome! What did you do?
<thomi> bschaefer: don't call set_engine in 'setUp', call it in 'setUpClass'
<thomi> that second method only gets called once for each test class.
<bschaefer> haha nice
<bschaefer> that is a good way :)
<thomi> there's also tearDownClass
<thomi> bschaefer: you want to add that to your branch as well?
<bschaefer> yeah I can
<bschaefer> is the function actually called setUpClass? or just setUp for each pinyin,anthy and hangul?
<thomi> no, it's really called setUpClass
<thomi> setUp gets called before each every test method
<thomi> setUpClass gets called once before running any tests in a particular class
<thomi> tearDown and tearDownClass follow a similar pattern, except obviously they happen after tests are run, not before
<bschaefer> o nice
<thomi> I don't think there's any equivilent of 'addCleanup' for the whole class.... that seems like an oversight to me.
<bschaefer> TypeError: unbound method setUpClass() must be called with IBusTestsPinyin instance as first argument (got nothing instead)
<thomi> huh?
<bschaefer> I have the def setUpClass
<bschaefer> I have the def setUpClass(self):
<bschaefer> and it gives me that error :(
 * thomi tries quickly
<thomi> ahh, it's a classmethod
<thomi> so you need to put @classmethod
<thomi> on the line before it
<thomi> and also, instead of 'self', use 'cls'
<bschaefer> hmm that is weird
<thomi> like this:
<thomi> @classmethod
<thomi>     def setUpClass(cls):
<bschaefer> I have it working now :)
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> The only reason I know python is because of this ap test haha
<bschaefer> so I havn't heard of classmethod before haha
<thomi> it's like a static method, except you get the class object passed to the function
<thomi> there's also @staticmethod BTW, and that doesn't get passed anything
<bschaefer> hmm so if it is static how am i going to call another funciton?
<bschaefer> function*
<bschaefer> with out self
<bschaefer> ie. to call activate_input_engine_or_skip("Pinyin")
<thomi> bschaefer: you can't, unless it's also static or classmethod
<thomi> bschaefer: you may have to make that a module-level function
 * bschaefer looks that up
<thomi> or make it a classmethod as well - I'm not sure if it stores anything?
<thomi> brb, gotta get some dinner going
<bschaefer> alright, Ill mess around with this :)
<bschaefer> fun learning
<thomi> bschaefer: yep :)
<bschaefer> hmm it's having problems using skipTest, also the _old_engines is also use hmm
<bschaefer> you were right when this was not as straight forward as it seems haha, I should be able to figure something out! back to digging
<bschaefer> thomi, im reading this: http://docs.python.org/dev/library/unittest.html#class-and-module-fixtures.
<bschaefer> and im trying to figure out how to correctly
<bschaefer> skip a test
 * thomi looks
<bschaefer> in a methodclass, im trying to figure out how to raise the exception as a SkipTest
<bschaefer> instead of an assert fail
<thomi> bschaefer: so you want to skip a test from the setUpClass method?
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> well
<bschaefer> activate_input_engine_or_skip
<bschaefer> would be nice, but I can have activate_input_engine_or_skip return true and false
<bschaefer> to have it done in the setUpClass method
<bschaefer> thomi, let me pastebin what I have so far, as it is working but I need to figure out how to skip it correctly
<thomi> bschaefer: I don't think you want skipTest
 * thomi looks at how setUpTest is called
<bschaefer> thomi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/937925/
<bschaefer> I cut out the  other hangul anthy test for readablity
<bschaefer> so im still able to save the _old_engines around correctly and reset them
<thomi> sure, as a class-level attribute. you just need a way to skip the tests
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> hmmm
<bschaefer> it says if the exception is a SkipTest then it will skip it in the setUpClass but im not sure how to raise a SkipTest expectation
<thomi> oh ok
<thomi> ipython
<bschaefer> exception*
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> in a classmethod, I see how to do it regularly
<thomi> ok, let me do some digging
<bschaefer> alright, Ill do the same :)
<thomi> got it:
<thomi> raise TestCase.skipException("reason to skip")
<bschaefer> sweet, let me try that :)
<bschaefer> I also get a weird ibus deamon error though doing stuff this way :(
<bschaefer> (ibus-daemon:5488): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: unknown control message type 1:2
<thomi> hmmm, dunno what that's all about
<bschaefer> im not sure what is causing it and a quick google search doesn't give much but I can look into that once I have this ibus test working
<thomi> but it's only a WARNING, right? We can probably ignore it :P
<bschaefer> it doesn't seem to fix anything
<bschaefer> i mean mess anything up
<bschaefer> idk why I said fix haha
<bschaefer> thomi, NameError: global name 'TestCase' is not defined, ill start looking for the import
<bschaefer> but you might now it off the top of your head
<thomi> bschaefer: sorry, you should be able to use AutopilotTestCase
<thomi> I forgot that we subclass it :)
<bschaefer> so raise AutopilotTestCase.TestCase.skipException("reason to skip")?
<bschaefer> no worries :)
<bschaefer> hmm that doesn't work
<thomi> yup
<bschaefer> thomi, AttributeError: type object 'AutopilotTestCase' has no attribute 'TestCase'
<thomi> raise AutopilotTestCase.skipException("Reason to skip")
<bschaefer> oo
<bschaefer> duh
<bschaefer> I went to __init__.py and just saw the import TestCase haha
<thomi> yeah - all our test classes eventually derive from TestCase
<bschaefer> yeah, I was like ugg what am I doing wrong!! Ok let me run this from the start and see if it goes well :)
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet they all passed for me, let me check the diff and ill push the changes
<bschaefer> if you had a chance to run them
<thomi> bschaefer: can you ping me when there's a MP up?
<bschaefer> yeah!
<bschaefer> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/ibus-ap-fixes/+merge/102803
 * thomi looks
<bschaefer> opps the diff is still updating
<bschaefer> there is a 2325 coming in...ugg this diff is insanely slow...
<bschaefer> thomi, diff is done updating, and I just got done running the ap test again and all of them passed :)
<thomi> cool
<thomi> bschaefer: why is tearDownCLass in the diff twice?
<bschaefer> opps
<bschaefer> that should be setUpClass
<thomi> bschaefer: I thought so. How did it work without that?
<bschaefer> well it wasn't None
<bschaefer> It might have messed up my ibus active list
<bschaefer> but that is all that code really does
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah it messed up my active engine list :(, but push the changes
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> pushed*
<thomi> bschaefer: I have a suggestion
<bschaefer> yeah?
<thomi> have only one setUpClass method, in the IBus test case base class, and have it use 'cls.engine_name'.
<thomi> Then, in each of the derived IBus classes, you can do 'engine_name' = 'pinyin'
<bschaefer> you mean under setUp
<bschaefer> wait..
<bschaefer> how will it do that for each different engine though? Wont it only run once?
<bschaefer> or does it run Once per subclass
<thomi> umm, let me show you :)
<bschaefer> ok
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm that is odd my setClassUp in the base class doesn't want to work
<thomi> bschaefer: grab this: lp:~thomir/unity/ibus-ap-fixes
<bschaefer> I had it set up slightly different before to test the ibus engine active list were get put back and thought this way would check for no engines
 * bschaefer grabing
<thomi> sorry, it was too hard to explain, that branch shows what I mnean
<thomi> THat should work
<bschaefer> alright! Looking
<bschaefer> thomi, that is why I was asking if setUpClass for the base class get called for each sub class
<thomi> bschaefer: no, I don't think it does
<thomi> I'm not sure though
<bschaefer> so the base class will only set the engine once?
<thomi> Yes, I'm pretty sure :)
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm it works, so when it switches from IBusTestPinyin to IBusTestsHangul it calls setUpClass each time
<thomi> yes, because it's a new class (it just has the same base class(es))
<bschaefer> that is what I was trying to ask
<bschaefer> I think I was asking it wrong though haha
<bschaefer> and now that makes sense..
<bschaefer> hahaa ugg im getting tired
<bschaefer> do you want to propose your branch?
<bschaefer> thomi, ^
<thomi> sure
<bschaefer> it'll be easier haha
<thomi> I'll override your MP
<bschaefer> alright sounds good :)
<bschaefer> sweet, hopefully that will stop all the ibus failing :)
<thomi> bschaefer: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/ibus-ap-fixes/+merge/102808
<thomi> we may as well both approve it...
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah haha; looks good though :)
<bschaefer> thomi, cool, well im off to bed. Have a good weekend!
<thomi> you too
<bschaefer> thanks for sticking around so late on your Friday :P
<andyrock> AlanBell, can you try this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-949448
<andyrock> it should unmute the screen-reader
<AlanBell> andyrock: how do I do that?
<andyrock> AlanBell, i'll try to create a ppa
<andyrock> AlanBell, are you on Precise right?
<bobweaver> Hello there I would first like to take the time to say thanks for reading this and all that you all have done. Here is my question. Will the unity doc ever be able to be moved to say the right hand part of the screen or the bottom ect. I know that this would not happen over night but just wondering if there is a shot at all in the next 5 to 10 years? Thanks agaon
<AlanBell> andyrock: yes, I have done a bzr branch of your branch
<AlanBell> andyrock: do I have to build all of unity?
<AlanBell> ppa would be great
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  I am looking at his files and that would be a hard build
<bobweaver> so many depends and postinst scripts would be crazy also
<bobweaver> they would all have to be in different packages that is alot work
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  check to see what is installed and read the INSTALL file
<bobweaver> make sure depedencys are not gettig mashed togeather so to say
<andyrock> AlanBell, not sure but it should work https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/+archive/unity-a11y
<AlanBell> thanks andyrock, installing it now
<AlanBell> bobweaver: the launcher goes on the left by design, except for right to left languages where it does go on the right
<AlanBell> bobweaver: it would be great if it was on the left on the left screen and on the right on the right screen for dual monitor setups, but I don't think that will happen
<bobweaver> Yes I
<bobweaver> that would be awesome !
<AlanBell> andyrock: looks like it hasn't finished building in the ppa yet
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  is there a place where I can find bluprints or like work tables
<bobweaver> I looked on LP but there is nothing that I can see
<AlanBell> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<bobweaver> Thanks
<andyrock> AlanBell, try now
<AlanBell> already installing it
<AlanBell> right, lets see what happens with a unity --replace . . .
<AlanBell> hmm, not much different, lets try restarting
<andyrock> AlanBell, it's not perfect but now the screen reader should not be mute
<AlanBell> andyrock: yup it is speaking a bit \o/
<AlanBell> it doesn't read the application names in the dash
<AlanBell> or lens names
<andyrock> AlanBell, regarding the application names in the dash...
<andyrock> it works intermittently
<AlanBell> HUD is about the same as it is in unity2d, it speaks that you are in the HUD pane, but doesn't speak the options that it is presenting
<AlanBell> maybe gord will leap into action to fix that :)
<bobweaver> Hud is a massive improvement it is awesome I use all the time
<AlanBell> generally this seems nearly as good as it was just before beta 1
<andyrock> AlanBell, yeah I just fixed the regressions...
<AlanBell> bobweaver: I am guessing you have functional eyes
<bobweaver> @_@
<AlanBell> now we just need a couple of more months before the release to get the smaller bugs fixed :)
<jokerdino> a couple more months would be nice.
<mhall119> AlanBell: you've got 6.5 months, how much more do you want?
<jokerdino> i wonder who is the master enbugger of unity.
<AlanBell> I just hope we will get a full cycle with accessibility actually not totally broken next time
<AlanBell> but this is really great that unity3d is nearly back to the same level as 2d, thanks very much andyrock
<andyrock> AlanBell, I'll try to fix the other bugs too...
<AlanBell> andyrock: will this go into the unity team PPA for wider testing?
<andyrock> AlanBell, I'll push a MP sooner
<andyrock> *soon
<andyrock> then we should fix the dash reader...
<davmor2> mhall119: what was the bzr link for hello-unity please I lost the post with it in
<mhall119> lp:hello-unity :)
<mhall119> davmor2: are you going to break it?
<davmor2> mhall119: oh nice I thought it might of been in your working ppa obviously not :)
<davmor2> mhall119: possibly
<mhall119> it is in my PPA too: https://launchpad.net/~mhall119/+archive/ppa
<nessita> hello eveyrone! I just filled bug #986191, I was wondering if it was known or workaroundeable
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 986191 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash is always empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986191
<mhall119> nessita: all the lenses are empty?
<mhall119> or just the home lens?
<nessita> mhall119: yes. Music and video I expect to be empty, I uninstalled those lens. I also confirmed that the app and files lens is installed and up to date
<nessita> mhall119: apps lens is definitely empty as well
<AlanBell> how did you uninstall the music and video lenses?
<mhall119> greyback: ^^ any ideas?  Looks to be unity-2d
<nessita> mhall119: I can't remember if they ever worked for me. This happens the same in both my laptop and home computer (both unity-2d)
<nessita> AlanBell:  sudo apt-get purge unity-lens-gwibber unity-lens-video unity-lens-music
<mhall119> nessita: did you restart unity or log out/in?
<mhall119> I still see icons for the music and video lenses in your screenshot
<nessita> mhall119: several times, every day. I can try again if you consider is worth it
<jokerdino> weird, it works for me.
<greyback> nessita: if you do a search, do you see options?
<mhall119> nessita: it's just odd, they shouldn't appear in the dash after you uninstalled them...
<nessita> mhall119: perhaps that's because I haven't re-logged in after uninstalling those
<nessita> greyback: nopes
<mhall119> oh, nessita try logging out and back in then, see if they go away
<greyback> nessita: yeah, that's not right
<nessita> mhall119: sure. But that is not related to not having anything in the rest of the lens, right?
<greyback> please try as mhall119 asks, then can investigate further if necessary
<nessita> greyback: of course. Will be back then!
<greyback> nessita: fingers Xed :)
<mhall119> nessita: I don't know, but it's best to eliminate any other possibilities
<mhall119> greyback: does unity-2d respond to changes in /usr/share/unity/lenses/ ?  I thought I heard that it did
<mhall119> I know unity-3d requires a restart
<greyback> mhall119: We need restart too. Really when it comes to lenses, we just use the data that Unity-Core supplies, which is shared between both 2d and 3d
<nessita> hello again!
<mhall119> wb nessita
<nessita> so, confirmed music and video icons are gone, and dash is still empty
<mhall119> what's the verdict?
<nessita> search returns nothings
<nessita> can share a screenshot
<mhall119> nessita: run "ps -ef |grep unity-lens-applications" and see if there's a process running
<nessita> screenshot of search attemp is: http://ubuntuone.com/6Kyf0uK9QIPJ1NBAUU1pQ2
<nessita> the app "deluge" is certainly installed, as you can see the blue drop icon in the launcher
<nessita> mhall119: 160:nessita   1926     1  0 10:52 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon
<nessita> ignore the first 160:, is the line number
<nessita> (I have an alias for grep to always use -n)
<mhall119> nessita: kill it and run it manually from the command line, see if it gives any error messages
<mhall119> mhr3: ^^ any ideas what might be going on here?
<nessita> sure
<nessita> mhall119: terminal shows several of:
<nessita> (process:2339): LibZeitgeist-CRITICAL **: Failed to create proxy for Zeitgeist daemon: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.zeitgeist.Engine: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/bin/zeitgeist-daemon exited with status 1
<nessita> and dash is till empty
<nessita> is still*
<mhr3> nessita, try running zeitgeist-daemon --log-level=debug
<mhr3> nessita, btw i was looking at that bug like 10minutes ago :)
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/938303/
<nessita> mhr3: the requested output ^ :-)
<mhr3> are you upgrading from lucid?
<nessita> mhr3: nopes, this is a clean precise install made by alpha1 and updated every day
<nessita>  is worth noting that I've never had results in the dash since installation
<nessita> but just now I have the time to report it and debug it
<mhr3> nessita, you must have had old home partition?
<nessita> mhr3: well, yes, home partition is not new, but was created on March last year, I installed pre-released natty
<nessita> with a clean home back then (computer was brand new)
<mhr3> hmm, natty had so old zg?
<mhr3> nessita, and can you run the apps lens from terminal?
<nessita> mhr3: no idea about zg version, but as a user I would expect that migration path would do its deed?
<nessita> mhr3: sure, what command?
<mhr3> nessita, it would if you had oneiric at some point :)
<mhr3> pkill -f unity-applications-daemon
<mhr3> /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon
<nessita> mhr3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/938307/
<mhr3> nessita, that's all if you try to search?
<nessita> ah, did not try to search, will do
<nessita> mhr3: nothing new appears in the terminal
<mhr3> give it 30seconds
<mhr3> :)
<mhr3> although... nah nvm
<mhall119> 30 seconds for output?
<nessita> still nothing
<nessita> and nothing :-)
<mhr3> nessita, anyway, `rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite` will fix it
<nessita> so, from an end user POV, is there any way to detect that ZG is not working and do some other (perhaps less efficient) search?
<nessita> all this time has been very frustating for me to open the dash, type "firef" and get nothing, knowing that firefox is right there
<mhr3> nessita, yes, we try in many cases, obviously we missed this one where you didn't follow the official upgrade path
<mhr3> i mean zg tries to recover
<mhr3> itself
<nessita> ok, I see. In ubuntuone, to upgrade user metadata, we detect the current version, and apply upgraders from the user version up to current... so it really does not matter what ubuntu version the user had
<nessita> perhaps something similar can be considered?
<nessita> so we go from 0 to 1, then to 2, etc etc
<nessita> mhr3: so, if I remove the ZG sqlite, I will loose the 23M of info I have there?
<mhr3> nessita, yes, we had that as well, we dropped the super old schema upgrades when porting to vala, cause who'd care about the lucid version where zg wasn't even installed by default right...
<mhr3> nessita, yep
<nessita> mhr3: I can confirm I never had lucid on the home in this computer (nor maverick)
<mhr3> nessita, who knew such old schema was in natty as well :(
<mhr3> i'd push for porting those as well if i did
<nessita> well, I would guess lots of people will move from natty to precise without going thru oneiric... perhaps some workaround can be added for them?
<davmor2> mhall119: oh dear broked it :D  can I not run the ./hello-unity (that has +x permission) from the dir on my system that the bzr branch created?
<mhr3> nessita, i'm looking why the search doesn't work, it should
<mhr3> only the recent apps are grabbed from zg
<nessita> mhr3: can I help debug further?
<mhr3> nessita, if you want to build ula?
<nessita> mhr3: what's ula? :-)
<mhr3> lp:unity-lens-applications
<nessita> mhr3: if you really need me to, I will be happy to do that next Monday from my home computer (I'm traveling now so I only have my laptop handy)
<nessita> mhr3: my home computer is in the same situation (same versions, same symptoms)
<mhr3> nessita, dont worry then, i can easily lower the schema ver here
<nessita> mhr3: ok then, let me know if you need anything else
<nessita> I will around (or you can easily find me in the company channel)
<mhr3> sure
<mhall119> davmor2: I think you need to copy the .desktop file into /usr/share/applications/ first
<mhall119> but otherwise it should be runnable from the bzr checkout
<davmor2> mhall119: fair enough I'll have a play with it over the weekend then :)
<mhall119> davmor2: have fun :)
<davmor2> mhall119: will do lets see how bad I break stuff :D erm I mean test obviously
<mhall119> davmor2: I'm going to invoke the "weekend project" excuse for any quality shortcomings
<davmor2> mhall119: haha
<mhall119> but, since most of the code is exposed in the UI, I did make an extra effort to do it right
<jokerdino> andyrock: added the video lens.. http://i.stack.imgur.com/alAPh.jpg (bug #937334)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 937334 in Ayatana Design "Unity shortcut overlay needs to include shortcut for video lens" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937334
<jokerdino> is it my luck that he left the room soon after? :))
<Will123456> hey guys. is the unity dash blur effect implemented in glsl? if so, where abouts in the source code could i find it?
<Andy80> why if I'm using precise and Rhythmbox is the default application for mp3, searching music with the Unity Dash the music is opened with Banshee?
<Andy80> is it a known bug or I'm doing something wrong?
<Andy80> and the music lens is not working anymore I think.... clicking on a song it does't open anything more...
<Andy80> how do I restart the lenses without restarting the whole session?
<Will123456> Andy80: i wonder if banshee is set to your default music player?
<Will123456> oh, he's gone
<mhall119> The new Unity contributor pages are public: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<zgreg> hmm, there seems to be an issue with the dash blur with the current unity in precise
<zgreg> the background is incorrectly shifted downwards by some amount, seems to be the height of the panel
<zgreg> wait, to be more accurate, it's the *lense* background that is wrong, the *dash* background is correct
<zgreg> it looks pretty broken at the boundary between those, though
<zgreg> ah, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/977922
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 977922 in unity "[regression] Blurred view of the current workspace is shifted down when unity dash is in fullscreen mode" [Medium,Fix committed]
<zgreg> would be great to see an updated package in precise...
<davidcalle_> zgreg, as you can see, the bug is "Fix committed"
<zgreg> yes, I know
<zgreg> that does not mean we'll see the fix in precise soon
<davidcalle_> zgreg, the update will come as a 0-day SRU, an update available on release day.
<zgreg> so it's not possible to merge any bugfixes at this state in the release process?
<davidcalle_> zgreg, critical bugs only.
<zgreg> ok
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-21
<Andy80> if Xorg crashes without giving you any error messages on screen and takes you back to the login screen, how/where can I look to understand why is this happening? I suppose a bug on the nvidia driver (bug already reported) but I'd like to understand better...
<Andy80> crashed again :\
 * jussi waves to Andy80
<Andy80> jussi: hi :D
<jussi> Andy80: long time no speak :)
<Andy80> jussi: yeah, how are you? Are we catching up at UDS?
<jussi> Andy80: no, not this time :(
<jussi> Andy80: busy busy busy with my 3 month old daughter
<jussi> anyways, Im off to get candy from the shop... :P
<Andy80> ;)
<Andy80> I'm here busy with a Xorg that keep crashing and I don't know how to detect why :( damn it!
<mhall119> jussi: a bit young for candy isn't she?
<jussi> mhall119: my wife? no :P
<bronzdragon> Hey, Im having a problem with LightDM acting up on boot.
<bronzdragon> When I boot up, LightDM doesnt start. Running LightDM restart lets me launch gnome.
<bronzdragon> Any guesses as to why LightDM fails on boot, but without changing anything, a restart fixes it? Im assuming its reading from some other config when being run by me than when being run on boot? Would that make sense?
<JanC> bronzdragon: does lightdm start and fail or does it not start at all?
<bronzdragon> Im not quite sure. It says in the output it starts
<JanC> in what output?
<bronzdragon> But its not followed up by any graphics or a message saying it stops. While every other DM starts and stop
<bronzdragon> Boot output
<JanC> eh, if this is Ubuntu, normally there should be no "boot output" AFAIK?
<bronzdragon> Yes, that is correct. I dont get the usual boot messages, but since something fails, I get more messa-- oh wiat, thats the Xorg output I believe, rather than boot messages. Its the first text I see on screen after a boot.
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: are you sure it doesn't start? have you check /var/log/lightdm/ for logs?
<JanC> anyway, if it says it starts, it probably at least tries to start, so it's not a problem with the upstart job
<bronzdragon> Like I said, it says it starts, but I cant see anything. And it doesnt compalin when I restart it, so I assume it is running. But Ill look at lightdm logs now. Should I pastebin them?
<JanC> bronzdragon: did you try switching to other virtual consoles with Alt+Fn?
<bronzdragon> Yes, that works. Thats where I run lightdm restart, to have it restart and then work perfectly
<JanC> but did you try finding LightDM on one of them?
<bronzdragon> http://pastebin.com/gqb8p9Sr
<bronzdragon> Could you rephrase that?
<bronzdragon> Are you asking if its running anywhere but 7?
<JanC> or you didn't get switched to 7
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: this one isn't really helpful, specially given that you've restarted lightdm so it's a log of a working session
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: check x*log for errors
<bronzdragon> When I restart, I get switched to 7 which is where it restarts.
<bronzdragon> Right, yes
<bronzdragon> Which one of them? There is x0/greeter and x1/greeter
<JanC> seems like there is an *.old log too?
<kklimonda> yeah, check their timestamps
<bronzdragon> No .olds
<bronzdragon> Do you wanna see the earlist?
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: the earliest from this session?
<kklimonda> on my machine some of those logs go back to november ;)
<bronzdragon> They all have the same time stamp. But Ill assume the ls -l orders them by seconds too, even though it only tells me minutes.
<JanC> kklimonda: I just removed one huge one from November actually  ;)
<bronzdragon> Oh wait nvm, its ordered by name. Im being silly
<bronzdragon> -rw------- 1 root root  5338 2012-04-20 17:56 lightdm.log
<bronzdragon> -rw------- 1 root root  7585 2012-04-20 17:56 x-0-greeter.log
<bronzdragon> -rw------- 1 root root  1034 2012-04-20 17:56 x-0.log
<bronzdragon> -rw------- 1 root root 10480 2012-04-15 22:22 x-1-greeter.log
<bronzdragon> -rw------- 1 root root  1061 2012-04-15 22:36 x-1.log
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: paste x-0.log
<bronzdragon> `sir!
 * kklimonda is surprised there are no .log.old files 
<JanC> in pastebin! ☺
<bronzdragon> http://pastebin.com/ncmtjTE7
<bronzdragon> Sorry, figured 5 lines would be fine in here.
<kklimonda> heh, there is nothing there
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: can you reboot, wait for lightdm to fail to start and copy the content of /var/log/lightdm/ somewhere safe?
<bronzdragon> Oh yeah, sure. Gimme a minute then.
<bronzdragon> Hello again!
<bronzdragon> Sorry about taking forever
<bronzdragon> I was dumb. Twice
<bronzdragon> Archive or pastebins?
<kklimonda> pastebins should be faster
<bronzdragon> http://pastebin.com/FfquUgCt
<bronzdragon> Lightdm.log
<bronzdragon> Oh this one has a bunch of errors! Nice
<bronzdragon> http://pastebin.com/vwNuPTPE
<bronzdragon> This is 0-greeter. Are the rest of any interest? http://pastebin.com/3kE8s5gn
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: bug 873495
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 873495 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "LightDM fails to start when installed in OEM mode after nvidia-current or nvidia-current-updates are installed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873495
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: are you running 11.10 or 12.04?
<bronzdragon> Whats the command for finding out?
<kklimonda> lsb_release  -a
<bronzdragon> 11.10
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: ok, can you test kernel from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/873495/comments/17 and report back (to the bug report, not here) if it's fixed the issue?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 873495 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "LightDM fails to start when installed in OEM mode after nvidia-current or nvidia-current-updates are installed" [Medium,Triaged]
<kklimonda> well, you can also say here, but bug report is more important :)
<bronzdragon> Thats the only suggested fix?
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: well, one of the comments suggests that it's a kernel issue
<kklimonda> the patches look.. unrelated, at least their names
<bronzdragon> His fix points at the newer kernel version than what Ubuntu has
<kklimonda> bronzdragon: the work around is for lightdm to wait few seconds before starting
<bronzdragon> Is that a problem?
<kklimonda> the problem is a race condition between nvidia module creating /dev/nvidiactl and lightdm starting
<bronzdragon> I see. That makes sense. Since restarting LightDM magically fixes it
<kklimonda> the workaround is to delay starting lightdm in hope that by doing this we give nvidia enough time to create the file
<bronzdragon> How do I make it stall?
<kklimonda> edit /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<kklimonda> add
<kklimonda> pre-start script
<kklimonda>     sleep 2
<bronzdragon> Thank you]
<kklimonda> end script
<kklimonda> but testing the kernel would make it possible to fix the actual bug ;)
<bronzdragon> Does it matter where it goes? If so, where?
<bronzdragon> Before "start on"?
<kklimonda> before script
<kklimonda> after emits
<bronzdragon> Thank you again. Ill try this. Also try with the patched kernel and see if that helps
<kklimonda> dont forget revert changes before testing the kernel
<bronzdragon> Im not gonna do it natively. Gonna try in a VM.
<kklimonda> it's not going to happen in VM
<kklimonda> the problem is nvidia driver
<bronzdragon> Gonna use this exact compu-- oh right yes
<kklimonda> in VM your gpu is virtualized and it won't be using the same nvidia module
<bronzdragon> Gonna try it natively then... =P
<bronzdragon> Ill remove the line before testing
<kklimonda> you can easily switch between kernels at the boot time
<kklimonda> by pressing left shift
<bronzdragon> Yup, thanks
<bronzdragon> well see you around
<JanC> heh, nvidia binary v
<JanC> heh, nvidia binary blob starts too slow?  ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-22
<snadge> wow so after 1 year.. the "fglrx" bug.. turned out to be a bug in compiz after all ;)
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 770283 in Compiz Core "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Medium,In progress]
<heliAAA> hi, there is problem with eclipse, after switching between virtual desktops, sometimes there is no input possible in eclipse. you can select editors but no input is recognized
<dsathe> hello anyone home ?
<dsathe> need some help , i want to compile unity on arch
<dsathe> all content i find via google seems a bit dted
<dsathe> i can compile it but it boots into a blank wallpaper screen
<dsathe> i also have gnome 3.4 shell installed, and will liek to retain both could someone here help me
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-15
<mzanetti> good morning
<jussi> mzanetti: do you have any ideas on who/where  else to  possibly ask? (About the notification issue Im having, you suggested #ubuntu-webapps on friday)
<mzanetti> jussi: sorry. no idea
<jussi> mzanetti: ok, thanks. Ill let you know if I actuall find a solutoin somewhere...
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
<mzanetti> jussi: cheers
<jussi> mzanetti: found the issue
<jussi> mzanetti:
<jussi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1153137
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1153137 in webaccounts-browser-extension (Ubuntu Raring) "Please remove recommends on webaccounts-chromium-extension and unity-chromium-extension" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jussi> basically those were pulled into chromium by accident
<jussi> and simply uninstalling them fixes the issue
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: good morning
<tsdgeos> hiho
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, I just triggered a rebuild, given that it failed only one one of the builders
<mzanetti> still weird... crash in gcc if I read it correctly
<tsdgeos> gcc?
<tsdgeos> perl it says, no?
<mzanetti> yeah well, aynthing that compiles/interprets it. not our code myself
<mzanetti> itself
<mzanetti> actually in debhelper... never seen that before
<mzanetti> lets see if it passes now
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Fine ;) How about you?
<sil2100> didrocks: on Friday I tried to add the package to the stacks, I pushed a branch yesterday
<tsdgeos> sil2100: hi there, asking again, sorry, did the compiz fix for qt popups get merged?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/android-audiosystem_add/+merge/158806
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yes \o/ So it seems at least
<tsdgeos> sil2100: should it be in raring? or does it need releasing?
<sil2100> It's not in raring yet, I don't see the release commit for it
<tsdgeos> oki
<sil2100> But I think soon it should be in
<didrocks> sil2100: great! do you mind keeping the file ascii sorted for projects, please?
<sil2100> Ah! Ok ;)
<sil2100> But is the platform stack the right place?
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good, I would have put it in platform or misc as there is no tests, but fine either way :)
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have time for a hangout for the next course of action then?
<sil2100> didrocks: can we have it in 30 minutes :) ?
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it passed
<tsdgeos> :-)
<mzanetti> jussi: thanks
<jussi> mzanetti: yw
<tsdgeos> mzanetti:  print("**volume changed", volume, actionGroup.serverVolume) ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do'h... I thought I removed them all... will do so now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> oka, charging the phone, somehow it died even if it was turned off :S
<tsdgeos> good that 2A charger that came with the Nexus10 :D
<tsdgeos> charges phones fast
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> yeah... mine is still on
<mzanetti> charged it mid-last week for the last time. was in standby here on my desk
<mzanetti> say 32% remaining
<tsdgeos> weird
<mzanetti> awesome, not weird :D
<mzanetti> ah... no wifi connected. that helps of course
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so i just moved the volume slider in overview to max
<tsdgeos> and it is still at min in the volume indicator :-S
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that seems a bug in the volume indicator then. because if you move it with alsamixer, the slider in overview moves around
<tsdgeos> seems there's something weird when it's at min and you move to max
<tsdgeos> otherwise the rest works "ok"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll test
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: on the device seems that using the overview slider i can't go to 0 or to 100
<tsdgeos> everything else, alsamixer updates to
<tsdgeos> but 0 or 100 alsamixer ignores
<tsdgeos> let's see the indicator
<tsdgeos> yeah, 0 and 100 don't work from overview and work from indicator
<tsdgeos> not sure that'd be "your fault" though
<tsdgeos> since your code doesn't seem to care about that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: should serverVolume still be readonly?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its now internal one....
<mzanetti> still could be...
<tsdgeos> true
<mzanetti> let me fix
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you know where QDBusActionGroup comes from?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... it was there for the hardware volume buttons
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I just made it more guideline-compliant and reused it in the overviewpage
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> wanted to know what qdbus calls it made
<tsdgeos> to prove it wasn't the ui fault that 0 and 100 don't work
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know where QDBusActionGroup comes from?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like qmenumodel
<tsdgeos> may be
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah... yeah. I suspect it to be in there too. but haven't seen it before. even though it seems really useful and probably should be part of QtQuick itself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/qmenumodel
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seems like a gtk/glib adaptor thing, not sure makes sense :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: oh... in that case no... but exactly the same that just wraps QDbus for qml...
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess that would be QServiceFramework tho
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah it's there, tx
<tsdgeos> meh, can't call (sva{sv}) with qdbus
<jibel> didrocks, I noticed that network and location stacks have an empty 'tests' parameter. What do they run in this case ?
<didrocks> jibel: they are doing the dist-upgrade I guess
<didrocks> jibel: but I'm waiting them to have components to have the list of real tests ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's 40 minutes ;)
<jibel> didrocks, so we are provisioning 3 machines just to check installability/upgradeability of the packages, right?
<didrocks> jibel: indeed
<didrocks> which is better than nothing ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ready ;)
<sil2100> Didn't want to hang-out in my pajamas
<jibel> didrocks, hm, okay, seems suboptimal, couldn't it be tested before starting the provisioning, running something like piuparts and then only provision physical machines and run AP if it succeeds?
<didrocks> jibel: this is really temporary, we'll have by the end of the week I hope at least one AP to run
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: have you been able to reproduce the 0/100 problem?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not yet. had to reflash the device. still on it
<didrocks> sil2100: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ab39ee5ed454250b930d481b69dd69b80ca8f50?authuser=0&hl=fr
<tsdgeos> i can't find how to pass a variant to gdbus either
<mzanetti> all those uppercase letters on the OSK even when typing lowercase letters confuse the shit out of me :D
<jibel> didrocks, ack, just doing some capacity planning to estimate our needs in physical hw and optimizing the resources we have already.
<didrocks> jibel: after this hangout, do you want to discuss some strategy for this?
<jibel> didrocks, sure thing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah the BB Z10 does the same, i find it not cool
<tsdgeos> because the BB playbook doesn't :D
<tsdgeos> they changed their mind from product to product
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: stupidly copying apple crap
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess the biggest troubles is because I use maliit now for 2 years, but in a sane configuration
<tsdgeos> D:
<tsdgeos> what i like a "lot" about the BB10 is the inline suggestions in the keyboard
<tsdgeos> have you seen those?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: narf... no. I haven't seen anything bug a youtube video from the BB Z10
<mzanetti> I'd really like to get one into my hands
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: see www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fusk03iTEI&feature=youtu.be&t=27s
<tsdgeos> the little words over the keys can be just typed by pressing they key and swiping up
<mzanetti> yeah... this seems cool indeed
<tsdgeos> so eventually you can have lots of "next word" suggestions
<mzanetti> if it adjusts to personal usage it can become quite efficient I guess
<tsdgeos> it does
<tsdgeos> or seems to
<mzanetti> let me try to write a mail to some developer friends at rim :D see if they have a developer device around they don't need any more
<tsdgeos> at least here it started suggesting words quickly after the first messages
<luv> mardy: hey mardy ... umm i have noticed few other problems with ubuntu online accounts :'(
<luv> mardy: first of all doing async callback-based programming in gobject is a proper torture and big thumbs up for you guys to cope with that :-)
<luv> mardy: though what makes me really upset is that I can see the passwords in gnome-keyring without being prompted for my password - well, not really a fault of UOA, but it affects UOA drastically.
<luv> in comparison, firefox password manager will ask you for your master password (again!) before allowing you to see the passwords decrypted
<mardy> luv: that's a "feature" of GNOME keyring: there is a master password, but the keyring is automatically unlocked when you login
<luv> well I am happy to help ... but given me trying to hack on UOA last few week didnt get very far, Im a bit down now.
<luv> luv: yes, that's what im saying
<luv> also, signon_identity_signout  doesnt not do what we want ... so only possibility is to create a new identity, change account to that identity and delete the old one (which is fine ... if it didnt have to be coded in gobject async madness :-) ... it's about five lines of python ;-) )
<luv> next problem ... even when using the existing "remove account" functionality it sometimes does not delete the associated identity - it happened to me with a made-up jabber account
<luv> mardy: well GNOME keyring has to be cleared patch to required your password even when you are logged-in because this a huge f*cking security problem for UOA if it doesn't (sorry for being that upfront about it)
<luv> s/cleared/clearly/ .. s/patch/patched/ .... :-)
<luv> (an obvious use-case - I am visting a friend, (s)he lets me use the computer, leaves to make a tea and I have their google/yahoo/ms account)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: could you repro¿
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> any clue what may be wrong?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not yet... but there seems something fishy in my code indeed
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/webbrowser-app/change_arch_to_list/+merge/158871 <- didrocks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you sure? mean you are just passing 0 and 1 to actionGroup.actionObject.updateState, no?
<didrocks> sil2100: looks good :)
<didrocks> sil2100: approved ;)
<luv> mardy: sorry for pointing out problems in solution you are working on .. but seriously ... it's like being able to easily see your linux password decrypted after you log in (if not worse)
<mardy> luv: you can change your master password in the gnome keyring, and then it won't open automatically at login
<mardy> luv: signon_identity_signout might be buggy, but it should do exactly what you want to do: clear the password and all stored tokens
<luv> mardy: well I can, and I can stop using UOA (as I do at the moment - it's the only issue which keeps me on 12.04, that's why I care) but what about those tens of millions of users who do not know about it! ... signon_identity_signout  is not supposed to clear the passwords at least not according to the docs and comments in the code
<luv> i wish it was!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... I debugged a bit more... seems to be the QDBus thingie indeed. however, I found another issue in my code. so let me fix that before approving
<tsdgeos> oka
<luv> and again even if i change the master password - it does not help!
<tsdgeos> and add a unit test for that you found :D
<luv> i want to be able to use the keyring but not to see the passwords decrypted
<luv> just as other passwords managers do
<mardy> luv: http://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/source/browse/src/signond/signonidentity.cpp?repo=signond#370
<luv> umm, i guess, let's get it covered on slashdot and it will make the gnome guys fix it ;-)
<luv> mardy: http://docs.accounts-sso.googlecode.com/git/libsignon-glib/html/SignonIdentity.html#signon-identity-signout
<mardy> luv: oops, yes, the documentation is incomplete and misleading
<tsdgeos> dednick: i thought we were removing FIXME's not adding them :D
<mardy> luv: I'll fix that
<luv> mardy: ok, I will make sure the gnome guys fix the bug in gnome-keyring :-) I guess a blog post linked from slashdot will do the job :-)
<mardy> luv: I'm not sure it's a bug, but you can try
<mardy> luv: the alternative is that you'll always be asked for the master password the first time an applications tries to ue the keyring
<luv> they will probably need to add a concept of a "privileged application" or something
<luv> your solution - to ask first time for every application trying to use it - is very good as well
<luv> umm, the dont' think it's a bug either ... that's why we need slashdot to tell them ;-)
<mardy> luv: I don't know, I think it would be very annoying for the users
<luv> well, yeah, the fact that anyone can steal your password is not annoying though ;-)
<luv> people are not shouting at gnome devs only because they do not know it's that easy to "get in"
<luv> maybe ask every time an application wants to use the keyring + "privileged applcations" (application which are granted access just when you log in) ... would make everyone happy
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pushed... the 0/1 seems not to be my code
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: shall we open a bug?
<tsdgeos> against the shell itself
<tsdgeos> saying "this doesn't work", seems to be either q QGroupdbusaction or of the service handling the dbus call, investigate
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... would make sense
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you do it? or want me to?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and we need a bug for the volume indicator tab not updating when the volume changes somewhere else
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: feel free :)
<luv> mardy: but indeed, this is something that should be discussed with gnome-keyring team (unfortunately, gnome devs are bit peculiar when it comes to discussing stuff with outsiders ;-) ), so back to UOA talk ... If signon_identity_signout should remove the credentials from db - what is the difference between signon_identity_signout and signon_identity_remove then?
<mardy> luv: _signout() only removes the password and the tokens, not all the metadata -- that is, the Identity record still remains valid
<mardy> luv: _remove() removed the record completely, which means a new record has to be stored
<mardy> for the accounts to work
<luv> good
<mardy> luv: please try to see if that removes all the records from the keyring -- if not, please file a bug
<luv> mardy: cool, thanks a lot!
<mardy> luv: back to the keyring issue: you should never lend the PC to someone else while you are logged in; Ubuntu has the "guest user" session exactly for that reason
<luv> mardy: yeah, that's what the gnome guys will say
<luv> it's just a cheap excuse - not how the real world works
<mardy> luv: true, but it's just because users are not careful about security
<seb128> if you give access to somebody to your session you either trust the person or don't care about giving access to the datas available there
<mardy> luv: it's not just passwords, think of all your pictures, e-mails, documents; there might be plenty of stuff you don't want to share, other than passwords
<luv> well I know they WON'T be able to see my password saved in firefox password manager (even though they will be able to use them from that session) ...
<seb128> how not? it's an option in firefox preferences
<luv> because firefox ask for the master password again(!) when you ask it to show you the password decrypted
<mardy> luv: setting the master password is not mandatory -- I for instance don't have one
<seb128> "display password"
<luv> yes, if you use a master password, it differentiates the two different kinds of access to the keyring
<luv> seb128: click it and it asks for your master password (if you use one)
<seb128> luv, dunno what "master password" is and I guess I don't use one because it doesn't ask for anything
<seb128> luv, so it's similar to the "set a keyring password different from your login password", it applies to few people who know/care enough to do opt in
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1169127
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1169127 in Unity phablet "Setting volume to 0 or 1 (min/max) does not work when done thorugh the Overview Indicators Panel" [Undecided,New]
<luv> seb128: 1) almost everyone cares about it - people just don't know how easy it is to get in - so they blindly trust developers (and it's our job not to screw up). And nah, even if you set different password then your login it won't crack it! The moment you enter that different password to be used (for example by signond) it is unlocked and you do not need to enter it again to see the passwords. When using firefox you would need to ente
<seb128> luv, IRC cut after "When using firefox you would need to ente"
<luv> "When using firefox you would need to enter it again"
<luv> i can make you a video of the difference when i get back home :-)
<seb128> luv, but my point is that almost no user will know about the firefox master password or optin for one, so in practice if you hand your session to somebody you hand your firefox passwords
<luv> umm
<seb128> luv, no need of a video
<luv> i think firefox asks actually
<seb128> it ask "are you sure you want to display the passwords"
<seb128> yes/no
<seb128> but that's it
<luv> no i mean
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: confirmed
<luv> first time you ask firefox to save a password, it tells you the implications of using a password manager (AFAIK)
<luv> well it doesn't ask for the master password because you don't use one (I do use one for gnome keyring altough it's same as my login password - it really makes no difference). Just think of being able to see your linux password decrypted easily after you log in.
<luv> and then saying - oh well, that's how it is, you need to lock your screen everytime - same thing
<luv> and think of all the security vulnerabilities which can get access to your account etc.
<seb128> if somebody has access to your unlocked session, you loose
<seb128> they can access your private documents
<seb128> your emails
<seb128> the websites you are logged on
<luv> no tehy cant :-)
<seb128> your im logs
<seb128> etc
<luv> they can't access my emails, neither im log - they would have to get access to my google account as well ;-) ... they can access only local files which which the local user have access to
<luv> maybe mess with a key logger or something
<luv> but that's completely different league
<seb128> you tweak your setup, which is fine
<seb128> but you said earlier than you want to solve the issue for all users
<seb128> on a normal config your IM logs are in empathy->log
<luv> ok good
<seb128> and they are not password protected
<luv> forget it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you said something about " and we need a bug for the volume indicator tab not updating when the volume changes somewhere else"
<tsdgeos> that works here
<luv> leave it completely open, fine :-)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do you do to repro it?
<luv> hell, that's the original motivation to implemented the logout functionality ffs
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: change it in alsamixer
<tsdgeos> that doesn't seem like a supported usecase :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: dafuq... that doesn't work in Overview any more either
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it does work on desktop
<tsdgeos> sure
<luv> that I can see I'm logged in into my google account so I _know_ that the computer has access to it, so when I let anyone else use the computer I f*king log out (as I do with email) and as anyone with half-brain understands
<seb128> luv, well, the base line is "don't give access to an unlocked device/session to somebody you don't trust" in any case, you can improve things sure but that's not a proper security
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'll let you file that one :-)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok
<luv> seb128: let's add a showpass command which will show your linux password decrypted after you log in (maybe a bit of pam hacking?)
<luv> passwords are really a different beast than emails and im logs
<luv> and should be protected (they plain text version) even if you have access to an unlocked device
<luv> (that's why I never use google account with android afterall - even though android doesnt go that far to show you your google password in plain text either!)
<seb128> they are indeed
<seb128> it still doesn't mean it's a good idea to hand an unlocked session to somebody you don't trust ;-)
<luv> and Im telling you - most people would do same if they knew how weak the security really is :'(
<luv> oh, of course, no disagreement there! it's absolutely not a good idea :-)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: quick one, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/2many_regexps/+merge/158881
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: lol... you should remove the others too
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: which others?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just joking... (not a big fan of boost)
<seb128> luv, btw there is work ongoing around the keyring: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-keyring
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah
<luv> seb128: cool, I hope that's get sorted soon
<luv> makes me really upset at the moment :-(
<seb128> luv, the security team is working hard on apps isolation atm, hopefully we see good progresses in the next monthes
<kgunn> mornin'
<mzanetti> hey kgunn
<mzanetti> good morning
<luv> seb128: umm, great! you think the patches can make it upstream or is that ubuntu only? (not that it matters that much to me ;-) )
<luv> it's unfortunate it didn't make it to raring. But totally ok, given how my deadlines end up ;-).
<seb128> luv, I'm not sure how much of that will be taken upstream, I guess the code to restrict access should be upstreamable, not sure about the profiles since those are centered on apparmor and not all distributions use it
<luv> well, let's see how it turns out ... umm according to the document the funcionality used to be there and was removed :-S
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just checked out the *FilterGrids... seems like reusing tst_FilterGrid is not an option. you think its still worth to add tests given that they just use FilterGrid + Tile and both of them are tested already
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... they define a clicked signal... that can be tested... I'll create something
<didrocks> fginther: ok to me to kill every old autopilot jobs which are != from generic?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtubuntu-sensors/arch_change_to_list/+merge/158892
<sil2100> didrocks: should I also remove the any bit from platform-api package?
<sil2100> Since it currently builds for powerpc as well
<didrocks> sil2100: qtubuntu-sensors is the only one which doesn't build, right? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+packages
<sil2100> Yes, that's why I'm asking abotu tplatform-api
<sil2100> Since maybe we want to get rid of powerpc at all :>
<sil2100> (saving disk space and everything)
<didrocks> sil2100: no, keep any for those
<didrocks> sil2100: no need to constrain when it's not needed (especially the day we are going to add one more arch)
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, Would you have time to check this one? It's been around for a while now: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_remove_fakes_from_qml/+merge/158370
<dandrader> I wonder why jenkins didn't build it again
<dandrader> also the "close apps from the dash" relies on that MR
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, I will
<Saviq> mzanetti, why not an option?
<Saviq> mzanetti, could we not build the FilterGrid test so that it would take them all in order and test?
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks!
<Saviq> kgunn, where from did you get that the UShape mounts and bottom bars are DONE?
<Saviq> kgunn, loicm assigned it to himself, but it doesn't seem INPROGRESS yet, even
<kgunn> Saviq: sorry, he emailed me...
<Saviq> kgunn, that's fine
<Saviq> kgunn, just asking
<kgunn> Saviq: but fair question...."what is done"....i better check its all landed
<smspillaz> didrocks: heya, do you know if jenkins jobs automatically time out if they take too long ?
<smspillaz> fginther: ^ might know the answer to that one too
<smspillaz> (sorry for the ping!)
<didrocks> smspillaz: fginther will know better than I
<smspillaz> coolio, we shall see then
<smspillaz> if not, its pretty easy to pass a flag to ctest to force tests that take longer than 60 seconds to fail, we're just hitting a condition in the xorg gtests in compiz that times out after 3000ms, and sometimes running under valgrind hits that
<smspillaz> so I was just going to get rid of that 3000ms timeout since its not really useful for getting rid of long-running tests
<sil2100> didrocks: where would you put the qtubuntu-camera* bits in the stack? It was in the qt stack in phablet, I added it to platform for now - but you think it's the right place?
<sil2100> Maybe media?
<sil2100> But it's a backend
<vesar> I'm trying to build unity (./build -s)  but it keeps failing in: [ 79%] Building C object tests/CMakeFiles/test-voice.dir/test-voice.c.o
<vesar> Linking C executable test-voice.
<vesar> Anybody any idea how to fix? The log is the same as here: http://pastebin.com/bND2DCbj
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess it's in the media one
<didrocks> sil2100: look for the google doc from stacks
<vesar> Saviq, any idea^
<Saviq> vesar, that looks like the hud is failing
<Saviq> vesar, try ./build_unity --clean
<Saviq> vesar, that will build the whole set in ../unity_build/ from scratch
<Saviq> vesar, you updated to raring, btw?
<vesar> Saviq, no I still have 12.10 64-bit
<Saviq> vesar, you should upgrade to raring, we will soon stop caring about quantal
<vesar> Saviq, ok. good to know. but can that cause the issue?
<Saviq> vesar, it could, in theory (/me tries to build in quantal)
<fginther> smspillaz, nearly all of our jenkins ci and autolanding jobs are set to timeout. A few old jobs do not, but they will eventually be fixed.
<smspillaz> fginther: great, thanks!
<vesar> Saviq, got a confirmation from Albert that doesn't work in quantal anymore.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what would we need to do for it to work?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: probably comment out the tests
<tsdgeos> is what i think that fails linking
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe even we can trigger that on the cmake "call" level
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
 * Saviq will try
<tsdgeos> Saviq: otherwise it's hard since we are targetting a given revision on the repo so even if we fix it later won't be able to use that revision since it introduces the hud-client2 lib
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we can always have an lp:hud/phablet branch ;)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> actually it's the branch we are using :D
<tsdgeos> it's called phablet already
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> right ;)
<mterry> sil2100, the last unity raring build had too many failures from autopilot tests on nvidia.  I'm rerunning the job just to see if it was a fluke, but do any of the failures here make sense to you: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/64/label=autopilot-nvidia/testReport/ ?
<Saviq> dednick_, standup?
<mterry> sil2100, you don't hang out in #ubuntu-touch?
<Saviq> vesar, I'll have a fix for you in 5
<vesar> Saviq, ok. cool. Though I think I should upgrade to raring
<Saviq> vesar, yeah
<sil2100> mterry: ok, so, as I mentioned in the qtvideo-node, it looks all fine - I had problems building with earlier package versions, but I think it shouldn't be a problem?
<sil2100> (i.e. missing minimum versions of libplatform-api-headers etc.)
<mterry> sil2100, yeah.  I wasn't too worried about it because I didn't want to include versions that had the daily.build.next string; once we actually have these packages in the ubuntu-unity/next ppa it might make more sense to add versions
<mterry> sil2100, but that merge failed because of the missing deps in the cu2d-config stack, eh?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, vesar https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.disable-hud-tests_add-regex-dep/+merge/158928
<sil2100> mterry: yes, in the same way it happened on my system
<sil2100> i.e. libplatform-api-headers not new enough
<sil2100> Should we merge it in anyway?
<mterry> sil2100, no...?  let me look at the console log again
<sil2100> shadervideomaterial.cpp:17:30: fatal error: ubuntu/ui/config.h: No such file or directory
<mterry> sil2100, oh right!
<sil2100> ubuntu/ui/config.h is from libplatform-api-headers - at least the https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtvideo-node-raring-armhf-ci/5/console job!
<mterry> sil2100, this is because https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/cupstream2distro-config/videonode/+merge/158408 hasn't landed
<mterry> sil2100, the -ci job is still using old phablet branch
<sil2100> Ah ;)
<sil2100> brrrr
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, going to take a while to get the quantal machine up
<sil2100> Things are getting out of hand slowly! Ok, so first let's get this merged in
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should've kept a clean snapshot ;)
<tsdgeos> i do
<tsdgeos> just cloning takes a while
<tsdgeos> no ssd here
<tsdgeos> a while ~10 min
<mterry> sil2100, can we kick jenkins-bot to check for the commit message again?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why cloning? just snapshot, work, drop the changes?
<tsdgeos> can virtualbox do that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<sil2100> mterry: I think if we trigger a rebuild it should re-check it (I think)
<sil2100> Doing that
<mterry> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can even have multiple trees of snapshots now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: interesting, i'll investigate later
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<mterry> sil2100, still though, we need to add the autopilot deps to the stack configs.  The stacks are failing to pass checks because of that.  Do you know what I mean by that?  (the stack configs list all the deps of the autopilot packages explicitly)
<tsdgeos> i think for this time it's going to be faster just to clone :D
<mterry> sil2100, I was going to have a look at that if you hadn't started
<sil2100> mterry: yes, I had a hangout about that with Didier today
<sil2100> mterry: I'm taking that one on me, just wanted to finish those small tasks first
<mterry> sil2100, OK cool, thanks
<vesar> Saviq, thanks!
<mterry> fginther, in the qtvideo-node branch, the dropping of quantal was intentional
<mterry> fginther, the head stacks are raring-only
<sil2100> fginther: pushed the modified version of https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/android-audiosystem_add/+merge/158806
<sil2100> mterry: you're handling the addition of qtvideo-node to the head stack, yes?
 * fginther is thinking
<sil2100> To anyone concerned - once we have all camera* branches ready, here's the stack addition: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/qtubuntu_camera_additions/+merge/158931
<sil2100> (so that there's no work duplication)
<sil2100> Probably some fixing will be needed later
<mterry> sil2100, trying
<Cimi> dednick_, so basically from Lens I need searchQuery and name
<sil2100> mterry: ACK
<Cimi> dednick_, so I'll need to add some methods right?
<Cimi> dednick_, one get method for name, a write and get method for searchquery, and a q signal each
<dednick_> Cimi: yah. might want to separate the lens into a different source file as well. i just put it in with the lenses to save time.
<dednick_> Cimi: think you need to add Q_PROPERTY for each
<Cimi> dednick_, yeah exactly
<Cimi> dednick_, was implying the property
<dednick_> Cimi: ok :)
<Cimi> dednick_, shall I push there once I move into a new file?
<dednick_> Cimi: please
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> hey Cimi. wanna do a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-filtergrids/+merge/158941
<smspillaz> Trevinho: heya, do you happen to know if there's any udev events for VT switches ?
<Trevinho> smspillaz: no, I've looked a little into it at the time, then we got a different solution..
<Trevinho> smspillaz: platform guys could be more aware than me, though :)
<smspillaz> Trevinho: I haven't found anything thus far
<smspillaz> Trevinho: if we don't really care about VT switching, we can just try to handle the resume case
<smspillaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~jassmith/unity/unity.redraw-on-resume/+merge/95945 does it for the launcher, should we just expand that to the rest of the shell ?
<Trevinho> smspillaz: that was handled using upower signals
<Trevinho> smspillaz: however it was not fixing things that well
<smspillaz> Trevinho: the problem is that its the best we've got -.-
<Trevinho> smspillaz: ok, if that's fixing for everything I think we can accept it
<smspillaz> I'll look into hooking those bits up
<smspillaz> Trevinho: Actually, now that I think of it, it might be better to connect to the screensaver daemon and listen for unlocks
<smspillaz> as well as resume from suspend
<smspillaz> the reason being that I suspect the reason it didn't work so well was a race condition between us getting the signal and the driver trashing the framebuffers
<smspillaz> listening for unlocks on the screensaver service at least guaruntees us that we're going to do a redraw when the user has typed in their pw
<Trevinho> smspillaz: the problem with that was that it didn't work when user was disabling the lock-screen
<Trevinho> smspillaz: and OEMs want to support that as well
<smspillaz> Trevinho: right, so I was thinking of putting the redraw code on a timeout (5 seconds will do) and then for all other cases the lock screen signal should handle it
<smspillaz> Trevinho: its just a race condition really, there's not a whole lot we can do about it
<smspillaz> better yet, we can probably do it after the first swap after resume
<smspillaz> so resume -> first swap -> QueueDraw everything
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's the policy regarding new merges that introduce FIXMEs like https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-tests-menucontent/+merge/158562 ? Should we update the FIXME list? or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good point
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'd say that's right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fortunately they won't get lost, but makes sense to add them to the list, yes
<tsdgeos> oki
<smspillaz> Trevinho: is there a way that I can tell nux "just QueueDraw everything" or do I need to expose a new method in WindowCompositor to do that ?
<Trevinho> smspillaz: maybe at this point it's just better to include that into WindowCompositor, and using it in compizDamageNux as well
<Trevinho> smspillaz: as there's not...
<smspillaz> Trevinho: well, I'm poking around a bit to see what there is
<smspillaz> there's "Draw" with "force_draw" dunno if that refers to the content or the presentation stage
 * smspillaz would like to avoid breaking its encapsulation if possible
<dandrader> Saviq, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_remove_fakes_from_qml/+merge/158370. I bet something got merged in the meantime disabling use of "signals" keyword by Qt.
<Saviq> dandrader, if it wasn't before, it should've been ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, but yeah, we're doing -DQT_NO_KEYWORDS for compatibility reasons
<Saviq> dandrader, s/emit/Q_EMIT/, too
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<smspillaz> Trevinho: okay, just rebuilding nux now to give that a try
<Saviq> tvoss, do we have html of the development guidelines published somewhere?
<tvoss> Saviq, nope, moved it to the top of my list
<sil2100> fginther: is it ok now? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/android-audiosystem_add/+merge/158806
<fginther> sil2100, sorry, got sucked into something else. I'll take a look now
<mhall119> tvoss: ping
<mhall119> tvoss: when is Unity Next development going to become our main focus, will that happen before the client sprint, or afteR?
<tvoss> mhall119, I think we are already focusing it :) but best to ask kgunn and Saviq for concrete timelines
<didrocks> mhall119: tvoss: it will be in the distro during June
<kgunn> mhall119: its actually our main development focus now
<mhall119> kgunn: good to hear!  So my next question is, what can I to do get more people in the community actively involved in it's development?
<kgunn> mhall119: actually, for low hanging fruit fixme/todos
<kgunn> mhall119: in this bp https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-iteration-0
<kgunn> mhall119: there is a link to a google doc (completely public)
<kgunn> mhall119: which has a list of the todos/fixmes in the code that need to be addressed
<kgunn> mhall119: and some estimate of difficulty etc
<seb128> mterry, didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/68/artifact/results/artifacts/unity.tests.launcher.test_keynav.LauncherKeyNavTests.test_alt_f1_closes_hud%20%28Single%20Monitor%29.ogv
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<seb128> from the last buggy run
<seb128> screen is locked!
<didrocks> seb128: let me restate… "it's all your fault"
<didrocks> :p
<seb128> he
<seb128> we have an inhibit api
<seb128> it's made to be used :p
<mhall119> kgunn: do we have any documentation on the code layout, different components and what they do, what functionality is implemented where, etc?  Something to give new developers a understanding of the codebase as a whole?
<didrocks> seb128: tssss, that's overrated ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: thomi: is there a way that autopilot in his setup have something to launch the inhibit api for avoiding screenlocking when using autopilot?
<kgunn> mhall119: not really, its been in flux lately....but starting to settle....and since most of its qml....its not hard to figure out whats what
<Saviq> tvoss, thanks, I have a QML set in the works, but it's still some work away
<sil2100> didrocks, seb128: not sure, since I never used the inhibit API, would have to check how it's done
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, we try to name the components after what they are
<didrocks> sil2100: quite easy, I have a small snippet
<Saviq> mhall119, and we are here all the time if people have questions
<Saviq> or try to be
<didrocks> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710940/
<didrocks> sil2100: see test_inhibit()
<tvoss> Saviq, let's sync tomorrow on that topic
<Saviq> tvoss, k
<didrocks> sil2100: but I think this need to be at the autopilot level, like a facility
<didrocks> and called at the start of autopilot
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! Let me test something in Ap
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> seb128: good catch!
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<agrester> Got a quick question, I used to be able to maximize a window and it would hide the controls and title-bar in the panel which was awesome but now using 13.04 for some reason the window no longer maximizes normally, is there a setting for this?
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: other (easier) option, could be to "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen true"
<seb128> that's what we do in e.g the guest session
<didrocks> sounds good to me :)
<sil2100> Ok, we'll do that if this will be too troublesome anyway
<mhall119> Saviq: kgunn: thanks
<sil2100> Man, AP killed my system so many times...
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_disable_screen_lock/+merge/158989
<sil2100> mterry: regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtvideo-node/arches/+merge/158405
<sil2100> Soo...
<sil2100> mterry: we get a failure on quantal since there is no new libplatform-api-headers etc. available on quantal
<sil2100> mterry: and as you already know, we can't disable it in CI
<sil2100> So what I'm proposing:
<sil2100> We could merge it in as it is, but then every merge would fail CI on trunk there, so I would propose to push a new libplatform-api-headers package for quantal to the daily-next PPA
<sil2100> Same for libhybris (since I think this one also was problematic)
<sil2100> mterry: this way CI would pull the new packages and not fail on quantal anymore - what do you think?
<mterry> sil2100, we need to just run the daily job again after changing the config to support quantal
<mterry> sil2100, that way the new platform-api will be in the ppa for quantal
<sil2100> mterry: awesome
<sil2100> mterry: will you take care of it?
<mterry> sil2100, I think fginther said he was going to do that
<mterry> I mean, change the config to support quantal
<sil2100> mterry, fginther: thanks guys
<fginther> mterry, I'd like a clarification.  'new platform-api will be in the ppa for quantal' what ppa are you referring to?
<mterry> fginther, I'm talking about daily-next
<mterry> Once we enable quantal for it
<fginther> mterry, are you aware that daily-next is not used for building CI?
<mterry> fginther, I guess not...   :)  Doh.  What PPA do we use for CI?
<fginther> mterry, it can vary per project, but for qtvideo-node, it's usingqt5-proper and phablet-team-ppa
<fginther> mterry, we can change that, but I didn't want you to spend a lot of effort in supporting something that we may not be using w/o more changes
<mterry> fginther, where is that specified?
<fginther> mterry, by the "hooks" line
<mterry> fginther, but we just landed my merge today that changed that
<mterry> fginther, moved it into head/media.cfg
<fginther> mterry, and I'm adding those back in my update
<mterry> fginther, ah... but why drop daily-next from the list of PPAs when doing CI?
<fginther> mterry, we don't drop it. Our CI tools just don't know to look at those 'ppa' and 'dest' values yet.
<mterry> fginther, oh.  Huh.  So can we have a global hook that adds the daily-build-next PPA?  It seems like that should be used for CI
<mterry> For raring, I'd like the daily-build-next PPA to be self-sufficient (i.e. build without other PPAs)
<mterry> I understand that for quantal, we'll need to have more stuff in there
<fginther> mterry, yes, we need to figure out a way to do that and add it
<mterry> But even then, we could just put it into the daily-build-next PPA like we've done in raring
<fginther> there may even be a bug, let me look
<mterry> I'd like to not add the phablet PPA if possible
<fginther> mterry, I understand, let me try and address the ppa issue first. We haven't yet deployed these changes in the media.cfg, so the old ci jobs will continue to work for the time being (I know that doesn't help your qtvideo MP)
<fginther> mterry, do we need to add both "ppa: ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next" and "dest: ubuntu-unity/next" when building CI jobs?
<mterry> fginther, CI jobs don't have a dest, right?
<fginther> mterry, I simply don't know the purpose of those two PPAs
<fginther> mterry, we just need a source to pull in deps
<mterry> fginther, daily-build-next is pre-validation.  Dest is final, validated result.  For example, for the raring stack, the dest is raring I believe
<mterry> fginther, for pulling in deps, daily-build-next is your ppa
<fginther> mterry, thx
<kgunn> Saviq: wondering, we may have missed 2 items on indicators
<kgunn> Saviq: "account settings" & cell radio
<Saviq> kgunn, at least cell radio is supposed to be handled by the network indicator
<kgunn> Saviq: that makes sense
<Saviq> kgunn, and by account settings you mean?
<kgunn> Saviq: account settings i suppose is the little fluffy cloud on my desktop panel
<Saviq> that's sync
<Saviq> I think we have that covered
<kgunn> Saviq: you are right we do....looking at Seb's list
<kgunn> Saviq: he called it account settings...i dont see a sync
<Saviq> kgunn, line 41 in the draft monthly plan
<kgunn> Saviq: right...if you look at the "services" tab....there is basically a duplicated structure that Jason & Seb are working on
<Saviq> kgunn, indeed
<Saviq> kgunn, so they're mostly stepping on thostr's toes rather than ours
<Saviq> kgunn, and also I'm not sure indicators === settings
<Saviq> or rather I expect settings(indicators)
<kgunn> Saviq: sure...they are different, yet linked
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, I expect indicators to be a view into a subset of settings
<Saviq> kgunn, that's not to say we should ignore them, not at all
<Saviq> kgunn, at the very least we should look at the commonalities between them (will the indicators really be a subset of settings when it comes to used widgets, for example? how do we share them?)
<kgunn> Saviq: i'm putting a note in on their page for when we think panel ui & backend are done
<kgunn> on the month2month
<Saviq> kgunn, but I haven't seen indicators designs even as rudimentary as those on the mentioned wiki
<smspillaz> slangasek: hey, still around? Thanks for the review, I'll deal with the easy bits though if you're around I can deal with some of the more complicated bits over IRC
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-16
<slangasek> smspillaz: in and out :)
<smspillaz> slangasek: coolio. I replied to your merge review and uploaded a revised version
<smspillaz> s/your/my/
<smspillaz> (that you were reviewing)
<slangasek> smspillaz: cool; I probably won't have a chance to take a look tonight, but will take another gander tomorrow
<smspillaz> no problem.
<smspillaz> there's one more EXPECT_EQ missing, I'll keep looking for it
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! More or less good, how about you?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_disable_screen_lock/+merge/158989 <- can anyone re-review?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm ok, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: did you talk with thomi? mayb e francis should have a look? not sure who else
<didrocks> sil2100: the gsettings part is fine
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure about the autopilot part
<didrocks> sil2100: commented with what I told above ^
<didrocks> sil2100: on another topic, what's up? can we add more stacks to daily release? did you get any progress on the packages we install from autopilot? and what about the HUD?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, been trying to check why the HUD tests are failing again, Mathieau asked me to look into those and sadly it's not a timeout issue this time
<didrocks> sil2100: and on the #1 issue, which was about the stacks and so on?
<didrocks> sil2100: ? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, sorry, had a few discussions just now
<sil2100> didrocks: so, in overall:
<sil2100> didrocks: I was browsing the rdepends of packages to install for the stacks testing, and it seems there's not much we can cut up, the xcb libraries are necessary for qt gui to work, and the other non-qt dependencies are generally for hud - while on mysql I still didn't get a definite answer from upstream, but I'm still poking
<sil2100> didrocks: I prepared some stack additions for teh moment when robru's branches get in, but there's still one pacakging review branch that doesn't build properly (you saw the build-depends issue)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, can you list that somewhere and maybe add the depends we really need for sure (apart from mysql)
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe Mirv can look at the mysql part? ^
<didrocks> so that you can advance on the rest
<sil2100> didrocks: I have it on my branch, waiting for Mirv to comment
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> I still need clarification, since libqt5sql5 pulls libqt5sql5-mysql strangely in, since I saw that control has in Recommends such a thing: libqt5sql5-mysql | libqt5sql5-odbc | libqt5sql5-psql | libqt5sql5-sqlite | libqt5sql5-ibase [amd64 armel i386 ia64 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 mips mipsel powerpc s390 sh4 sparc]
<sil2100> Shouldn't libqt5sql5-sqlite be sufficient for him?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but it's picking the first of the list if nothing is installed before
<didrocks> sil2100: so if the requirement of libqt5sql5 is before something pulling libqt5sql5-sqlite, it will take the mysql one
<didrocks> sil2100: actually, I think on that list, libqt5sql5-sqlite should be first
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, that's what just popped in my head now as well
<didrocks> then, if someone wants another sql, he needs to explicitely specify it
<didrocks> it's like, "the lighter first"
<didrocks> Mirv: there are some qt5 package in the ppa, mind making this change? ^
<sil2100> Anyway, if we add it to the list od packages in the stack, i.e. libqt5sql5-sqlite, it shouldn't pull in mysql then anyway, right? Since sqlite will be installed first?
<didrocks> or sil2100 ^
<sil2100> Since I've been wondering if that works like this
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, if it's first, right, but I would anyway fix the dep order as well
<didrocks> the recommends* order rather
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ (poked here and everywhere)
<Mirv> I think it's alright as discussed #elsewhere :)
<Mirv> sqlite is probably the best first option
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: not sure you have upload rights to the ppa, but a debdiff will be good :)
 * sil2100 checks that ;p
<Mirv> sil2100: I can indeed fetch your debdiff, apply and upload
<didrocks> Mirv: you need to do the same in the ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next ppa as well I guess as I told
<didrocks> Mirv: I think mterry uploaded there a difference version of qt5
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you try and run the autopilot tests locally recently? after having fixed the path, it seems hang
<Saviq> +to
<Saviq> mterry had the same
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, so it seems, I hadn't heard anything about that
<Mirv> also, I've now 5.0.2 packaging but I'll have a separate 5.0.1 one
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I'm not part of the team ;)
<Mirv> hmm, mterry doesn't seem to have his packaging changes in any bzr
<sil2100> Yes, that's why I fetched the sources from the PPA...
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind checking up with him and resync all this if needed?
<Mirv> didrocks: well I can take the debian.tar.gz, diff against clean packaging, check the changes and get them to both 5.0.2 and 5.0.1
<Mirv> and surely also chat a bit when he wakes up
<sil2100> Mirv: should I send you the debdiff?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes if you had something on top of 5.0.1+dfsg-0ubuntu5~xembed3, but no otherwise
<sil2100> I could push the modified qt package to the next PPA, but it seems I have no permissions
<Mirv> I can change the sql order anyhow
<sil2100> Mirv: right, it's a trivial change anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: by running "make autopilot" you mean?
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually by going "autopilot run ...."
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, make autopilot fails due to a wrong path
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... they broke when forbidding in-source builds
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's easily fixed, the fact that it hangs is a bit more troubling
<mzanetti> Saviq: does it hang forever? I think autopilot has a timeout and gives up
<Saviq> mzanetti, well yeah, it gives up
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... after fixing the path they hang... I see
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: iirc I checked mterry's branch and came to the conclusion it was caused by a change in his branch... but let me try with trunk... its already more than a week ago
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. is there a nice command that could tell me which package 'conflict' with a given package?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... they don't hang here... they do fail tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's your res?
 * mzanetti wonders why they pass in jenkins
<mzanetti> Saviq: 2880x1800
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that might be why it hangs here, I'm at a humble 1600x900
<Saviq> jeez dude
<mzanetti> yeah..... and then there are people wanting me to force to use only 80 cols in my text editor
<mzanetti> thats smaller than the panel
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: still... it shouldn't hang because of the resolution
<Saviq> rotfl
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you please just run 1 autopilot test and paste me your output?
<mzanetti> Saviq: use "autopilot list qml_phone_shell" to see cases
<mzanetti> Saviq: and then "autopilot run qml_phone_shell.foo.bar.some.test" to run a single one
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://pastebin.canonical.com/89233/
<Saviq> mzanetti, wait
<mzanetti> ok... after fixing the dir
<mzanetti> Saviq: in qml_phone_shell/tests/__init__.py that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, fixed already
<Saviq> https://pastebin.canonical.com/89234/
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess you haven't libautopilot-qt installed
<didrocks> sil2100: grep-available -FConflicts <expression>
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry, took me some time to find it again ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, is already the newest version
<didrocks> so grep-available -FConflicts <package_name>
<mzanetti> Saviq: run qml-phone-shell -testability and read the first line of debug output
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I don't even get the window
<sil2100> Uh oh, that's so handy!
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... so it crashes?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, segfault
<mzanetti> hooray! I'm not the only one that has the crash any more!
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, you never mentioned it was testability's fault ;)
<Saviq> ... and it doesn't crash under gdb
<mzanetti> Saviq: it's not
<didrocks> Saviq: yw ;)
<didrocks> oupss sil2100 ^
<mzanetti> Saviq: does it crash before or after printing "Loading testability driver" ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, after
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah wait
<Saviq> mzanetti, wrong
<Saviq> mzanetti, use ./run -- -testability
<Saviq> mzanetti, I say we need LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/16/plasma-desktopXx6970.png
<mzanetti> works fine here
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, ./run has LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Saviq> mzanetti, question is why does `make autopilot` work for you;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: it also works fine if I runn it with ../../builddir/qml-phone-shell -testability
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, exactly my point - it shouldn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, unless you have the unity from phablet-mods installed
<mzanetti> Saviq: hehe... so we found the issue :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, in which case - you bastard! you're not running Unity :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you see the screenshot?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: unity paints itself in micro-edition here
<mzanetti> Saviq: really unuseable
<mzanetti> Saviq: looking forward to unity next. looks gorgeous @ GRID_UNIT_PX=18
<Saviq> mzanetti, but regardless we need a smarter way to determine the binary path
<Saviq> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: what concerns me more is that tests fail here but seem to pass in jenkins still
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah no... its just my latest changes that breaks those... and jenkins posted a needs fixing :)
<mzanetti> good jenkins :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looking at QSortFilterProxyModelQML i am left wondering why the limit and the regular filtering are in the same class and then we do qFatal("QSortFilterProxyModel: filterRegExp and limit are both set which is not supported");
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think we should split it out into two separate classes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tell that to Qt? ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tell what?
<tsdgeos> that's our class
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why is that limitation in place anyway?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but QSortFilterProxyModel is not, is it?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> the limitation is artificial imho
<tsdgeos> i don't see why we could not implement both
<tsdgeos> but again doing the two filterings in the same class seems weird
<tsdgeos> if you want both
<tsdgeos> you should have a FilterLimit that holds a FilterRegex
<tsdgeos> no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but QSortFilterProxyModel does exactly that, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and doing it in separate objects could have a performance impact
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, filterproxymodel fiilters by a regex
<tsdgeos> that's it
<Saviq> and unpredicted results, if you sort first then filter (or the other way around)
<tsdgeos> it doesn't do any "limit" counting
<Saviq> ah
<tsdgeos> it's our class that do the limit implementation
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean that we should have a SortFilterProxyModel that does the sorting and filtering and then a separate limiting one?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> that seems a more sane separation
<tsdgeos> since actually it's what we are already enforcing
<tsdgeos> since you can't have a filtering and limiting one
<tsdgeos> since it'll crash on you
<tsdgeos> and there's almost no shared code anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, the only thing is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, performance-wise it's better for just filtering
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause you don't try and match all of them
<Saviq> in the SortFilterProxyModel
<Saviq> just to then limit it to 6 entries
<Saviq> when sorting, sure, it's the same
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what you say would make sense if we supported that use case
<tsdgeos> but we don't
<tsdgeos> we don't support filter and limiting proxies
<tsdgeos> they have a qFatal
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, indeed
<Saviq> I thought it was about sorting that we did not support it
<tsdgeos> nope, it's limit + filter
<tsdgeos> so i guess te question is
<tsdgeos> do we want to support that usecase or not?
<tsdgeos> because at the moment we're not using it :D
<Saviq> yeah, but we might have worked around it by chaining
<tsdgeos> and implementing it may not be that trivial (i guess that's why the qFatal was added)
<Saviq> and anyway the qFatal will only happen when the filter regexp is set first
<Saviq> which is not guaranteed by anything else
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> my suggestion here would be splitting into two classes
<tsdgeos> and if we ever need the combined one for perfomance reasons
<tsdgeos> attack that problem when we face it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is there a reason why we would do that now? other than sanity? ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, i have a task of "reviewing high risk components, sortfilterproxymodel", so i'm reviewing it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, but there's nothing we'd gain, is there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what I meant there was mostly to verify that dataChanged signals are not emitted spuriously
<tsdgeos> well, thing is, the limit code doesn't work that well, actually there's a few FIXMEs in the test that proof it doesn't work
<tsdgeos> by splitting it into two i was hoping to make the problem smaller
<tsdgeos> and thus easier to target
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, makes sense
<tsdgeos> but i can for sure fix the problem in the current one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and if we want to chain them we always can
<Saviq> and then create a mixed one when we see that we need it
<tsdgeos> so, should then i split them or not? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, <Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, makes sense
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<didrocks> jibel: can we trap you for a sec?
<jibel> didrocks, trap?
 * jibel runs
<didrocks> seb128: quick, catch him on the other side! :)
<seb128> jibel, haha!
<didrocks> jibel: we have more autopilot fun on the nvidia machine, it seems we had the screensaver activated
<didrocks> jibel: we sshed and killed it
<didrocks> jibel: but nothing seems to move, having someone having a look with the kvm access would be great
<jibel> didrocks, okay, looking
<didrocks> thanks :)
<jibel> didrocks, BTW, it seems that jobtimeout option is not working
<didrocks> jibel: how unsurprising
<jibel> job started at 07:37:48 and it is now 10:13:47
<didrocks> yep
<jibel> didrocks, it is blocked on the HUD with an empty 'type your command' prompt
<jibel> ap crash?
<didrocks> jibel: seems to run looking at the available processes
<didrocks> jibel: we got as yesterday, the screensaver activated
<didrocks> so it seems it's a consequence
<didrocks> like, something hanging up
<didrocks> and then screensaver on
<jibel> yeah, the last warning in .xsession-erros is gnome-session[1457]: WARNING: Detected that screensaver has left the bus
<didrocks> jibel: we killed it
<didrocks> jibel: but it didn't restart even with this
<jibel> didrocks, and the last command excuted by AP is 08:26:03.368 DEBUG _X11:311 - Moving mouse to position 640,512 without animation.
<jibel> 2hours ago
<didrocks> jibel: how do you see it? result.xml is empty?
<didrocks> unity-result.xml
<jibel> didrocks, /home/jenkins/results/artifacts/ap_test_debug_log.txt
<didrocks> jibel: so your guess is that "08:26:03.365 WARNING __init__:97 - Test left the hud open, closing it..." didn't close it?
<jibel> didrocks, yep
<Cimi> dednick, hi
<seb128> do we have a video recording for that?
<Cimi> dednick, did you try importing Unity 0.1?
<jibel> didrocks, or AP likes the sunny weather too, started the screensaver and went to the beach
<Cimi> dednick, to me it complains with something weird
<Cimi> file:///home/cimi/Development/unity/phablet.fake-unity-plugin/Dash/LensView.qml:18:1: module "Utils" is not installed
<Cimi>      import Utils 0.1
<seb128> jibel, didrocks: those in the log are weird
<seb128> 08:25:28.506 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.23:/com/canonical/Unity/Debug: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<didrocks> jibel: I hope it will burn in fire :)
<didrocks> seb128: is it the same test?
<didrocks> yeah, seems so
<seb128> didrocks, it's just before in the log
<didrocks> unity.tests.test_dash.PreviewInvocationTests.test_preview_key.ogv
<didrocks> 08:13:02.767 DEBUG testcase:141
<jibel> seb128, unity.tests.test_dash.PreviewInvocationTests.test_preview_key.ogv is the recording of the test
<seb128> that's still ongoing
<didrocks> yeah, I think we won't have the video :/
<didrocks> I wonder if the traceback on the previous test is what caused this
<seb128> no attribute hud?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> nope…
<sil2100> veebers: ping? (any chance you still here?)
<didrocks> still something to fix though. sil2100 ^
<didrocks> sil2100: on some tests:
<didrocks> AttributeError: 'PanelWindowButtonsTests' object has no attribute 'hud'
<didrocks> and AttributeError: 'SwitcherTests' object has no attribute 'hud'
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind having a look at fixing it?
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, ok, is that in raring?
<didrocks> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity/tests/__init__.py (line 98)
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<sil2100> didrocks: on it, will just move out of the balcony since I see shit
<didrocks> sil2100: ok :)
<didrocks> still doesn't explain why all the Debug doesn't work suddenly…
<didrocks> we really need autopilot guys I guess…
<jibel> didrocks, seb128 the video shows the HUD, open with the prompt and a mouse pointer stuck in the middle of the screen for 9min54s
<didrocks> ok, so then the screensaver quicks in…
<sil2100> Is it on the generic job?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's in a ssh session, let me paste you it
<dednick> Cimi: you may need to add plugins to the import path.
<Cimi> dednick, but why Utils??
<dednick> because the LensView.qml imports Utils.
<Cimi> dednick, ah indeed good point
<dednick> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712807/
<didrocks> sil2100: the 3 errors are pasted here
<sil2100> Thanks
<seb128> didrocks, can I close the log?
<didrocks> seb128: yep
<seb128> didrocks, at least dbus commands seem to still work/get a reply
<Cimi> oh right, I didn't read was LensView :)
<dednick> Cimi: I think you will probably have to do it ordered after the test/qml import though. Otherwise it might load Unity plugin from the plugins folder.
<Cimi> was looking at tst_LensView
<jibel> didrocks, FYI bug 1169510
<ubot5> bug 1169510 in UTAH "UTAH doesn't honor jobtimeout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169510
<didrocks> jibel: thanks! adding to my list :)
<sil2100> didrocks: it just fails on those tests or on all?
<didrocks> sil2100: those are the 3 I can spot on
<sil2100> I see what's wrong, hmmm
<didrocks> sil2100: it's weird, it didn't fail yesterday though: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/68/label=autopilot-nvidia/artifact/results/artifacts/ap_test_debug_log.txt
<sil2100> How is it possible we didn't notice it before?
<sil2100> It's REALLY wierd
<didrocks> sil2100: does it make sense it's failing?
<didrocks> or can it be a side effect of something failing?
<sil2100> AH!
<sil2100> I know
<sil2100> Well, ok, I figured out part of the problem at least
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind sharing? It's maybe due to everything being stuck after that
<sil2100> Fixed the hud AttributeError: 'PanelWindowButtonsTests' object has no attribute 'hud' thingy, now we need to check why the test left the HUD open
<Cimi> dednick, still issues
<Cimi> dednick, now it can't find unity-qml
<Cimi> *utils-qml
<sil2100> I have a branch for that, but anyway still need to figure out why the HUD is left open - do you have a vid for this one?
<dednick> Cimi: what's your command line?
<sil2100> Preparing a merge for that AttributeError
<Cimi> dednick, error file:///home/cimi/Development/unity/phablet.fake-unity-plugin/Dash/LensView.qml:18:1: module "Utils" plugin "Utils-qml" not found
<Cimi>      import Utils 0.1
<Cimi> dednick, import
<Cimi> add_qml_test(LensView IMPORT_PATHS ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/plugins ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/qml)
<didrocks> sil2100: but, do you know why we didn't see it in yesterday's run btw?
<Cimi> if I invert the lines, it fails to import unity
<sil2100> didrocks: the AttributeError error you mean? It seems that yesterday the tests didn't break mysteriously and didn't leave the HUD open - it seems no test left the HUD opened since a long time
<didrocks> sil2100: right, so if it was a real AttributeError
<didrocks> we would have see it, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: it's like this... there was a migration from the notation of self.emulator to self.unity.emulator (i.e. self.hud -> self.unity.hud), and someone didn't change that for the cleanup routines for HUD, so the AttributeError was because of this (and I fixed it now) - still, we need to know why the test left the HUD opened, which I'm still testing here
<dednick> Cimi: you're using source folder.
<dednick> plugin binary is in builddir
<didrocks> sil2100: and we need to understand why we didn't have the issue yesterday…
<Cimi> dednick, damn indeed
<Cimi> dednick, thanks mate
 * Cimi tries
<seb128> sil2100, from what you describe the error should always be there?
<dednick> Cimi: no prob
<seb128> sil2100, or is it in a fallback/error codepath?
<sil2100> seb128: yes, it's in a fallback codepath
<sil2100> seb128: it is executed only when the HUD is left open
<sil2100> And till now it never happened before, so we didn't see it
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_leftover_in_hud_cleanup/+merge/159121
<seb128> sil2100, oh, so with your fix the hud will be forced closed?
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: do we have vids of those failures didrocks just pasted?
<dednick> Cimi: use ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/plugins
<seb128> sil2100, jibel had one he was looking at
<Cimi> dednick, I used ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/builddir/plugins
<om26er> so it turns out sound menu play/pause button regressed
<sil2100> seb128: in AP it's like this: when a test finishes and AP notices that one of the elements is left opened (like hud or the dash) it tries to close it by himself and informs the user about it
<Cimi> changed now though
<seb128> om26er, bug number?
<sil2100> seb128: I just fixed it that it now closes it correctly instead of dying with AttributeError
<sil2100> Ah, hmmm
<seb128> sil2100, ok, still a bug that it's left open
<sil2100> seb128: yes, that's why a vid would be nice, or maybe the whole ap_test_debug_log.txt
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<sil2100> ?
<Cimi> didrocks, sorry for bothering you, you know always everything :) since I upgraded to raring, I have to restart every time I plugin an external monitor when running unity, because the screen gets heavily corrupted and there's no way to get it back unless a restart of X, is there a known bug I can subscribe?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, jibel has the video, not sure how he got it as recordmydesktop was still opened
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/stack_package_dependency_additions/+merge/159110, commented btw ;)
<om26er> seb128, not yet reported, just discovered that. I will report that in a few minutes
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! Will read in a moment :8
<didrocks> Cimi: there is a bug about it for some people, popey opened it. popey, do you have the bug # handy? ^
<popey> oh blimey, yes
<popey> bug 1157114
<ubot5> bug 1157114 in compiz (Ubuntu) "corruption making desktop unusable after docking/undocking" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157114
<didrocks> here you go Cimi ^
<didrocks> thanks popey :)
<popey> np
<Cimi> thanks popey !
<popey> yw
<sil2100> Ah crap, didn't check where gstreamer-ffmpeg is from
<jibel> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/unity.tests.test_dash.PreviewInvocationTests.test_preview_key.ogv
<didrocks> sil2100: basically ffmpeg == danger ;)
<popey> didrocks: do we have a replacement for systray whitelists in raring?
<popey> or is the answer "fix the app" ?
<didrocks> popey: the second one
<popey> balls
<didrocks> popey: it's a design decision
<popey> thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
 * popey discovers bug 974480
<ubot5> bug 974480 in Ayatana Design "Notification area whitelist is obsolete" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974480
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<sil2100> jibel: jenkins autopilot always returns a ap_test_debug_log.txt with all the tests output... is it possible to get one for this run?
<sil2100> Since it looks to me that most of those tests failed just because some other test left the HUD opened and no one closed it
<sil2100> So we need to backtrace it
<jibel> sil2100, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/76/label=autopilot-nvidia/artifact/results/artifacts/
<jibel> or wait for the publication to jenkins.qa.u.c
<sil2100> Oh, thanks! Didn't know it's on the generic job
<jibel> didrocks, sil2100 so, when you want to stop a job cleanly, ssh to the machine running the tests you want to stop and run: touch /home/jenkins/.ap_tests_finished
<om26er> wow earthquake
<didrocks> jibel: thanks for the tip!
<sil2100> Good to know!
<dednick> anyone having trouble with the latest phablet build script?
<dednick> for running on device that is
<mzanetti> dednick: I didn't have so yesterday... but let me try today
<dednick> mzanetti: i'm doing it from a clean flash. didnt install software-properties-common :(
<dednick> so no add-apt-repository
<mzanetti> dednick: while ./run_on_device -s ?
<dednick> mzanetti: run_on_device "seems" like it works, but then do ./run_on_device and wont make on device. "cmake" not installed
<dednick> trying again
<mzanetti> dednick: you did run it with -s, right?
<dednick> mzanetti: ya
<dednick> first with, then without
<mzanetti> works for me... but I flashed yesterday and did the -s yesterday too
<dednick> and connected to wireless
<mzanetti> I'll do a clean flash in the background and let you know
<dednick> hm. the device seems to randomly kill my ssh connection.
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Interesting
<dednick> mzanetti: i think my connection must have been killed during the setup last time. seems to be working now.
<dednick> (even though i tried the setup multiple times)
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, so with your patch all apps get launched in the side stage, which is not the case without the patch
<Cimi> I have this LensView test https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_LensView/+merge/159134
<Cimi> Categories in the Unity fake plugin are not implemented, so it complains (warning) but they are not meant to be tested in LensView, shall I add them as well now?
<dandrader> Saviq, hmmm. camera goes to the main stage
<dandrader> Saviq, although you just see a black rectangle
<Saviq> dandrader, right, that might be it
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> the qsortmodelproxyfilter test is wrong :D
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5712927/
<tsdgeos> hard to see though
<tsdgeos> the sad thing is that fixing it actually breaks one of the tests :S
<Saviq> dandrader, why is that, btw? another thing - with your patch I can't actually dismiss the side stage
<dandrader> Saviq, I don't know. I will leave that to another patch. It's not the purpose of this one to fix the side stage when running on the desktop
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah that's fine, but the side stage integration is broken here
<dandrader> Saviq, you can minimize it by dragging from the left edge
<Saviq> dandrader, I actually can't
 * dandrader checks again
<Saviq> dandrader, my workflow: launch, maximize, log in, launch gallery -> side stage comes in
<Saviq> which it should not
<dandrader> Saviq, is it any different when you try it on trunk?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<tsdgeos> sil2100: the popups bug is fixed, yuhuuuuuuuu
<Saviq> dandrader, when I try on trunk the main stage comes in
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, ok. I see the difference now. but I still can minimize by dragging from the left edge both on trunk and with my patch
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it's fine for now, just put a TODO/FIXME there
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it removes from the beginning and not actually row + count-1?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah no, it will remove row count number of times, so that looks right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what's wrong there?
<Saviq> dandrader, so, I can drag the side stage away after an app (like phone) gets launched in the side stage
<Saviq> dandrader, so there must be something out of sync (like the stack of apps in main / sidestage with the actual stage property on Application)
<Saviq> Cimi, 865	+ lensView.lens.searchQuery = "test"
<Saviq> 866	+ compare(lensView.lens.searchQuery, "test", "searchQuery not set as expected")
<Saviq> Cimi, that's not really a test
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed
<Saviq> or at least not a test of something that we want to test
<Cimi> Saviq, but I want to be sure that searchQuery gets set before proceeding
<Saviq> Cimi, how can it not get set?
<Cimi> Saviq, since it belongs to a fake local plugin...
<Cimi> Saviq, bug in the local plugin
<Saviq> Cimi, still, not the place to do that - the plugin should therefore have its own tests
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<didrocks> fginther: hey, any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/unity/bfb_icon/+merge/159094 is not merging?
<sil2100_> geh...
<didrocks> sil2100_: any progress?
<sil2100_> didrocks: almost, found the test that's causing the failure, but had some unity complications just now and was forced to reboot (a GPU hang)
<sil2100> And also found the probable cause
<seb128> sil2100, oh, what's the cause?
<sil2100> seb128: ah, sorry, been playing on the guest session with AP
<sil2100> seb128: so, heh, the open_new_application_window() method in test_panel is a bit broken when we don't have to 'maximize' or 'restore'
<sil2100> seb128: in our case, somehow gedit gets remembered as maximized and starts off maximized, which sometimes causes a strange timing problem that in the end results in a funny thing: the application is being started (but still not visible), Alt is pressed (as we want to keep pressing it until the menu's appear on the panel), application then appears (and when an app appears, the menus appear instantly as well), the test thinks that the menu
<sil2100> And HUD appears, even though we didn't ask it to
<sil2100> Phew
<sil2100> Experimenting with making it better
<seb128> sil2100, cool, thanks for the details ;-) good luck improving it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: uses endInsert instead endRemove
<Saviq> tsdgeos, uh!
<tsdgeos> eyah :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, I'm going into a meeting now, seems your turn to be the minutes fairy on the standup if I won't make it back
<tsdgeos> ok
<paulliu> question: why tst_PeoplePreview is in qmluitests/Dash/ ? Why we don't put it in qmluitets/Dash/People ?
<fginther> didrocks, bfb_icon is building now, nearly done
<didrocks> fginther: what was the issue? huge backlog?
<fginther> didrocks, yes, just a backlog today
<didrocks> ok
<tsdgeos> paulliu: yeah we could move it one more dir down
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you coming?
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_add_menu_settle_for_test/+merge/159156
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: you coming?
<sil2100> This is actually the simplest and probably the most sane way of eliminating this problem
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, yep 1 sec
<didrocks> sil2100: it makes sense to me, who should review that? (with your other autopilot branch?)
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, is anyone talking atm? Because I'm not hearing anyone.
<nic-doffay> Mumble does this often.
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: we are talking
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=/path/to/some/file.desktop
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you can find .destop files in /usr/share/applications/
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, nic-doffay, yup, that
<sil2100> fginther: do you have a moment?
<nic-doffay> Cheers Saviq !
<fginther> sil2100, go ahead
<mzanetti> you're welcome ;)
<nic-doffay> And mzanetti
<sil2100> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_add_menu_settle_for_test/+merge/159156 <- hello! Can you make a quick review?
<mzanetti> :P
<nic-doffay> :P
<sil2100> It's a big we encountered during daily builds
<sil2100> fginther: there's also this... https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_disable_screen_lock <- but less urgent ;)
<fginther> sil2100, reviewing the first one now
<didrocks> fginther: the bfb icon failed :/
<didrocks> fginther: for no reason
<mzanetti> Saviq: speaking of which... can't we somehow get rid of that --desktop_file_hint? sucks big times imho
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.flatten-qmltests/+merge/159160
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/unity/bfb_icon/+merge/159094
<mzanetti> Saviq: on it
<didrocks> fginther: we really need this branch in before next daily ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, the desktop file is the ID of the application
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should later be able to expose that via a property on the surface, for example
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but all other DE's manage to do it without such a ugly parameter... we should be able to that too
<kgunn> MacSlow: were you gonna rebase today ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: exposing a property would only work for apps where we are upstream I guess?
<fginther> didrocks, I'll get it in
<didrocks> thanks fginther
<fginther> sil2100, there will be a short delay on that review
<Saviq> mzanetti, the question simply is - how do I match a surface to an application
<MacSlow> kgunn, my notificationRenderer (on trunk) or my backend-frontend test-branch (on Jussi's backend-proto)?
<Saviq> mzanetti, (see BAMF)
<kgunn> MacSlow: renderer
<Saviq> mzanetti, how do other DEs do that?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but KWin doesn't use bamf and doesn't need a desktop_file_hint. I don't know how, but I know it must be possible somehow
<MacSlow> kgunn, wasn't going to, but can do it now if you want to try it (tests) out
<kgunn> MacSlow: i was just going to pull....but would wait if you said you were
<MacSlow> kgunn, hold on...
<kgunn> MacSlow: no worries....do what you think is first priority
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, unable to find a .desktop file in that path.
<Saviq> mzanetti, how does it then match windows to applications (does it actually care about applications, or, as it was usual, only about windows?)
<mzanetti> Saviq: it does care about apps too
<kgunn> MacSlow: do not let me wreck your train :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: could be by some X11 thingie tho... as I said. I don't know implementation details
<MacSlow> kgunn, there's not much left to wreck ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, if there was such a reliable X11 thingie, we wouldn't need BAMF ;)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: huh? no desktop files in /usr/share/applications/? I find that hard to believe
<kgunn> MacSlow: hey...that's a nice thing to hear :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay,  /usr/share/applications/qmlscene.desktop
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... dunno... KDE can do it... thats all I know
<MacSlow> kgunn, btw...seen that yet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OH6T0ixhyA
<larsu> Saviq, mzanetti: GtkApplication puts an x property on the window
<mzanetti> Saviq: I can dig through the code on a lazy sunday afternoon
<mzanetti> larsu: hmm... probably QApplication does so too
<Saviq> larsu, mzanetti, yeah, that's what I thought - we will be able to do that via the toolkit
<kgunn> MacSlow: quite nice
<larsu> Saviq, mzanetti: we just agreed on the desktop summit to rename desktop files to include a full id (e.g. org.kde.konversation)
<larsu> probably you want to do something similar :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there's no qmlscene at that path.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, on the device?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I wasn't looking on the device!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, it's not there on your desktop - it's there on the device
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can `adb shell; ubuntu_chroot shell` into it
<nic-doffay> Awesome thanks Saviq
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or better yet `phablet-network-setup -i`
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and ssh
<MacSlow> Saviq, should test/qmltests/tst_NotificationRenderer.qml get its own subdirectory or rather be moved to Components?
<Saviq> MacSlow, I already moved it into "interfaces" in my branch
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah... ok
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti, tsdgeos: "wrap to 90 columns" → fight!
<mzanetti> haha
<MacSlow> kgunn, I guess I'll don't re-base then and wait for Saviq's stuff to settle/land
<kgunn> MacSlow: yep, no worries
<Saviq> MacSlow, wtym? if you're using my branch, you've merged from it, no? so just merge again?
<Saviq> mterry, we found out what was the autopilot problem
<Saviq> mterry, look at ./run - we need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Saviq> mterry, that's why the shell crashed and autopilot failed
<mterry> Saviq, oh hmm
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just used trunk... didn't know you about your branch
<Saviq> mterry, obviously we need to fix the path
<mterry> Saviq, is there a branch already?
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.notification-interface-tests/+merge/155914 you know about that
<Saviq> mterry, no, not yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, can you please take care of fixing autopilot?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah.. already contained in my last MP
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<Saviq> mterry, then there is a branch ^
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-filtergrids/+merge/158941
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... mterry's branch breaks something else
<mzanetti> in a meeting now
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, but he wanted to test
<dandrader> Saviq, on the device, what decides the actual size and position of an application window?
<Saviq> mzanetti, k sorry
<fginther> didrocks, bfb_icon is now merged
<didrocks> thanks fginther :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure
<MacSlow> Saviq, just wanted to keep basing my branches on trunk as much as possible
<Saviq> MacSlow, wait
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think I misread
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah
<Saviq> MacSlow, qmluitests/Notifications/
<Saviq> MacSlow, sorry, you mentioned the interface tests before and I thought that's what you were talking about
<Saviq> MacSlow, so yeah, under tests/ we're maintaining the same directory structure
<Saviq> MacSlow, so tests/qmluitests/Notifications/
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm not 100% sure, but I'd say they're fullscreen bar the panel height if not really fullscreen
<dandrader> Saviq, on the tablet for instance. side-stage vs. main stage apps.
<dandrader> Saviq, is their size hardcoded in the apps themselves
<Saviq> dandrader, same, not in the apps
<Saviq> dandrader, but in however we use SurfaceFlinger now
<Saviq> dandrader, you got a conflict
<dandrader> Saviq, already rebased
<Saviq> dandrader, k
<fginther> sil2100, approve
<fginther> d
<MacSlow> kgunn, re-based the renderer branch to trunk
<sil2100> fginther: thank you!
<kgunn> MacSlow: thanks dude!
<sil2100> \o/
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> m_list.insert(i+row, "test"+i);
<tsdgeos> that +i is weird
<Cimi> mzanetti, is the filter grid test enough for it?
<Cimi> just one test on clicks?
<Cimi> mzanetti, we're not even testing the APIs of filter grid
<mzanetti> Cimi: there is tst_FilterGrid (without 's') that does the FilgerGrid API tests
<mzanetti> Cimi: combining it with delegates and adding the clicked() signal is the only thing the *FilterGrids do
<mzanetti> Cimi: that said. If you feel there is something missing, feel free to put a "Needs Fixing" there and I'll check it out
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, need opinion, /me wants to add a plugin with some utils for qml tests
<tsdgeos> yes?
<mzanetti> tests/plugins/
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, those ended up in tests/plugins in my recent MP
<mzanetti>  \o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, but then I want to add tests for that plugin ;)
<tsdgeos> you want a test for the test?
<mzanetti> tests for the mock plugin? sounds like a stack overflow to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, not mock
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's about the isInstanceOf()
<Saviq> so some helpers
<mzanetti> ah... then it might be in tests/utils/ imho
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe even plugin/utils ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos yeah, I thought about adding it ti /plugins/Utils
<Saviq> and then the tests in /tests/plugins/Utils
<mzanetti> I would split between utils we use for testing (e.g. UnityTestCase.qml) and mocks
<Saviq> but then I don't want to put the test-useful-only things outside of /tests
<mzanetti> yeah.. I for one would keep testing stuff in tests/
<mzanetti> tests/mocks, tests/utils/
<mzanetti> an in those we continue with imports/ and plugins/ in both
<mzanetti> (no strong opinion on the naming - just about the directory structure)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> works for me
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you'd put the mocks and utils outside of /tests/qmltests ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... for example UnityTestCase is already used in unittests too
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the tests for /tests/utils/ :D
<Saviq> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's why I consolidated all qmltests together in that MP
<Saviq> /we should put those test utils in the SDK and be done with it... ;P
<mzanetti> Saviq: at the risk I'll loose my QE title now: if your testing-util would break, wouldn't we catch that by existing tests?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mzanetti I'm trying to copy files on the phone. What's the phablet password (when sudoing)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, phablet
<Saviq> mzanetti, to an extent, yes, but then I want TDD for it ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then if you don't have tests for the util, other tests fail but you'll have to hunt for the failure
<Saviq> that otherwise could've been tested in a test of their own
<mzanetti> Saviq: agree on that... however, it shouldn't be too hard to track the failure down to the util...
<Saviq> mzanetti, too hard, but still harder
<mzanetti> well. if you want to write tests for it, I'm not going to stop you
<Saviq> +not
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> yeah, just tell me where to put them, I'm recursing here!
<mzanetti> put them either into tests/utils/tests or just tests/unittests/
<Saviq> mzanetti, there is no tests/unittests anymore ;)
<Saviq> but yeah
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what's the best method to edit the .desktop files from the shell?
<Cimi> mzanetti, how do I see what's wrong here?
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_LensView/+merge/159134/comments/349641
<Cimi> where is s-jenkins now?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: by shell you mean qml-phone-shell or /bin/sh ?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I guess the command line... pick your favourite editor... mine is "nano". others prefer vi or emacs
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you want this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/sortfilterproxymodelqml_split/+merge/159174
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: nano doesn't work through adb shell... you need to use ssh for that
 * mzanetti needs some sort of ticketing system
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can find someone else :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: unfortunately a bug in my jenkins setup somewhere (still)
<mzanetti> Cimi: a rebuild should trigger
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: a rebuild should fix
<Cimi> mzanetti, but where is s-jenkins?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll do
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can you elaborate on the reasoning?
 * mzanetti has used QSortFilterProxyModels very often to sort AND filter in the past
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's written in the commit log, it didn't work
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it says "...did collide a bit..."
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and then says "qFatal"
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you can also scroll up to this morning discussion with Saviq
<tsdgeos> [11:07:09] downwards
<mzanetti> I see... what is the difference between filtering and limiting?
 * mzanetti reads docs...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: limit gives you a model with "x items"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... I fully understood it by now
<mzanetti> thank
<mzanetti> s
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: btw i just pushed new stuff
<tsdgeos> it contains the modeltest of Qt
<tsdgeos> "should" be fine
<tsdgeos> license wise i mean
<nik90> does anyone know how to get the gio schema value of Unity indicator datetime from command line? I need to know if the system time format is 12 or 24 hour format.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: read-review done... a couple of t things to fix...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can't assert otherwise the modeltest will assert :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... was just an idea... usually I don't like asserts, but this seemed like a legit place
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's modeltest, it is that way
<tsdgeos> that last one was a shitty sentence without the context in my head
<tsdgeos> the "hi" qDebug
<tsdgeos> it's in the "copied" code from modeltest
<tsdgeos> qt5/qtbase/tests/auto/other/modeltest/modeltest.cpp
<tsdgeos> i can filter it out if you want
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah.. fine with the test... but the emit in between the begin*Rows() and end*Rows() seems needs fixing to me
<tsdgeos> sure can do
<mzanetti> and the NOTIFY please too... the rest is subject to discussion
<tsdgeos> your nitpick alert
<tsdgeos> i'd copied from the other class
<mzanetti> I think that's kaleo style, yeah
<tsdgeos> i don't even like the function result being on one line all by itself
<tsdgeos> but tried to "keep style in between brother classes"
<mzanetti> yeah... hate it... but didn't want to nitpick too much
<sil2100> didrocks: we'll be trying to get rid of the -ffmpeg dependency in mediaplayer-app, but renato say he would have to look into the available codecs
<didrocks> sil2100: no workaround meanwhile? would be cool to have at least partial support for now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: about the Q_UNUSED vs comenteds params, i most of the times prefer commenting out because it has happened to me a lot that first i have a Q_UNUSED and then i use it but forgot to remove the Q_UNUSED
<tsdgeos> and the code looks written by an idiot :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: true...
<sil2100> didrocks: they're using gstreamer to generate the thumbnails - so I guess we could somehow disable that for now
<didrocks> sil2100: mind going on #ubuntu-touch?
<sil2100> Or maybe enable it only when gstreamer is installed and add it as Suggests or something
<sil2100> Ah
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what should the desktop file be changed to?
<nic-doffay> The mandatory changes which will have to be made at least.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: dunno... why you want to change it?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and which one? I don't know what exactly you want to do
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: didn't you just want to launch qmlscene?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, basically I want to run my infographics.qml file on the phone.
<nic-doffay> using qmlscene
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: just run "qmlscene /usr/share/applications/qmlscene.desktop infographics.qml"
<dandrader> Saviq, lp:~dandrader/unity/phablet_remove_fakes_from_qml is working fine on tablet mode now (side stage)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: err... "qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/qmlscene.desktop infographics.qml"
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, comments addressed (i hope)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: doesn't matter which .desktop you choose. there just has to be passed one to make it appear in the running applications screen
<nic-doffay> Ah I see
<nic-doffay> thanks mzanetti
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think you forgot one commit?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the NOTIFY is not here yet
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> pushed
<tsdgeos> EOD!
<Cimi> dednick, I need to create a property in the plugin that is a model
<Cimi> dednick, you know how to do that?
<dednick> Cimi: what kind of model?
<Cimi> dednick, it's the categories...
<dednick> dont really understand. it should be the same as other objects
<Cimi> dednick, they are using deelistmodel
<Cimi> so I should use dee in the fake plugin too?
<dednick> Cimi: you need to return results?
<Cimi> I think so
 * Cimi checks
<dednick> Cimi: you can use dee. just need to create a local model.
<dednick> let me find you an example
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, this is what I'm attempting atm, nothing is coming up: qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/weather-mockapp.desktop
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also pass a qml file
<dednick> Cimi: unity_build/unity/tests/test_service_model.cpp
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: and it won't pop up directly in fullscreen but minimized and you have to go to the apps lens and click on it in the running applications
<dednick> Cimi: there's a category model in there
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, any further instructions on how to achieve that?
<mzanetti> Cimi:  I added a response to your comment https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-filtergrids/+merge/158941
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ?
<mzanetti> you have your infographic.qml file copied to the device, don't you?
<nic-doffay> Yeah shall I just run it from the root?
<mzanetti> dandrader: re "Automatically wrapped lines are horrible to read." Manually wrapped lines too. especially if there would be enough space to not wrap it
<nic-doffay> What's the best way to copy a file btw, just to make sure I've got the easiest method. mzanetti
<dednick> Cimi: except create the DeeModel with dee_sequence_model_new instead of dee_shared_model_new
<Cimi> dednick, ok
<dednick> so it wont be exported on dbus
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I use scp. Its the easiest for me - might not be true for everyone...
<dandrader> mzanetti, automatically wrapped lines break indentation. manually wrapped ones do not
<nic-doffay> I'd like to give it a try mzanetti any pointers?
<mzanetti> dandrader: still... You can't force everyone to use only one third of their screen just because you like to use very small windows ;)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: scp -h
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: go with adb push if you haven't used scp before
<dandrader> mzanetti, conversely, you can't force everyone to use only one code-window at a time just because you do ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader: well... in that case I cope with automatically wrapped lines
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... its a bit of a religious fight I guess... still it is possible to automatically wrap lines while its not possible to automatically unwrap them..
<mzanetti> dandrader: what editor do you use btw?
<dandrader> mzanetti, vim
<fginther> jibel, ping?
<jibel> fginther, pong
<mzanetti> dandrader: that should offer a huge variety of auto-wrap plugins I guess. I'm sure there is one that wraps them in a way you like it :)
<fginther> jibel, can you take a peek at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-100scopes-experimental-2.2check/46/console please?
<fginther> jibel, looks like the network failed during th etst
<jibel> fginther, sounds bad, network failure ?
<fginther> jibel, I mean the connection to launchpad
<jibel> fginther, yes
<fginther> jibel, thx
<jibel> fginther, not much to do apart restarting the job
<fginther> jibel, I'll try that, thanks
<fginther> cyphermox, is it safe to restart a daily release job for 100scopes?
<jibel> fginther, connection between magners and lp looks okay now
<fginther> jibel, good
<dandrader> mzanetti, I doubt it.
<alecu> bregma: Hi, we are working on a unity branch for bug #1168674, and we are getting an error from jenkins under armhf: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-ci/17/console
<ubot5> bug 1168674 in Music Lens "Purchased songs won't download when not logged to U1" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1168674
<alecu> bregma: didrocks suggested we should contact somebody on your team. Is there a way to get more info from jenkins on the specific problem in the compilation?
<bregma> fginther, can you answer the question from alecu on getting more detailed jenkins build logs ^^ ?
<alecu> thanks!
<bschaefer> alecu, heres some more info: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-raring-amd64-ci/17/console
<bschaefer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-raring-amd64-ci/17/
<bschaefer> or the logs at lease...
<bschaefer> err that was the SUCCESS one though...
<alecu> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-raring-armhf-ci/17/console
<bschaefer> alecu, IIRC, arm doesn't get build for CI
<bschaefer> well looks like it is :)
<bregma> lots of Failed to create file '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled.487FVW': Permission denied type errors
<bregma> bschaefer, I think they switched the armhf builds back on after aquiring some additional resources
<bregma> given it's a key target architecture
<bschaefer> o well thats nice, i remember them not have the resources before...itll be good to get arm under CI
<bschaefer> bregma, it also looks like it hit a build timeout?
<alecu> bregma: perhaps they also need to increase the timeouts on armhf, because the build seems to be killed: "Build timed out (after 120 minutes). Marking the build as failed."
<bschaefer> Build timed out (after 120 minutes). Marking the build as failed.
<alecu> bschaefer: ditto!
<bschaefer> right
<alecu> oh, 120 minutes, not seconds
<alecu> 120 minutes seems like a reasonable timeout :P
<bschaefer> that does...
 * bschaefer wonders if it got stuck on that permission thing
<bregma> 2 hours on pokey little memory-constrained armhf may not be completely reasonable
<bschaefer> yay can't log into jenkins again ...
<bregma> we'll leave resource configuration up to the good folks in QA who are responsible for that sort of thing
<bschaefer> bregma, but it only got to 14%
<bschaefer> yeaah, i figured if fginther wasn't around I could at lease restart it
<alecu> bschaefer: it seems to have built unity to 100%, but the 14% is of a "make check-headless"
 * bschaefer didn't view the full log
<bschaefer> cool, well if thats the case then 120 min might be pushing it on arm
<alecu> bschaefer: right. Old unity took ages to compile even on an i7 w/8 cores.
<bschaefer> yeeah, its not to bad on i386 anymore, but last time i tried to compile unity on my nexus it took ~4 hours :)
<fginther> alecu, jenkins is supposed to post the links to all of the buildlogs to the MP when it fails. I don't know why, but this was not included: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-raring-armhf-ci/17/console
<fginther> alecu, but as you already found out, the build failed due to timeout.
<fginther> alecu, the timeout was increased to 240 minutes starting with build 18. My apologies for not having restarted your job.
<alecu> fginther: right, it posted the armhf log in the first comment of that MP, but not the second time: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/unity/plan-b/+merge/158383
<alecu> oh, so it's really taking over two hours to build unity on armhf! poor cpus :-)
<fginther> alecu, yes, it's a pain, although it was over 3 hours when we first started
<alecu> fginther: so, you are able to restart it, right?
<fginther> alecu, yes, and it's been queued
<alecu> thanks!
<fginther> alecu, No problem. My apologies for not noticing the timeout and restarting it when I increased the timeout
<alecu> oh, nevermind...
<kgunn> Saviq_: Saviq not which one you are :)
<kgunn> Saviq: Saviq_  i just told dandrader he could look into the shell gesture handle/replay for app topic....
<Saviq_> kgunn, yeah, I thought that would make sense
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-17
<Saviq> Cimi, ping
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any idea of why the difference between https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-armhf-ci/564/console and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-i386-ci/563/consoleFull ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the only thing I could imagine right now is that the main -ci job was started, the i386 started immediately while the arm one was waiting in the queue. in the meantime you pushed something that changed the codebase
<mzanetti> or the other way round
<mzanetti> if you say no, you didn't change the code, I'm lost too
<tsdgeos> ah, that might make sense
<tsdgeos> the modeltest was pushed a bit later
<mzanetti> huh... luckily... those kind of things really scare me
<tsdgeos> so yeah
<tsdgeos> what do we do here?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here
<Saviq> looking
<tsdgeos> Saviq: for the qmlsortfilterproxymodel thing, i've added a class named modeltest that comes from Qt itself, and does lots of "nasty" things to the model, to make sure it still works
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the copyright checked is complaining
<tsdgeos> checked/checker
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's because you didn't include the actual license
<tsdgeos> here the MR https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/sortfilterproxymodelqml_split/+merge/159174
<Saviq> tsdgeos, $QT_BEGIN_LICENSE:LGPL$
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well I copied the file verbatim from the repos
<Saviq> tsdgeos, exactly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need to take it from a tarball
<Saviq> where that var is replaced with the actual license
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but then...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can we actually put it with our code?
<tsdgeos> it's LGPL
<tsdgeos> i don't see why not
<tsdgeos> what's your concern?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it's tests, so we're not really going to distribute it in binary to anyone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but IANAL...
<tsdgeos> still
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at the very least, update debian/copyright
<tsdgeos> LGPL is just compatible with everything we use
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not if we later want to ship it under a commercial license
<Saviq> +or need
<tsdgeos> it is still commercial "friendly"
<tsdgeos> just requires you to release the changes to that file
<tsdgeos> which are 0
<tsdgeos> and as you said, it's a test, we don't even need to distribute it binarily to people
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i downloaded the tarball, the file is exactly the same, still hsa that  $QT_BEGIN_LICENSE:LGPL$
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh
<tsdgeos> well, what did you expect?
<tsdgeos> the license is already there
<tsdgeos> lines 17 and down
<Saviq> ah ok
<Saviq> so $...$ are just markers
<Saviq> not vars
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then we need to add a licensecheck-compatible line in the comment there
<tsdgeos> that'd be modifying the file and meaning we have to distribute the changes :D
<tsdgeos> oh actually no
<tsdgeos> we can assume gpl3
<tsdgeos> and since it's a test who cares
<Saviq> and the header is not under copyright
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apt-get install devscripts
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and make the copyright header pass
<Saviq> +test
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and run tests locally before submitting :P
<Saviq> at least the test target
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i'd tell you i had done that
<tsdgeos> but i didn't
<tsdgeos> but still, it passes
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/726206/
<tsdgeos> otoh don't see any copytight check in there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, because it's not merged yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the copyright check is part of jenkins jobs for now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: totally my fault for not running the tests
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, gotcha ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but you can use licensecheck from devscripts
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, something like `licensecheck -r . | grep -v -F ./builddir | grep "No copyright"`
<Saviq> the .sci files are ignored later
<tsdgeos> or i can do
<tsdgeos> licensecheck tests/unittests/plugins/Utils/modeltest.cpp
<tsdgeos> and that's it :D
<tsdgeos> i just added a few files
<dandrader> mzanetti, hi. have you had time to check this autopilot issue I e-mailed you about?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I've seen the mail, but still working on the mail queue. I know the solution to your issue and will come back to you within the next half hour
<mzanetti> well... maybe not directly the solution. but can definitely help you
<dandrader> mzanetti, awesome! thanks!
<Saviq> dandrader, DUDE! don't you sleep!?
<Saviq> 5am!? really?
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah. woke up early so that I can go climbing in the afternoon :)
<Saviq> dandrader, nice
<Saviq> dandrader, but then...
<Saviq> 5am!? really?
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I keep on wondering too
<mzanetti> :)
<dandrader> actually, I started at 04:30 :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'd have time for you now
<mzanetti> lets not flood the channel...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/sortfilterproxymodelqml_split/revision/611 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/sortfilterproxymodelqml_split/revision/612
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, looks good
<tsdgeos> he
<tsdgeos> Found 2 license prolems:
<tsdgeos> tests/unittests/plugins/Utils/modeltest.h	LGPL (v2.1)	2013 Digia Plc and/or its subsidiary(-ies)
<tsdgeos> tests/unittests/plugins/Utils/modeltest.cpp	LGPL (v2.1)	2013 Digia Plc and/or its subsidiary(-ies)
<tsdgeos> Houston, we have a prolem
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall i simply remove the code and be happy with worse testing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it seems licensecheck checks for Canonical copyright explicitly?
<tsdgeos> not on my machine
<tsdgeos> but maybe on whatever that is runninng
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's set up so on jenkins, probably
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you shed some light ^?
 * mzanetti reads backlog
<mzanetti> hehe
 * mzanetti adds Digia to the list of allowed licenses
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/pbuilderjenkins/add-digia-license/+merge/159319
<Saviq> reboot
<tsdgeos> uhoh
<tsdgeos> my kernel is oopsing
<tsdgeos> in audio related stuff
<tsdgeos> did my HW just break?¿
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, what's the news on the street? on what are you working on? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm afraid we won't be able to test your branch though, the power up/down machine is broken in the data center
<didrocks> sil2100: so we can't run autopilot…
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! I have been continuuing some testing regarding HUD unit tests reliability and checking on merges and their failures
<sil2100> didrocks: which branch do you have in mind?
<sil2100> The one with AP fixes for raring?
<sil2100> (armhf seems failing there for unknown reasons for me...)
<didrocks> sil2100: this one, but in paticular all the "add all the packages for autopilot to run"
<didrocks> sil2100: great! Keep hacking on the HUD, would be great to have something passing today ;)
<sil2100> I also hope https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/camera-app/packaging/+merge/153651 will get in pretty soon!
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, did you see the questions? if you have more QML knowledge than I…
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. do you know the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtvideo-node/arches/+merge/158405 ? Since I remember it was blocked because of some issues with quantal...
<sil2100> On which fginther was working I think?
<didrocks> sil2100: right, I don't know where fginther is with this
<didrocks> sil2100: if you don't mind tracking it :)
<sil2100> Ok, will do that then - since I saw a discussion yesterday as well about it but didn't see if it got resolved ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent, thanks!
<smspillaz> didrocks: just got some foundations laid so that we can do acceptance tests on compiz plugins
<smspillaz> which is awesome
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh! excellent news :) acceptance tests needs a UI though?
<smspillaz> didrocks: xorg-gtest
<smspillaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1101026/+merge/159307 that should allow us to run move, resize, grid, decor without opengl
<smspillaz> so we can run them as a CI job
<didrocks> smspillaz: ah, even better :)
<smspillaz> yep, been hoping to have that for a while
<didrocks> smspillaz: this should be even some autopkgtests :)
<didrocks> for debian and ubuntu
<smspillaz> I just need to see how broken things are when running those plugins without opengl, as it hasn't worked in over a year
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah ;)
<tsdgeos> and the oops went away
<tsdgeos> now i don't know if the HW is half dead or the SW is half broken :-/
<smspillaz> didrocks: well, it should work as an autopkgtest as long as it works in CI. iirc xorg-gtest was in main now
<didrocks> smspillaz: autopkgtests are running against the installed version of your software
<didrocks> smspillaz: so it needs tweaking to support that :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: those are triggered when a reverse dependency is uploaded for instance
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah I see. I think that probably makes more sense for autopilot then
<smspillaz> hmm
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's different from autopilot, but I agree the lines are not quite clear
<smspillaz> yeah I can see the difference, I'm just wondering what the implementation would look like
<didrocks> yeah, quite hard to decipher some guidances
<smspillaz> yould probably do it, you'd just need to "install" the test binaries or something
<smspillaz> *you could probably
<MacSlow> smspillaz, hey Sam!
<smspillaz> howdy
<smspillaz> MacSlow: how goes things?
<MacSlow> smspillaz, very busy :)
<smspillaz> I can imagine ;-)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess it'll take a while until that Digia fix gets to the jenkins slaves?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I have to apt-update and install it on all nodes manually :/
<tsdgeos> really?¿
<tsdgeos> ouch
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> I think there was an approach to use landscape for the jenkins nodes. not sure why thats not the case any more
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well... there might be a cron job that updates the pbuilderjenkins package nightly... but that won't happen before tomorrow
<tsdgeos> he he
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is your MP prone to conflicts and should be merged asap or can it wait until it gets deployed somehow (i.e. someone else has a high prio fix and needs to update stuff)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess it can wait
<sil2100> didrocks: anything else I can help with in-between test runs?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... in case it kepps on failing after a reasonable amount of time, ping me and I'll update
<didrocks> sil2100: plenty of things! :) one sec
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: do you want to do a hangout?
<didrocks> (a quick one)
<sil2100> Oh boy... didn't migrate to chromium yet! Is screensharing needed ;)? If it's not crucial, I could
<didrocks> sil2100: no screensharing I guess
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, ready when you are then
<didrocks> sil2100: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3a7c0c16c2cce6a379d806887326c30f5e5388ac?authuser=0&hl=it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: could you just build and run this one please and let me know if its able to load the dashes? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-lightdm/+merge/158245
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it does not here... but I can't spot the difference to trunk - which works here
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: device or pc?
<mzanetti> pc
<tsdgeos> doing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seems to work here
<tsdgeos> what problem are you having exacly?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: any hints what could be wrong here?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ./run'ing trunk works fine here, but on this one it just doesn't load any dash
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I already deleted builddir and built again
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so you get a totally empty thing after opening the greeter?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well, to be honest i'm not really running that branch alone, i got trunk and merged that branch in, maybe that makes a difference?
 * tsdgeos tries the pristine branch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I tried that too... says nothing to merge
<mzanetti> I tried the other way round tho... cloned that branch and merged trunk into it
<Saviq> mzanetti, I tried the set_target_properties()
<Saviq> mzanetti, that doesn't get populated to the dependant targets
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I agree on the cmake module, thought of that myself, and will do
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... that sucks... but afaics we would only need it on the real ctest ones...
<mzanetti> Saviq: because the others are verbose themselves... while only make check uses ctest and hides output
<Saviq> mzanetti, we would need to set it up on each add_test() manually :/
<mzanetti> ok... skip it then...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I have creating a dummy Makefile in our root on my TODO
<Saviq> mzanetti, that will forward whatever to builddir
<mzanetti> uuhhh! nice one!
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we can then put the env there
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> ok, so .cmake is remaining
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ran it on the device, works fine too
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: honestly no idea how to debug it :-/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... thanks...
<Saviq> can I help?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: other than adding a million printfs of course :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-lightdm/+merge/158245
<mzanetti> Saviq: running this on my PC does not load any lenses
<mzanetti> Saviq: running trunk on my PC works fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: says nothing to be merged
<Saviq> mzanetti, checking
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, it works on tsdgeos's machine... so probably something locally here... I would still like to understand whats happening
<mzanetti> but not really sure how to approach
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: which sdk do you have?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sdk?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tried ./build_unity -c? I wonder if it's related to your having libunity installed
<tsdgeos>  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<tsdgeos> 0.1.42~raring1 ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: same here
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, didn't try
<mzanetti> Saviq: still wouldn't explain trunk working, would it? (as the MP doesn't seem to change that part)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, true
<Saviq> mzanetti, works here
<Saviq> mzanetti, any interesting output on the console?
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope. exactly the same except warnings caused by lenses are missing
<Saviq> mzanetti, no idea here
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd go for a rm -R ../unity_build
<Saviq> and start over
<tsdgeos> may it be related to you not having "some other lightdm" thing installed?
 * Saviq doesn't like the .h links, though
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: just in case this is what i have http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/726320/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the lightdm part is the only thing working :D
<mzanetti> anyways, thanks
<tsdgeos> i know, but won't hurt to install a few packages :D
<Cimi> Saviq, saw your ping this morning but I'm with some headache cause I had insomnia last night and slept only a few, was for your cmake refactor? looks good to me
<Cimi> (I took an aspirin btw)
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it was about yesterday's talk about dee in the mock plugin
<Cimi> Saviq, ok tell me
<Saviq> Cimi, there can be no dee in there, you just need a ListMOdel
<Saviq> Cimi, so you need to create/use something that's based on QAbstractListModel
<Cimi> Saviq, but it's categories from the c++ plugin?
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't care about dee
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, it's an implementation detail the tests can't know about
<mzanetti> Cimi: you need DeeVariantText in a test?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I need a list modelk
<Cimi> mzanetti, lens.categories
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah... so why not use ListModel (I didn't get the full conversation so I might tell you outdated stuff now - just tell me to shut up in that case)
<Cimi> mzanetti, for me everything is ok, I have almost 0 experience in c++/qt, I have seen the real plugin was returning a dee model
<Cimi> mzanetti, and thought it was required the same
<Cimi> also I need to see how to write a model in c++
<mzanetti> Cimi: not sure if it helps you... but here I mocked some parts of Dee in the most simplistic way there is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-filtergrids/+merge/158941
<Saviq> mzanetti, uh, add_custom_target(check DEPENDS test) doesn't work...
<Saviq> freakin' test isn't a normal target
<Saviq> at least not under make (it worked under ninja...
<mzanetti> hmpf...
<Saviq> but I did try to debuild it...
 * Saviq tries again
<Saviq> hmm it works
 * Saviq doesn't get it
<Saviq> mzanetti, why the --force-yes?
<mzanetti> Saviq: already delete the branch again
<mzanetti> Saviq: it kept on failing here... but while editing the comment in the MP I flashed todays image and it worked again
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, seem dh_auto_test actually uses the test target (at least for CMake projects)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so the custom target wasn't helping anyway
<Saviq> and the failures were silent anyway
<Saviq> and!
<Saviq> it sets CTEST_OUTPUT_ON_FAILURE by itself
<Saviq> so we can get rid of the check target altogether
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... the check target was just to keep syntax compatible to googletest, right?
<mzanetti> I haven't seen that before either....
<Saviq> mzanetti, I thought it was about debhelper...
<Saviq> didrocks, question - why the "check" target?
<mzanetti> but jenkins executes "make check || make test" anyways... so fine with me
<didrocks> Saviq: sorry, out of context, what check target? :)
<didrocks> Saviq: jenkins merger?
<Saviq> didrocks, no, in general
<Saviq> didrocks, we had a custom "check" target in CMake
<Saviq> for compatibility with...
<Saviq> something
<Saviq> I thought it was about dh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so in the dash search we still have that occasional crash on search
<didrocks> Saviq: dh runs make check, it's a general target we have in projects to run unit tests and tests that can be run with isolation
<Saviq> didrocks, actually dh runs make test
<tsdgeos> i've checked and going to carousel+listview+patches still crashes
<Saviq> didrocks, at least under CMake
<tsdgeos> so it's unrelated
<tsdgeos> not sure if carousel at all or not
<didrocks> Saviq: right, it depends on the build tool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, uhm, was hoping it is
<tsdgeos> nah
<tsdgeos> the bt is weeeeird
<didrocks> Saviq: autotools are more "make check": http://www.sourceware.org/autobook/autobook/autobook_98.html
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah exactly, so I was wondering if there's any reason to keep the check target if we have issues with keeping it :)
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/726350/
<tsdgeos> QQuickWindowIncubationController::incubate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that I never saw...
<tsdgeos> what's a incubation controller? :D
<didrocks> Saviq: if you have a make test, that's fine, use that one :)
<Saviq> didrocks, \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah because you where not running with your own Qt so you didn't see the assert but the crash probably
<tsdgeos> which may have been a bit different
<didrocks> Saviq: let me just recheck that dh_tests is indeed running that one as well for cmake
<Saviq> didrocks, sbuild didn't complain
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, probably
<tsdgeos> when running with the system qt i get http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/726356/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<didrocks> Saviq: didn't complain != run :p
<Saviq> didrocks, it did run the tests, yes
<didrocks> Saviq: but yeah, dh_auto_test is running make test and make check, depending on what it found in the makefile
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, smarts!
<Saviq> didrocks, awesome, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: yw ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not even, I think
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it might actually be related (i.e. you fixed one thing, but there's another happening anyway)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> this one gonna be harder i think
<Saviq> mzanetti, will you tell me I should split out the cmake stuff out of that MP? (/me cries away for git)
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<mzanetti> Saviq: from the flatten-qmltests one?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> why that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause it's not really related ;)
<mzanetti> no... just merge it as is... history isn't worth a thing with bzr anyways
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, what targets to we want "forwarded" to builddir?
<mzanetti> alltests
<mzanetti> autopilot
<mzanetti> hmm.... thats the ones I use the most
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you please check lines 1244 and 1257 in here https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-lightdm/+merge/158245
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think there is something fishy - we should not need this
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<mzanetti> besides the mock should probably live somewhere in tests/ not plugins/
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm thinking the plugin links to the mocks
<Saviq> mzanetti, which are separate .so
<Saviq> which would, of course, be bad
<mzanetti> yeah... I guess so...
<Saviq> mzanetti, is there a MP from you fixing the path/LD in autopilot?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no...... only the builddir thingie...
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I can do
<Saviq> mzanetti, could there be?
<mzanetti> yea
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes please
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure about fixing it _in_ the .py, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: where else?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's only relevant for local builds
<mzanetti> yeah... the py distinguishes between local and installed builds
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, more local
<Saviq> mzanetti, as in: if you have the deps installed
<Saviq> mzanetti, the LD isn't required
<Saviq> even though you build locally
<mzanetti> my case, that is
<Saviq> yes ;)
<Saviq> so I wonder if the Makefile I'm writing now could have bearing here
<Saviq> mzanetti, with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5715632/
<Saviq> mzanetti, make autopilot works here
 * Saviq needs to learn Ninja to do the same for it
<mzanetti> Saviq: what if you execute "make autopilot" within the build dir?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it won't
<Saviq> of course
<Saviq> mzanetti, but if you go ./qml-phone-shell in the build dir
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will fail just as well
<dandrader> mzanetti, is there any way to known if ci is building (or is scheduled to build) my merge proposal?
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's temporary
 * dandrader is anxious
<Saviq> dandrader, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-ci/
<Saviq> dandrader, you need to look through the running jobs
<Saviq> dandrader, and look at their parameters
<Saviq> there's a link on the left
<Saviq> dandrader, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-ci/583/parameters/?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... open parameters and then just use the "Previous build"/"Next build" links
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq  excellent! thanks!
<dandrader> jesus.. it takes time "Started 42 min ago"
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm fine with it... if you're fine with it we're good I'd say
<Saviq> dandrader, it's most probably queued
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... let me check what's blocking the queue
<Saviq> dandrader, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/376/console hangs
<Saviq> mzanetti, we shouldn't need to do anything in run_on_device - build-dep are handling it (we need a release for that, though)
<Saviq> mzanetti, beat me to it
<dandrader> damn whitespace...
<Saviq> dandrader, http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Highlight_unwanted_spaces ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, also, MAKE TEST! ;P
<dandrader> I have a "set listchars" for that but it doesn't seem to be working so well
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed the Makefile
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed to where?
<Saviq> mzanetti, same branch
<mzanetti> Saviq: you sure?
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> mzanetti, now
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's quite stupid, but saves the "-C builddir"
<Saviq> and remembering it, too
<mzanetti> I like it a lot
<mzanetti> just for doing quick reviews the builddir thingie was quite annoying me
<mzanetti> Saviq: approved
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, what did we agree upon yesterday about the utils vs. mocks in /tests/ (and the tests for them)
<Saviq> /tests/{utils,mocks} for the actual plugins
<Saviq> and the tests for them? ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... regarding tests for utils we didn't come to a clear conclusion
<mzanetti> Saviq: if you promise to keep them at one level you can put them to /tests/utils/tests :D
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> anyone? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-filtergrids/+merge/158941
<mzanetti> Cimi would like to get a second opinion before top-approving
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> what mzanetti said
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<mzanetti> Saviq: do'h!
<mzanetti> Saviq: Jenkins searches for a Makefile before it searches for a CMakeLists.txt
<Saviq> mzanetti, jenkins or dh?
<mzanetti> Saviq: probably both
<Saviq> yeah, dh
<Saviq> damn
<Saviq> let's drop it for now
<Saviq> I have an idea for later
<Saviq> will probably go for a Makefile.in in ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed
<smspillaz> Trevinho: andyrock: got a question about the switcher if either of you are around
<smspillaz> Trevinho: andyrock: do either of you know if the intended design for the switcher was that alt-tab (quickly) was supposed to take you to the next *application* or the next *window* (of the same application)
<Saviq> mzanetti, what do you make of these failures https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-armhf-ci/585/console ?
<smspillaz> there's an AP test that suggests its the former, although looking at SwitcherModel it doesn't even try to do that
<Saviq> smspillaz, AFAIK, alt+tab -> applications, alt+${key_over_tab} -> windows of the same application
<mzanetti> Saviq: missing merge with trunk: line 1875 of https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_remove_fakes_from_qml/+merge/158370
<smspillaz> that's what I thought too
<mzanetti> Saviq: not really a merge, but that file has been moved to Components
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> dandrader, you need to merge trunk again in your fakes branch
<dandrader> Saviq, fixing it now
<dandrader> done. let's see what happens next
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> dandrader: just merging is not enough... the file has been moved to Components. you need to adjust your .install file too
<mzanetti> dandrader: just remove line 1875 from your diff
<dandrader> mzanetti, I did that
<mzanetti> ok
<sil2100> fginther: ping! Give me a sign once you're online :)
<sil2100> didrocks: can you access the Touch Apps docs?
<sil2100> Since I get weird errors...
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have a link handy?
<didrocks> as we are having a lot of docs :)
<mterry> didrocks, did you deploy the manual upload or shall I?
<mterry> the manual mode for Raring I meant
<didrocks> mterry: no, I can do it, it would mean that for today and tomorrow, we need to manually publish though
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtubuntu-camera/add_bootstrapping/+merge/159372 <- if anything
<sil2100> (wrong channel)
<mterry> didrocks, fair, if we don't like that, it can wait easy enough
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, let's pull on Thursday?
<didrocks> mterry: but at least, everything is prepared :)
<didrocks> mterry: thanks btw!
<smspillaz> didrocks: so the good news is that none of the WM related tests appear to be failing using lp:compiz
<mzanetti> I guess its not possible to run old Unity windowed, is it?
<smspillaz> mzanetti: it is, dunno how tested it is
<didrocks> smspillaz: \o/ excellent work, that's a first good step to trust the WM behavior :)
<smspillaz> mzanetti: unity-standalone
<mzanetti> cool, thanks
<mzanetti> unity : Depends: libnux-abiversion-20121121.01
<mzanetti> which is a virtual package provided by libnux-4.0-0 which is already installed
<mzanetti> still it doesn't let me to install unity
<paulliu> Hi, I'm writing tests for DashPeople.qml. But still don't get how the data is passed from lens daemon to qml?
<mzanetti> paulliu: let me check
<mzanetti> paulliu: do you have a specific line of code you don't understand?
<paulliu> For example, Binding { target: lensView.lens... ,  who assigned the lensView.lens?
<tsdgeos> what do you mean assigned?
<tsdgeos> lensView is an object and lens is a property of the object, no?
<paulliu> lensView is the root element of DashPeople.qml
<paulliu> But it seems to me that it is inherit by LensView Object.
<paulliu> inherit from.
<paulliu> I'm thinking provide some mock-up data in tests and do some UI tests there? So I'd like to fake the data from lens?
<tsdgeos> well DashPeople is a LensView
<mterry> didrocks, who was I supposed to ping with UTAH errors?
<mzanetti> paulliu: yeah... DashPeople inherits from LensView, which means it inherits the property "lens"
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok, but that property is undefined when I create a instance of DashPeople.
<paulliu> mzanetti: Am I doing something wrong?
<fginther> sil2100, pong chirp pong
<tsdgeos> paulliu: of course it's undefined
<tsdgeos>     property Lens lens
<tsdgeos> nothing is assigned
<tsdgeos> so it's undefined
<tsdgeos> it does exist with no value
<mzanetti> paulliu: in Dash/Dash.qml
<mzanetti> paulliu: there is a Model holding all Lenses and assigning the appropriate LensViews as delegates
<paulliu> mzanetti: ah..ok. Let me check.
<mzanetti> paulliu: sorry... DashContent.qml
<mzanetti> paulliu: line 124
<paulliu> mzanetti: yeah.
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok. thanks.
<mzanetti> paulliu: so you can just create your own "Lens" and assign it to DashPeople in your test
<tsdgeos> dednick: the list deletes the delegates as its own discretion
<paulliu> mzanetti: Yeah, I'll do it.
<tsdgeos> dednick: are we having problems when that happens?
<didrocks> mterry: the CDU is dead
<mterry> didrocks, CDU?
<didrocks> mterry: the hw rebooting the machines
<didrocks> that's why everything is broken
<mterry> didrocks, boo
<didrocks> I just pinged you on the qa channel :)
<kgunn> mzanetti: mterry oops....moving here
<mzanetti> so... anyone has a hint why I can't install unity? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715900/
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah... same here... wanted to read through the launcher docs
<mzanetti> kgunn: anyways, mterry asks who will implement the Pinentry thingies
<tsdgeos> libnux-4.0-0 4.0.0phablet14bzr763raring0
<tsdgeos> brrrr
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: phablet-age stuff?
<tsdgeos> do you have the phone-ppa (the unsafe one) enabled?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... but all the unity packages are not from there... and I would understand if it crashes because of the ABI breakage...
<kgunn> mzanetti: mterry do either of you have a sense for size? e.g. days vs weeks vs month?.....what little i've witnessed so far would seem like ~1week
<kgunn> mzanetti: are you wanting to do it? :)
<kgunn> mterry: to answer your original question...not assigned at the moment....and we need to capture
<kgunn> mterry: in a bp
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah, sure... I'm just not exactly sure on the rest of the schedule and what exactly it includes
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos: disable that ppa, otherwise the versions conflict between eachothers and everyone is unhappy
<tsdgeos> err
<kgunn> mzanetti: right...when gdocs are back, take a look at monthly first, see the launcher load...then let's chat
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> that ppa is not for desktop usage
<mterry> kgunn, mzanetti, yeah, I'm in the middle of trying to figure out bp and stuff
<kgunn> mterry: should we just glom on to this one ? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-greeter
<kgunn> mterry: or create a new one just for pin-entry
<mzanetti> kgunn: mterry: So in general yes, I'd be happy to help out with this if the schedule permits it - which we will find out once the requirements are captured
<kgunn> mzanetti: mterry surely for 13.10 we can limit it to pin....leaving osk/passphrase for after
<mzanetti> wouldn't entering a pin also require an OSK?
<mzanetti> (depends on the design I guess)
<kgunn> mzanetti: true...10 key most likely
<kgunn> mzanetti: i was just trying to limit the ui effort to one layout vs doing 2 before 13.10
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah... a matter of the layout, but still, the OSK needs to be there (unless they want us to implement something more fancy for just numbers ourselves)
<kgunn> mzanetti: its basically the phone dial pad widget
<kgunn> 10 key that is
<mzanetti> I see
<dednick> tsdgeos: yes.
<tsdgeos> dednick: ok, that's bd, let's do the standup and talk about it later again
<sil2100> fginther: chirp ;)
<sil2100> fginther: could you tell me what's the status with https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtvideo-node/arches/+merge/158405 ? Since I remember the issue was the lack of stack for quantal or something?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: try if this helps https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-tests-menucontent/+merge/158562 (i think it's the "this" part for the Lens constructor)
<fginther> sil2100, I'm not sure how we solve the quantal dependency problem at the moment. We almost have changes in place to use the daily build ppa, but that won't help here
<mterry> fginther, sil2100: it will help; we just need to have the PPA used by CI, rebuild the PPA, then retrigger that merge job's CI
<Saviq> hrm
<fginther> mterry, sil2100 I'll get it setup
<mterry> didrocks, we will have the daily-release jobs building for quantal too, right?
<didrocks> mterry: no, there is no gain of daily releasing touch for quantal
<didrocks> knowing it will be dropped soon
<sil2100> fginther: thanks!
<mterry> didrocks, :(  well, then we won't be able to CI a lot of these things.  Like, packages depend on platform-api for example.  If we don't daily-release platform-api...
<sil2100> Well, we need the quantal packages fetched in CI at least as a 'dummy' workaround
<sil2100> For quantal
<didrocks> mterry: they still have a dput job in quantal, right?
<didrocks> mterry: in a ppa
<didrocks> without daily release
<sil2100> We can push manually to the daily-next PPA when there's need, right?
<didrocks> mterry: then, I guess sergiusens will remove quantal support in the follow days when, he's happy with his raring image?
<sil2100> As long as CI would use the daily-next PPA in CI
<sil2100> Damn
<sil2100> -CI
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, yeah, we can have a manual push, but TBH, I think it's not a priority and CI should continue commit putting to a ppa for quantal?
<fginther> didrocks, that's what I thought we would be doing
<kgunn> nic-doffay: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/scenegraph-openglunderqml.html
<mterry> didrocks, fginther: so CI will push to a PPA now?
<mterry> I didn't know it did that
<fginther> mterry, the upstream autolanding builds get dput into a ppa
<mterry> fginther, fascinating.  I didn't realize we had two things pushing to PPAs (daily-release and CI)
<didrocks> mterry: we are going to kill CI pushing to it once everything will be on the same page :)
<mterry> fginther, that's why I was pushing for having the daily-release PPA included in CI jobs, because I thought it had to be to pick up previous builds
<mterry> fginther, where will the CI quantal phablet builds go now?
<fginther> mterry, so the ci jobs dput to ppa:phablet-team/ppa
<didrocks> fginther: why you don't have a local repo?
<didrocks> like for the rest
<didrocks> makes more sense as you build debs
<fginther> didrocks, I think the ppa was setup first and there was too much inertia to change
<didrocks> fginther: weird, the local repo was something we supported even before you redo the jenkins stuff :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: yup, lots of moving peices still, but its the plan
<sil2100> Ok ok, so hm, what needs to be done still for the qtvideo-node merge to get in?
<sil2100> ;)
<fginther> sil2100, I'll build ci again when I get the job updated. It's possible the broken dependency has been updated
<sergiusens> didrocks: local repo where? The PPA is later used to build from offspring
<sergiusens> didrocks: which has intense firewall rules
<sil2100> fginther: \o/ excellent!
<sil2100> Thanks
<didrocks> sergiusens: local repo so that CI always builds against latest
<didrocks> sergiusens: separate upstream merger discussion :)
<fginther> sergiusens, we use a local repo for building unity.  We essentially save the debs the jenkins builds
<sergiusens> fginther: didrocks that's fine, but we need the debs somewhere, to build the actual image
<sergiusens> so local repo doesn't cut it here
<sergiusens> if it is just for a jenkins build to speed things up, no problem with that, but the packages would still need to be accessible outside
<didrocks> sergiusens: right, forgot about that, but that won't be needed anymore once it daily releases
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so, either you use a QML animation http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-qmltypereference.html#states-transitions-and-animations and use that in C++
<sergiusens> didrocks: yup, exactly.. and once we build in cdimage, everything will need to be in the archive anyways....
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or you could probably use QVariantAnimation http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qvariantanimation.html
<didrocks> sergiusens: yep
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but it's better to keep it in QML IMO
<nic-doffay> Agreed Saviq it would simplify matters.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as it's not going to save us much to do it in C++, and will be less coupled to the actual behavior
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so you will have a "mouseCoords" and "repelValue" from 0.0 to 1.0
<Saviq> nic-doffay, bound to the MouseArea and Animation
<Saviq> respectively
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and those you will read in C++ and react accordingly
<nic-doffay> Saviq, will get back to you now, just busy sorting something out...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I just ran qmlscene on the phone, it seems to have executed correctly with no issues.
<nic-doffay> How can I check this on the actual phone? :P
<nic-doffay> There's a gesture, I just can't seem to pick up which one it is.
<nic-doffay> It's a bit erratic.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not sure what you mean :)
<nic-doffay> There's a certain swipe gesture which brings up the qmlscene
<nic-doffay> which is being run
<nic-doffay> I just want to clarify what it is haha
<nic-doffay> Because it's a bit erratic.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you just have to unlock the phone
<Saviq> nic-doffay, by edge-swiping from the right
<nic-doffay> Ok brilliant.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then switch to the apps lens
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to see the qmlscene entry in "Running apps"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and just tap on it to bring it to the front
<Saviq> nic-doffay, also, if you just keep the phone unlocked, the app you run should come to the front by itself
<kenvandine> smspillaz, when you have a moment, can you take a look at bug 1165343
<ubot5> bug 1165343 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Windows are placed with titlebar obscured by Unity menubar." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165343
<kenvandine> smspillaz, it was introduced by rev 3636 of lp:compiz/0.9.9
<kenvandine> smspillaz, it breaks all Qt apps that don't set position to other than 0,0
<Cimi> Saviq, Categories is a list of CategoryFilters?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, actually
<Saviq> Cimi, it's a ListModel
<Saviq> Cimi, that exposes CategoryFilters as one of the roles
<Cimi> Saviq, mmm
<Saviq> Cimi, look in categories.{h,cpp}
<Cimi> one thing at a time
<Cimi> I am subclassinc qabstractlist
<Cimi> one of the private variables is a qlist
<Cimi>     QList<Type*> m_categories;
<Cimi> so Type might be CategoryFilter here
<Cimi> then I'll have to copy categoryfilter to the fake plugin too I think
<Saviq> Cimi, but not the _actual_ CategoryFilter
<Saviq> Cimi, just something that has the same API
<Cimi> ok
<nic-doffay> Question about the units quick.
<nic-doffay> My qmlscene shows up pretty small on the desktop at 25 unit width and height, however it seems pretty large on the phone.
<nic-doffay> this doesn't change no matter what unit amount I put.
<nic-doffay> Any ideas?
<tsdgeos> is it showing up maximized in the phone?
<tsdgeos> what is big, the window or the things you draw?
<mterry> fginther, so platform-api is raring-only in phablet-team/ppa, probably because it built when the configs were raring only.  How can we manually kick CI to rebuild packages for quantal?
<fginther> sergiusens, ^^ We would need to create a release through a changelog update, correct?
<smspillaz> kenvandine: lovely, I'll have a look
<smspillaz> kenvandine: grrr, I hate it when this happens. Fix one app break another
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> smspillaz, thanks!
<smspillaz> kenvandine: though tbh, if those Qt apps are setting StaticGravity then IMO they are broken
<kenvandine> smspillaz, hopefully bisecting it for you will make it easy to fix :)
<smspillaz> kenvandine: yeah, I know what the problem is, but I feel like its an app problem and not a window manager problem
<kenvandine> perhaps qt should do that...
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, yeah maximum width
<smspillaz> kenvandine: is this every Qt window ?
<kenvandine> yes
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: probably becuse the phone runs it maximixed
<kenvandine> that doesn't set the position
<kenvandine> many of the qt examples set position to other than 0,0
<kenvandine> those are fine
<seb128> kenvandine, is that breakage in raring?
<kenvandine> but if you drop that and try again
<kenvandine> it breaks
<smspillaz> kenvandine: seb128 just back it out
<kenvandine> seb128, yes
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, can I disable this?
<seb128> kenvandine, shrug :/
<smspillaz> guake is not all that important
<seb128> smspillaz, that will re-introduce the other bug though?
<smspillaz> seb128: yep
<smspillaz> sucks
<kenvandine> the fix was for guake
<smspillaz> yeah I know, guake is less important than this
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: no clue, to be honest, but just put another item on top of yours and then handle your item size on your own
<seb128> kenvandine, why do you hate guake? :p
<smspillaz> and I feel like this is going to be nontrivial
<kenvandine> hehe
<smspillaz> though maybe it won't be
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: did i made any sense there?
<seb128> kenvandine, can you propose the revert? or talk to sil2100 about it?
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> smspillaz, well, hard freeze is tomorrow, we better revert and try to fix it properly in a SRU?
<smspillaz> makes sense
<kenvandine> smspillaz, should i do that or maybe give you a few minutes to think about it?
<smspillaz> seb128: I have an idea. If you'd prefer a proper fix I can quickly check if one will work
<sergiusens> fginther: changelog needs to say quantal
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, I think so :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, hmm, qmlRegisterSingleton<T>(...) → it seems you can't pass that back to C++ :/
<nic-doffay> giving it a go now.
<kenvandine> smspillaz, ping me and i can confirm the fix
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ¿?
<sil2100> kenvandine, seb128: what seems to be the problem?
<kenvandine> and if it isn't a quick fix
<sergiusens> fginther: but give me a sec, this might get me the leverage to move to raring quicker
<kenvandine> i'll revert
<smspillaz> okay hang on
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it comes back as QObject(0x0) :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: really?
<kenvandine> sil2100, rev 3636 of lp:compiz/0.9.9 breaks qt apps
<fginther> sergiusens, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if I create the instance in QML
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it comes back fine
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<kenvandine> window decorations behind the panel
 * smspillaz hates working around all these broken applications
<kenvandine> bug 1165343
<ubot5> bug 1165343 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Windows are placed with titlebar obscured by Unity menubar." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165343
<smspillaz> kenvandine: actually, go ahead and revert it. I just realized that the only way we can fix it is to regress guake
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, as an example I tried moving the width and height to the child instead of the parent: https://pastebin.canonical.com/89362/
<nic-doffay> Is this what you meant?
<nic-doffay> Because I'm not seeing a change.
<kenvandine> smspillaz, will do
<sergiusens> fginther: well, it doesn't really matter as long as the devs do the changelog dance as they've been doing all along
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: that's what i meant
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: your code is "wrong" though
<kenvandine> smspillaz, thanks!
 * smspillaz represses some rage about broken applications that set _NET_FRAME_EXTENTS with StaticGravity
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: can't specify both width and height and say it has to fill the parent
<smspillaz> (well _NET_REQUEST_FRAME_EXTENTS at least)
<smspillaz> (that behaviour is just totally broken)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: with qmlRegisterSingleton you mean qmlRegisterSingletonType ?
<nic-doffay> Sorted tsdgeos
<smspillaz> (why would you ask to have window decorations pre-allocated and then ask to be placed as though you didn't have them ... and then get rid of the window decorations)
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can i see the code?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, incoming
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.unity-test-module/+merge/159410
<tsdgeos> Saviq: your callback function is wrong?
<tsdgeos> has to be
<tsdgeos> QJSValue (*callback)(QQmlEngine *, QJSEngine *)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it converts automagically
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's two
<tsdgeos> ah right
<kenvandine> smspillaz, sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/compiz/0.9.9.fix_1165343/+merge/159412
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's another one for QObject *(*callback)(QQmlEngine *, QJSEngine *)
<kenvandine> i am going to reopen the bug it reverts the fix for
<smspillaz> kenvandine: cool actually I just realized something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, smells like a Qt bug, no?
<smspillaz> kenvandine: along with the revert, decor.cpp:1571
 * kenvandine listens
<smspillaz> add another check w->isViewable ()
<smspillaz> so w->frame () || w->isViewable () || w->hasUnmapReference ()
<smspillaz> um
<smspillaz> (w->frame () && w->isViewable ()) || w->hasUnmapReference ()
<dandrader> Saviq, omg, it passed! https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_remove_fakes_from_qml/+merge/158370
<Saviq> dandrader, omg! ;)
<sil2100> smspillaz, kenvandine: the revert itself looks fine to me, so I'll approve it in its current state - feel free to modify it later on
<sil2100> Since I have to jump out for practice now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so the problem is that if you put TestUtil somewhere that is a property of a C++ object that pointer is 0?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if I pass the object to C++ it's 0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, even if on QML side it's not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and even if an object created on the QML side is not, either
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tried killing the "qmlRegisterType<TestUtil>(uri, 0, 1, "TestUtilObject"); // for debugging only" just in case?
<kenvandine> -    const bool visible = (w->frame () ||
<kenvandine> +    const bool visible = ((w->frame () && w->isViewable ()) ||
<kenvandine>  		          w->hasUnmapReference ());
<kenvandine> smspillaz, ^^
<tsdgeos> shouldn't matter but
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it wasn't there before
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I only added it after I've discovered the issue
<tsdgeos> yeah seems like you hit another bug :/
<smspillaz> kenvandine: yep
<tsdgeos> we shall create a testcase for it
<Saviq> simple to reproduce at least
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unless
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it might be that I'm passing the object to itself
<Saviq> but should work anyway
<smspillaz> kenvandine: seems to work here with guake
<tsdgeos> it should not matter yeah
<smspillaz> kenvandine: can you check if that works with both guake and qt ?
<kenvandine> sure
<smspillaz> kenvandine: (do that along with the revert)
<kenvandine> i can update the MP after i check it
<kenvandine> yeah
<smspillaz> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, no difference
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you give me a testcase i can try it against 5.1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, testcase? you not want too much? :P
<Saviq> the Qt people...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or push something to that branch that uses it
<tsdgeos> and tell me what to do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, make testUnityTest
<tsdgeos> in that branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it is a testcase (not a Qt one, though)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can't find where you're using TestUtil in QML in that branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did I not add the test file?
<tsdgeos> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.unity-test-module/revision/616
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry
<tsdgeos> no worries
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed some more debug
<smspillaz> kenvandine: any results ?
<kenvandine> smspillaz, still building :)
<kenvandine> smspillaz, i always build packages and test
<kenvandine> so no quick rebuilds
<smspillaz> that is the one thing I dislike about debian packages
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds related https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-30090
<smspillaz> I would use a stronger word than "dislike" but I suspect that would start a fire
 * smspillaz waves goodbye to like 50 tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the only bug about qmlRegisterSingletonType
<kenvandine> hehe
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nah, still fails with 5.1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k, will build a simple test case tomorrow
<smspillaz> kenvandine: btw, if you have a bug in compiz make sure to mark it as affecting the upstream "compiz" project
<smspillaz> that way I'll see it
<smspillaz> and squash it
<kenvandine> smspillaz, will do!
<mzanetti> Saviq: haven't ever used registerSingleton
<mzanetti> re, btw
<smspillaz> kenvandine: I'm going to propose a similar merge to lp:compiz which will effectively revert the relevant bits, keep the extra tests and add that isViewable check
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, me neither, really just asking if I'm doing something stupid
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, you're using a singleton, so probably you are...
<kenvandine> smspillaz, cool, i noticed it wasn't trivial to revert that in trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, FU ;P
<Saviq> mzanetti, but other than that, trying to save resources, ya know :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: but no... can't give any useful info about singleton + qmlRegisterType
<mzanetti> Saviq: that was trolling... I do well know where it makes sense
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> good
<smspillaz> kenvandine: yeah there's another similar fix stacked on top
<kenvandine> smspillaz, testing now
 * smspillaz wishes the NBN would hurry up and arrive in perth, it takes too long to branch lp:compiz
<smspillaz> #firstworldproblem
<kenvandine> smspillaz, the additional check seems to have broken the qt apps again
<kenvandine> but it did fix guake :)
<smspillaz> kenvandine: ah really? hmm
<smspillaz> kenvandine: what's an example qt app I can try quickly ?
<kenvandine> friends-app
<smspillaz> kenvandine: can I just apt-get install it ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<smspillaz> cool, lets see
 * kenvandine waits
<kenvandine> smspillaz, an even simpler test is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716276/
<kenvandine> save that to test.qml
<kenvandine> and run it with qmlscene
<smspillaz> cheers
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually got one now http://ubuntuone.com/6bdHFDTDRTktymrZsaO56w
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> fails
<smspillaz> kenvandine: hmm, well this is particularly lame
<tsdgeos> QIntrusiveList
<tsdgeos> nice name :D
<smspillaz> kenvandine: I feel like this is tricky
<smspillaz> kenvandine: setting the StaticGravity hint means "don't move this window around to accomadate its decorations"
<smspillaz> and Qt is doing that
<kenvandine> :/
<smspillaz> and we have to run the placement rules before we set the decorations on the window
<smspillaz> kenvandine: I mean, I could make an exception to the StaticGravity rule for windows that would effectively have their decorations be offscreen as a result of being decorated
<kenvandine> smspillaz, from the qtbase5 source:
<kenvandine>     // Determine gravity from initial position. Do not change
<kenvandine>     // later as it will cause the window to move uncontrollably.
<kenvandine> then it uses XCB_GRAVITY_STATIC
<smspillaz> kenvandine: another option is to not revert, then give windows any relevant decorations before we run the placement rules
<smspillaz> which kinda makes sense. When you're running the placement algorithm, having more information would work in your favor
<Saviq> afk, more tomorrow
<Saviq> cheers all!
<smspillaz> kenvandine: I wouldn't suggest doing it that way for raring though, what I'm suggesting is a fairly big change
<kenvandine> ok, so the revert for raring then?
<kenvandine> without the decor.cpp change
<smspillaz> kenvandine: yeah do that for now
<kenvandine> ok
<smspillaz> kenvandine: I just noticed that what I'm suggesting is actually relatively simple, but I need to check if it works and give it some time to check for other potential regressions too
<kenvandine> smspillaz, ok, i just pushed my branch again
<smspillaz> kenvandine: actually, I'm starting to think more and more that Qt setting XCB_GRAVITY_STATIC is what's really broken here
<smspillaz> the problem with guake was that its a normal window, hasn't yet undecorated itself, yet explicitly asked us not to consider its decorations when placing it
<smspillaz> but Qt is basically doing the exact same thing, except that it intends to retain its decoratiosn
<kenvandine> smspillaz, perhaps, but based on that comment it looks like they did that for a reason
<smspillaz> kenvandine: well, the comment just said "we are basing the geometry of the window based on its gravity ... don't change this later"
<kenvandine> we could also patch qtbase5
<smspillaz> kenvandine: would you happen to know the person to talk to in qt ?
<kenvandine> Mirv, ^^
<kenvandine> Mirv  maintains our packages
<smspillaz> the other thing is that metacity and friends must implement some kind of workaround for this
<kenvandine> smspillaz, beyond that, i have no idea :)
<didrocks> fginther: not sure what happened, but unity next was uploaded to the daily-build-next ppa :/
<didrocks> fginther: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next
<didrocks> fginther: we are goint to push the unity compiz on it, I'm removing it
<kenvandine> smspillaz, what would you suggest besides XCB_GRAVITY_STATIC?
<didrocks> fginther: same from unity-lens-mock
<smspillaz> kenvandine: XCB_GRAVITY_NORTHWEST
<didrocks> and libunity
<didrocks> fginther: /!\ urgent, remove that
<didrocks> mterry: do you mind following that up with fginther once he's back?
<kenvandine> smspillaz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716339/
<didrocks> mterry: and eventually, remove what we should meanwhile
<didrocks> (I removed the 3 I mentionned)
<fginther> didrocks, I'm a little confused, do you need me to remove them?
<kenvandine> says adapt geometry to match the WM expectations :)
<didrocks> fginther: you shouldn't dput them in raring
<didrocks> fginther: the daily release is doing it
<fginther> didrocks, it came from CI? that's news to me
<didrocks> fginther: seems so
<fginther> didrocks, I'll dig into it
<didrocks>  unity - 7.81~phablet1bzr3258raring0
<didrocks> fginther: the version seems ci-ish? ^ :)
<fginther> didrocks, true
<kenvandine> smspillaz, although it does look like it might do the right thing if i default it to northwest
<didrocks> kenvandine: for lp:compiz, do you know what to do?
<didrocks> kenvandine: with your branch
<kenvandine> didrocks, no, the revert isn't as trivial there
<kenvandine> there are more stacked changes on top of the same code
<kenvandine> while waiting for CI to run again, i am doing a build of a patched qtbase5 too
<smspillaz> didrocks: leave lp:compiz alone for now, I need more time to think about this
<smspillaz> and I don't want users of other apps (namely guake) complaining
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, can you get it written somewhere so that we don't forget about it?
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, I think ken will notice the regression :p
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> so maybe that's enough to rely on kenvandine seeing it ;)
 * smspillaz throws a knife at the ICCCM
<kenvandine> the sdk guys will notice quickly too... it just took us a long time before blaming compiz :)
<smspillaz> I still think the sdk behaviour is questionable at best
<smspillaz> I'm just trying to figure out why it works with other window managers
<mterry> fginther, I manually copied those packages over, my fault
<mterry> fginther, I should have checked with didrocks
<fginther> mterry, ahhhh. no worries, I was having some serious problems tracking it down ;-)
<mterry> fginther, sorry :-/
<kgunn> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> kgunn: pong
<kgunn> dednick: ping
<smspillaz> ah interesting, the other window managers don't work the way I think they do
<kgunn> nic-doffay: ping
<mterry> fginther, I did see you retrying the arches branch a few times
<mterry> fginther, any luck there?
<didrocks> tedg: see, changing the name of the maintainer for yours is failing :) jenkins is rejecting you! :)
<didrocks> mterry: phew, you made me afraid :)
<didrocks> mterry: we are not going to land unity next in it at first
<dednick> kgunn: pong
<smspillaz> kenvandine: ok, so I have something that fixes qt, guake and others
<smspillaz> though it feels weird
<smspillaz> although, based on what I've read (and observed) with other window managers, the behaviour I'm doing seeks to be OK
<didrocks> mterry: oh, as well, do you mind closely look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/unity/plan-b/+merge/158383, it needs to get merged for tomorrow daily release
<didrocks> fginther: as well ^
<didrocks> (thanks!)
<smspillaz> kenvandine: basically, I've made it so that if you get undecorated (and aren't maximized) you get repositioned as though you were the same size as if you had decorations
<smspillaz> kenvandine: does that seem sane to you ?
<smspillaz> (this is basically what kwin does)
<smspillaz> metacity does something else, but that feels really broken, you basically just lose the decorations and end up with blank space above you
<fginther> mterry, is it safe to split a project branch into a raring branch at any time? Even if  there are recent changes in trunk that have not yet been released?
<mterry> fginther, depends?  Do you want those changes in raring or not?
<mterry> fginther, just depends on where in trunk you split I guess
<fginther> mterry, yes they need to be in raring. The changes have been merged, but daily release has not run on them yet
<mterry> fginther, so sure, split off raring and both branches will have the changes
<fginther> mterry, excellent, that was my assumption.
<fginther> mterry, cyphermox, one of you will need to deploy this when ready, correct? https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/cupstream2distro-config/oif-raring-split/+merge/159461
<mterry> fginther, yeah, but didrocks still needs to do final deployment (we need an archive-admin to do that)
<mterry> bregma, why are there target_branch entries in raring in that branch?  Wouldn't everything move to head?
<fginther> mterry, the raring stacks get the maintenance branches and head gets the trunk branches, correct?
<mterry> fginther, yeah
<cyphermox> fginther: commented
<alecu> fginther: hi, thanks for the help yesterday fixing the jenkins issue. One more question: in lp:unity is it tarmac that takes care of landing branches with "Status: Approved"? I'm guessing that it might take some time for them to be landed, but I just wanted to make sure.
<alecu> (I'm asking about the same branch as I asked yesterday: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/unity/plan-b/+merge/158383 )
<fginther> alecu, we use a jenkins process similar to the -ci jobs to do the merge
<fginther> alecu, that branch is building right now
<alecu> excellent!
<cyphermox> fginther: are you saying there are some changes in the oif stack that need to land ?
<fginther> cyphermox, they have been merged into trunk, but daily release has not run on them yet
<cyphermox> fginther: mterry: I'll deploy the stuff in cu2d once it's mrged.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> and it's stuff that needs to land in raring?
<cyphermox> fixing release critical bugs?
<fginther> cyphermox, that's a question for bregma
<fginther> bregma, ping
<bregma> well, there's a major fix to libgrip that should land, the symptom being "it doesn't work"
<bregma> same for the geisview tool in geis, but that's a lower priority since it's really only for diagnostics
<fginther> alecu, plan-b has merged
<alecu> fginther: great!
<alecu> fginther: this means that it will be released in tomorrow's unity package, right?
<fginther> alecu, yes (as long as all the pieces work)
<fginther> bregma, I approved the oif-raring-split mp and will deploy the upstream jobs once it merges
<fginther> bregma, didrocks will have to do the final step to get this update into the daily release process
<bregma> thanks
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, hi
<SveinT> anyone else here having problems with blur enabled on the Dash?
<SveinT> performance got horrible from 12.10 to 13.04
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-18
<smspillaz> slangasek: can I get you to take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1167983/+merge/158742 when next available
<mhall119> Saviq: when you get in, I just tried ./build -s on unity-next and I'm getting a dependency error:
<mhall119> libnux-4.0-dev : Depends: libnux-4.0-0 (= 4.0.1daily13.04.15-0ubuntu1) but 4.0.0daily13.03.25-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<mhall119> E: Build-dependencies for unity could not be satisfied.
 * mhall119 wonders if this is because of the smart-scopes PPA....
<mhall119> Saviq: nevermind that, I got the right libnux installed, not all if fine
<mhall119> now all is fine, I should say
<Mirv> smspillaz: o/ regarding packaging, #qt-labs might be able to answer more specific Qt questions
<smspillaz> Mirv: I think I've figured out most of it
<smspillaz> Mirv: thanks for the info though :)
<Mirv> ok :)
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Somehow not feeling too well today, not sure why
<sil2100> didrocks: I see hud armhf failed again, and it's a strange ubuntu_application_api error
<sil2100> I thought it was a single failure last time, but it seems reproducible, hm
<didrocks> sil2100: hud on armhf builds with the qtubuntu backend
<didrocks> not bamf
<didrocks> sil2100: so maybe linked to that?
<didrocks> mterry didn't add the bootstrap commits for the apps :/ doing so
<sil2100> hmmm, mterry's arches branch is still failing CI, now on both raring an quantal?!
<didrocks> :(
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/phone-app/boostrap/+merge/159563
<sil2100> didrocks: are there still problems in the CI lab?
<sil2100> Looking
<sil2100> didrocks: approved
<sil2100> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/qtvideo-node-raring-armhf-ci/11/console <- since I have no idea what it means ;p Error during workspace setup
<sil2100> Maybe I'll try triggering a rebuild
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, or try to see with fginther once he's around
<sil2100> It's 16 hours old, so I suppose it could have been still during the problematic period
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: so, you will get some rest today to fix your cold/headache?
<sil2100> No, I already fell down yesterday earlier because of that
<sil2100> Today I have to make up for that
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/gallery-app/bootstrap/+merge/159565
<didrocks> sil2100: so, what's on your plate? the hud (but maybe you will have to wait for cyphermox/ted?)
<didrocks> what else?
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, latest autopilot results for unity are lovely! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: besides poking the usual people regading CI, I'd like to ping you about the friends stack ;)
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> Need to see those
<sil2100> btw.!
<didrocks> sil2100: run 100 :)
<sil2100> didrocks: you saw the phone-app changes?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, I didn't apart the one for hud2?
<sil2100> didrocks: Gustavo, as promised, made the requirement for the new indicator-messages 'optional'
<sil2100> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/trunk/revision/634
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so, let's try a build and run for phone-app
<sil2100> Right! I'll fire up a test build here maybe
<didrocks> sil2100: should be remove libmessaging-menu-dev for now in the control file then?
<didrocks> sil2100: because it's still listed in the build-dep
<sil2100> Ah yes, indeed - I think for now it's the right way to go, we'll re-add it once the desktop version is ready
<sil2100> Will do that after a test-build
<didrocks> sil2100: ok :)
<didrocks> sil2100: then, what we can do…
<didrocks> sil2100: is looking stack per stack at the autopilot results
<didrocks> to see if it passes or not
<didrocks> and try to work on that
<didrocks> making sense?
<sil2100> ACK!
<sil2100> Ok, will check the generic jobs being ran
<sil2100> And see if they start up correctly and work
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> that would be a huge progress ;)
<Grottenolm> Hi, is there a way to start programs with a maximized window by default? Or that it even fits completely inside my screen area? Whenever I start e.g. the updater, the buttons are outside of my screen area. Same with some "open file"-dialog windows, and more.
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, pong
<tvoss> Saviq, adjusted visibility of https://code.launchpad.net/~rocket-scientists/canonical-client-development-guidelines/trunk
<Saviq> tvoss, thanks, that helps, any plan on having it published in html?
<tvoss> Saviq, on it
<Saviq> tvoss, while we're at it, I can't find anything in either on naming private members
<Saviq> tvoss, following Qt we usually used m_name
<tvoss> Saviq, I think code using Qt should follow the m_ convention. Any other code should avoid it (at least Mir does atm)
<Saviq> tvoss, k
<Saviq> tvoss, hmm, are you saying that when writing Qt we should adhere to Qt guidelines, or is the above an exception?
<mzanetti> Saviq: whats the accordian effect?
<Saviq> mzanetti, lol
<Saviq> mzanetti, reduce your resolution and you'll see
<Saviq> (should be accordion, btw)
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you have more items than what fits on screen
<mzanetti> in case the items don't fit in?
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> now I get the lol
<Saviq> mzanetti, they get rotated around the x axis
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<mzanetti> thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's probably a huge spec about how it should behave exactly
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there any spec on when and how much they should be rotated?
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> I guess I can ask John for that
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> he'll know all about it
<Saviq> mzanetti, just so you know straight away - it needs GL work (perspective is needed, which QML doesn't give)
<mzanetti> Saviq: not really sure what exactly you mean, but I guess it'll be clear once I have the full spec
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's about depth
<Saviq> mzanetti, when you rotate stuff around x/y axes in QML
<mzanetti> ah.. got it
<Saviq> mzanetti, you don't get the control of the perspective
<tsdgeos> man, we did totally skip spring
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah!
<tsdgeos> it's awfully hot in here
<mzanetti> haha, yeah
<mzanetti> same here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's 20C here
<Saviq> last year we got snow in May, so...
<mzanetti> last week I was freezing and now I have all windows open and am sweating
<Saviq> but that still might happen :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: you removed mzanetti's blueprint item
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, i saw. added again
<tsdgeos> oka
<mzanetti> Saviq: what does that mean? support for launching apps in a "locked" state without multiple user
<Saviq> mzanetti, means being able to launch apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, when greeter is shown
<Saviq> i.e. phone is locked
<mzanetti> Saviq: that we should pass some information to an app so it knows that its not supposed to show private data?
<mzanetti> Saviq: just launching should be already possible, isn't it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it is
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have no mechanism of protecting the data
<Saviq> mzanetti, and telling the application that it "shouldn't" ;)
<Saviq> like that's gonna happen ;D
<mzanetti> don't think so?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've good and bad news :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, we can't rely on apps explicitly implementing security
<mzanetti> Saviq: well I think that is gonna happen, but only for our internal apps. I would never allow 3rd party apps to do that stuff... but not my call
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's not do anything towards that until that's fleshed out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hit me
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the crash i am seeing on the listviewed-carousel is the same dednick reported as https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-30632 which he seems to have a way to workaround
<tsdgeos> Saviq: bad news is noone seems to be caring for this one
<tsdgeos> but at least is set to P1
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: btw... ./build -s still trying to build indaba - and failing miserably
<tsdgeos> why oh why?
<Saviq> mzanetti, hm? that's new
<tsdgeos> grep indaba *
<tsdgeos>  ¿
<tsdgeos> should be nowhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, people lens
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, we call it people-lens not indaba
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, I bet it's your broken libunity(core) setup
<tsdgeos> indaba is "the old" repo
<mzanetti> Saviq: I ppa-purged the unity-team/ppa
<mzanetti> thats why I need build -s in the first place
<mzanetti> Saviq: also this doesn't look like related to something libuntity (still *could* be I guess) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718339/
<tsdgeos> see
<tsdgeos> you're old
<tsdgeos> Configuring indaba..
<tsdgeos> can't be
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> it says
<tsdgeos>     echo "Configuring people lens.."
<tsdgeos> now
<Saviq> mzanetti, just drop ../unity_build
<mzanetti> Saviq: I did that and started clean... same issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, there is no mention of "indaba" anywhere in trunk now..
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, can we use the same workaround dednick used?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: haven't tried yet
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: get a clean copy of trunk
<mzanetti> yeah... just did that...
<tsdgeos> and it still says indaba¿?¿?¿
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... running right now...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just went for a clean build, everything's fine
<mzanetti> yeah... when did you remove the indaba stuff from build_unity?
<Saviq> mzanetti, a long time ago
<Saviq> mzanetti, around the time we moved to public..
<mzanetti> dafuq... I branched that yesterday
<Saviq> mzanetti, 26.02.2013
<Saviq> mzanetti, r464
<Saviq> ok, 15.03.2013
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are we starting for qmluitestsrunners? http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/
<Saviq> weird
<Saviq> nothing runs here http://10.97.2.10:8080/label/quantal&&amd64/?
<tsdgeos> http://10.97.2.10:8080/computer/ps-quantal-server-amd64-1/?
<tsdgeos> Dead!
<mzanetti> yeah... -1 is dead and -2 is blocked by mir
<mzanetti> seems not to be really dead... the machine is still running
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> also still reboots fine
<mzanetti> Slave successfully connected and online
<mzanetti> works again
<mzanetti> a thread in jenkins crashed with IndexOutOfBoundsException
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can you take that over? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-test-filtergrids/+merge/158941
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess it needs to be merged with the flatten-tests thing... let me do that first
<tsdgeos> actually one of my https://launchpad.net/~aacid/+upcomingwork is " review FilterGrid "
<tsdgeos> so fits pretty well :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok. merged
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> what do you do if an app crashes? just start it in gdb. it won't crash any more
<mzanetti> *grrrr*
<tsdgeos> run it with valgrind
<tsdgeos> or compile it with clang + ASAN
<tsdgeos> or wait for gcc 4.8 and compile with gcc + ASAN
<tsdgeos> i'm so waititng for that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: about the change in tests/autopilot/qml_phone_shell/tests/__init__.py how did it work before?¿?¿?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: why would you think that makes a difference? (re: valgrind, asan)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it didn't work before manually
<tsdgeos> against what? gdb? or against eachother?
<mzanetti> against gdb
<tsdgeos> gdb only catches a segfault if the os says so
<tsdgeos> valgrind asan will find out of bounds memory access even if they don't cause a segfault
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it doesn't crash any more because timing is different (I assume)
<mzanetti> ok... might help in some cases indeed
<tsdgeos> if it's a timing issue, yeah, won't make a difference
<tsdgeos> though asan is supposed to be fast enough
<mzanetti> just went to the asan webpage: Typical slowdown introduced by AddressSanitizer is 2x.
<tsdgeos> valgrind is billionsx
<tsdgeos> i mean
<mzanetti> hehe
<tsdgeos> i can run poppler fine with asan while running it with valgring is usually waiting for hours
<tsdgeos> depending of the pdf file of course
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: regarding autopilot: until last week we could do in-source-builds.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so running it locally broke with forbidding that
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> why the DeeVariantText.qml.in ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: should I extract that change and make a different MP?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if you feel like, sure, otherwise i don't really care
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I just needed to mock it very quickly so I didn't want to write a C++ plugin. why .in you ask? I don't know. copied it from the Panel mocks and wanted to keep consistency
<tsdgeos> but the panel mock was actually "configuring" it
<tsdgeos> i.e. it had a variable inside the file to replace
<tsdgeos> you have nothing
<mzanetti> ah ok... let me remove that then
<tsdgeos> makes no sense to call configure_file on it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pushed
<mzanetti> Saviq: so, about the launching apps in locked state. is there anything to do at all right now?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: "added file 'tests/qmltests/Dash/CMakeLists.txt'"
<tsdgeos> that's wrong
<tsdgeos> stuff is in the top level now
<tsdgeos> see how you can't make testFilterGrids anymore
<mzanetti> right...
<Saviq> power ↓
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: now hopefully
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq is giving you the power :D
<mzanetti> muahaha
<Saviq> yeah, if I had any
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you learnt the magic unicode arrows ←↓→↑
<Saviq> ⚡↓
 * mzanetti didn't
<Saviq> take that!
<mzanetti> do you copy paste them from the character table?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I only have ←↓→
<mzanetti> or is there some magic irc mechanism?
<tsdgeos> nope i have a key for them :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shift+↓ ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: altgr+u here
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos AltGr+YUI here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah!
<tsdgeos> ;)
<Saviq> ↑↓↑↓↑↓↑↓↑↓↑
<mzanetti> doesn't work here... using Konversation
<Saviq> mzanetti, what keyboard layout?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: german layout sucks
<mzanetti> yeah, german one.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just because we don't feel the need to turning every character upside down...
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> ß see i can still type german
 * mzanetti doesn't remember when he used ß for the last time
<Saviq> ß
<Saviq> ü
<Saviq> ¿
 * Saviq loves the compose key
<Saviq> what do people need CapsLock for :D
<mzanetti> nothing
<tsdgeos> getting passwords wrong
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> my grandma does that all the time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, put the compose key on her capslock - problem solved
<mzanetti> lol... a friend of mine spilled wine over his macbook and dmaged the ctrl key
<mzanetti> now he mapped caps lock to do ctrl
<mzanetti> you should see that guy on another computer now :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can we not call all the items "Item 1"?
<tsdgeos> i.e.
<tsdgeos> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, et
<tsdgeos> c
<tsdgeos> it's just visual but ..
<tsdgeos> .
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> oh, the light switch broke!
<Saviq> ah no, there's no power...
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> how do you have internet?
<Saviq> human ← stupid
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 3G
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> so running on phone battery and laptop battery
<tsdgeos> won't last much
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I have 3G built into the laptop, but for some reason stopped working
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, tethering
<Saviq> should do for an hour (/me really needs a new battery for the laptop... it was worth 4-5 hrs initially)
<dandrader> Saviq, could you take another (final, I hope) look at this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_remove_fakes_from_qml/+merge/158370
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm on it
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks!
<Saviq> dandrader, at line 1.6k
<dandrader> :)
<Saviq> so not much further
<Saviq> dandrader, unless I lose power...
<Saviq> but should hopefully make it
<dandrader> Saviq,  you will make it! :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> dandrader, done
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do'h... I was too slow... found something in the diff on the website and pushed it. but after you approved :/
<mzanetti> sorry
<Saviq> damn ^W
<Saviq> ok, /me is going for lunch^Wbreakfast to save power
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: reapproved, good ccatch
<paulliu> what does "import Unity 0.1" and "import Utils 0.1" means? I got errors running these two lines.
<paulliu> Am I missing some packages?
<paulliu> I got module "Utils" is not installed today.
<Saviq> paulliu, you really need to read about QML first
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah..
<paulliu> Saviq: Also I cannot find PeoplePreviewData.
<Saviq> paulliu, are you using the ./build / ./run scripts?
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah, those script works.
<Saviq> paulliu, if it's not finding PeoplePreviewData.h means it isn't, not really
<Saviq> paulliu, `./build -s` builds libunity and libunitycore in ../unity_build
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.. Let me try it again.
<Saviq> paulliu, actually wai
<Saviq> t
<tvoss> mhall119, ping
<Saviq> did you mean that it doesn't find PeoplePreviewData component in QML?
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah.
<Saviq> then your Unity plugin did not build properly
<paulliu> hmm.
<Saviq> paulliu, the plugin is in plugins/Unity
<Saviq> and ./build
<Saviq> builds it in builddir/plugins/Unity
<Saviq> and ./run then runs the shell with that dir in QML import path
<Saviq> so that it knows where to find the Unity plugin
<paulliu> Saviq: I just rebase my branch to trunk today. So does that causes the problem?
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. Let me try it now.
<Saviq> paulliu, as I mentioned yesterday, there were a few changes for the tests
<Saviq> paulliu, but not for the application itself
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> paulliu, so if you're getting that from a ./run, then something's wrong on your side
<Saviq> if it only happens in tests, then you've not merged trunk properly
<paulliu> Yeah, only happened in tests. Let me check.
<Saviq> paulliu, but then you can't expect the Unity plugin to be there during testing
<Saviq> paulliu, that's what dednick and Cimi are working on - providing a mock implementation of the Unity plugin for testing
<Cimi> I might actually share my latest buggy code
<Cimi> the goal was "make it compile"
<Cimi> pretty much like getting back years in time, first approach to C :-)
<dednick> paulliu, Saviq, Cimi: fake Unity plugin up for MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.fake-unity-plugin/+merge/158865
<dednick> but it's only lens/lenses at the moment.
<dednick> adding as we add tests.
<Cimi> dednick, I have a branch testing lensview with that
<Cimi> dednick, can you add categories and categoryfilter?
<Cimi> dednick, I have some code here
<dednick> Cimi: we should get the fake in, then can add as necessary. If you want to add the categories[filter] go ahead before anyone does a review.
<Cimi> dednick, my code is a bit shit, but if you help me we can do them
<dednick> :) ok
<Cimi> dednick, I'll try adding my code to the branch
<dednick> Cimi: you want to do a MP targeted to that branch?
<Cimi> dednick, might be an idea
<mhall119> tvoss: pong
<Cimi> dednick, can I push a couple of fixes to your branch?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the qmluitests got stuck again in that xcbconnection thing :-/
<mzanetti> narf
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do i remember that there was some job that started and killed a qmlscene just to get rid of this?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... was working fine for autopilot... seems to fail for qmluitests :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: probably because the qmluitests run inside a pbuilder
<tsdgeos> ah so the qmluitests do the same?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes... if you scroll to the top of the output you'll see it
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what we could try is to do that in the runtests.sh
<mzanetti> so the qmlscene would run in the pbuilder too
<mzanetti> but I'd still like to find the real cause
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> been looking at qxcbconnection
<tsdgeos> and they have the errors "documented" up to 139
<tsdgeos> and we are getting a 148 here
<tsdgeos> i'm killing the job
<tsdgeos> no need to get stuck waiting for it
<mzanetti> rebooting...
<mzanetti> Saviq: you joining the standup or still no power?
<Saviq> mzanetti, uh
<Saviq> coming
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is possible that not all jenkins nodes have been updated?
<tsdgeos> the digia thing has reappeared at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.fake-unity-plugin/+merge/158865
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: which host?
<mzanetti> [s]
<tsdgeos> Building remotely on ps-panda-2
 * mzanetti is updating panda-2
<tsdgeos> tx
<Cimi> dednick, ugly code (TM) https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.fake-unity-plugin_categories/+merge/159629
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, why would a QMap make it less convenient?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: panda-2 updated
<tsdgeos> i need a font with &#128077; :D
<tsdgeos> http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f44d/index.htm
<mzanetti> haha
<dednick> Cimi: ok, so i think there a few things in there that can be improved. What tests are you writing this for LensVIew?
<Cimi> dednick, tests are done, I need to rebase with your branch
<Cimi> I think they got diverged too much
<dednick> Cimi: the LensView.qml uses lens.categories. So you need to implement that in the fake lens to return a fake categories
<Cimi> dednick, it's not really needed for the tests
<Cimi> dednick, but is required for genericLensView
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, lookin at its current use. it's not a problem
<Saviq> dandrader, I just looked at the for() looking the desktop file up
<Saviq> dandrader, but anyway, that's unimportant
<dednick> and the fake category needs to return a QAbstractItemModel for the role "results" & "globalResults"
<dednick> Cimi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5718830/ . should test the model to ensure that the regex gives the correct results.
<dednick> ie, only categories with results.count > 0
<Trevinho> didrocks: since I think there's no time for new packages in raring before the FF, is there the plan to do the SRU0 on release day as we did on last cycles?
<didrocks> Trevinho: check with mterry, but yeah, this can be done
<didrocks> Trevinho: FYI, the daily release will continue everyday, in the daily-build ppa
<didrocks> Trevinho: with tests and so on
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, thanks...
<didrocks> it's only the publication which is going to be blocked
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I've read that. I was wondering about quantal pushes, though
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, quantal is still manual
<Trevinho> didrocks: sorry, I meant raring :P
<didrocks> ah yeah, it will go on that road, as per my email, builds everyday, test everyday, but not publication :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok
<Trevinho> mterry: so, let me know if there's a plan for doing SRU0 soon...
<bregma> Trevinho, also, I'm trying to branch for raring, so if you could hold off approving any merges until that's done, it would make my life a little more bearable
<mterry> Trevinho, didrocks: I'm not super familiar with what bugs are being targeted for SRU0
<Trevinho> mterry: not much right now, but there's still some work we could do in a week :)
<didrocks> mterry: it's your pick with upstream mostly :)
<didrocks> to decide what's more important in the pool of bugs we have
<didrocks> mterry: to be fair, the choice is way more difficult now :)
<Trevinho> bregma: sure, I've not approved anything...
<bregma> after the split we'll create a milestone on the raring branch to target SRU bugs to
<Saviq> dandrader, can you check http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5718846/ for the CMakeLists? works fine here with qt5_use_modules
<dednick> Cimi: and it doesnt even look like the shell uses anything specific to CategoryFilter. ie i think you cn just use a QSortFilterProxyModelQML.
<dednick> there's only an index property in there, but i dont think it's used.
<dednick> (but it doesnt really matter.)
<Saviq> dednick, Cimi it's used internally
<Saviq> dednick, Cimi, so yes, it can be any ListModel
<dednick> ah. internally to the category. yes, i see that now.
<dandrader> Saviq, yes, it works. pushed the change
<Cimi> dednick, you have commit access if you want to help while I am rebasing tests
<dednick> Cimi: :) er thanks.
<Cimi> dednick, ehehe indeed :D
<Trevinho> mterry: as for bamf, I didn't see a daily release for it, can we have?
<dednick> Cimi: ok, i'll take a quick look and try sort some things
<mterry> cyphermox, what's the story with the indicator stack today?
<mterry> Trevinho, bamf is in the indicator stack, which failed its check last time I heard
<Trevinho> mterry: ah, ok... I didn't know that
<Trevinho> cyphermox: ^^
<cyphermox> moo?
<cyphermox> bamf failed?
<cyphermox> ugh
<cyphermox> nvidia concerns me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dednick's workaround doesn't wokr :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :/
<cyphermox> mterry: the story is that the stuff can land once the tests pass-ish
<tsdgeos> Saviq: thing is actually the backtrace is exactly the same but he's getting it when changing indexes and us are being much more agressive in the model, so it "makes sense" the workaround does nto work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm
<Saviq> dandrader, about the -fake... we could just install the plugins that we might need fakes for in ${SHELL_APP_DIR}/plugins/mocks
<Saviq> dandrader, and then permanently add that at the end of the import path
<mterry> cyphermox, :)
<Saviq> dandrader, so the system-wide one would take precedence
<Saviq> if available
<dandrader> Saviq,  If we add ${SHELL_APP_DIR}/plugins, won't it add all subdirs inside it?
<Cimi> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_LensView_new/+merge/159643
<Saviq> dandrader, no
<Saviq> dandrader, "Ubuntu.Application" means it has to be ${somewhere_on_import_path}/Ubuntu/Application
<Saviq> so either ${SHELL_APP_DIR}/plugins/Ubuntu/Application or ${SHELL_APP_DIR}/plugins/mocks/Ubuntu/Application
<Saviq> but even if
<cyphermox> Trevinho: just a reminder that after feature freeze, it would be best if you pinged me to take a quick look at changes too, to be sure we're good, for bugs and all of that
<Saviq> ${SHELL_APP_DIR}/plugins is added to the import path, /usr/lib/... will be looked up first
<dandrader> Saviq, hmmm, not of that
<dandrader> Saviq, only if we prepend ${SHELL_APP_DIR}/plugins to the list
<dednick> Cimi: init() is called automatically when a test_XX runs.
<dednick> s/when/before
<Saviq> dandrader, why? /usr/lib/... will be looked up first for the actual implementation, then ${SHELL_APP_DIR}/plugins and ${SHELL_APP_DIR}/plugins/mocks as fall backs
<Cimi> dednick, yes
<cyphermox> mterry: mm... none of the changes in indicators are likely to affect the tests that are failing for indicator autopilot, perhaps I'll publish now
<Cimi> dednick, oh damn
<Cimi> dednick, I pushed a wrong file :D
<dednick> Cimi: :)
<Cimi> dednick, "hello world" :D
<dednick> indeed
<dednick> good test
<dandrader> Saviq, because that's how the import path list works. it looks for paths from tail to head
<cyphermox> actually, scratch that, there's at least bamf errors, let's make sure it's good first
<dandrader> Saviq, qt automatically adds the classical paths to that list
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah that I know, you sure it's looked at in reverse order?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes. I think that's exactly in order to make it easier to provide replacements for already-available modules.
<Saviq> dandrader, according to http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qqmlengine.html#addImportPath
<Cimi> dednick, ok pushed the right file :)
<Saviq> dandrader, it's looked at in usual order, but when it's added it's actually prepended
<Cimi> dednick, which now fails with your plugin
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, some trickery needed to append the fake/fall back path
<Cimi> maybe I need to change the APIs
<Saviq> dandrader, but should work otherwise
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-armhf-ci/620/console
<dandrader> tsdgeos, "Found 2 license prolems:"
<dandrader> tsdgeos, tests/plugins/Utils/modeltest.*
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, it's taken care of
<Saviq> dandrader, Digia was added to allowed licenses
<Saviq> dandrader, what do you think? I think that appending the mock import path to the list will be the most future-proof
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah i've restarted the ci
<tsdgeos> it had an old version of the "copyright" checker and mzanetti updated it
<tsdgeos> shall be fine on next run
<Saviq> i.e. a real implementation will take over
<tsdgeos> hopefully
<Saviq> dandrader, and when testing we can just put it at the beginning of the import path and make that take over
<dednick> Cimi: why is it failing?
<Cimi> dednick, FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::LensView::test_changeLens() Uncaught exception: Cannot assign [undefined] to Lens*
<Cimi>    Loc: [(0)]
<Cimi> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::LensView::test_changeLens() Uncaught exception: Cannot set property 'searchQuery' of null
<Cimi>    Loc: [(0)]
<dednick> Cimi: ah. there's a delay before adding the lenses.
<Cimi> dednick, mmm how do I delay then?
<dednick> Cimi: wait for lenses.loaded signal.
<Cimi> dednick, ok
<dednick> you can possibly just add it to the "when" property on the test
<dednick> when: lenses.loaded
<dednick> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> dednick, good
 * Cimi tries
<Cimi> dednick, works!
<Cimi> dednick, this looks like a unittest though
<dednick> Cimi: ya.
<dednick> Cimi: leave it as qmltest though. it is a view afterall. there may be additions to come.
<dandrader> Saviq, but is this import path manipulation going to take place in main.cpp or via environment variable?
<Saviq> dandrader, default in main.cpp
<Cimi> dednick, I just pushed the unittest thing :)
<Saviq> dandrader, and via -I/-import/QML2_IMPORT_PATH if you need the fake to take over
<Cimi> dednick, we can move it later in case we ened
<Cimi> *need
<dednick> ok
<Saviq> dandrader, so in most cases (even for autopilot) you just won't care
<Trevinho> cyphermox: oh, ok.. thanks.. Sorry for that as we always had a different policy in unity.
<Saviq> dandrader, if there is something that provides the plugin, it will get loaded
<Saviq> dandrader, but if you want to load the fake one (for testing, but not autopilot), you put it at the beginning of the import path
<cyphermox> Trevinho: what do you mean?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: about the "Highlight entries" feature for the HUD, do you remember how was my implementation (that didn't get merged because the backend) didn't have support for it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, E_SYNTAXERROR
<Trevinho> cyphermox: that in unity we just do work upstream, without distro approval in general, we (as a team) we make sure it doesn't break freezes.
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so for the HUD there is a feature that is "Highlight the part of the result that matches what you wrote", yes?
<xclaesse> slangasek, smspillaz: laptop was docked with external monitor, then I suspend it, undock while suspended, then wakeup without external monitors => firefox got moved to first workspace
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<paulliu> mzanetti dandrader, Help me review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/phablet_add-qmluitest1/+merge/158362
<xclaesse> slangasek, smspillaz: when docked the laptop monitor was disabled
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, do you rember i had that implemented already a few months ago (for the london sprint)?
<tsdgeos> rember -> remember
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<xclaesse> slangasek, smspillaz: according to seb128 that was supposed to be fixed, but it is not on up to date raring
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was something about you matching the text in the UI and highlighting it, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, instead of getting it from the backend
<mzanetti> paulliu: in meetings now. I'll review afterwards
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i did have it, and to implement it i was "splitting" the text into various labels with different opacity, it's the only way I found to do that but Gerry wasn't very happy about it, so we left it out
<tsdgeos> question is, do we really have any other way to implement that than doing what i was already doing?
<tsdgeos> because i can't think of any
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, there's no support for setting foreground color (with alpha) in richtext?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<tsdgeos> you can set the color but not the alpha
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe we should fix that?
<tsdgeos> or at least there was no in 5.0 let me try 5.1
<tsdgeos> that'd probably be much harder than taking my text splitter :D
<tsdgeos> or maybe no
<paulliu> mzanetti: thanks.
<tsdgeos> let me do some initial investigation
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but much easier to maintain ;)
<tsdgeos> he he
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you here?
<mzanetti> there is the greeter/infographic weekly going on right now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: good news, doesn't work but it'll be easy to fix, it's just the QColor parser from string that doesn't know how to read #44ff0000
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<tsdgeos> if i change the code and hardcode
<tsdgeos> +            format.setForeground(QColor(255, 0, 0, 100));
<tsdgeos> instead of
<tsdgeos>              format.setForeground(QColor(attr.second.toString()));
<tsdgeos> it works
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see
<tsdgeos> so it knows how to paint it just fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did that take you longer than your label splitter? ;)
<tsdgeos> the label splitter is already done ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that would've been already done in the first place :D
<tsdgeos> sure, problem was we had that "we have to use Beta 1 for the demo" rule and i didn't feel like pushing for a pash
<tsdgeos> patch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's easy to get a distro patch in, especially if it was accepted upstream
<tsdgeos> ok :-)
<slangasek> xclaesse: was your firefox window fullscreen?
<xclaesse> maximized but not fullscreen
<dandrader> dednick, so your fix for those Lens crashes still didn't get merged?
<Saviq> mzanetti, did the greeter hangout finish already?
<Saviq> ah no, wrong link
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> hump
<Saviq> f
<Saviq> rh
<dednick> dandrader: no. jenkins died
<tsdgeos> Saviq: uh oh http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-color/#rgba-color
<tsdgeos> "Unlike RGB values, there is no hexadecimal notation for an RGBA value."
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there is in QML
<tsdgeos> is there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "#aarrggbb"
<dandrader> :/
<Saviq> so it's actually argb
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-color.html
<tsdgeos> and why are they not using the same parser
<tsdgeos> argargargarg
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good question
<mzanetti> Saviq: it did now
<mzanetti> Saviq: hump f rh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nothing, couldn't get onto the hangout, but was late anyway
<tsdgeos> oh my
<dandrader> Saviq, all done
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/727544/
<Saviq> dandrader, so we agreed, did we? :D
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<tsdgeos> so instead of fixing QColor let's add an ad-hoc fix in quick/util/qquickglobal.cpp
<tsdgeos> :S
<Saviq> dandrader, missed that fact ;)
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, some last things (really, last!), put it in tests/mocks instead of plugins/fakes, install to plugins/mocks (you didn't update CMakeLists yet) and adapt paths.in to use tests/mocks when uninstalled and plugins/mocks when installed
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, I didn't mean that it's dumb, but its main purpose will soon be (when we actually have Ubuntu.Application on the desktop, too)
<slangasek> xclaesse: I'm not sure what distinction you're drawing between maximized and fullscreen; but fullscreen windows still have wrong behavior on screen size change, yes
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, to provide a mocked plugin, we abused it now to provide a semi-real implementation
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, and it really is a mocked implementation, isn't it
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, I just don't want to introduce plugins/mocks if we move stuff to tests/mocks within days
<Saviq> mzanetti, I added some questions to the Launcher matrix, feel free to add more
<xen> hello i have an huawei e1550 modem when i open windows i get all signal's and in ubuntu 12.04 it says its not enabled
<xen> ie mobile broadband : not enabled
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, Saviq minor QML issue I don't know how to get around
<nic-doffay> https://pastebin.canonical.com/89496/
<nic-doffay> line 18 and 19 I'm getting an error.
<nic-doffay> "Unable to assign [undefined] to double"
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I don't know that element out of my head and am in a meeting right now. I'll come back to you in 15 - 20 minutes
<nic-doffay> No prob mzanetti .
<dednick> Cimi: why do i need to import Ubuntu.Components?
<dednick> ah. units
<Saviq> nic-doffay, "parent" is undefined, I'
<Saviq> I'd go for "sprite"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or actually, "parent" is not "sprite"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's because "transform" is a list
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so the parent of Scale is that list, and not sprite itself
<nic-doffay> Ah I see Saviq thanks for that.
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh! http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-autolanding/
<mzanetti> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<Saviq> what happened there ;/
<dandrader> Saviq, about having Ubuntu.Application on the desktop: I think we will still want it for running unity on a sandboxed environment instead of having it messing up with the host environment
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems inotify-watch failed miserably
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, I'm not saying we'll get rid of it
<Saviq> dandrader, but its primary purpose is testing (even if it's testing to not mess up with host environment)
<Saviq> dandrader, so I'd like to not introduce anything else than tests/mocks
<mterry> fginther, are the autopilot jobs stuck?
<mterry> fginther, I feel like they've been running for a long time
<Listener> With an open ap, shouldn't a click on the task bar icon minimize it?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hey
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so. how can I help you?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, sorted already :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. even better :)
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<Saviq> dandrader, awesome, will test thoroughly and merge first thing tomorrow
<Listener> Any help on this click to minimize request?
<Saviq> Listener, it's not the designed behaviour, no
<Listener> Saviq, hmmm... is there some other behavior I am missing?
<Saviq> Listener, the launcher items are supposed to activate applications, not deactivate them, but if you feel that's a bug, please file one against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design
<Saviq> Listener, but first look if there isn't one about that already
<Listener> Saviq, I don't feel it is a bug. But since it is so obvious I was guessing that there might be a route that I was missing.
<Saviq> mzanetti, seems qmluitests does not FAIL when runtests.sh fails (X seems borked on the VMs)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... yet another failed try to get rid of the hanging tests. sorry
<mzanetti> I wish we had a clone of that jenkins to play around
<mzanetti> If we only had a way to reliable reproduce this... but this happening on every 20th build run only makes it even harder to debug
<fginther> cyphermox, ping
<cyphermox> pong
<fginther> cyphermox, sorry about that, I had a stack changed lined up for review, but it turned out to be unnecessary.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> fginther: any idea how didrocks runs the unit tests for cupstream2distro by any chance?
<fginther> cyphermox, I'm not sure 'nosetests tests' appears to work
<cyphermox> ok, didn't think of that
<Saviq> dandrader, the fakes package now conflicts with the qml-phone-shell package itself, I think we can drop the fakes package, basically if a plugin is installed in there, it should be shipped with the shell anyway
<dandrader> Saviq, I already fixed that conflic
<Saviq> dandrader, ok
<dandrader> conflict
<Saviq> dandrader, do we need the separate package for the fakes?
<dandrader> Saviq, you wanna ship it in qml-phone-shell?
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm thinking that
<Saviq> dandrader, if some fake plugin gets installed there, basically means it's gonna be needed to run
<dandrader> Saviq, that would be just cruft on a production environment
<Saviq> dandrader, that true
<Saviq> dandrader, we could then add a Depends: fake[amd64,i386]
<Saviq> dandrader, anyway
<Saviq> dandrader, let's leave it for now
<Saviq> we can fix later
<fginther> mterry, yes, I think something is broken with the autopilot tests. Investigating...
<bregma> mterry, you're "it" for helping me flip the switch for raring/head unity branches?
<mterry> bregma, maybe?
<mterry> bregma, what do you mean by flip the switch
<bregma> mterry, that was a phrase didrocks used, mean time https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/cupstream2distro-config/unity-split/+merge/159711
<mterry> bregma, ok, looking
<bregma> everything is branched and waiting for the magic to happen in autoland
<mterry> bregma, I'd still need didrocks to flip the final switch, but I can get most of the way
<bregma> I have to synch the nux branch, evidently some developers are more equal than others when it comes to merge proposals and freezes
<bregma> mterry, all I ask is you do what you can so the throngs of developers can start committing away again without fear
<mterry> bregma, why switch raring from lp:compiz/0.9.9 to compiz/raring?
<bregma> because of inline packaging
<bregma> head will autoland in 0.9.9, raring in raring
<bregma> 0.9.9 can autoland in Ubuntu but raring requires an SRU and manual landing
<fginther> bregma, just curious, will we need to do any autolanding/ci for lp:compiz (i.e. trunk)?
<bregma> no as yet
<mterry> bregma, oh, I thought 0.9.9 was raring and 0.9.10 was S
<bregma> that thing is more unstable than we want for Ubuntu
<fginther> bregma, ack
<mterry> bregma, are 0.9.9 and raring in sync then?
<bregma> moments ago they were, but I can't freeze things only ask poeple not to approve merges
<bregma> I appropriated the old raring branch
<mterry> bregma, approved
<mterry> bregma, so once that lands, I can deploy
<mterry> fginther, when didrocks talks about needing an archive-admin to do the final deploy, that doesn't affect CI, right?  That's just for daily-release?
<fginther> mterry, that has always been my understanding.
<mterry> fginther, cool
<mterry> bregma, so once that branch merges, I'll deploy.  will ping you
<mterry> fginther, looks like jenkins is back to business?
<bregma> thanks muchly
<fginther> mterry, yes
<mterry> kenvandine, can you make me a member of ~online-accounts and ~nux-team?
<mterry> robert_ancell, tedg, bregma or one of you?  ^
<bregma> we don;t want you
<robert_ancell> mterry, hmm, did I pick up those permissions at one time?
<mterry> robert_ancell, you're in pspmteam
<robert_ancell> mterry, don't you just need to be in ~canonical-product-strategy?
<mterry> robert_ancell, ooh maybe
<tedg> I think we should vote.  mterry could you talk a bit about your dedication to nux?
<bregma> oh, stop it
<mterry> robert_ancell, yes
<tedg> Is it the only one, or can there be other GL toolkits in your life?
<robert_ancell> mterry, now you're in that - that should put you in all the appropriate teams
<bregma> _are_ there other GL toolkits?
<mterry> tedg, I'm too young to make a life commitment
<mterry> robert_ancell, awesome, thanks
<tedg> LP teams are no fun without a *little* bit of hazing involved.
<bregma> frat boi
 * tedg starts filling up his afternoon beer bong
 * bregma has barely finished his breakfast bubbahat
<mterry> bregma, OK, I believe everything is set for the switch
<mterry> mzanetti, these merge conflicts never stop coming
<fginther> mterry, attempts to do quantal builds with daily0-build-next fail with this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/phone-app-quantal-i386-ci/82/console
<mterry> fginther, huh, because there's no quantal packages in daily-build-next
<fginther> mterry, can we get past this with a dummy quantal package?
<mterry> fginther, ys
<mterry> yes
<fginther> mterry, I honostly don't see why that's a fatal pbuilder error
<mterry> fginther, yeah..
<mterry> fginther, I'll upload something
<fginther> mterry, qtvideo-node-ci still doesn't pass, but this is due to missing platform-api? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtvideo-node-quantal-armhf-ci/28/console
<mterry> fginther, yeah
<mterry> fginther, that should resolve itself once platform-api gets processed for quantal
<mterry> fginther, I uploaded libhybris to the ppa
<fginther> mterry, regarding platform-api, we're we waiting to see if sergiusens could resolve that (I'm starting to get lost in all the dependencies)
<mterry> fginther, oh, for the android issue?
<fginther> mterry, I'm not sure if it's the same issue. I was referring to the qtvideo-node build issue
<mterry> fginther, oh right
<mterry> fginther, I also have gotten lost in all the dependencies
<Saviq> mterry, hey, sorry for the (very late) review on lightdm-greeter, some last things to flesh out there...
<mterry> Saviq, ok
<mterry> fginther, so I uploaded libhybris to daily-build-next quantal
<mterry> fginther, so try again with the phone-app
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-19
<mzanetti> good morning
<didrocks> hey mzanetti
<MCR> Hi. Will Compiz be the standard WM for 13.10 ?
<didrocks> MCR: yeah, Unity + Compiz will still be the default until Unity Next is up to parity for a desktop experience
<didrocks> MCR: which realistically won't be the case for 13.10
<MCR> didrocks, thanks for the answer - TBH I do not think anything could replace this combination anytime soon...
<MCR> at least not without a ton of regressions
<didrocks> MCR: we'll, we are only talking about Unity default experience
<didrocks> not all the compiz crazyness
<didrocks> and that's our goal to not regress for this
<MCR> yeah, sure
<hyperair> anything that doesn't have ezoom doesn't deserve to be called a replacement!
<didrocks> hyperair: ezoom was never supported in Unity btw
<didrocks> so we can only do better there :)
<hyperair> didrocks: i know, which was why i brought it up.
<hyperair> didrocks: but compiz contains ezoom, and unity+compiz works with ezoom well enough.
<didrocks> hyperair: "well enough" != enough IMHO
<MCR> didrocks, it works perfectly ;)
<hyperair> didrocks: where does ezoom fall short?
<didrocks> if we really want it to be effective, you need to be able to zoom in the UI
<didrocks> MCR: no it doesn't
<didrocks> you can't zoom the shell
<MCR> ?
<hyperair> zoom in the UI?
<didrocks> you can't zoom the dash
<hyperair> oh that
<hyperair> yes
<MCR> yes
<didrocks> so not "well" supported
<hyperair> come to think of it, why did unity need to be a window manager? couldn't it just have been a gnome-panel thing?
<hyperair> i mean a gnome-panel drop-in replacement
<didrocks> hyperair: because you need deeper integration to control windows states
<hyperair> didrocks: what window states does unity control?
<didrocks> that's why GS and Unity are in the wm process
<hyperair> yeah but what window states does unity control, exactly?
<didrocks> hyperair: if maximized or not, where the windows are, which workspace, how many of them
<hyperair> most of that is outside of the unity plugin
<didrocks> hyperair: no, it's not, look at the unity code
<didrocks> because unity needs to know about it
<hyperair> compiz already had logic for which workspace a window is in
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> so it's more of querying
<hyperair> rather than controlling?
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> with some control to
<didrocks> "move to ws X"
<didrocks> or move this windows from ws X to Y
<hyperair> wasn't there some nice compiz dbus api?
<MCR> didrocks: well, Compiz needed until 2013 to learn how to unsnap a horizontally maximized window - in fact Compiz in Raring still doesn't know about it...
<didrocks> hyperair: "nice" isn't the definitive word
<didrocks> hyperair: the API is never stable
<hyperair> didrocks: heh well, it could have been improved?
<didrocks> hyperair: and always poking dbus is not an option :)
<hyperair> and stabilized?
<hyperair> ah yes, true.
<didrocks> hyperair: people tried, in metacity, mutter, compiz
<MCR> Try this: right click on maximize button -> now drag the titlebar
<didrocks> hyperair: everybody failed
<didrocks> there is maybe a reason :)
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> wmctrl?
<hyperair> maybe dbus is just slow.
<didrocks> MCR: I'm not interested in knowing where compiz fails, I know there is a lot of cases ;)
<hyperair> but for all the caching of pixbufs and what other fancy stuff unity does that causes its memory to swell like that...
<hyperair> i'm not seeing the speed improvements that should have come with it
<hyperair> gnome shells
<hyperair> GS's "dash" is much faster than unity's
<didrocks> hyperair: it does a lot less
<didrocks> like not showing as many icons, no previews…
<didrocks> you can't really compare the dash :)
<hyperair> there's this very annoying bug where i key in stuff, it types out my query *slowly*, and then it spins for a while, and stops spinning without refreshing.
<hyperair> then i have to press another key, wait for the spinner, press another key, and then it'll work.
<didrocks> hyperair: did you report a bug about it?
<hyperair> didrocks: yes, well, super+a should be as fast as GS.
<hyperair> didrocks: hmm, i don't recall
<hyperair> maybe i didn't.
<smspillaz> hyperair: RGBA GLX is slow
<smspillaz> that's why it had to be a shell plugin
<hyperair> smspillaz: GS also uses RGBA, does it not?
<MCR> smspillaz, hi.
<smspillaz> hyperair: the shell runs in process
<hyperair> smspillaz: yes?
<MCR> smspillaz - great you have set up a 0.9.10 PPA - but it is empty :(
<hyperair> smspillaz: as does unity.
<hyperair> smspillaz: so why is the dash so goddamned slow?
<hyperair> i type super+a and it takes forever to search for whatever i type in
<MCR> hyperair, it is already fast here
<hyperair> MCR: you running on an SSD?
<MCR> yep
<hyperair> see, therein lies the problem.
<MCR> but it got faster and faster each version
<smspillaz> hyperair: dash blurs probably
<hyperair> everyone uses a damn SSD and says "oh my god, it's so blazing fast"
<hyperair> smspillaz: disabled.
<MCR> the blur is heavy on the hardware
<didrocks> hyperair: you are talking about the dash search
<didrocks> not the UI
<hyperair> didrocks: yes.
<didrocks> and this is not in the process
<didrocks> and goes through dbus btw :p
<hyperair> didrocks: the blurs exacerbated the issue by having a horribly slow UI response
<didrocks> so what you are asking, putting the shell not in the wm is something totally separate
<smspillaz> hyperair: *shrug* Trevhino and I were looking into something the other day as to why the dash was slowing down. We think its a set of draw calls somewhere that's quite heavy, but its going to require a bit more time to consider
<smspillaz> hyperair: we've figured out that the slow dash isn't usually CPU bound
<hyperair> smspillaz: oh yay, finally.
<hyperair> like how MCR and the rest of the SSD users are seeing blazing fast dash searches
<MCR> smspillaz, I fixed all issues in my MPs btw (except screenshot) and am waiting for approvals...
<MCR> smspillaz, also I would like to apply as Compiz maintainer...
<smspillaz> MCR: I think we can arrange that
<MCR> great, number 1 + 2 ? ;)
<smspillaz> MCR: yeah
<smspillaz> I'll get on to both ASAP, pretty busy this weekend
<MCR> Cool, thx
<smspillaz> hyperair: if you know of any good OpenGL profiling tools let me know. I haven't reallly been able to find any other than gDEbugger and its a pain to get that to work
<hyperair> smspillaz: i think there was a mention of something in phoronix that valve used..
<smspillaz> hyperair: it has a high price tag
<smspillaz> hyperair: if you go to their website it says "contact us about pricing details"
<smspillaz> that's code for "this is several thousand per seat and we only negotiate enterprise contracts"
<MCR> smspillaz, do you have an ETA for the new PPA ? - I am eager to test it (altough most of 0.9.10 runs here already, ofc)
<smspillaz> MCR: PPA of what ?
<smspillaz> compiz trunk?
<MCR> https://launchpad.net/~smspillaz/+archive/compiz-dev yes
<smspillaz> 5 minutes
<smspillaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/+recipe/compiz-development-head
<hyperair> smspillaz: oh dear, that sucks.
<hyperair> smspillaz: i suppose you've looked through all of these: https://www.opengl.org/wiki/Debugging_Tools ?
<smspillaz> I don't recall coming across that
<MCR> smspillaz - great, the availability of this PPA should be announced also to get more testers, but I am sure you've planned that already ;)
<smspillaz> dunno the best place to announce it really
<MCR> Planet Compiz ?
<hyperair> the ayatana mailing list?
<hyperair> unity-design now, iirc
<MCR> It could also be added to all the bugs that are fixed in 0.9.10, so people could immediately test those and report any issues
<MCR> I could do that
<duflu> MCR: zoom only works on things because those things are X windows that Compiz can stretch. That's not true for Unity elements :(
<MCR> hi duflu :)
<duflu> Hi
<MCR> smspillaz, compiz in the PPA is still named 0.9.9 - not sure if that is correct, should be 0.9.10, no ?
<duflu> On the other hand, you could just figure out the tranform matrix for the zoom (including translation) and pass it through to Unity/Nux. It could work
<duflu> *transform
<MCR> duflu, I know that this UI zoom was requested and would make much sense for visually impaired people, but it is not my main priority at the moment
<MCR> first all window managing stuff needs to be rock solid imho
<MCR> no more windows jumping around workspaces or maximizing on wrong workspaces for example
<MCR> we are (finally) almost there...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the plot thickens
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-30730
<tsdgeos> so there's probably an internal object somewhere that is sometimes getting magically converted to a qobject and sometimes not
<tsdgeos> it seems
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what's more, the type of the singleton gets registered automagically, and in the global scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's why I had to rename the singleton
<didrocks> hey sil2100! do you feel better?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: brrr
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i have http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/728060/ working now :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yay
<tsdgeos> just need to get it merged :D
<tsdgeos> it's two lines of code
<tsdgeos> but ...
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! I overslept by accident ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: seems you needed it then! :-)
<seb128> sil2100, hey, happy friday ! do you feel better than the other day ?
<sil2100> didrocks: I got an e-mail about some apparent lockscreen errors from veebers in the 100scopes branch, might be that the fix I made is not enough - will look into that now
<dandrader> mzanetti, have you seen this before? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-ci/637/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/FilterGrids__test_clicked_signal/
<sil2100> seb128: hi! Happy Friday indeed - I feel mostly much better now
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, I wonder if we shouldn't finish the hud stuff first
<didrocks> sil2100: so, what would I tell, regarding your email is to disable the failing test for armfh right now
<sil2100> didrocks: that as well - you got me e-mail?
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<sil2100> Oh, ok
<didrocks> sil2100: and powerpc is FTBFS, so maybe the same
<didrocks> sil2100: just write it in the spreadsheet as well :)
<didrocks> sil2100: then, I think we should try to rerun stack per stack
<didrocks> in head
<didrocks> and see if autopilot behaves good :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes. let me check
<didrocks> making sense?
<sil2100> Ok, will do that - I just didn't want to disable the failing test because it was just failing because of the loading error
<sil2100> But let's do that not to waste time
<mzanetti> dandrader: or better: let me Deebug it :D
<mzanetti> morning nic
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, we have tracks of what's wrong, let's try to get all the stacks running first :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: really weird. can't reproduce this locally
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a bunch of qmluitests that failed yesterday with that for every ui test
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like GL accel broke on the VMs or something
<mzanetti> Saviq: that's already fixed
<mzanetti> Saviq: the current red ones are merge conflicts
<Saviq> mzanetti, I meant the shader issue dandrader mentioned
<mzanetti> Saviq: and I'm currently Deebugging the yellow ones
<Saviq> mzanetti, great, thanks
<Saviq> I'm not touching anything then
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm not really sure how my commit passed CI tho and then broke all following ci runs...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not entirely sure it's related
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it's just your filtergrid that fails
<Saviq> mzanetti, but the rest report the shader errors just as well
<dandrader> mzanetti, but what about the missing Dee module and "tst_FilterGrids.qml:91: TypeError: Cannot set property 'model' of null"
<mzanetti> dandrader: I hope it'll be fixed by this https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-deebug/+merge/159773
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,54244
<mzanetti> Saviq: but that filtergrids test must have been passing at some point
<tsdgeos> Saviq: meanwhile yesterday i also fixed a bug dpm reported to me (no clue why) that is stalled because i haven't fixed it for windows and mac :-/ https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,54214
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think for QtQuick its RGBA, not ARGB
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nice one, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's ARGB
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/hud/disable_source_test_and_tweak_timeouts/+merge/159776
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: nope, it's not
<mzanetti> ok
<dandrader> Saviq, I didn't get the InputFilterArea issue. So the removal of the fakes from the shell code made that thing stop working (when dealing with real apps)?
<didrocks> sil2100: waiting for the diff :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/728096/ that's the code they use
<didrocks> sil2100: what about powerpc FTBFS?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, because it relied on the "can I import Ubuntu.Application" bool
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its Qt.rgba()... thats why I thought so
<didrocks> sil2100: it's the timeout being bigger?
<Saviq> dandrader, which you removed (and rightfully so, we just need to get rid of that wrapper)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yep
<sil2100> didrocks: it was a ekhm, timing issue... there's that one problem we have when tearing down the HUD connection
<didrocks> ok
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, got it
<Saviq> dandrader, and implement a noop filter in the fake plugin
<Saviq> dandrader, and again, DON'T YOU SLEEP!?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<sil2100> It's really irritating, since there's not much we can do than wait, we might want to redesign somehow in the future maybe...
<dandrader> Saviq, climbing this aftenoon :)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, is hudtest(test-source test-source.c test-source.xml) only with platform api?
<dandrader> Saviq, I would rather say the opposite. If I log on at 5am. you're online. At 5pm, you're online as well ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, details
<didrocks> sil2100: commented
<sil2100> didrocks: good catch, no need to disable it on non-platform-api systems
<didrocks> sil2100: ping me back :)
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed and build-tested... but the first push went to some different branch, grrr
 * sil2100 hates when the default push branch is some old branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and you guys complain about whitespace checks, "possible spelling error"? lol!
<tsdgeos> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: approved :)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so now some stacks in head are running
<didrocks> sil2100: so, if you look, some have issues to fix, even before autopilot
<didrocks> sil2100: see he yellow indicator stack? it seems something is out of sync
<didrocks> sil2100: there is also qtvideo-node in the head/media stack which needs fixing
<didrocks> (don't look at the mediaplayer-app, I fixed it)
<sil2100> Looking looking
<didrocks> sil2100: phone and apps stacks are running autopilot, we'll see the result soon :)
<sil2100> Oh, since I didn't see those blinking, so thought it's over already ;p But I'll check the indicator stack
<Saviq> is anyone else's PA hogging the CPU constantly since yesterday?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's a "view", not a realtime status
<didrocks> sil2100: it's showing "latest finished state" :/
<dandrader> the worst thing about javascript is that it fails silently
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, undefined == false is the worst
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/448/console seems to hang
<tsdgeos> Saviq: at least that spelling stuff is immediate, doesn't take 30 min like our whitespace check
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you had tested locally ;)
<tsdgeos> yes, yes, i know, execute them locally :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: *grrr*
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, i saw your whitespace error too ;-)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just requested 2 additional VM's
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: before they go online I'll use one of them to debug this more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I'm not complaining, am I :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not only that, now i have to wrap the commit message at 72 cols
<tsdgeos> ...
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, it's merged, I'm relaunching the hud stack with only rebuilding hud FYI
<Saviq> haha
<tsdgeos> let's pretend we live in 1975
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and they're not going to accept it for 5.1 so that sucks
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I gathered as much
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it's fine, we have good processes for distropatching, I think
<tsdgeos> oka
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. the indicator stack... it seems all the jenkins stuff is month-old
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, shouldn't we also support #ARGB?
<didrocks> sil2100: did you look at the branches in the config?
<didrocks> sil2100: and did we got new commits?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't see the need to be honest
<tsdgeos> does anyone ever use that format?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, #RGB is supported, so
<tsdgeos> i know
 * sil2100 is still noobish here
<tsdgeos> my guess is that this is just because they need to support xpm
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I checked and there were commits to the indicator.cfg
<sil2100> didrocks: but the last run of for instance cu2d-indicators-head-1.1prepare-indicator-datetime is 22 days old
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, QML doesn't support #ARGB
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that's that
<tsdgeos> exactly
<sil2100> didrocks: and that's why indicators is yellow, since it was executed when indicator-datetime was still using the raring 13.04 branch
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed, there is no time assigned
<didrocks> sil2100: I think nobody redeployed the stack
<didrocks> cyphermox: seems that you never redeployed the head/indicators.cfg stack. Doing it now ^
<sil2100> \o/
 * sil2100 wanted to use the 'redeploy' word but wasn't sure if it's the right one
<didrocks> nice catch sil2100 ;)
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> sil2100: basically I looked at the head configuration
<didrocks> sil2100: and didn't see the timer
<Saviq> tsdgeos, typo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not ARBG but ARGB
<sil2100> I think it should indeed show the 'last run' timer in the main 'Head' view
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, commented inline, qcolor.cpp
<Saviq> _p
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, that's the issue to play with jenkins to control the whole chain…
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> actually no, qcolor.cpp
<tsdgeos> dang
<tsdgeos> tx
<sil2100> didrocks: you fixed up the media stack problems already, yes?
<didrocks> sil2100: not the qtvideo-node, as said
<sil2100> What also confuses me in jenkins is that there is a Last Success column and Last Failure column, but sometimes I would simply need a 'Last Run' one - here I have to check both columns to get the definite answer on when the build was executed
<didrocks> sil2100: mind looking at it?
<sil2100> didrocks: aye!
<didrocks> sil2100: agreed it's confusing
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you see the jobs seem not published anymore? following the links in jenkins messages gives out 404
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... didn't see that yet... still trying to fix the broken test
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you know who do I ping in absence of mmrazik about that?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess me
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> Saviq: in the afternoon fginther or sergiusens too
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll check it out as soon as the test is fixed
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Cimi> launchpad is super slow here, only to me?
<mzanetti> Cimi: works fine here
<Cimi> strange
<Cimi> btw
<mzanetti> Cimi: maybe you're super fast today :)
<Cimi> oh definitely not :)
<Cimi> I mean via browser, pages take a minute
<Cimi> I'm in Italy btw for the weekend, arrived here late night
<Cimi> maybe we don't like launchpad xD
<Cimi> dednick, do you have any update on the categories branch you didn't push?
<dednick> Cimi: nearly there
<mzanetti> Cimi: for me internet is in general very slow in italy... Might be related to the mountain area I come from
<Cimi> mzanetti, all the rest of internet is fine
<Saviq> yeah, internets don't deal with mountain well ;)
<Cimi> just launchpad got slo
<Saviq> they get tired
<dandrader> Saviq, have you mentioned pulseaudio eating CPU all the time?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<dandrader> I'm getting the same now
<seb128> dandrader, Saviq: what version of the package do you have?
<Cimi> ok chrome is slow, safari is fast
<seb128> dandrader, Saviq: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:3.0-0ubuntu6 is supposed to fix it
<sil2100> hmmm
<Saviq> seb128, 1:3.0-0ubuntu5
<Cimi> DNS prefetch?
<seb128> Saviq, upgrade
<Saviq> seb128, trying
<dandrader> seb128, 1:3.0-0ubuntu
<dandrader> 1:3.0-0ubuntu5
<seb128> dandrader, same, upgrade
<Cimi> maybe I'm running uk dns
<sil2100> didrocks: the problem with qtvideo-node is that the source package name is different from the branch name...
<sil2100> didrocks: since qtvideonode-plugin is the src package, while the branch is lp:qtvideo-node
<sil2100> At least hm
<Saviq> seb128, hmm no upgrade available yet
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_remove_fakes_from_qml/+merge/158370 should be good to go know, although jenkins is having some difficulties
<dandrader> s/know/now
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, mzanetti is on it
<seb128> Saviq, change mirror?
<seb128> Saviq, or use directly archive.ubuntu.com
<Saviq> seb128, archive.ubuntu.com
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, I'm using archive directly
<sil2100> didrocks: maybe we should change lp:qtvideo-node to lp:qtvideonode-plugin ?
<seb128> Saviq, hum, 0ubuntu6 was uploaded yesterday afternoon, it should be available
<seb128> Saviq, sudo apt-get update?
<dandrader> Saviq, odd I got the pulseaudio upgrade
 * Saviq disables apt-cacher
<didrocks> sil2100: what's the project name?
 * dandrader reboots to try it out the new stuff (including new kernel)
<Saviq> better
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/qtvideo-node <- on LP that's like this
<didrocks> sil2100: I would rather go the other around, change the source package name to map to the project name
<didrocks> sil2100: as it's what was decided for opening the project
<didrocks> sil2100: also, can you please add some bootstrap commit message?
<dandrader> well, so far so good. seb128 thanks for the tip!
<seb128> dandrader, great, thanks for confirming the fix ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, yup, helped, thanks!
<seb128> Saviq, yw!
 * Saviq wonders why apt-cacher-ng broke
<sil2100> didrocks: in case of changing the source package name... should I change all previous changelog entries, or just the most recent? ;)
<sil2100> Will do!
<didrocks> sil2100: most recent is fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: so, what exactly is not published?
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually, it seems to have just taken time
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's fine
<smspillaz> MCR: which ones needed review ?
<smspillaz> MCR: I don't see anything that's not marked resubmit, and the only other one has comments by me but no follow up
<MCR> smspillaz, https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.10/+activereviews
<MCR> Sam, all that have been resubmitted (Resubmit: 1)
<smspillaz> MCR: hmm, I thought when you marked something "resubmit" it meant you were going to resubmit it
<smspillaz> in any case I can have another look
<MCR> and if you have a solution to fix the screenshot thingy with fbos, you could take over the screenshot branch
<smspillaz> MCR: we'll do it separately
<MCR> ok
<MCR> I have set the screenshot MP to WIP
<smspillaz> MCR: hm? I meant we'll do the fbo thing in a separate mp
<MCR> yeah, I understood
<MCR> but I have not yet applied your suggestions
<smspillaz> ok
<MCR> in my MP implementing the overlay color selector for screenshot
<smspillaz> MCR: oh, actually quesiton about the cube gears proposal
<MCR> sure - go ahead
<smspillaz> do we call glDepthMask (GL_FALSE); anywhere ?
<smspillaz> (can't see it from the diff
<MCR> I do not think so
<smspillaz> MCR: oh, actually
<smspillaz> MCR: never mind
<smspillaz> MCR: I meant to ask - we're calling glDisable (GL_DEPTH_TEST);
<smspillaz> aren't we?
<Saviq> dednick, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1170465 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1170465 in touch-preview-images "[network-indicator] wrong design when asking for the AP password" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> dednick, it's gonna be in indicators-client network plugin, I expect
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<smspillaz> MCR: BTW, removing the <precision> tags in https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1167933.2-KEY_MOVE_INC-is-hardcoded/+merge/158767 was largely unrelated to the point of the original proposal
<smspillaz> try to avoid doing stuff like that, its confusing :)
<MCR> sorry
<smspillaz> its fine, just that it didn't belong there
<MCR> I did find out it does not work for ints, just floats
<MCR> so I removed it
<MCR> but you are right
<smspillaz> MCR: that's fine, just do it separtely
<smspillaz> (in future)
<MCR> should have been separated - yes
<MCR> my main problem ;)
<MCR> smspillaz - yes I did disable  GL_DEPTH_TEST in gears
<MCR> line 285
<MCR> sry - it was already there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1170550 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1170550 in touch-preview-images "Searching for music restarts the shell on manta" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> sure
<smspillaz> MCR: I've commented on the three marked resubmit
<smspillaz> acked two
<MCR> thx
<didrocks> sil2100: any issue? That should have taken 5 minutes at max. I can do it otherwise ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually I can't seem to crash it here on manta
<MCR> smspillaz, I see 4 acked ?
<tsdgeos> well, it's all a matter of luck
<tsdgeos> it's about the order stuff gets constructed/destroyed
<tsdgeos> that may leave some things dangling
<smspillaz> MCR: ah, sorry about that. my brain is not working today
<smspillaz> I reviewed *five* and acked *four*
<MCR> smspillaz, anyway thanks - no problem ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, could you tackle https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1170495
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1170495 in touch-preview-images "Search results on apps not obvious" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> dandrader, my plan would be: create a mockapp.lens in demo-assets
<Saviq> dandrader, and use the same approach we have in DashHome to assign the relevant category results
<Saviq> dandrader, the mockapp lens would have to be invisible, though
<tsdgeos> Saviq: commented in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.unity-test-module/+merge/159410
<Saviq> dandrader, so frequent and available apps would come from the mock lens, and installed ones from the real lens
<sil2100> didrocks: uuh, sorry, pushed it and didn't request a merge ;p Damn
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, so I guess you are looking at the autopilot results now? :)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtvideo-node/rename_src_package_and_bootstrap/+merge/159788
<dandrader> Saviq, after I'm done with this Jenkins autopilot error about missing InputfilterArea
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-deebug/+merge/159773
<mzanetti> dandrader: this should fix the problem you're having
<tsdgeos> Saviq: adding the comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1170550 too
<Saviq> dandrader, k
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1170550 in touch-preview-images "Searching for music restarts the shell on manta" [Critical,Confirmed]
<MCR> smspillaz, needs information, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-composite-cleanup/+merge/158757
<MCR> smspillaz, foreach is now in brackets, just if is not...
<sil2100> didrocks: there seemed to be an ssh connection refused for nvidia during the autopilot job, did utah fail or something?
<sil2100> During the apps AP
<mhr3> sil2100, is it possible that your disable-lock-screen fix doesn't work 100%?
<dandrader> mzanetti, that's one problem. but there's also this https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/1168/testReport/junit/qml_phone_shell.tests.testconfigurations/TestNexus10/test_hide_hud_dragging/
<sil2100> mhr3: there is a possibility, yes - Chris saw some issues yesterday
<mhr3> sil2100, cause we merged trunk into the 100scopes branch and yesterday the ap tests run and half of them failed cause the screen is locked
<sil2100> It might be re-enabled too early
<sil2100> I will be looking into that later today
<mhr3> sil2100, thx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall we do a new release? last one is from a week ago
<mzanetti> dandrader: but this seems to be caused by your branch, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah we will, soon
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we might want to wait for the fixes to the bugs from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/268/builds
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes. that's what I'm working on
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure, did you ask on #qa?
<didrocks> mhr3: the screen locker is a side effect anyway
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, if we have them in the pipeline sure :-)
<didrocks> mhr3: it's because some tests stuck, and nothing happened for 10 minutes
<mzanetti> dandrader: you need help on that?
<didrocks> mhr3: you do have sil2100's fix for the HUD tests, right?
<sil2100> Ah
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think I got it. seems like a missing install(...) entry in CMakeLists.txt. but thanls
<sil2100> Right, I think we'll need to port that to 100scopes
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I then try to fix one of those bugs?
<Saviq> mzanetti, look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1157508
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1157508 in touch-preview-images "Keyboard not showing up for wifi password entry on Nexus 10" [High,Incomplete]
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, you have manta, right?
<mzanetti> N10, yes
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> dandrader: that branch passes in jenkins now. it just posted a needs fixing because the job hung. I retriggered it manually and it works now. so once you approve qmluitests should strat working again
<tsdgeos> dednick: what's test_unity_object for in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.fake-unity-plugin/+merge/158865 ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: eh. it was just a test object when i first created the plugin
<dednick> tsdgeos: i'll remove
<tsdgeos> oka
<dandrader> mzanetti, once I approve what?
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-deebug/+merge/159773
<sil2100> mhr3, didrocks: actually, my HUD fix won't help here, since as Chris mentioned a different test is breaking everything - it seems Dash crashed really strangely in unity.tests.test_shopping_lens.ShoppingScopeTests.test_preview_works_with_shopping_scope
<didrocks> ah, interesting…
<dandrader> mzanetti, why tests/qmltests/plugins/Dee/CMakeLists.txt isn't needed anymore?
<sil2100> And some *strange* introspection errors for intel as well, huh?
<dandrader> mzanetti, because Dash test now points directly to  ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/plugins ?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, and tests do not get installed anyway, right?
<mzanetti> dandrader: exactly
<tsdgeos> dednick: i'm also a bit uneasy that the Fake Lens api is a bit different from the Real Lens api
<tsdgeos> how does that work?
<dandrader> mzanetti, now we only need jenkins to agree with my verdict
<dednick> tsdgeos: only implements the API it's needs for the tests that are written.
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... I'll keep an eye on it. and as soon we get the new VM's I'll use one to debug the hanging qmluitests further
<mzanetti> thanks
<tsdgeos> dednick: sure, i'd undersrand it being a subset, but it has new api too
<tsdgeos> i.e
<tsdgeos> Q_PROPERTY(QString name READ name WRITE setName NOTIFY nameChanged)
<tsdgeos> is in the fake one
<tsdgeos> but not in the real one
<tsdgeos> ah wait
<dednick> tsdgeos: yes it is.
<dednick> although no write
<tsdgeos> it is there
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> search fail :D
<mhr3> didrocks, sil2100, but yes we have all sil2100's fixes
<tsdgeos> so there's a bit of new api to inject the fake stuff
<tsdgeos> that's fine
<mhr3> the only thing we're missing from trunk is manuel's fix and changelog bumps
<tsdgeos> dednick: ok, works for me too once you remove that fake object
<MCR> smspillaz, done ;)
<dednick> tsdgeos: done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll assign you to the dash crash bug
<tsdgeos> ok
<sil2100> mhr3, didrocks: so, from what I preliminarily see in the failing tests - my screen-lock disable fix is working to some extent, but still there's a gap that casues the screen lock to happen
<didrocks> sil2100: I think the interesting part is rather: what tests was stuck for 10 minutes to have the screen lock enabled?
<sil2100> Since for as long as a test is going, the screen lock is not able to appear - one of the broken tests was hanged for 12 minutes and the screen lock did not happen, but what is interesting what happened then - then the test started to do it's clean up, it cleaned up all the environment preparing to finish (also, re-enabled the screen lock again) and AGAIN hanged up afterwards for another 12 minutes!
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting, do you have any idea if it's always the same tests, or why autopilot is doing that hangup?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I'm trying to figure that out as well, since it looked like Unity started breaking down, the dash being unresponsive and glitchy
<sil2100> There were some graphical glitches seen on the movie as well - not sure now what happened exactly, I only have some traces in the logs
<didrocks> sil2100: but you are seeing the gap on logs, I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's reproducing some times, I don't know at all how we can get the needed infos
<sil2100> didrocks: still looking for the cause - me and Chris noticed that there's a query error appearing every 30 seconds during the first 12 minute hang up
<sil2100> Another strange thing is that this is the nvidia failure - intel fails differently
 * sil2100 is confused, needs coffee
<didrocks> oh interesting
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mzanetti more QML q's if you have the time.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, hit me
<nic-doffay> I'd like to do a Sequential animation with a state.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you mean when changing between states, you want a SequentialAnimation in a transition
<Saviq> ?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5721295/ ?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah that looks spot on, thanks. I basically need to perform a transition between states and a transformation at the same time.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what's the best method to store a state in a variable to access at a later stage?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, usually a property somewhere
<Saviq> nic-doffay, depends on the use caes
<Saviq> case
<mzanetti> Saviq: there was a second bug regarding the password field misaligned, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<nic-doffay> Saviq, just store it as a string?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what's the use case?
<Saviq> mzanetti, launchpad.net/bugs/1170465
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack. thats related... my MP will fix that too
<Saviq> dednick, ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, when I didn't get OSK on password entry, it wouldn't come up anywhere for the shell, is that what you're experiencing?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... its because the layout is messed up, so tapping the textfield focuses also something else which prevents the osk from popping up
<Saviq> mzanetti, so there's two issues I'd say
<Saviq> mzanetti, make sure you get OSK in the messaging menu and on search, for example
<nic-doffay> Saviq, every dot has an initial variable state it needs to transition back to after the first transition. This state is set externally by the data which will be received from the backend.
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: works fine for me
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not 100% reproducible
<Saviq> mzanetti, try after first flash, for example
<Saviq> mzanetti, or after rebooting
<mzanetti> Saviq: the one on the network password was 100% reproduceable
<mzanetti> Saviq: and right now I freshly booted and its fine...
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, let's see your fix, we'll try
<Saviq> nic-doffay, then that initial state should be stored in a property on the dot
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and the transition should happen on a different property
<nic-doffay> Saviq, brilliant, thanks.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so the value stored initially is never changed, so no need to think about it
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/indicators-client/fix-network-password-layout/+merge/159805
<Saviq> mzanetti, why not implicitHeight?
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesn't work
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, checking
<mzanetti> Saviq: maybe something in the surrounding Menu {} element that only works with real height
<sil2100> didrocks: argh, libappindicator failed on powerpc, making the indicator stack red on build (FTBFS because of -Werror=deprecated-declarations)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I do think you fixed dednick's bug and not your own ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: not only powerpc
<didrocks> grr
<sil2100> didrocks: should we fix that or disable powerpc from Architecture: ?
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> Ah, not only?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... the keyboard pops now up all the time
<didrocks> sil2100: IIRC? I saw a FTBFS somewhere else
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, will test
<sil2100> didrocks: right! There's one later on for amd64, looking at that one...
<didrocks> sil2100: yep :)
<didrocks> sil2100: better to fix the deprecation if needed
<sil2100> Ah, the same error, ok, so let's fix that ;p
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> needs a hand?
<sil2100> For now I'm branching the branch, will try doing it now
<didrocks> ok ;)
 * mzanetti -> food
<sil2100> Test building
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you freshly flash your N10, can you type the password in straight after the first boot?
<mzanetti> Saviq: let me reflash
<mzanetti> Saviq: you cant?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, only after a reboot
<Saviq> mzanetti, so very difficult to reproduce
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... but thats the one where the osk doesn't popup everywhere I guess
<Saviq> mzanetti, and must really be some aace
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, race
<Saviq> mzanetti, I imagine the shell starts before the OSK comes up
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... what I fixes is really the osk on the network password input
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it never tries to reconnect
<mzanetti> Saviq: problem is, by the time you can log in to investigate, everything is already settled
<Saviq> mzanetti, exactly
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, "install TARGETS given target "InputFilterAreaQmlFile" which is not an executable, library, or module."
<mzanetti> hmpf... battery died during flash :/
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you add a FIXME there that it should be implicitHeight, please
<mzanetti> Saviq: just wondering. what would be the advantage of using implicitHeight?
<Saviq> mzanetti, mostly style
<Saviq> mzanetti, components should not define their own dimensions
<Saviq> mzanetti, and implicit* are there to show the default dimensions
<sil2100> didrocks: still didn't do the test build, because I needed to install a package but I still have dist-upgrade running - and my chroot is still installing build-deps ;p But the merge request is ready and looking sane:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libappindicator/fix_ftbfs_deprecated_func/+merge/159809
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think I know what the issue is
<mzanetti> Saviq: the implicitHeight is not supposed to change at runtime
<Saviq> mzanetti, that can't be true
<Saviq> mzanetti, Columns have implicit height
<Saviq> mzanetti, based on their children size
<Saviq> which obviously can change
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... ok... then not...
<didrocks> sil2100: I've updated the spreadsheet for the hud, feel free to complete
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, thanks!
<mzanetti> Saviq: added the FIXME
<Saviq> thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you remove the link to the osk bug?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> so the question arises, why? :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<mzanetti> it does fix that bug, doesn't it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, did I remove the wrong link?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the bug is more generic ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: "Keyboard not showing up for wifi password entry on Nexus 10"
<mzanetti> not sure...
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, it should be
<Saviq> mzanetti, "OSK not showing up in shell on first boot on Nexus 10"
<mzanetti> imho a different one... but don't wanna argue about this now
<mzanetti> as there really is a bug that prevents it in the network setup... regardless how often you boot
<Saviq|mtg> mzanetti, I can access the pass entry just fine in pristine image
<Saviq|mtg> mzanetti, assuming the OSK actually works
<mzanetti> Saviq|mtg: didn't work here
<mzanetti> Saviq|mtg: that said. because its because of the squeezed layout there might are some pixels where you can indeed trigger it
<sil2100> didrocks: test build done
<mzanetti> Saviq|mtg: FYI: can't reproduce the first-boot-no-osk thing
<mzanetti> Saviq|mtg: works fine here
<mzanetti> in people search and greeter and everywhere
<Saviq|mtg> mzanetti, yeah, race
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libappindicator/fix_ftbfs_deprecated_func/+merge/159809 <- once you have a free moment
<didrocks> sil2100: and approved!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<didrocks> sil2100: do you know about the ssh connection what was the issue?
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, run 115 has some AP result
<dandrader> it's amazing that to build hud I need dbus installed
<dandrader> (build its package)
<dandrader> make its tough to build its package from within a chroot
<sil2100> didrocks: will look at that, just will have some hangouts in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: great!
<tsdgeos> Saviq|mtg: can we milestone stuff like https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1170550 so it shows in https://launchpad.net/~aacid/+upcomingwork ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1170550 in touch-preview-images "Searching for music restarts the shell on manta" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: http://10.97.2.10:8080/computer/ps-quantal-server-amd64-2/?
<tsdgeos> DEAD!
<Saviq|mtg> tsdgeos, we'd need a milestone for the touch images project
<Saviq|mtg> tsdgeos, which there aren't any
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<tsdgeos> anyway i guess i can include that in my head in the same place as the carousel-listview work
<dandrader> Saviq|mtg, fixed that dumb mistake. but now that I have a chroot to try out packaging such things shouldn't pass onward anymore :)
<Saviq|mtg> dandrader, yeah, sbuild helps a lot her
<Saviq|mtg> e
<cyphermox> didrocks: what about head/indicators.cfg ? I deployed it when indicator-network was added
<cyphermox> didrocks: yesterday I couldn't release bamf / libappindicator in time btw, the publish step didn't work for some reason
<didrocks> cyphermox: did you use -U?
<didrocks> cyphermox: it seems that it didn't run for the past 28 days
<cyphermox> when I run cu2d-update-stack -dU always
<didrocks> and there was no schedule in the head
<didrocks> cyphermox: weird, I did the same and it's scheduled now
<didrocks> anyway, no worry, on the publisher, do you have the run numbers?
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's possible than the "manual publication forcing" has a bug
<didrocks> cyphermox: those changes can be SRUed, isn't it?
<cyphermox> that's how it looked, but now the results aren't even the same as they were
<cyphermox> yeah, all can be SRUd
<didrocks> cyphermox: let me quickly look at the code :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: indeed
<didrocks> cyphermox: I screwed up :p
<didrocks> sorry about that
<didrocks> the force doesn't override the force manual publishing
<cyphermox> yeah that was builds 19 and 20
<didrocks> cyphermox: fixed in rev 305
<didrocks> and deployed
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, jenkins approved the MP
<dandrader> Saviq, it's no you now
<dandrader> s/no/on
<Saviq> dandrader, yup, already on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you want to take the apps lens search bug from dandrader, that would probably work, too - and you have some more experience with the demo-assets package and stuff
<Saviq> dednick, are you going to investigate the implicitHeight issue then, or are we just going to go with mzanetti's fix then?
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq fine by me. I was just starting on it
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know in which repo I can find the tablet-services file?
<mzanetti> to at least hot-fix it a little
<Saviq> mzanetti, lp:ubuntu-session
<Saviq> wrong
<Saviq> lp:session-manager?
 * mzanetti tries
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/session-manager/trunk/view/head:/tablet-services
<mzanetti> Saviq: and that number in the beginning is so to say a sleep n before the binary gets spawned?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I believe so
<Saviq> rsalveti, right ^?
<mzanetti> ok... the reviewer will tell me if not :D
<rsalveti> Saviq: yup
<Saviq> dandrader, approved!
<dandrader> Saviq, wow, I didn't think I would live to see this day! :P
<Saviq> dandrader, it was a 2k diff after all ;)
<dandrader> yeah
 * dandrader goes to rebase his "close apps from dash" branch on top of it
<mzanetti> rsalveti: I hope this should help with this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/session-manager/lauch-shell-later/+merge/159832
<mzanetti> rsalveti: I verified that maliit comes up successfully and is operating. so its really a race condition on the first boot
<dednick> Saviq: i can if you think it is a good use of time.
<mzanetti> rsalveti: we have an idea for the proper fix, but that's not going to happen today
<mzanetti> dandrader: have a link to the bug for me?
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1170495
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1170495 in touch-preview-images "Search results on apps not obvious" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> dednick, we'll have to fix/dive into it anyway, so your call on whether what you're doing now is higher prio
<mzanetti> dandrader: cheers
<dednick> Saviq: i'll just get mu current work finished, then take a look. I think Cimi is waiting on me.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, thought so
<rsalveti> mzanetti: hm, that will add 2 seconds for the shell
<rsalveti> mzanetti: what would be the proper fix for it?
<mzanetti> rsalveti: modify the Qt maliit plugin: In case the connection to maliit-server fails during startup, it needs to listen to onServiceRegistered() on D-Bus and if malitt-server becomes available, connect to it
<mzanetti> rsalveti: in here: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/blobs/606c21526aa4183946076e7784eea14b563a03f6/src/plugins/platforminputcontexts/maliit/qmaliitplatforminputcontext.cpp
<mzanetti> line 544
<Cimi> dednick, does variable != undefined work?
<Cimi> dednick, in my previous code, only != "undefined" did
<dednick> Cimi: should work
<Cimi> dednick, you verified it works?
<Cimi> I had to put "" because wasn't working on my code
<Cimi> (when I did for the carousel)
<dednick> Cimi: i've never seen "undefined"
<Cimi> dednick, look at my code :-D
<Cimi> ok though, fine
<Cimi> when I had undefined things, I had to check the string
<dednick> i did a search on the code tree for it ;)
<Cimi> was old code indeed
<rsalveti> mzanetti: right
<rsalveti> mzanetti: are you planning on doing such change?
<rsalveti> mzanetti: also, how critical is to get the workaround in, which bug will it fix?
<mzanetti> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1157508
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1157508 in touch-preview-images "Keyboard sometimes not showing up on first boot after flashing on Nexus 10" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> rsalveti: tmoenicke will do the proper fix
<mzanetti> rsalveti: beginning of next week
<Cimi> mzanetti, if we find a test where code could be simplified using _data
<Cimi> mzanetti, shall I mark it as needs review or no? :)
<mzanetti> rsalveti: regarding the question hwo critical it is... I would say not critical. But opinion may differ from others. the bug is mentioned here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/268/builds
<Cimi> like this https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-tests-dashcontent/+merge/159459
<Cimi> at least the last test
<mzanetti> rsalveti: which creates visiblity on it :/
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... the last one here should definitely be a _data() test imo
<Cimi> mzanetti, not sure about a couple extra here
<Cimi> mzanetti, like test_positioned_at_beginning_signal
<mzanetti> Cimi: if one of them fails its way easier to find which one, because it will be split into separate test cases
<Cimi> your opinion as expert?
<rsalveti> mzanetti: right, let me check with folks then, mind updating the bzr merge package changelog to include the bug number as well?
<mzanetti> rsalveti: sure. no problem
<rsalveti> mzanetti: awesome, thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... I think the test_*_signal could be aggregated... but I'm not saying thats a must have
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> dednick, so, it's up to you really
<Cimi> read my chat
<dednick> Cimi: ok. i'll take a look
<Cimi> dednick, it's not required, the test works the same, it depends how you want to spend your friday afternoon :)
<dednick> i fancy a drink
<Cimi> go for it, I cover you ;)
<Cimi> nobody will ever know :D
<dednick> hehe
<dednick> Cimi: pushed unity fake categories
<nic-doffay> Saviq, another QML related question. I can't seem to find info on this. All I need to do is sequentially trigger one state after another. What's the best way to achieve this?
<Cimi> dednick, awesome thx
<didrocks> hey mterry! not sure what's your plan today, but it seems we have all autopilot tests failing, do you have a minute to look at this? (didn't get the time to look at that yet): for instance, run 115 on the generic job
<didrocks> mterry: it's the      import Ubuntu.HUD 0.1 as HUD
<didrocks> on gallery-app and webbrowser-app
<mterry> didrocks, ah good, maybe their merges will go through then
<didrocks> mterry: sorry, not following you :)
<didrocks> mterry: btw, apparently, it's better for you to not get outside I heard today
<mterry> didrocks, I've had merges for the hud transition ready for over a week, but they couldn't land because CI didn't have new hud yet
<mterry> didrocks, yeah  :)
<didrocks> fginther: can you help there? ^
<didrocks> mzanetti: maybe you have something as well ^ :)
<mterry> The jobs just need to be kicked
<didrocks> mterry: do you think it's using the right ppa this time? :)
<fginther> didrocks, mterry, I'll kick them again.
<fginther> mterry, the phone-app was building yesterday, but failed the tests
<mzanetti> didrocks: ?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you could add a PropertyAction {} that would change the state to the next one
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but the question is if you actually need the in-between states at all
<didrocks> mzanetti: see the backlog for some context, transition to HUD2, I think you had some dent on this for autopilot :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what do you mean by in between states?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, are we talking about QML states here at all?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok, so if you defined the states, in the transitions
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can put a SequentalAnimation { ... PropertyAction { }
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that will mean that after everything else in the SeqAnim has finished, the state would get changed to the next one
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but the real question is if you need the separate state at all
<Saviq> nic-doffay, i.e. if it's just meant to be as a step in the transition, you can use sequential animations
<Saviq> nic-doffay, without keeping it in a state
<nic-doffay> Saviq, they should be different states. But for the inital animation I need to run through two of them.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, then yeah, sounds like the PropertyAction {} approach will do
<nic-doffay> Cheers Saviq !
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can also look at ScriptAction {} if PropertyAction won't do
<Saviq> i.e. if you only want to do it on the first transition
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I do remember, though, that there is some limitation around that
<Saviq> nic-doffay, i.e. it might be that you can't change the state property in a transition
<nic-doffay> Saviq, giving a SequentialAnimation with a PropertyAnimation a go quickly, I'll let you know if it doesn't perform...
<Saviq> 'cause that could result in a weird state
<Saviq> where you didn't yet reach the new state (transition has not finished)
<Saviq> and changed the state
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so you might need to use the running property of Transitions
<Saviq> and act in « onRunningChanged: if (!running): »
<fginther> mterry, I've kicked off new ci builds for your phone, webbrowser and gallery hud branches
<dednick> Cimi: i've udpate the dashcontent test to use data. but only the last one.
<Cimi> ok fine
<didrocks> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/cupstream2distro-config/move-camera/+merge/159494 mind having a look?
<fginther> didrocks, looking
<didrocks> sil2100: is https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/qtubuntu_camera_additions/+merge/158931 still needed?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, this is what I'm attempting to do at the moment.
<nic-doffay> https://pastebin.canonical.com/89585/
<sil2100> didrocks: let me check
<nic-doffay> I can't really put it in a transition because I don't want this behaviour repeated every time a state changes.
<sil2100> didrocks: I think mterry's branch is more advanced
<sil2100> So I'll mark mine invalid
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<mterry> sil2100, my branch has robot arms
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> It has all those fancy hooks and configurations
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so the shell part for the highlighting of results is up and ready, but we don't want it merged until we get the Qt support and the backend support, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: what would you say is the "proper" fix for the search thingie? just hide everythig but "Installed apps" if searchtext.length > 0 ?
<davmor2> Hey guys in autopilot is there a way to get a list of applications it knows about, I assumed it just used the .desktop name for the app but obviously not
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dandrader is working on that, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... Saviq asked us to hand it over to me
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> sorry
<mzanetti> np
<sil2100> Oh noes, Francis dropped out
<mzanetti> better make sure we're not duplicating
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'd say that the fix he proposes in the bug is creating a proper-ish lens so that the "Recently executed" stuff goes away if there's no match
<tsdgeos> like happens in the rest of places
<davidcalle> didrocks, heya. I'm looking for a launchpadlib way to add affected projects to bugs, any idea? I don't find anything in the doc.
<didrocks> davidcalle: it's quite easy
<didrocks> davidcalle: look at lp:unify
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... but I meant for a workaround for today
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<didrocks> davidcalle: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unify/trunk/view/head:/unify/bugshandler.py#L511
<didrocks> davidcalle: you can look some lines above for the definition of "component_to_open"
<davidcalle> didrocks, perfect, thanks!
<didrocks> davidcalle: ah, even better: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unify/trunk/view/head:/unify/bugshandler.py#L173
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not PropertyAnimation but PropertyAction
<nic-doffay> Saviq, seems to be doing the job atm!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, I commented on the bug
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... don't understand what you're trying to say
<Saviq> mzanetti, just move the hardcoded things out to a (visible=false) mockapps.scope
<Saviq> .lens
<Saviq> mzanetti, and use the same approach we have in DashHome
<sil2100> fginther: hello!
<sil2100> fginther: I know you're probably terribly busy right now...
<Saviq> mzanetti, to use the data from the mockapps.lens for the two categories
<Saviq> mzanetti, then, bind the search query on mockapps.lens to the page header search query
<fginther> sil2100, what's up?
<sil2100> fginther: but regarding for instance https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gallery-app/hud1/+merge/158471 - I saw you did some work to enable daily-next for the CI
<Saviq> mzanetti, I might be overcomplicating things
<fginther> sil2100, yes I've enabled daily-next for a few jobs so far.
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess so :D
<sil2100> fginther: but I saw in one place that there was an error in executing the hook script
<sil2100> Trying to find it now ;/
<sil2100> I had it just a moment agi!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, would you like to claim this review? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_close_apps_from_dash/+merge/159845
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, you could add/remove the categories from categoryListModel indeed
<sil2100> ah
<sil2100> fginther: it was for the phone-app hud1 branch... -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/phone-app-raring-i386-ci/54/console
<sil2100> fginther: but I'm a bit confused...
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks!
 * tsdgeos pressed the claim button
<dandrader> :)
<sil2100> Anyway, we'd need the phone-app and gallery-app merges for switching to HUD 1.0 merged somehow
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I think for now just get into the SortFilterProxyModel
<Saviq> mzanetti, and change filterRegExp and invertMatch accordingly
<fginther> sil2100, the phone-app is building now, but it's failing the autopilot tests. one moment, I'll grab the link
<Saviq> mzanetti, DashApps.qml:103
<mzanetti> Saviq: purrfect... that's exactly what I started
<mzanetti> with
<fginther> sil2100, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/1132/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: should the [x] go away if i launch a different app?
<tsdgeos> seems it should, no idea what design said or if you have any design :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I don't know
<fginther> sil2100, gallery-app and webbrowser-app failed because of missing dependencies in the quantal builds
<tsdgeos> dandrader: do we have a design point of contact for this?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I mean, i didn't put any code to change the close mode when that happens and this feature has no design yet
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> :-/
<fginther> sil2100, I'm going to try again with the old ppas add
<tsdgeos> ok then, let them file bugs :D
<sil2100> fginther: ah, I see that they're failing because HUD 1.0 is not available
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it's explained in the commit description
<tsdgeos> didn't read it :D
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> was just quick testing
<fginther> sil2100, the autopilot tests run on quantal, is that the cause?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you interface with Mirv to get QColor distropatched?
<sil2100> fginther: probably, uhhh, why did the tests run on quantal btw.?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not yet since there's no agreement upstream yet on the final form of the patch, was waiting on that
<fginther> sil2100, that what we had to support when starting to run those tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<sil2100> fginther: does the generic-mediumtests-runner job only run on quantal?
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;)
<fginther> sil2100, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd prefer to have something approved upstream for 5.2 and then put it in our packages of 5.1/5.0.2/whatever, that ok?
<fginther> sil2100, we have requested some resources to start the transition to raring
<Saviq> tsdgeos, perfect
<sil2100> Ok, hmmm
<sil2100> fginther: would you mind if we approve the merges globally without the generic-mediumtests-runner passing?
<fginther> sil2100, that's not my call. Please ask mzanetti.  Note that if we do that, we won't be able to run the medium tests on any future MPs
<sil2100> fginther: indeed, but without those branches we're blocked with our stacks on the other hand
<mzanetti> sil2100: tried that... if you do it we can throw away autopilot tests within a month. noone will fix them
<fginther> sil2100, awesome, deadlock
<sil2100> Since we already have HUD 1.0 in the daily-next PPA, so all tests are failing there
<sil2100> Great...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: nitpick, witdth -> width
<sil2100> fginther, mzanetti: can't we get HUD 1.0 into some quantal PPA that could be used by CI?
<fginther> mzanetti, can the medium tests run on raring (assuming we had a box)? Would that unlock us?
<mzanetti> sil2100: sure. if we have a ppa we just need to add a hook to the job
<tsdgeos> dandrader: also i'd say the "// was bla bla" is not really needed, we can use bzr log :-)
<mzanetti> fginther: I requested the raring vm today
<mzanetti> fginther: assuming all our scripts and autopilot works fine on it, we should be able to just switch, yes
<sil2100> Need to check what we need to get the new hud 1.0 on quantal
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you know perhapy? ^
<mzanetti> perhaps
<fginther> sil2100, mzanetti, it's quite easy to add a ppa to the build if we can get hud in 1
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmm, what's the real question?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: they seem to have issues with installing the HUD stuff
<mzanetti> sil2100: can you explain more? tsdgeos is our HUD guy
<sil2100> Ok, so hm...
<sil2100> Well, I'm thinking if it makes sense anyway
<sil2100> tsdgeos: would it be hard to get the latest lp:hud (1.0) working on quantal ? Does it have any hard dependencies on raring?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I have to say what was its previous value (which is cleaner) to help in the explanation of the current one
<dandrader> tsdgeos, otherwise the other sentence would be left without context
<sil2100> mzanetti, fginther: since I'm wondering if it makes sense to bother with quantal building, since right now even quantal autopilot coverage for lp:gallery-app is pointless for us
<sil2100> Since lp:gallery-app is anyway now ->raring
<tsdgeos> dandrader: sure, i meant to kill both :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but them someone will want to change it back again without knowing the problem with it
<sil2100> So even autopilot test results for quantal for lp:gallery-app and lp:phone-app seems pointless, as it doesn't show the state of the app in the current release
<sil2100> There should be separate branches for quantal anyway
<dandrader> tsdgeos, general rule
<tsdgeos> sil2100: lp:hud is not going to work with the shell anyway
<dandrader> when some code is weird (as with work-arounds), you have to explain it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: well i'd say we should have a test then :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i don't trust your general rules, they say you have to wrap at column 72 ;-)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, how am I going to test for a warning message that is printed on stdout?
<mzanetti> hmm... I guess we will have a raring VM by monday
<mzanetti> that means I could start trying to run mediumtests on it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it doesn't cause any other problem?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I don't know
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> tsdgeos, wrapping long lines is a very widely used convention. I didn't invent it
<fginther> mzanetti, I can help with some testing on my end
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i know
<tsdgeos> there's lots of old conventions i don't trust :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it's old, but not obsolete
<mzanetti> fginther: I think the biggest issue is to update scripts in lp:ps-qa-tools to be able to set up machines on raring
<mzanetti> fginther: once we have those and can set them up I don't expect much troubles
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you could just as well not trust the age-old convention of indenting your code consistently
<tsdgeos> i could
<dandrader> mixing tabs with spaces, etc
<tsdgeos> but my good sense made me decide it's ok
<fginther> mzanetti, I'll setup a local VM and check them out
<tsdgeos> dandrader: otoh we do mix tabs and spaces in poppler :D
<tsdgeos> hate it
<sil2100> didrocks: what say you?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, and compiz, if I'm not mistaken
<dandrader> totally crazy
<tsdgeos> never understood the reason for it
<sil2100> didrocks: I mean, I think it would be wise to get those two merges to lp:gallery-app and lp:phone-app in, even though they would basically break quantal autopilot CI for those branches
<sil2100> didrocks: since at least we'll get the stack AP tests to work
<sil2100> (the HUD 0.1 -> 1.0 switch)
<Saviq> mterry, about the moc things, it built (and worked) just fine here without the symlinks, how can I reproduce what you're seeing?
<sil2100> Ok, brb, need to drive my girl somewhere, be back soon
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the  ApplicationManager::stopProcess implementation in tests/mocks/Ubuntu/Application/ApplicationManager.cpp doesn't seem to match what we do in reality
<tsdgeos> i mean, when killing an app, if you have another one it'll replace it
<tsdgeos> not have m_mainStageFocusedApplication = 0;, no?
<tsdgeos> or maybe you do
<tsdgeos> and then get a focus in?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, well, the resulting behavior is the same
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> it's just the mock part
<mterry> Saviq, hmm
<tsdgeos> we can fix it later if we find out doesn't really adjust what the non-mock does
<tsdgeos> that's the problem with mocks
<mterry> Saviq, i took out that stuff and I got the symbol error
<tsdgeos> your test depends on it being correct :D
<Saviq> mterry, let me try again
<Saviq> mterry, it's conflicting again, btw ;)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: on test_enterTerminationMode() can you add the compares that check the termination mode is still enabled after the first mouseRelease ?
<mterry> Saviq, you are killing me
<mterry> Saviq, everyone stop changing trunk
<Saviq> right now!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, !?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: now you do : press, wait, check that termination is enabled, release
<tsdgeos> i'm askign you to
<dandrader> tsdgeos, mousePress+wait == long press
<tsdgeos> press, wait, check that termination is enabled, release, check that termination is still enabled
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> i understand that
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you mean adding another check after the first release and before the second press
<tsdgeos> yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, I can do it
<mterry> Saviq, merged from trunk
<Saviq> mterry, cheers
<fginther> mterry, reviewed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/cupstream2distro-config/move-camera/+merge/159494
<dandrader> tsdgeos, done
<mterry> fginther, updated
<tsdgeos> dandrader: also those 800 look a bit ugly (because of the arbietrarity of 800), do you think we could do a while with a qsignalspy against pressAndHold?
<tsdgeos> not sure it's much better
<tsdgeos> but kills the 800
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you mean waiting until pressAndHold gets emitted?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, it was working for me probably because the links were still there
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yep
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it's worth trying
<tsdgeos> dandrader: actually you may as well remove the 800 and let tryCompare do the waiting, no?
<tsdgeos> it is waiting for 5sec by default
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I would like to make it explicit that I'm "pressing and holding"
<tsdgeos> so that should be enough
<tsdgeos> dandrader: add a comment :D
<Saviq> mterry, I really would rather have the headers simply included in our tree for now, then
<tsdgeos> or do the spy thing
<tsdgeos> and trycompare on it
<Saviq> mterry, instead of the link (and we could then stop pretending we actually link to liblightdm)
<mterry> Saviq, we don't pretend we link right now
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it will fail it the state is changed onPressed()
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, but we depend on the -dev
<dandrader> I mean, it will pass
<dandrader> incorrectly
<dandrader> actually the current test already does
<mterry> Saviq, sure.  Is that so bad?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: true
<nic-doffay> Saviq, out of interest, I tried a PropertyAction as you suggested because the PropertyAnimation is overkill, but this doesn't appear to work: https://pastebin.canonical.com/89592/
<Saviq> mterry, the process of building leaves artifacts in the source tree
<tsdgeos> dandrader: so add the spy for pressAndHold ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, something like that. I'm not sure yet how to do it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's because you're setting the value to "pointer" and then to "unfilled" straight away
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and you can't animate strings
<mterry> Saviq, hmm...  I don't like hard copying it for the mock either...  unless we add a test that fails if the system version and the local one are out of sync.  but we'd still have to dep on the -dev package then
<fginther> mterry, approved. thanks!
<mterry> Saviq, but at that point, we're going out of our way to avoid a symlink
<mterry> Saviq, is there an option we can pass to moc to make it smarter about weird header situations?  I couldn't find any
<tsdgeos> dandrader: should be "easy", no? just create a  SignalSpy { signal: "pressAndHold" }set the target to the tile and do a tryCompare(spy.count, 1) ?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's why you shouldn't use PropertyAnimation on string properties
<Saviq> mterry, ok, I'll have a fresh look on Monday
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I have also to check that it doesn't change the terminatio mode before that signal is emited
<nic-doffay> Saviq, PropertyAnimation was working perfectly, but PropertyAction doesn't.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so maybe tryCompareFunction() will do
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's only because PropertyAnimation has a duration
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so it only sets the value to the new one after its duration
<tsdgeos> dandrader: will add that as needs fixing in the MR so we don't forget
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so that would be the best method to use then?
<tsdgeos> need to run now
<tsdgeos> friiiiday
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hurry!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hey hey
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you put a PauseAnimation between the PropertyActions, it will work
<dandrader> tsdgeos, one sec!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, does signalspy have that bug that it doesn't reset its count?'
<didrocks> sil2100: discussed with sergiusens about it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, or is it something else?
<didrocks> sil2100: so basically, what we can do:
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it may, i've seen we do .reset() in some places
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but really, if you have transitions between the "pointer" and "unfilled" states
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok brilliant thanks.
<didrocks> quantal will have a final release today
<tsdgeos> .clear() i  mean
<didrocks> sil2100: then, we can switch on Monday to HUD 2
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ↑
<didrocks> for everything
<didrocks> mzanetti: FYI ^
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I have no transitions between them.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: mzanetti you had this problem, right?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should put the PropertyAction changing the state at the end of the transition to "pointer"
<didrocks> sil2100: making sense?
<didrocks> sil2100: so don't break the apps right now, let's do that on Monday
<nic-doffay> Saviq, but then that would apply to every state change which I don't want.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you push the whole code somewhere? I think there's some misunderstanding going on
<nic-doffay> Yeah no problem.
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes... there is a bug in signalSpy. however its a bit weird... as long as you keep the same signalName and target I think it works. but once you assign it to another signal or so the clear() breaks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, ok. good enough for my usage then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: one day we'll have to report that bug too ;-)
<dandrader> or even better: fix it and put your name in Qt's hall of fame :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: ack. I hope the raring VM is ready by monday so I can start with moving mediumtests
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, that would be needed ;)
<didrocks> mzanetti: let's cross fingers!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: dandrader: nah... already in there...
<dandrader> me too :)
<mzanetti> lets others have some fun too
<mzanetti> :P
<mterry> Saviq, actually...  maybe it's not so important that we always stay in sync with the headers
<mzanetti> indeed... doesn't sound too complicated to fix...
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that's what I thought
<Saviq> mterry, since we just fake the whole interface - it's rather the opposite
<mterry> Saviq, I can make a commit that drops the links, and thus drops the need for liblightdm in this merge
<Saviq> mterry, if the headers changed, we would break even if we're not really using it
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, please, just copy the headers as they currently are
<Saviq> mterry, and when the time comes we just yank them out
<mterry> Saviq, no, we'll still need them for the mock plugin
<mterry> Saviq, for the mock plugin, I'd like to still use the real plugin's code, and just swap out the liblightdm bits
<mterry> Saviq, so that we can test the plugin's logic (like the realname->name conversion0
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, we'll work it out
<mzanetti> Saviq: ubuntu-phone mailing list. mail from Alberto :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-hide-static-apps-while-search/+merge/159857
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, saw that ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean the email
<Saviq> mzanetti, "invertMatch ?" bad :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, either do the direct condition
<Saviq> mzanetti, or have a separate bool prop
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know it's slightly less performant, but much more readable ;)
<mterry> Saviq, btw, updated the branch
<mterry> fginther, links I'm seeing in MPs like http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-raring-i386-ci/545/console are giving me 404s
<fginther> mterry, hmmm
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, thanks
<fginther> mterry, this might take a bit to figure out
<nic-doffay> Saviq, when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/infographics
<nic-doffay> Check Dot.qml line 35
<nic-doffay> I'm attempting to Do a PropertyAction on the visible property which isn't working.
<nic-doffay> Everything else is good.
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed a FIXME... sorry. this is all I can do now - have to run. I'll fix it properly next week.
<Saviq> mzanetti, have fun!
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... using the expression directly is why I was feeling stupid... you'll understand when you see the FIXME
<mzanetti> Saviq: diff is updated
<mzanetti> ok. then.. have a good weekend!
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it doesn't reevaluate when invertMatch is changed...
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-21
<JohnConnorFX> hello. Somebody help me?
<JohnConnorFX> Hello?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-14
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i was busy with code reviews on thu/fri and have a bunch of stuff on the approved pipeline, do you think we can get a silo today? Otherwise stuff is going to end up conflicting etc
<mhr3> Saviq, btw why did you decide against a devel branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, will try and get it in today
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw any clue what's wrong with otto?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope, will talk to ci eng
<Saviq> mhr3, because didrocks told us they don't want us to have them, I don't like what it does to the history, I didn't see all that much advantage
<mhr3> fewer conflicts?
<Saviq> mhr3, also, suddenly it's difficult to cherry-pick into trunk, because all the branches have some of devel in them already
<mhr3> and noone likes those :)
<Saviq> mhr3, we've been doing fine with those - you just need to release often, and we've been doing fine
<mhr3> but yea, perhaps it wouldn't work that great for you
<tsdgeos> yeah i think we're doing mostly fine
<tsdgeos> and most of the conflicts we end up with are "easy" to solve anyway
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it does affect all the tests, but there's no other benchmarks so it doesn't :D
<tsdgeos> but yeah need to pass that as variable since we'lk possibly have slower/faster benchmarks in the future
<tsdgeos> and a hardcoded value is not going to fly there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so when thinking about that list of "things that are upstreamable to SDK", well there's stuff like the whole Card/Previews stuff that personally I don't think they make sense there but they may be upstreamable if designers want to replicate the Dash layouting on some app
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, agreed, low prio for upstreaming, though
<tsdgeos> so makes it even sense to write it there or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, add them as "if you want them" or something
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos restarts again then :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-notification-ap-test-assertions/+merge/212169 is included in https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988 so it should either be discarded or them redone with dependencies or somethimg, no?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't look included, there's more changes in the first branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, need to be reconciled
<tsdgeos> ah right, they're similar changes but not exactly the same
<tsdgeos> sorries
<Saviq> don't be, better safe'n'sorry
<tsdgeos> karni: no, predictive text is now disabled :D
<karni> tsdgeos: hahaah thanks
<karni> I thought this was a bad joke
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so one thing changed with run-upstart, Alt+F4 or clicking on the window X just results in unity8 respawning...
<tsdgeos> trueth
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not *sure* that's a problem, though, or how to change that behaviour
<Saviq> or that we want to
<Saviq> nah, ok, we'll just have to let people know
<tsdgeos> not an upstart expert enough to know how to fix that
<tsdgeos> but honestly give run is "for us" and that it improves quite a bit the behaviour when run on the phone
<tsdgeos> i'll take that over the lock button crashing it on the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it does improve on desktop, too, e.g. the scope list
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> guys, an easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/remove_acws/+merge/215624
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/carousel_test_base_delegate/+merge/215626
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I did not write that test :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i know you didn't, i'm asking you to review the change
<Cimi> ah ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm fixing the issues between lp:~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions and lp:~macslow/unity8/fix-notification-ap-test-assertions
<Cimi> seb128, a review would be nice https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675
<Cimi> seb128, when you or your guys have time
<seb128> Cimi, sure, not likely to be this week with the lts release
<seb128> but it's on my backlog
<Cimi> Saviq, greyback I used InputFilterArea in the wizard, I dinamically put blockInput true/false when the notification shows or not, but when it turns false (so should not block input anymore), my interface does not receive any events in any case. What could it be?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, there's one line from lp:~macslow/unity8/fix-notification-ap-test-assertions which slipped into lp:~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions
<greyback> Cimi: when you run the wizard (unity-mir compiled with debug mode too), do you see  "Shell depth" message printed?
<greyback> Cimi: or a "Default depth" message
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i see, so leave it like that or?
<Cimi> greyback, I did see it when I compiled with debug
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no no... I remove the rogue line so they'll cleanly merge
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> Cimi: certain? As if that message ("Shell depth") is not printed, then InputAreas won't work.
<greyback> Cimi: as internally in unity-mir, it tried to guess which surface is the shell's surface, so it can place input filter areas on it. If the guess fails, no input to shell/wizard
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, fix pushed
<Cimi> greyback, it does work
<Cimi> greyback, but when I switch blockInput to false
<Cimi> greyback, it feels like it's still true
<greyback> Cimi: ah I see what's happening. With unity-mir, the shell/wizard surface will *always* get input. What inputFilterAreas do is decide if the input should *also* go to the app surface underneath or not.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, so now the rogue line is gone form https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988
<tsdgeos> oki
<greyback> Cimi: reason is that shell always wants to listen for edge swipes, even if app on screen. So in that case, an input event goes to *both* shell and the application.
<greyback> Cimi: but naturally there are times that shell wants to exclusively take all events, and not let them be copied to the application. That is what Inputareas let shell do
<Cimi> greyback, I don't understand why setting it back to false
<Cimi> greyback, still my shell doesn't get events
<greyback> Cimi: Your shell should always get events. Can you share your code please?
<Cimi> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675
<Cimi> greyback, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/view/head:/wizard/qml/main.qml
<greyback> Cimi: can you please pastebin me the output of your wizard when you run it?
<greyback> Cimi: also, without any input areas in the code, does your wizard get input?
<Cimi> greyback, yopu want me unity mir with debug?
<Cimi> greyback, of course
<greyback> Cimi: yes
<Cimi> greyback, works with blockInput: false
<Cimi> too
<Cimi> greyback, but not with blockInput: height > 0 or other combo
<Saviq> MacSlow, what issues?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the fact that they conflict
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they don't?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there was one change from one in the other, he's removed one line from a that was in b by mistake
<Saviq> hmm there was no conflict, though...
<Saviq> anyway, let me rebuild the landing, then...
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> maybe they had been merged originally and bzr just said "sure this is the same change, carry on"
<Saviq> probably
<MacSlow> Saviq, there was a line from lp:~macslow/unity8/fix-notification-ap-test-assertions somehow in lp:~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok got it
<MacSlow> Saviq, no idea how it slipped in there
<MacSlow> Saviq, sorted it out now
<Saviq> MacSlow, please strip the tags of your branches, as per my email from last week
<MacSlow> Saviq, didn't we once wipe all those already?
<mhr3> Saviq, anything in unity actually linking to libunity-api?
<Saviq> MacSlow, apparently not everyone
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<Saviq> MacSlow, so we're all contaminated again
<mhr3> thx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: kill ScopeDelegateMapper, can I?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, we still have DashApps?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, if you move the func up, then yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah but what it does i can make it in place, not in an item people will get tempted to add stuff to
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<MacSlow> Saviq, since it's very slow to wipe the tags of remote branches, I'm doing it on lp:~macslow/unity8/fix-notification-ap-test-assertions and lp:~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions only... as these are ready to land... I'll check other unity8-branches later
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, it's rather slow remotely, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, thought I could do it locally and then push, but forgot that any tag-change doesn't count as a commit so it would not push anything afterwards.
<Saviq> MacSlow, indeed
<MacSlow> Saviq, I wonder if that's worth a feature-request :)
<MacSlow> but then... one does not do such things frequently enough to justify something like this
<Saviq> MacSlow, bzr is in maint-only mode, and I really doubt it's easy to do... tags are just completely disconnected from commits in bzr...
<Cimi> greyback, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249077/
<greyback> Cimi: okay, nothing looks wrong.
<greyback> Cimi: let me try compiling your code and give it a go
<Cimi> greyback, want packages?
<Cimi> I have them built
<greyback> Cimi: nah, will do myself, thanks tho
<Cimi> greyback, you need unity mir
<Cimi> greyback, wizard wifi
<Cimi> (uncomment the inputfilterarea and copy the upstart job)
<Cimi> greyback, and you need unity8 branch too (or just update the upstart file from my branch)
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos, elopio, please have a look at your approved MPs and clear the tags as mentioned in the comment
<Saviq> (and then all of them, local or remote, as per my email last week)
<greyback> Cimi: ok. Gimme a while to get set up
<Cimi> Saviq, why we have tags again?
<Saviq> Cimi, because someone didn't clear them before
<Saviq> Cimi, and they're rather viral
<Cimi> Saviq, when did you send this mail?
<Cimi> and where?
<Cimi> I cannot find it
<Saviq> Cimi, last week, on unitynextuiteam ML
<Cimi> weird I don't have it
<Cimi> Saviq, last mail I have is from daniel "a bit away from computer today"
<MacSlow> Saviq, tags cleaned
<Saviq> MacSlow, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, "Pruning unity8 branches and tags" is the subject
<Saviq> Cimi, ah wait
<MacSlow> Saviq, I know check other unity8-branches I have... just to be sure nothing slips in again
<Saviq> Cimi, it's probably still in moderation...
<Cimi> Saviq, AH OK..
<Cimi> ok
 * tsdgeos looks at the positionedAtBeginning signal in DashContent
<tsdgeos> and realizes we're using it as a function
<tsdgeos> :S
<Malsasa> Hello. My HUD on Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't work anymore. When I tap ALT, Unity opens menu of focused app, not the HUD. My complete question was in http://askubuntu.com/questions/447587/alt-key-for-hud-doesnt-work. I am sorry for my bad English. Thank you.
<Cimi> Saviq, after deleting, shall I push or commit?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, tags don't go with revisions, if you ran through them, they're deleted
<Cimi> greyback, any luck?
<greyback> Cimi: not ready yet, sorry
<Malsasa> greyback: Hello. My HUD on Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't work anymore. When I tap ALT, Unity opens menu of focused app, not the HUD. Any idea for me? Thank you.
<greyback> Malsasa: open System Settings, open "Keyboard", and in the new window, click the "Shortcuts" tab
<Malsasa> greyback: I have did it many times. My complete quesion was here http://askubuntu.com/questions/447587/alt-key-for-hud-doesnt-work
<Saviq> MacSlow, hey, can you look into bug #1307489 please?
<ubot5> bug 1307489 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Tapping sms notification doesn't always raise messaging-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307489
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<greyback> Malsasa: huh, that's strange. Have you playe around in "ccsm" at all? Keys are also set in there, for hte Unity plugin
<Saviq> MacSlow, ideally, would be good to get a reproducer without having to send an sms every time, can we make it somehow with the script as used in ap tests?
<greyback> Malsasa: I see "Jos" replied with the same idea as mine. Give it a go
<Malsasa> greyback: yes, I believe only I have this problem. It is very strange. I have play around CCSM too. I have set ALT there too.
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup
<MacSlow> Saviq, I see what I can do there
<greyback> Malsasa: otherwise I'll have to point you to #ubuntu-desktop where there's more of the unity7 devs available
<Saviq> MacSlow, I suspect this is actually happening on the "starting / focusing an app" front, but would like to have a confirmation
<Malsasa> wow, so the developers are there? Thank you for pointing me, Mr greyback.
<greyback> Malsasa: good luck!
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll make sure to see if the action attached t othe interactive notification is correctly called to rule out any issues with notifications
<Malsasa> greyback: thank you from Indonesia!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: all tags killed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<greyback> Cimi: ok, so this /might/ be a mir bug. I've managed to launch the wizard and it gets no input events - didn't matter if I had an InputFilterArea or not.
<greyback> Cimi: this is mainly after a fresh boot.
<greyback> Cimi: one way to check is to set "MIR_SERVER_INPUT_REPORT=log" <- this turns on Mir's input debug printing
<Cimi> greyback, so why I reproduce it with the inputfilterarea?
<greyback> Cimi: I can't say. I don't see how your use of unity-mir would cause any different behaviour to unity8 tbh.
<Cimi> tedg, hi, who is responsible for location indicator?
<tedg> Cimi, me or charles
<greyback> Cimi: if you could log a bug against unity-mir (to start), with exact instructions on how to reproduce it (clear enough for the mir folks to reproduce), we can have them look into it
<tedg> Cimi, It has a pretty big MR pending though.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the ScopeDelegateMapper removal got a bit out of hand https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/DashContentScopeDelegateMapperAndMiscFixes/+merge/215664 :D
<tsdgeos> but it's now better!
<Cimi> Saviq, ok wizard is pretty much ready but pending reviews... any big thing I can work next?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the review i gave you this morning :P
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<MacSlow> Has anybody seen this happen to their N4 after updating to r294 -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE1aYjEC7EU somehow it does no longer mount (even adb fails to find the device)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: do you dual boot or something?
<tsdgeos> there was a thread about it in the list
<tsdgeos> if you do
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no... just plain Ubuntu nothing else
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, remember the subject or part of it?
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm getting a test failure with the modal branch... I think mterry's greeter-ux-fixes might be playing with yours http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7249940/
<tsdgeos> #292 Mako
<tsdgeos> but it was only dual boot
<Saviq> MacSlow, ugh... I only had that with android...
<MacSlow> Saviq, first I need to get my N4 working again...
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm afraid the only way I found is to flash factory android https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#occam
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, thx... I'll read through it
<Saviq> MacSlow, and flash ubuntu again
<mterry> Saviq, MacSlow: I can look at the interactions between our branches
<MacSlow> mterry, thx... that would be cool
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm.. ok
<Saviq> mterry, you can branch from http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/landing-001/unity8/
<Cimi> tedg, I have this page for the wizard, but the location doesn't seem to do anything... can you spot the error? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.privacy/view/head:/wizard/qml/Pages/30-phone-settings.qml
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: well it does boot alright... I just can't seem to get any connection via USB/adb
<tedg> Cimi, Yeah, the branches really need for it to land before anything works. There's a bunch of platform API stuff that needs to get in.
<Cimi> tedg, eta?
<Saviq> MacSlow, I suspect it's reconnecting every 5s or so, I had that (on dual-booted android, though)
<MacSlow> Saviq, never setup my N4 to dual boot
<tedg> Cimi, It's now our oldest pending MR, at just under 3 months. Hopefully soon :-)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll flash android and reflash ubuntu... just anything to get it working agin
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, quickest route I'd say
<MacSlow> Saviq, no more factory images for "mako"?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, it was never "mako"
<Saviq> MacSlow, occam
<Saviq> MacSlow, mako is device codename, occam is image codename or so
<MacSlow> Saviq, so which of those factory images was the one with the broken networking/phone-driver
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's old news
<MacSlow> Saviq, no longer an issue?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, nope, not since we switched to android 4.4.2
<MacSlow> I ran into it so :)
<MacSlow> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's your opinion on removing the ifdefs for building with old qt 5.0?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's wait a bit to have a golden image with 5.2
<tsdgeos> ok
<dednick> Saviq: what are "spurious tags"
<Saviq> dednick, we inherited tags from lp:unity back when
<dednick> Saviq: um, where would these show up?
<Saviq> dednick, 'bzr tags'
<Saviq> dednick, you'll see a lot of tags with ? as their revision number
<dednick> Saviq: i do indeed...
<Saviq> dednick, so yeah, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.sh clears them up
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll drop this, ok? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/split-surfaces
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, let's see
<mzanetti> we're not doing it this way any more anyways I think
<Saviq> mterry, there's one more thing that's not good with the ux fixes - when left-swiping to dash, there's a vertical shadow that's dragging behind the app (and behind finger if there's no app at all)
<mterry> Saviq, oh really...  Will investigate
<Saviq> mterry, check out the packages from silo 001
<Saviq> they exhibit that
<Saviq> MacSlow, assign yourself to bug #1307489 please
<ubot5> bug 1307489 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Tapping sms notification doesn't always raise messaging-app" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307489
<MacSlow> Saviq, done...
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... even with only Android 4.4.2 on the N4 I get this forest of nautilus windows popping up
<Saviq> MacSlow, aah fook wait
<Saviq> MacSlow, reboot your host...
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think that's what fixed it for me...
<MacSlow> hm...
<MacSlow> ok...
<Saviq> MacSlow, sorry for sending you on a wild goose chase..
<MacSlow> back in a moment...
 * MacSlow got scared by that reboot...
<MacSlow> my screen was all messed up... had to do a second reboot to sort that out....
<MacSlow> I hope there are no nasty surprises gfx-driver-wise
<mterry> Saviq, OK, trailing shadow fixed in greeter-ux-fixes branch
<MacSlow> Saviq, those nautilus-windows are still popping up
<Saviq> MacSlow, ouch
<Saviq> MacSlow, tried a different cable?
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's not as bad... but still some
<MacSlow> Saviq, can try
<Saviq> MacSlow, I've narrowed the bug down to u8's/unity-mir focusing code, so you're off the hook
<MacSlow> Saviq, although I'm not expecting that cable (or usb-port) to be an issue as I also used with with a Nexus5 without any problems
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll throw this one at you, then: bug #1307489
<ubot5> bug 1307489 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Greeter won't unlock when app raised by url dispatcher is already focused" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307489
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding the tap or the modal-snap-decision/greeter issue?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ↑
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure you can. I might dodge tho :P
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok... thanks for the update
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can try!
<mzanetti> :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, mterry: so I guess I can help out with the ap-failure then?
<Saviq> MacSlow, the "conflict" between mterry's and your branch (modal snaps) is still to be looked at, yeah
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's what I mean
<MacSlow> t
<mterry> MacSlow, looking at it, yeah
<mterry> MacSlow, so I can reproduce for sure
<MacSlow> mterry, I've not had your branches available when writing tests... so I might have overlooked something
<mterry> MacSlow, OK, I see the problem
<mterry> MacSlow, in my branch, swiping the launcher from left unlocks device and hides launcher
<mterry> MacSlow, but your branch is expecting launcher to remain open
<mterry> (as it does in trunk)
<mterry> MacSlow, but you seem to use the shown status of the launcher as a key part of that test
<MacSlow> mterry, yes
<olli> alecu, Saviq, greyback in U8, do we cache the reading of *.desktop files
<mterry> MacSlow, maybe you could test shown status of the greeter instead?
<olli> i.e. if I change a file in a running session, will the change be in effect
<olli> or do I need to restart u8
<olli> sorry, this is for U8/preview 14.04
<Saviq> olli, the change will show up in the dash the next time you search, will be stuck in launcher until you restart, though
<MacSlow> mterry, well I need to verify (when the greeter is open) that interaction with it/launcher is possible ... nothing is blocking user-input.
<MacSlow> mterry, an test interacting with the infographics would do too
<mterry> MacSlow, right.  Do the same thing, but instead of testing that the launcher is visible, just test that the greeter becomes hidden
<olli> Saviq, more specifically, if I edit a single .desktop file (add exec/-qt5) will u8 pick that up?
<Saviq> MacSlow, please rebase on mterry's branch and verify the modal behaviour is correct?
<Saviq> olli, when launching you mean? that should work every time, the file is read on-exec, not earlier than that
<Saviq> olli, since it's not actually us but upstart-app-launch reading it, btw
<MacSlow> mterry, what's your branch again
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-ux-fixes/+merge/210042
<mterry> MacSlow, instead of self.main_window.get_launcher() do self.main_window.get_greeter() -- will test myself too
<olli> Saviq, thx
<MacSlow> mterry, Saviq: first I need to figure out what's up with all the usb/adb issues I have all of a sudden...
<mterry> MacSlow, well replacing those two lines with the following works for me
<mterry>         greeter = self.main_window.get_greeter()
<mterry>         self.assertThat(greeter.shown, Eventually(Equals(False)))
<mhr3> tsdgeos, something's broken with carousel, if there's more than two categories in a scope scrolling all the way down and then up results in the carousel to be completely empty
<mhr3> known?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, well.. might be lvwph + carousel
<mterry> MacSlow, or maybe what you want is to just not pull the launcher so far
<mterry> MacSlow, just pull it out but not enough to trigger an unlock
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not known
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do you have bunch on your device?
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos, assuming your lvwph thing landed?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: how do i get more than one carousel?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, eh.. bunch of music...
<MacSlow> mterry, again... I just need some check to verify that the input-blocking modal-background (behind the snap-decisioins) isn't used when the greeter is shown
<mterry> MacSlow, ok, so unlocking is fine
<mhr3> tsdgeos, grab the deb from 015
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it did land, i sincerely hope that is not causing it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: let me check a test i have here
<tsdgeos> first
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos, my image isn't completely fresh
<mhr3> from this morning
<Saviq> mhr3, good enough
<mhr3> Saviq, as in official 294
<tsdgeos> damn
<tsdgeos> ASSERT: "QTest::TestLoggers::loggerCount() != 0" in file qtestlog.cpp, line 242
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: when doing tryXYZ
<tsdgeos> any idea?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you can workaround it by addint "when: windowShown" to all TestCases
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: or reorder them to make sure the first one in the file has that
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos, confirmed, carousel does not get recreated properly when it's culled
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: fixing that would require subclassing QAbstractTestLogger from qttest-private which I haven't done yet
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos, well - it seems to work the second time...
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, it's pretty random
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> mhr3, file a bug please
<tsdgeos> wooo
<tsdgeos> something broke there yes
<mhr3> Saviq, k
<tsdgeos> and it's probably the originY thing :/
<Saviq> :|
<Saviq> :\
<Saviq> :/
<tsdgeos> i mean, what else can it be?
<Saviq> well, yeah, sounds relevant
<Saviq> OTOH we never destroyed carousels before, did we
<mhr3> tsdgeos, Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1307578
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307578 in Unity 8 "Carousel doesn't re-render properly after scrolling" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> we shouldn't
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look tomorrow first thing
<MacSlow> mterry, so I'll go with this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7250338 in test_modal_sd_with_greeter()... no more checks for the launcher
<mterry> MacSlow, that worked for me, yeah
<MacSlow> mterry, the test_modal_sd_without_greeter() I don't need to change I assume
<mterry> MacSlow, correct
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/whenGSVtest/+merge/215695
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I was still discussing with Saviq if we should go for this or do the efforts of registering the testlogger. tryLauncher suffers from the same, and probably more
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you come to any conclusion? ^
<MacSlow> mterry, pushed r774 to lp:~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions so we should be all good now
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think if we can avoid it for now - let's
<mzanetti> ack.
<mterry> Saviq, so MacSlow updated his branch for the test and I updated mine for the shadow.  Should be good to go on both
<Saviq> mterry, k, rebuilding now and will test again later
<Saviq> o/ ttyt
<Cimi> tsdgeos, shall I review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/DashContentScopeDelegateMapperAndMiscFixes/+merge/215664
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if you have time, please
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> tomorrow more
 * tsdgeos waves
<kgunn> Saviq: just to make sure ...so lp:~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions & lp:~mterry/unity8/greeter-ux-fixes corrects... bug 1307489
<ubot5> bug 1307489 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Greeter won't unlock when app raised by url dispatcher is already focused" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307489
<mterry> ?  let me see
<kgunn> mterry: is that "?" for me ?...i was piecing together scrollback, i could be totally wrong
<mterry> kgunn, was for you.  Looks like a dup of bug 1267624 which has had a branch extent for a long time, but has been stalled
<ubot5> bug 1267624 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dialer app not shown on incoming calls" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267624
<mterry> kgunn, seems test framework won't let us easily test locking the screen by simulating power button presses -- because the test framework holds a powerd lock
<kgunn> mterry: ah...thank you, yeah that does look the same
<MacSlow> kgunn, mterry's and my branch are not related to 1307489
<kgunn> thanks guys
<kgunn> MacSlow: do agree that 1267624 is a dup of 1307489  <- Saviq
<mterry> kgunn, so point is I'm looking at it, but it's not there yet.  I'll see if I can do a test workaround today
<MacSlow> kgunn, not sure
<kgunn> mterry: ok, its the "new blocker"...its==1307489
<mterry> kgunn, promotion blocker?  oh my
<kgunn> yes, don't go to vegas :)
<josharenson> mzanetti: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1305885 is the networking setup actually a component/plugin for unity8, or is it a separate application? I looked over the code a lot on my flight home, but can't seem to find where it would live.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1305885 in Unity 8 "Snap Decision input does not listen to Enter key" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> josharenson: yeah, the actual networking is in the indicators. However, the issue is in the ui I'd say, which should be in qml/Notifications/
 * greyback eod
<asac> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307634
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307634 in Unity 8 "Crash When Using Phone" [Undecided,New]
<asac> rickspencer reported that (wasnt related to shutdown he thinks)
<asac> anyone mind checking if that .crash file is any good?
<asac> Saviq: kgunn: i know you are runnin on hot fumes already, but could we motivate someoene from your team to take a look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307634 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307634 in Unity 8 "Crash When Using Phone" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, seem the same
<Saviq> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-focus-request/+merge/215749/comments/512044
<Saviq> wth does apport not collect package versions and such when it's processing a crash....
<mterry> Saviq, working on it as we speak
<Saviq> mterry, kk
<mterry> Saviq, just wanted to get elopio's merge in first
<Saviq> asac, I'll look briefly into it, but will probably have to wait until tomorrow for proper investigation
<mterry> Saviq, I'm planning to expose a tiny dbus interface for pretending we got a powerd event that we only expose if testability is on.  sound good?
<Saviq> mterry, on one hand - yeah maybe - on the other... I think it's a bug in powerd that it doesn't change the power state
<Saviq> mterry, especially when it does turn the display off...
<mterry> Saviq, true...  I forgot it turned display off.  Does seem like inconsistent internal state
 * mterry looks at why powerd does that
<Saviq> mterry, inconsistent, and wrong, IMO, too - even if an app requests display to be on, it should be overridden by power key press
<asac> Saviq: ack. thanks
<mterry> kgunn, poke about bug 1307489.  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-focus-request/+merge/215749 should fix, but note that it needs two other component branches to work totally.  Maybe start a silo for it?  <- Saviq
<ubot5> bug 1267624 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1307489 Dialer app not shown on incoming calls" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267624
<mterry> I have to go afk for a bit, but will leave IRC on
<Saviq> mterry, I'll be pushing it through tomorrow, thanks!
<kgunn> mterry: thanks...
<kgunn> Saviq: o/ thanks!
<kgunn> mterry: quick one...what other 2 component branches are needed ?
<mterry> kgunn, it's in the description
<mterry> kgunn,
<mterry>   https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/autopilot/allow-focus/+merge/215735
<mterry>   https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/powerd/consistent-state/+merge/215761
<kgunn> mterry: i should've read...thanks man
<thomi_> mterry: I commented on that MP. I plan on running the full test suite later today
<mterry> kgunn, those two are only needed to make autopilot work right.  If you do manual testing, just the one branch is fine
<thomi_> mterry: but right now I'm not sure we can land anything anyway
<kgunn> thomi_: its a blocker
<kgunn> so its special
<thomi_> hmm, so will the unity 8 team handle the autopilot MP landing?
<thomi_> kgunn: because if so, then as long as you guys run the AP test plan, I'm happy for that to land
<kgunn> thomi_: well, i would believe yes, it would all need to go into the same silo
<kgunn> thomi_: link to AP test plan ?
<thomi_> one sec
<kgunn> thomi_: kinda curious if it matches this...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission
<thomi_> kgunn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/autopilot
<kgunn> thomi_: ok...that doesn't seem too bad...
<thomi_> kgunn: hahaaaaaa
<thomi_> kgunn: it takes about 4 hours to run, and then about the same to debug the various failures
<thomi_> kgunn: what I'm saying is "have fun with that" :)
 * kgunn wonders if we've created an anti-release tool
<thomi_> kgunn: you're still wondering? :P
<thomi_> kgunn: we have a jenkins job that automates 90% of it though
<thomi_> kgunn: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/
<kgunn> thomi_: should that be on the wiki ?
<thomi_> kgunn: run that ^ with the silo PPA in the PPA parameter
<thomi_> kgunn: probable, let me edit it
<kgunn> i was just about to ask.... where instructions are for desktop
<kgunn> "Run the autopilot functional and unit tests"
<kgunn> thomi_: desktop is the bitch i take it?
<kgunn> in terms of time
<thomi_> kgunn: nope, device is the PITA
<thomi_> kgunn: desktop takes ~ 15 minutes
<thomi_> device takes ~ 4 hours
<kgunn> thomi_: no way..i run unity8 & browser all the time...it does eat close to an hour...but 4 ?
<thomi_> kgunn: you need to run *all* the AP tests
<thomi_> not just unity8
<kgunn> ah
<kgunn> not how i was reading :)
<thomi_> because you're chaning AP code that's used by all the functional test suites
<thomi_> luckily, the jenkins job does most of that for you
<thomi_> you just need to wait for it to run
<thomi_> but then you need to debug the various failures
<thomi_> and figure out if they're due to an issue introduced in your code, or bad tests in other projects
<thomi_> usually you need to re-run a few suites
<kgunn> thomi_: since this is going to take soooo much time...should we just go to silo and test it there ?
<kgunn> rather than individually for MP...
<kgunn> only to approve and then turn around and do it again ?
<kgunn> Saviq: fyi on this ^
<thomi_> kgunn: yes, that's wht I'd suggest
<thomi_> kgunn: wiki is updated BTW
<kgunn> Saviq: mterry ...mind if i queue it up and try ?
<mhall119> am I missing something, or has the ability to add scopes as a Favorite to the dash not been implemented yet?
<mterry> kgunn, go right ahead!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-15
<MacSlow> Saviq, did you manage to get back to try lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions and lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/modal-snap-decisions again after the conflict-fix with mterry' greeter-ux-fixes branch for unity8?
<Saviq> MacSlow, will do today
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... I'll turn to combobutton and the sms-class2/timeout stuff again then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so it's not the last change that broke the carousel, removing it is still broken
<tsdgeos> and i can't go back enough to make it work again :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are we sure it did work?
<tsdgeos> which is very weird since i remember it clearly working
<tsdgeos> but it may be just fake memories
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what's the bug?
<tsdgeos> ok, let's fix it anyway
<tsdgeos> Cimi: second carusel is just not drawn at all
<Cimi> tsdgeos, scopes bug?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> make tryGenericScopeView
<tsdgeos> scroll down
<tsdgeos> nice empty space where teh carousel should be
<tsdgeos> scroll up again
<tsdgeos> you even lost the first carousel that was correctly shown before ^_^
<Cimi> tsdgeos, lswph?
<Cimi> lvwph
<tsdgeos> can be
<Cimi> qt 5.2
<tsdgeos> but i've reverted the changes i did lately and didn't fix it
<tsdgeos> i have memories of it working but it just doesn't
<tsdgeos> so yes, let's stop saying names and i'll have a look ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not about the second carousel even
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just one is enough, as long as it's culled
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> k
<tsdgeos> it's the second carousel in that test
<Saviq> yeah ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, increasing cachebuffer affects?
<tsdgeos> uh?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, of the scrollable
<Cimi> not the carousel
<tsdgeos> let me work on it :) i'll come back when i've no more ideas
<tsdgeos> but no, that's not the problem
<tsdgeos> the carousel is being created
<tsdgeos> as needed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like another 5.2 fallout?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i know what's wrong
<tsdgeos> but i don't know what's wrong :D
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> if we replace
<tsdgeos> delegate: tileWidth > 0 && tileHeight > 0 ? loaderComponent : undefined
<tsdgeos> with
<tsdgeos> delegate: loaderComponent
<tsdgeos> it'll work again
<Saviq> oh
<tsdgeos> but i've no idea why
<tsdgeos> since tileWidth and tileHeight are correctly > 0
<tsdgeos> trying to find out a bit more
<Saviq> ok, not distracting you then
<Saviq> :)
<mhr3> Saviq, wondering if we should land latest music scope, as it makes that bug quite obvious
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos'll fix it, don't worry there :)
<Saviq> mhr3, anyway we can reproduce it fine
<mhr3> Saviq, like your "no pressure" attitude :)
<mhr3> but very well
<Saviq> mhr3, unless your question was rather "should we _not_ land it", then yeah, ideally we'd wait a bit
<Saviq> and land it together/after unity8 fix
<mhr3> alrighty
<mhr3> not landing until there's a fix
<mhr3> that branch waited for a month, it can wait few more days :P
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> mhr3, can we get rid of the useless "Songs" carousel from there?
<mhr3> Saviq, ask design :P
<Saviq> mhr3, I did! :P
<mhr3> s/ask/convince/
<Saviq> bug #1237970
<ubot5> bug 1237970 in Unity Media Scanner Scope "Carousel in music scope should group songs by album" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237970
 * Saviq bugs mikenagle
<Saviq> slacker, not around
<Saviq> ooh apt has a cool progress bar :D
<Saviq> ooh and unity crashed...
<mhr3> Saviq, iirc displaying songs was a bandaid fix for not being able to do proper album queries, so you might get your wish afterall
<Saviq> mhr3, I know ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, but then the visuals do list "Songs" as the first category in a carousel
<mhr3> the visuals need updating too from time to time ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, the apt-progressbar is the bling of the day :)
<Saviq> indeed ;)
<Saviq> oh and one more u7 crash yay
<asac> greyback: hey. i think we are seeing a noticalbe performance hit comparing our image 250 (previous promotion) to yesterdays promotion; are ou guys aware of something that could have caused this?
<asac> thats on mako
<asac> didrocks and popey can give more details
<didrocks> it was mentionned in the landing email IIRC
<asac> better ask directly. maybe its known and worked on
<greyback> asac: nothing that I'm aware of :(
<asac> hmm
<asac> didrocks: popey: anything special to trigger that slowdown?
<greyback> quite a few moving parts have changed since 250
<asac> didrocks: popey: is it all over the place or some specific user interaction that is slow?
<asac> greyback: in general, or also on MIR?
<greyback> I'm using 293 on nexus4 - I hadn't noticed any perf hit
<asac> didrocks: popey: maybe explain where you see that perf hit. thx
<greyback> asac: well mostly mir, but unity has gained the new scopes which does impact scrolling performance in the dash
<didrocks> asac: using the phone…
<didrocks> really, just use it
<didrocks> and compare to 250
<greyback> didrocks: is there anything killing CPU?
<didrocks> greyback: no, and no full memory
<didrocks> just use it for few minutes and you will clearly see it
<didrocks> even once the cache should be full
<asac> new scopes were in 250, no?
<didrocks> no
<asac> ok well that could indeed be contributing here then
<asac> but if its not CPU bound
<asac> then sounds really more MIR'ish, but what do i know :)
<didrocks> we had a Mir and an unity8 release meanwhile
<didrocks> we already started to get a closer image bisect range
<asac> didrocks: who is bisecting?
<didrocks> asac: nobody *is*
<didrocks> asac: when we started that, I was asked to stop
<didrocks> last time we did we got to:
<didrocks> Purely anecdotal, but #269 certainly felt much snappier than my #274
<didrocks> or #275 builds in doing very simple things like swiping away the
<didrocks> welcome screen, and swiping up and down the apps scope.
<didrocks> landing email
<didrocks> (from popey)
<didrocks> I don't find any bug report though, let's see if popey got one, I thought he did, my search is probably just sucking
<mzanetti> didrocks: there are 2 places I know of where performance has decreased
<Saviq> MacSlow, (how) can I mimic a modal snap decision with the create-notification.py script?
<didrocks> mzanetti: ah?
<mzanetti> didrocks: for one the new-scopes, which we are aware of and working on improving it
<didrocks> mzanetti: so, unity8 rendering/threading with new-scopes?
<mzanetti> didrocks: and the other is a bug that came with Qt 5.2 which impacts all sorted lists (in apps for example)
<didrocks> (seems to match the landing timeframe)
<didrocks> mzanetti: ok, here, alan is only talking about the new scopes
<didrocks> as #250 had 5.2
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah, new-scopes still scroll badly. but we know why
<Saviq> and have the first optims in store already
<mzanetti> really? I thought 250 wasn't 5.2 yet
<didrocks> mzanetti: any fix/workaround in progress? (I think no as it would have been done for long, right?)
<didrocks> mzanetti: it was 5.2
<MacSlow> Saviq, from AP-tests?
<didrocks> just not new scopes
<Saviq> MacSlow, I just want to manually test it
<popey> didrocks: no, didn't file a bug as I had no science, just anecdote
 * Saviq looks in the MP
<didrocks> mzanetti: is there a bug for that one?
<MacSlow> Saviq, just any snap-decision will do... as long as it's not happening while the greeter is shown... e.g. call yourself... without the dialer being open
<Saviq> MacSlow, kk
<MacSlow> Saviq, or use any of the snap-decision examples from lp:unity-notifications/examples
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, k
<popey> asac: sorry, was afk, didrocks has explained it fully enough from my pov
<mzanetti> popey: do we have a LP bug for the QSortFilterProxyModel that hits us in the Reminders app?
 * mzanetti only knows about the upstream qt bug
<didrocks> mzanetti: I'm talking about the unity8 perf optimization needed (the one popey and I noticed, not linked to 5.2)
<Saviq> MacSlow, so, I should be unable to interact with the dash while ./sd-example-incoming-call.py is happening, should I?
<popey> bug 1303746 ?
<ubot5> bug 1303746 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303746
<MacSlow> Saviq, correct
<Saviq> MacSlow, then it's not working... let me try calling myself
<MacSlow> Saviq, there should be a tinted background swallowing all input
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm...
<mzanetti> didrocks: don't think there is one
<didrocks> mzanetti: mind filing one with the details? Would be easier to track
<didrocks> (as you have more details than us)
<Saviq> MacSlow, you can branch from http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/landing-001/unity8/
<Saviq> MacSlow, or take the packages from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/
<Saviq> MacSlow, but let me verify
<MacSlow> Saviq, and that has https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decisions/+merge/210988 ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's not marked as "Merged"
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure it's not, it's only in the silo
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's only Merged when it's in trunk
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm just testing before ACKing the silo
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, no worky, again - conflict with mterry's branch I'd say
<Saviq> MacSlow, please rebase yours on his branch and verify everything's working (and that the tests are correct... since they pass, and should catch this)
<MacSlow> ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-ux-fixes/+merge/210042
<Saviq> biab, testing autopilot
<mzanetti> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1307959
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307959 in Unity 8 "new-scopes need to be optimized" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> mzanetti: thanks!
<greyback> wow, not sure if true, but seemed that router got into a state that it was sending packets to my laptop that make the wireless driver crash
<greyback> asac: didrocks: sorry I dropped offline just over 30 mins ago
<didrocks> greyback: basically, we are talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1307959
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297197 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1307959 New scopes performance needs to be improved" [High,Triaged]
<greyback> didrocks: okay, thanks for update
<greyback> if I can help in any way, let me know
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm not sure if it's related... but I've added ppy:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001 to my N4 setup and unity-notifications is nowhere to be found
<MacSlow> Saviq, that said... modal snap-decisions do work for me though using that landing-001 silo-ppa
<MacSlow> Saviq, non-blocking when on the greeter... blocking when greeter isn't shown... just as design requested
<mhr3> it always freaks me out when i run unity8 on desktop and i start receiving all notifications in there :)
<MacSlow> mhr3, yeah.. .that's odd indeed :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, ignore the mentioned issue with the unity-notifications... after a reboot of the phone they did show up via "apt-cache policy ..."
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am testing your branch
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but it seems I probably found other bugs
<tsdgeos> like?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with your branch I mean the position at beginning
<tsdgeos> yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for example, I am in app scope
<tsdgeos> like which bugs?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I expand apps and scroll down to hide the header
<Cimi> tsdgeos, then I swipe from right to left to change to music scope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the header lags then it appears
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I go back to apps scope and redo the same thing, the header is partially shown
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> what do you mean with "lags"?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I see it skipping frames
<Cimi> animate maybe
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sending on whatsapp
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well, just see if it happens without my patch
<tsdgeos> or not
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it does with and without
<tsdgeos> i sincerely don't see any lagging :D
<tsdgeos> minute:second?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not now, just first run
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, hmmpf
<Cimi> tsdgeos, anyway, you see it is not fully shown
<Cimi> tsdgeos, see last seconds when I scroll down
<Cimi> and the header fully appears
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, oh, I think I know why... I didn't upgrade the notifications plugin...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, also
<tsdgeos> that may be because of my patch, not sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, another bug
<Cimi> tsdgeos, go in scopes scope
<tsdgeos> previously we were showing all the headers and now i only show the one of the list we are seeing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, run an app from launcher, like system settings
<tsdgeos> that is the one you care about in reality
<Cimi> tsdgeos, reveal launcher and tap the home button
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the header shows "app scope" but we're still in the scopes scope
<tsdgeos> Cimi: please check if those happen or not without my patch and write it in the MR so i remember what i have to fix
<tsdgeos> otherwise i'll forget :)
<tsdgeos> if they still happen with my patch, open a bug so i don't forget about those either :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-api/expose-notification-data-roles-to-qml/+merge/212581 should've had an unity-notifications- version bump, please remember about those
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the .pc file
<mzanetti> oh... :/ sorry. yes, will try to remember
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sent you the video of the second bug
<Cimi> tsdgeos, whatsapp encodes automatically, handy :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, as punishment, you get to try and reproduce bug #1307634 ;)
<ubot5> bug 1307634 in Unity 8 "Crash When Using Phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307634
<Saviq> mzanetti, since the one I thrown at you yesterday got snatched by mterry
<Cimi> Saviq, throw me bugs
<mzanetti> ah nice.
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1301038 for you
<ubot5> bug 1301038 in Unity 8 "TimeFormatterTest does not set environment properly." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301038
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, you'll have to remind me again on why we did not want LANG=C for tests ↑? ;D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and ideally comment on the bug?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean why you did not want it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're a team!
<Saviq> ;P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ;.)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not that we did not want it
<mzanetti> fyi: jenkins does export this to workaround an issue with autopilot debug prints
<mzanetti> not sure if its still required
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's that we could not decide wheter to put it as env in the make call or as setenv in the code itself
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we statusquo'ed by doing nothing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, ok, darkening I have, but I can still tap apps behind the darkening
 * Saviq writes stuff down on the MPs
<tsdgeos> ok, qt bug found
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> now i only need to create a testcase bla bla bla
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tried with 5.3?
<tsdgeos> bug is still there in the code
<tsdgeos> in 5.3
<Saviq> ok
<tsdgeos> it's an obvious mistake after you read the code
<tsdgeos> i have that right in the LVWPH code
<tsdgeos> they are basically not accounting for setting a delegate to null on creation and non null after everything has been setup
<tsdgeos> need the test though
<tsdgeos> working on that now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so the header scrolling bug is present with the devel proposed image as well
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not the second one with the scope
<Cimi> testing
<tsdgeos> interesting
<Cimi> tsdgeos, cannot reproduce it anymore
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but you saw the video :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i think it is this
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1297770
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297770 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes scroll down till header goes seems to lock the scope in place" [High,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> or similar
<tsdgeos> and the testcase http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254748/
<om26er> Trevinho, hi
<om26er> Trevinho, there seems to be some problem with window placement, the titlebar often appears below the top panel
<om26er> bug 1308005
<ubot5> bug 1308005 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] no way to close tall windows as they appear below top panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308005
<om26er> andyrock, ^
<Cimi> tsdgeos, same bug
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can launch an app
<Cimi> tsdgeos, from the scopes when the header is shown but I scrolled down
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and I can see only the header changing
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, seems like the slowness of scrolling in apps is partially caused by the art rescaling
<mhr3> plus masking
<Saviq> mhr3, well, sure
<Saviq> mhr3, all the complexity of the card has impact
<mhr3> Saviq, it's just odd that when the icon is smaller the perf is worse
<Saviq> mhr3, that's because there's more of them on screen probably
<Saviq> since a smaller art means less vertical space taken by any given card
<mhr3> Saviq, dunno, feels like there's more to it
<Saviq> mhr3, what we need to do is just build a library of smallest-possible card configurations to cater for all the supported cases (which we ~wanted anyway)
<Saviq> mhr3, this way they won't be as complex
<mhr3> it's also taking away the power for scope authors
<Saviq> mhr3, no no
<Saviq> mhr3, nothing would change scope-side
<Saviq> mhr3, we need to build a library that really supports all the possible combinations (that we support, not as in the ones listed in dash spec, but basically all)
<Saviq> mhr3, we'd still accept the configuration as it is now (and optionally a choice from a library later)
<Saviq> mhr3, and well, ultimately we can just leave Card as is, and fall back to it
<Saviq> mhr3, while selecting simpler delegates for the ones we want it makes sense to
<mhr3> hm, so js workaround?
<Saviq> mhr3, not a workaround ;)
<mhr3> totally a workaround :P
<Saviq> mhr3, no, not a workaround
<Saviq> in an app card
<Saviq> we have: mascot, subtitle, summary, emblem → all invisible
<Saviq> but existent nevertheless
<Saviq> background, too
<Saviq> which means they are consuming resources, even though we know they'll never be used
<mhr3> but none of those are used, there should be 0 overhead for such things
<Saviq> mhr3, but there can't be
<Saviq> mhr3, they need to be created
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, they're not uploaded to the GPU
<Saviq> mhr3, but they're still objects in the QML tree, their properties are still evaluated
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... so, I can reproduce the black screen with outdated launcher entries, however it doesn't crash unity here but recovers on any edge gesture
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, the first thing we do is: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/card_optimizations/+merge/213660
<mzanetti> couldn't get anything out of the attached crash file. (crashes GDB here when trying to load :D )
<Saviq> mhr3, making it so that they're not loaded, shaving off ½ off the time for an app tile creation
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, the .crash files are stupid
<Saviq> mzanetti, so... tried devel (not -proposed) image?
<Saviq> mzanetti, as that's what Rick was using, and I believe that's where Dave confirmed the crash
<mzanetti> ah.. right... that might be one revision lower
<mhr3> Saviq, so shouldn't that solution be good enough?
<Saviq> mhr3, depends, we'll have to compare how much overhead is there for just the Loaders
 * mzanetti tries to reproduce on the dogfooding phone
<mhr3> Saviq, i mean, clearly it isn't, but that just makes me think we're missing something
<Saviq> mzanetti, devel is 250
<Saviq> mzanetti, not "one revision lower"
<Saviq> but some 38 revisions lower
<mzanetti> Saviq: no.. not any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh, so we got a promoted image did we?
<Saviq> mzanetti, still, that was 250 Rick got it on
<mzanetti> Saviq: and how I read the bug it happened after upgrading from 250 to the new promoted one
<Saviq> oh ok
<mzanetti> which explains the outdated launcher entries
<Saviq> kinda
<mzanetti> I recreated them manually by writing account-settings
<Saviq> click updates are unrelated to image updates
<mzanetti> can reproduce the black screen he's talking about
<mzanetti> but doesn't crash it
<Saviq> mhr3, well "clearly it isn't" we don't know yet, we need to compare how much overhead is that to a plan image + text tile
<Saviq> mhr3, and then try to shave off even more
<Saviq> mhr3, so all in all, yes, it needs investigation still, but saying "invisible things should have 0 overhead" is rather extreme ;)
<Saviq> i.e. impossible to achieve :P
<mhr3> Saviq, i like setting "proper" goals ;)
<Saviq> unless invisible == nonexistent
<Saviq> «proper»
<Saviq> mzanetti, try with image 250, I really think that's where it happened
<Saviq> mzanetti, the bug was filed before the new image was promoted, AFAICT
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well, the .crash could have been unrelated / previous
<Saviq> mzanetti, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1307634/comments/4 does mention #250
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307634 in Unity 8 "Crash When Using Phone" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> jeez /me really needs to land this thing...
<Saviq> elopio, hey, can you please run http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.sh on lp:~elopio/unity8/error_on_missing_url-dispatcher
<Saviq> alesage, and you, can you please run http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.sh on lp:~allanlesage/unity8/dash-apps-visible-ordering
<Saviq> dednick, ↑ same on lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove-indicatormanager-upstart
<Saviq> oh elopio, one more of yours: lp:~elopio/unity8/use_fake_instead_of_messaging
<tsdgeos> Cimi: maybe comment it on the bug too just in case when we fix it ?
<Cimi> I'll test again when we will have a branch with the fix
<Cimi> to make sure both work
<tsdgeos> do you guys use imap for the canonical email?
<tsdgeos> suddenly it's failing for me
<tsdgeos> says invalid credentials
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I am, not through gmail, though
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> what?
<tsdgeos> works now
<tsdgeos> with my old password for canonical
 * tsdgeos confused
<paulliu> greyback_: Is there any reason we don't use qdbusxml2cpp to generate the interface?
<paulliu> greyback_: from dbus xml -> cpp
<greyback_> paulliu: tsdgeos is the author of that bit of code, best ask him.
<greyback_> I'm assuming you're asking about the dbus interface in unity-mir
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ^^^^
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ; added
<Cimi> tsdgeos, th
<Cimi> x
<tsdgeos> paulliu: which interface?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I'm adding a new dbus methods for people to use. But I noticed that the dbuswindowstack.cpp is coded by hand.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: So I'm wondering that if there's any policy that we want to code it by hand rather than using the generator.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: what is "by hand"?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: qdbusxml2cpp can read the dbus xml file and generate an interface.cpp for it. So if we add more methods we can just add it to the xml file.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: what code of dbuswindowstack.cpp would you save implementing by doing so?
<tsdgeos> besides do we have a dbus xml file for that interface?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: No code saving I think. But would be easier to use the generator. Especially it generates the Introspection which can be used for qdbus command line.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: no.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: So if it is not forbidden. Can I use that tool to generate the interface?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Because I got the an xml file from unity7.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: i'm not maintener of that code :D
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> i can not see any need to do so for the dbuswindowstack.cpp
<tsdgeos> if you see a reason for the new code you're doing and can justify it in a review request
<tsdgeos> i don't see why not
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok. thanks~
<tsdgeos> but again i'm not deciding on that piece of code, that's gerry ;)
<tsdgeos> paulliu: there was some argument in the past
<tsdgeos> over if we wanted to have the file that qdbusxml2cpp generates commited in the bzr or created on runtime
<tsdgeos> not sure how that ended though
<greyback> paulliu: I don't have a strong opinion on it. I'll welcome using qdbusxml2cpp if you write it :)
<tsdgeos> note unity8 uses qdbusxml2cpp already
<tsdgeos> see ./plugins/Ubuntu/DownloadDaemonListener/interface/downloadtrackeradaptor.cpp
<Cimi> Saviq, on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1301038 tsdgeos is right we do have a caveat in the CODING file, to run make test with LC_ALL=C
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1301038 in Unity 8 "TimeFormatterTest does not set environment properly." [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> Cimi, sure he's right, but that's the thing - we shouldn't have it there ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, and also this doesn't work for autopilot tests, which are launched under whatever locale is in the upstart session
<Cimi> Saviq, I see
<Cimi> Saviq, do we need a better way to export that lang?
<Saviq> Cimi, for autopilot we need to pass it to upstart when starting unity8
<Cimi> or we need to hardcode locales?
<Saviq> Cimi, so a change in process_helpers.py should be enough
<Cimi> Saviq, for qmltests not though
<Saviq> Cimi, for QML tests some change to the CMake modules we have
<Cimi> Saviq, so the answer is, yes, let's hardcode
<Saviq> Cimi, oh yes
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, basically, I shouldn't have to read CODING to be able to run the suite
<Cimi> Saviq, lazy :P !
<Saviq> Cimi, it should be enough to add to qmltest_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES in tests/qmltests/CMakeLists.txt or so
<Saviq> and to whatever overrides that
<Saviq> I don't think we should hardcode in QmlTest.cmake
<kgunn_> hey mterry, had some ap3 failures on desktop afterall...just a few, gonna purge and retest to see if its a regression or now
<kgunn_> or not even...
<mterry> kgunn, maybe another missing dep?
<mterry> kgunn, hmm, these are missing /dev file stuff.  shouldn't be python3 deps missing I wouldn't think...  Curious
<kgunn> AlbertA: would you mind taking a peek at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308055
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308055 in unity (Ubuntu) "Shell Experience Seems a Little Jerky on Nexus 4" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> sounds like unity-mir animations, but wonder, if we change something around mir snapshotting?
<Cimi> Saviq, this does the trick too http://paste.ubuntu.com/7255449/
<Cimi> for the timeformattertest
<Cimi> depends what we want to do...
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I think we should just default to C
<Saviq> Cimi, globally
<Saviq> Cimi, and make any that require otherwise exceptions
<Saviq> (none at the moment)
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I add a variable to all make tests?
<Cimi> s/add/set/
<Cimi> because command for running timeformattertest is not using our macros
<Cimi> but just make timeformattertest
<Saviq> Cimi, run_tests is a macro there
<Saviq> Cimi, use http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake2.6docs.html#command:set_tests_properties to set the ENVIRONMENT property on them
<Saviq> inside the macro
<tsdgeos> Mirv: we need another qtdeclarative patch ^_^
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1307578
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307578 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Carousel doesn't re-render properly after scrolling" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑↑
<Saviq> Cimi, in tests/Utils/CMakeLists.txt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thankx
<Cimi> Saviq, sure but at this point is better to hardcode inside the test
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wrong link to the patch, btw
<Cimi> Saviq, when we do use locale sensitive things, we set in the real code
<tsdgeos> really?
<Saviq> Cimi, not true, there's 4 tests in there that use the macro
<Cimi> so is independent to cmake or qmake or whatever
<tsdgeos> oh yes
<tsdgeos> double copy &paste
<Cimi> Saviq, but only timeformatter is sensitive to locale
<Saviq> Cimi, right now
<Cimi> Saviq, and forever
<Saviq> Cimi, I mean that it's the only right now, that's sensitive, others will definitely come
<Saviq> as they have for autopilot already
<Cimi> I got that but instead of putting it inside the cmake, I'd put it inside the real code, so it's always working regardless of the makefile you use
<Cimi> autopilot is different story
<Cimi> since it's a script
<Cimi> maybe editing the emulator is enough
<Saviq> Cimi, and then you'll put the setenv in every test where it's required? how is that better?
<Saviq> Cimi, when *the* way to run tests is make test?
<AlbertA> kgunn: ack
<Saviq> dandrader, would you be able to have a look at bug #1305128 in greyback's stead?
<ubot5> bug 1305128 in Unity 8 "Apps don't always get focused when started with upstart-app-launch" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305128
<greyback> Saviq: I'm actually at it now
<dandrader> phew...
<Saviq> greyback, ah ok, thought you'd still be on the event loop
<Saviq> tx
<greyback> Saviq: have patch ready, but waiting for a fix from alf before I can test it properly
<Saviq> kk
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ah, i see there's a patch now for the missing carousel, feel free to add it to silo 015
<tsdgeos> mhr3: no idea how to do that ^^
<alesage> Saviq hi, willdo
<Saviq> alesage, thanks!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: the patch is against qt
<mhr3> tsdgeos, tell that to Mirv then :)
<tsdgeos> i told him
<tsdgeos> he's just too far right and probably not working anymore today
<elopio> Saviq: I had already run the script on my branches, but I'll do it again on those two.
<Saviq> elopio, looks like it missed it, thanks
<Saviq> elopio, maybe you still have the tags locally and pushed them?
<Saviq> elopio, unfortunately with bzr tags are rather viral...
<elopio> yes, something went wrong because it's deleting some more tags.
<MacSlow> Saviq, pushed the needed fix for modal snap-decisions... works now also for apps as expected
<Saviq> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just don't know how to test/verify this within an AP-test
<MacSlow> Saviq, I mean start "a random app" and test blocked input
<Cimi> Saviq, installed suomi language :D
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, qml test would be easier...
<Cimi> Saviq, tried this but doesn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/7255605/
<Cimi> Saviq, any clue? documentation is bad
<Saviq> Cimi, weird, should work...
<Cimi> Saviq, I have no idea
<Cimi> Saviq, google doesn't say much
<dednick> Saviq: removed tags from lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove-indicatormanager-upstart
<Cimi> everything is in suomi \o/
<Cimi> help
<Cimi> ahahah
<kgunn> mterry: ha!...i reverted back to whats sitting in archive...had 6 failures (vs the 5 for the one in silo!)
<mterry> kgunn, heh.  good?   I just ran the unity8 autopilot and it worked fine yeah.  Playing with device seems good so far
<Saviq> kgunn, mterry, I've confirmed unity8 and UITK pass fine, got one reliable failure of autopilot, but that was due to my screen size
<Saviq> (assuming you're talking landing 008?)
<mterry> I was
<kgunn> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> kgunn, mterry, I've ACK'ed it already, QA is doing another run
<kgunn> Saviq: told thomi we'd run the full suite tho :-/
<Saviq> kgunn, "full suite"?
<kgunn> yeah...its thomi's test plan
<kgunn> for releasing
<Saviq> yeah, and it _doesn't_ say to test all apps :P
 * Saviq is arguing the same in -ci-eng...
<Saviq> "Run at least one click app autopilot suite"
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't really know how to make a qmltest for the input-blocking checks of modal snap-decisions, since the blocking snap-decision background has to live in Shell.qml
<kgunn> Saviq: right, i read it _exactly_ the same way...but then he told me on irc last night its all
<kgunn> btw, he updated the wiki last night :)
<Saviq> kgunn, then it should be ran on http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/
<MacSlow> bzr status
<Saviq> it's madness for multiple people to spend 4 hours running the suites manually on their devices
<MacSlow> crap
<kgunn> Saviq: ah-ha...yes...didn't realize he put that in...agreed
<Saviq> MacSlow, bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "#ubuntu-unity".
<MacSlow> Saviq, I figured :)
<kgunn> i love the fact we have to hold to this high standard to test our infrastructure that comes with this warning "You'll need to watch the job. Devices often become stuck, or fail to boot."
<Cimi> Saviq, which is the autopilot test supposed to fail with locale?
<Saviq> Cimi, indicators, but it only runs on the phone
<Cimi> Saviq, ah ok, so I need new locale on the phone
<Saviq> Cimi, unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorPageTitleMatchesWidgetTestCase.test_indicator_page_title_matches_widget
<Saviq> Cimi, there's plenty of locales on the phone
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed was testing it on the desktop, but no failure
<Cimi> that's why
<Saviq> Cimi, no nothing, in that case ;)
<Saviq> heh, doesn't report they're skipped
<Saviq> stoppid ap
<paulliu> Saviq: Is unity8 depends on unity-mir?
<Saviq> paulliu, yes, it does
<paulliu> Saviq: if I ldd builddir/src/unity. I didn't see it linked to unity-mir. Not sure what happend.
<Saviq> paulliu, it's not linked
<Saviq> paulliu, it's dlopen'ed
<paulliu> Saviq: ah. got it.
<Saviq> paulliu, otherwise we couldn't run it on X11
<paulliu> Saviq: So for the logout bug. Let me elaborate again. So I added a RequestLogout and Logout methods in unity-mir. If anyone calls RequestLogout, I then emit a signal LogoutRequested. And unity8 shell should display a dialog for that. And if user accepts to logout. The shell calls Logout methods.
<paulliu> Saviq: And then I'll use the ApplicationManager to shut the apps down. Right?
<paulliu> Saviq: And then emit another signal. And unity8 Shell quit.
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, no need for unity8 to be part of that
<Saviq> paulliu, sounds about right, yea
<paulliu> Saviq: Why? Is there any other services does the dialog part?
<Saviq> paulliu, I mean no need for unity8 to be part of the "shut down apps" logic
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah.. I'll do that in the Logout method.
<Saviq> paulliu, all you've written sounds good, greyback can you double-check ↑?
<Saviq> paulliu, you're updating the interfaces in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/trunk/files/head:/include/unity/shell/application/ ?
<paulliu> Saviq: yes. I added three source file for that.
<paulliu> Saviq: com.canonical.Unity8.Session provides Logout RequestLogout methods and LogoutRequested signal and LogoutReady signal.
<paulliu> RequestLogout is for people to call. Logout is for unity8 after confirm.
<greyback> reading up...
<greyback> paulliu: all makes sense to me, except are you saying that "Logout" is also a dbus method?
<paulliu> greyback: yes.
<paulliu> greyback: or it shouldn't be a dbus method?
<greyback> paulliu: what is the use-case for that? To log out without asking the user's permission?
<paulliu> greyback: yes..
<paulliu> greyback: And unity8 can call it after confirm. If user cancelled. unity8 don't call it.
<paulliu> greyback: or we should hide that methods?
<paulliu> greyback: But in unity7, it is there.
<greyback> paulliu: I just don't see the use of a method a third party can call to immediately log out a user, without their permission
<paulliu> greyback: people can use dbus methods to logout without any confirm.
<greyback> Saviq: what do you think? Is there a use for a method to immediately log out a user without asking their permission?
<paulliu> greyback: yeah. But we can decide to hide it or not after fixing the bugs we want. Because in Gnome and KDE there are same stuff. User can use dbus-method to logout without confirmation.
<greyback> dbus method
<greyback> paulliu: other comment: unity-mir could broadcast a signal to say "logout request cancelled/succeeded" as I'm sure some utils would care about that. What you think?
<Saviq> greyback, maybe shutdown?
<Saviq> greyback, for the "log out now"
<Saviq> but it won't be waiting for the sessions to finish I don't think, not sure
<Saviq> we're getting into traditional session mgmt topics that I don't know much about, we should probably talk to desktop folk
<Cimi> Saviq, my devices are extremely unhappy of the bug you assigned me
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, me too
<Saviq> Cimi, you just don't understand them :P
<Cimi> Saviq, system settings crashes for me
<Cimi> after I changed to spanish
<Cimi> and phablet test run hangs
<Cimi> this on the phone
<Cimi> on the pc, I have everything in suomi which is driving me crazy :)
<Cimi> and the cmake edit we think should work is not
<greyback> paulliu: overall I agree with your approach. We can discuss the Logout method at a later time, when we've more info
<Saviq> Cimi, I *think* you'd be better off with Italian ;D
<Cimi> Saviq, there's no italian on the phone
<Saviq> Cimi, orly?
<Cimi> yep
<Saviq> Cimi, I knew there was no pl_PL, but it...
<Cimi> it's not about understanding, but about it crashing
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I know, trying here
<Cimi> Saviq, what I did was setting from the system settings spanish
<Cimi> Saviq, then rebooting
<paulliu> greyback: ok thanks.
<Saviq> Cimi, are you passing -n to p-t-r?
<Cimi> Saviq, then running phablet-test-run -n -p unity8-autopilot nity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorPageTitleMatchesWidgetTestCase.test_indicator_page_title_matches_widget
<Saviq> Cimi, "nity8"?
<Cimi> Saviq, then running phablet-test-run -n -p unity8-autopilot unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorPageTitleMatchesWidgetTestCase.test_indicator_page_title_matches_widget
<Saviq> Cimi, just did the same
<Cimi> Saviq, unity hangs here
<Saviq> Cimi, can't confirm what you're seeing
<Saviq> Cimi, ah let it
<Saviq> Cimi, it does hang on exit up to a minute...
<Cimi> so I was restoring english to see
<Cimi> but when I touch system settings the app exits
<olli_> Saviq, popey is helping us to get more apps running in u8/preview, but we'd like to understand the impact of the changes better
<Saviq> Cimi, I hope your unity-mir patch to improve that
<Saviq> olli_, sure, how can I help?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm currently reflashing the device
<olli_> Saviq, changes being either "add exec" to the wrapper script or "add -qt5" to the desktop file
<Cimi> but it had a build of this morning :\
<olli_> Saviq, who can help validate the impact of such a change for U8 (phone), U7 (desktop) and U8(desktop)
<olli_> U7 I can figure myself
<olli_> but I am not sure how such a change relates to click packages etc
<Saviq> olli_, adding exec to the wrapper script should have no impact, not unless the script wants to do something with the return value, which it can't get
<Saviq> olli_, so basically as long as there's nothing past the exec line in the wrapper, nothing happens
<Saviq> olli_, not sure what you mean by "adding -qt5 to the desktop file"
<olli_> Saviq, bregma suggested that on the desktop where 2 different qt versions are installed you need to tell u8 to use qt5 via qmlscene -qt5 ...
<Saviq> olli_, there was no qmlscene prior to qt5, the only impact that has is that it will actually select the right binary
<greyback> Cimi: I've had a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity-mir/unity-mir.stop-server_wizard/+merge/214983 for a while now, it's simple to change...
<Saviq> olli_, otherwise it'd complain with:
<Saviq> qmlscene: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmlscene': No such file or directory
<olli_> Saviq, yeah, maybe that's what Stephen tried to fix
<Saviq> olli_, there was "qmlviewer" before qt5, but our SDK is incompatible with qt4 anyway
<Cimi> greyback, thx
<olli_> dunno, sorry wrong channel too
<Saviq> olli_, another solution is to export QT_SELECT=qt5 or install qt5-default
<Saviq> olli_, but adding -qt5 to the call is probably the cleanest indeed
<Saviq> olli_, the whole thing is due to qt4 and qt5 being coinstallable
<olli_> popey, ^
<Saviq> which means you could have qmlviewer from both qt4 and qt5 (not qmlscene, as it wasn't there)
<Saviq> and all qt things in /usr/bin are actually links to qtchooser
<popey> we already have a merge for adding -qt5 to them all
<popey> olli_: probably easiest to just land that
<olli_> popey, probably
<Saviq> which is a wrapper that then execs the correct version
<Saviq> so yeah, both exec and -qt5 have minimal impact (limes 0)
<Saviq> or well, a version of "-qt5" is actually required for U7 session, too
<Saviq> we only don't have it on the phone due to QT_SELECT being exported... which kind of protected us from this issue
<AlbertA> kgunn: on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1308055
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297197 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1308055 New scopes performance needs to be improved" [High,Triaged]
<AlbertA> kgunn: don't notice any jerkiness either
<AlbertA> kgunn: the only thing is sometimes I see flashes of black screen or other content while clicking the home button
<kgunn> @unity ^ anyone else seeing any new jerkiness in the latest image ?
<mterry> A little bit yeah, scrolling scope to scope and such
<kgunn> yeah...besides scopes tho....that responsive changes alot....original bug we were dicussing was "shell" generically
<tsdgeos> kgunn: so latest image is ceirtainly slower if we compare with the previous "approved" image that didn't use new-scopes code yet (didn't even use Qt 5.2 afaik) but not against yesterdays
<davmor2> AlbertA: kgunn: I see it
<kgunn> where?
<Saviq> kgunn, I duped that bug already
<davmor2> kgunn: goto the apps scope, click on My Apps scroll slowly to the bottom then flick scroll to the top, it's like it skips the middle if you have a few apps installed
<Saviq> kgunn, it's due to new scopes, we have a first instalment of a fix MP'd already
<davmor2> kgunn: you also get missing icons that are then drawn after etc etc etc
<kgunn> Saviq: davmor2 ...right i'm trying to avoid being _that_ guy_ dismissing a bug too early, original bug was "shell" not dash...e.g. jerky dismiss of lockscreen
<kgunn> davmor2: right...dash, we got people on it...not worried about dash
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, shell == dash until we split it out ;)
<tedg> Saviq, This tag stripping takes forever, you sure you don't want to keep them? :-)
<kgunn> well right :P but i'm already mentally there
<Saviq> kgunn, single UI thread, gets blocked by dash changes, all shell gets jerky
<Saviq> tedg, rofl, yes :D
<davmor2> kgunn: the lockscreen did have issues.  I think the big issue there is if it is still updating due to the QT bug while swiping it
<kgunn> Saviq: davmor2 ...ok, now i can be that guy, thanks for the explanation
<Saviq> davmor2, I don't think you'd be able to swipe it before it's processed all of the queued events
<Saviq> kgunn, we'll get there - splitting the dash into app will help, splitting the greeter will help, improving dash performance will help, but the underlying problem is the same
<AlbertA> kgunn: it's hard interpreting subjetive matter - but the only thing I would consider "jerky" is a flash of
<AlbertA> kgunn: of another app's content is shown (not the one you have open) as it transitions to the dash
<AlbertA> kgunn: this is using the devel r294 as in the bug report
<Cimi> Saviq, did u try?
<Saviq> AlbertA, right, that's another thing, it's apps launching slowly and the dash going out of the way too soon
<Saviq> AlbertA, will be gone with Qt compositing
<Saviq> s/the dash going away/the shell going away/
<Saviq> Cimi, in Spanish 4 tests out of 7 failed for me (for the ap test)
<Saviq> Cimi, no crash of settings
 * Saviq waves
<Cimi> Saviq, ok. I told you my phone doesn't like spanish :P
<mhr3> Saviq, is there a way to enable the perfomance overlay graph in the shell itself?
<Saviq> mhr3, haven't tried, didn't know that landed...
<mhr3> Saviq, i tried setting the envvar, but no dice
<Saviq> mhr3, we don't use the MainView, might be would need a lower-level access
<elopio> Saviq: the script has finished with my two branches, remote and local.
<Saviq> elopio, thanks!
<elopio> I hope I won't introduce any more tags.
<Saviq> elopio, no worries, I'll be monitoring and clearing things up as needed for some time ahead
<mhr3> Saviq, would be very nice to have
<fginther> bschaefer, hey do you happen to know how to suppress the 'Report a problem...' dialog windows.
<fginther> for example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty-autopilot/116/artifact/results/autopilot/artifacts/autopilot.tests.unit.test_testcase.InnerTest.test_foo.ogv
 * bschaefer looks
<Saviq> mhr3, thinking aloud... will be difficult to fit in the launcher and panel surfaces, once those become separate ;)
<bschaefer> fginther, i do not :(
<Saviq> mhr3, but yeah
<bschaefer> fginther, i would love to know though
<Saviq> mhr3, file a bug please?
<fginther> bschaefer, if I find out, I'll pass it on
<mhr3> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1308150
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308150 in Unity 8 "Add support for the performance overlay" [Undecided,New]
<bschaefer> fginther, thanks! Im not sure who to poke...possibly someone in desktop?
<bschaefer> seb128, ?
<bschaefer> <fginther> bschaefer, hey do you happen to know how to suppress the 'Report a problem...' dialog windows.
<Saviq> mhr3, cheers
<seb128> fginther, bschaefer: edit /etc/default/apport and change the enabled to 0?
<seb128> fginther, bschaefer: why do you want to do that though?
<bschaefer> seb128, that sounds to reasonable :)
<bschaefer> seb128, its causing a test to fail
<fginther> seb128, the windows interfeer with autopilot tests
<bschaefer> fginther> for example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty-autopilot/116/artifact/results/autopilot/artifacts/autopilot.tests.unit.test_testcase.InnerTest.test_foo.ogv
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> so yeah, turn apport off
<fginther> seb128, thanks, I've had apport issues on this test setup before, maybe I fixed them and didn't realize it
<bschaefer> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<Saviq> mterry, when you have a moment: bug #1308139
<ubot5> bug 1308139 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Clock momentarily disappears when unlocking #294" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308139
<mterry> Saviq, noted
<Saviq> popey, you're crazy ↑ :P
<popey> Thank you.
<popey> That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me all day.
<Saviq> ;D
<davmor2> popey: that's not fair I said Hello earlier :D
<Saviq> davmor2, na na na na na, na na na na naa na
<Cimi> Saviq, I (wrongly) thought that doing import locale, then adding locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, "C") would do the trick for the autopilot tests
<Cimi> Saviq, I put it inside __init__.py of the shell emulator, no luck
<Cimi> Saviq, you have better recommendation where to put it?
<Saviq> Cimi, as said, you need to put it in process_helpers
<Saviq> Cimi, how could python's internal locale setting affect that of unity8?
<Saviq> Cimi, not to mention that unity8 in autopilot runs under upstart
<Cimi> Saviq, thought that the emulator was running unity8
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, what do you mean by "emulator running unity8"?
<Cimi> shell emulator was running the process
<Cimi> I will do with process helpers
<Saviq> Cimi, even if it did, .setlocale() does nothing with the environment
<Saviq> Cimi, it only affects the current python process
<Cimi> Saviq, so I need to run unity with the variable?
<Saviq> Cimi, not "you", but upstart
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to tell upstart to run unity8 with LC_ALL=C
<Saviq> Cimi, read through process_helpers.py, you should easily find out what's happening
<mzanetti> mhr3: http://i.imgur.com/Yfw9fL9.png
<mhr3> mzanetti, wooo, how?
<mzanetti> mhr3: I've just imported "import Ubuntu.PerformanceMetrics 0.1" in Shell.qml and added PerformanceOverlay { active: true } at the bottom
<mzanetti> seems to just work
<mzanetti> altough I'm not entirely sure how to read it yet
<mhr3> mzanetti, isn't it cpu usage + time to render a frame?
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah seems so. it also only moves if there's activity. which I find nice :)
<mzanetti> heh, you can even drag it around.
<mzanetti> what an awesome toy
<mhr3> Saviq, ^ now just integrate somehow ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, which function is called when the tests end?
<Cimi> Saviq, I can set the env variable, but I need to unset it after
<mzanetti> Cimi: cleanupTestcasE()
<Cimi> mzanetti, and if user does ctrl c?
<mzanetti> then you're screwed I guess
<mzanetti> hmm... let me think
<Cimi> mzanetti, ops, I meant autopilot
<Saviq> Cimi, you don't need to unset it
<Cimi> Saviq, I added a
<Cimi> subprocess.call(['/sbin/initctl', 'set-env', 'LC_ALL=C'])
<Cimi> before calling initctl start7 unity8
<Saviq> Cimi, you can't do that
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> wow
<Saviq> Cimi, without --global, this only affects the current job, but you're not inside any job
<Saviq> Cimi, you just need "args" to include "LC_ALL=C"
<Cimi> Saviq, that works - I thought I should have run upstart with that
<Saviq> Cimi, "run upstart" is not what you're doing
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to understand, upstart is a process (just one) that runs across your login session
<Cimi> Saviq, I know that
<Saviq> Cimi, initctl just tells that process to run some job
<Cimi> Saviq, I mean starting the job obviusly
<Saviq> Cimi, but initctl doesn't actually start the process
<Saviq> Cimi, it just tells the already running upstart process to launch another
<Cimi> I didn't know this then
<Cimi> I thought initctl was running it
<Cimi> so like, set the variable before initctl starts my process
<Saviq> no, this way the upstart process would know nothing about it, would not handle its environment etc
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> doesn't work this way
<Cimi> tried with command = ['/sbin/initctl', 'start', 'unity8', 'LC_ALL=C'] + list(args)
<Cimi> it worked with my way
<Cimi> subprocess.call(['/sbin/initctl', 'set-env', 'LC_ALL=C'])
<Cimi> with         args += ("LC_ALL=C",)
<Cimi>         command = ['/sbin/initctl', 'start', 'unity8'] + list(args) seems to work
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> Saviq, the bloody indicators are in different locale
<Cimi> Saviq, I think we need set env
<Cimi> anyway I'm fine if we want to talk tomorrow morning, we're both past our EOD
<Saviq> Cimi, ah crap you're right, those strings come straight from indicators...
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, this needs a initctl set-env --global LC_ALL=C
<Saviq> Cimi, a initctl emit indicator-services-end
<Saviq> Cimi, and revert of the env...
<Saviq> this is rather big
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, leave it for now, sorry for putting you on a wild goose chase, we'll have to think a bit more about this
<Saviq> Cimi, please comment on the bug with your findings
<Saviq> Cimi, and well, we can make the qml tests happen, but will need more work on ap ones
<Saviq> popey, show off!
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1307052/comments/6 ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307052 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Scope crashes when searching with poor connectivity" [High,Incomplete]
<popey> ☻
<mterry> kgunn, Saviq: could one of you please update silo 002 to drop platform-api & unity-mir?  And leave the only mir branch as lp:~mterry/mir/no-nested-display-config ?  (i.e. no longer include Mir 0.1.8)
<mterry> (that mir branch doesn't change API/ABI, so it's fine to build by itself)
<mterry> (and is already targeted against lp:mir not mir/devel)
<mterry> I suppose USC also needs a rekick to get a higher version
<Saviq> mterry, so down to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7256944/
<Saviq> mterry, original list: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7256948/
<mterry> Saviq, can drop ~kgunn72/unity-system-compositor/usc-rebuild-mir0.1.8
<Saviq> mterry, ah right, there's a branch already
<mterry> Saviq, but yeah, looks right
<Saviq> robru, could you please drop unity-mir and platform-api from landing-002 ppa (just the packages)
<robru> Saviq, done
<Saviq> robru, thanks
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome
<mterry> Saviq, robru: awesome ytb
 * Saviq looks up ytb
<Saviq> :)
<robru> mterry, haha, thanks
<mterry> :)  you guys need to be told you're the best more often clearly
<Saviq> alesage, can you please run https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/dash-apps-visible-ordering/+merge/213913/comments/511725 somewhere in a terminal? and make sure to run it on your local checkout, too, so they don't get uploaded again?
<alesage> Saviq, sure one sec
<Saviq> alesage, it'll take a 5 minutes or so for the remote branch
<alesage> Saviq, sorry I missed that earlier :/ , one min (or 5)
<Saviq> alesage, 5
<Saviq> alesage, at least
<Saviq> alesage, it has to call into launchpad separately for each of 300+ tags we inadvertently brought with us from lp:unity...
<alesage> Saviq, running now
<Saviq> alesage, great, thanks
<alesage> Saviq, quick q: do you have any idea where this lp:unity8/cmake/modules/ParseArguments.cmake came from?
<alesage> Saviq, I'm being asked to package up some coverage bits and the licensing is possibly problematic
<Saviq> alesage, AFAICT http://www.cmake.org/Wiki/CMakeMacroParseArguments
<alesage> Saviq many thanks
<Saviq> alesage, looks like it might be obsolete, too...
<Saviq> alesage, in favour of http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/v2.8.9/cmake.html#module:CMakeParseArguments
<alesage> Saviq aha even better thx
<Saviq> :)
<thomi> kgunn: any luck with the release yesterday?
<kgunn> thomi: yes, all tested ok & QA +1'd
<Saviq> thomi, it's in distro already
<thomi> Saviq: kgunn: aswesome, thanks guys
<Saviq> thomi, we even abused your release gatekeeper job
<thomi> :)
<Saviq> one flaky fail there
<kgunn> thomi: yeah on desktop...6 failures for ap3 before (e.g. existing archive) and only 5 failures on ap3 with our packages
<kgunn> is that just a sign of more flakiness
<kgunn> ?
<thomi> kgunn: normally yes. We usually do some pretty exhaustive investigation at that point and make sure we can reproduce the failures with the older release
<kgunn> josharenson: just curious, any luck with glmark2 as part of ci today ?
<alesage> Saviq, pushed tag-stripping for dash-apps-visible-ordering
<Saviq> alesage, oh noes, did you strip locally first?
<alesage> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> alesage, ok
<Saviq> alesage, well... whatever you did...
<Saviq> alesage, the tags are back on your branch :|
<alesage> Saviq, ugh
<Saviq> alesage, you must've just pushed them... I saw them down to 14, now back to 364...
<Saviq> alesage, you can point the script at multiple places at once, it will go through them
<Saviq> alesage, local or remote
<Saviq> alesage, tags in bzr are not transferred with commits, they're completely separate entity
<alesage> Saviq, ok sorry--I was fuzzy on how the script works, will re-do :/
<Saviq> alesage, that's why it's such a pain to make them go away, as soon as you pull them from somewhere / push them somewhere, the whole set is back...
<alesage> Saviq, sorry for the extra trouble, must be late for you
<Saviq> alesage, no worries :)
<Saviq> alesage, so what happened was: running the script with lp:foo deleted all the tags in lp:foo, but you had them stored in your local checkout, and they got brought back when you pushed...
<alesage> Saviq, yes I realize now, should've investigated
<Saviq> alesage, you can probably see in your terminal history - "350 tags updated" or so
<alesage> Saviq, yep exactly as you say
<Saviq> alesage, no worries, please let me know when that's done again :)
<alesage> Saviq, ok willdo
<josharenson> kgunn: I have created a new category (performance test) and there are compile time checks that look for the binary before building the test.
<josharenson> kgunn: I don't know how to make the build system install the package automatically though
<josharenson> kgunn: since the compile time check is built in, I will propose it for merging after I clean it and test it, as there is no risk.
<kgunn> josharenson: great, thanks
<kgunn> oh so closer to the goal on that one...
<alesage> so Saviq, having run the stripping-tags script remotely, is a commit and push necessary?
<Saviq> alesage, no, commit/push has no bearing on tags
<Saviq> alesage, just make sure you run it on any local checkouts
<Saviq> alesage, it will be much quicker
<alesage> Saviq, ok then I'll just take my fingers off the keys now and slowly step backward
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> alesage, just bzr tags | wc -l, if there's more than 19 - run the script
<Saviq> alesage, as 19 is what's currently in trunk
<alesage> Saviq, ok will do in future
<Saviq> alesage, I'll be keeping an eye on that, too, so will let you know in case they creep up again
<alesage> Saviq, ok thanks for your help
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-16
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you do when you have some free time? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix-xvfbtest-dashview-plugin
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix-xvfbtest-dashview-plugin/+merge/215181
<Cimi> Saviq, what do I do though with the cmake file since my patch didn't work?
<mhr3> Mirv, if you're preparing a qt pkg for the carousel issue, feel free to add it to silo 015
<Saviq> Cimi, let me check something
<Mirv> mhr3: I'm not (yet), since it's in a non-touch seed so I was thinking of having it for the beginning of u-series with a bunch of other patches
<Saviq> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7260172/
<Saviq> Cimi, that works
<Saviq> Cimi, set_tests_properties only affects things when you run `make test`, not when you use `make testfoo`, 'cause testfoo is not a test, it's just a custom target
<Saviq> Cimi, might want to wrap the second LC_ALL= in quotes
<Cimi> Saviq, makes sense
<Saviq> Cimi, so http://paste.ubuntu.com/7260175/
<Cimi> Saviq, so we don't need make test here, or we do?
<Cimi> sorry, set test properties
<Saviq> Cimi, we do
<Saviq> Cimi, 'cause if you run `make test`
<tsdgeos> Mirv: understand this is not specifically against you but more against "stable distros concept". So we have a bug, we have a fix for the bug, but since it's "stable" the bug is not applied <- never understood this rationale
<Saviq> Cimi, it would fail
<Cimi> Saviq, but can't we set it for all tests?
<Cimi> set it once for all?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it has to be per-test
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> or per-custom-command
<mhr3> Saviq, have you tried turning on the perf overlay for the shell?
<mhr3> it's quite interesting
<Saviq> mhr3, no I haven't
<mhr3> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7260184/
<Saviq> mhr3, great, MP!
<Saviq> :P
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well it's more like it cannot enter right now since it's final freeze and it's seeded. it could go in as SRU, but so far we've always just moved to the next development version instead for touch.
<mhr3> Saviq, observation #1, rendering in both the apps scope and scopes scope are much slower compared to the rest
<Mirv> tsdgeos: but I do get your point, the burden of how to do stable updates more often that not leads to not having updates
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the history behind it is that usages of distro and libs are large and abound, and there have been numerous examples of minor, 100% rock solid 1-liner patches that ended up causing grievance. so that's why it's more like "no changes, unless provenly regression-free for all reverse depedencies" for stable update
<Mirv> but it's cultural, too
<tsdgeos> Mirv: which is understandable from some pov, but is still against "progress", since if you delay the patch you'll face that grievance anyway in "the next release", so it's better if you face it now since it also means it'll be fixed sooner (if you delay the patch 6 months the guy that did it may not even be around anymore and you have to decide which of the two bugs is worse)
<tsdgeos> but as said, it's not against you and i'm not trying to change ubuntu's stance on it
<tsdgeos> i'm just explaining the reason of open handed bug fixing i apply to the projects i'm maitainer/release manager
<Saviq> dednick, hey, can you please have a look at bug #1306499 - I've a feeling it's a feedback loop of some sort :|
<ubot5> bug 1306499 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sound indicator is laggy #287 on mako" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306499
<dednick> Saviq: I've already commented on it. It's not unity8. the issue exists on desktop as well. although not sure why unity8 stops responding...
<dednick> Saviq: i can look into the problem on a deeper level if you wish
<Saviq> dednick, well, if it updates the slider repeatedly..
<Saviq> dednick, but you're right, it's there on desktop, too
<dednick> Saviq: but there are other issues.: i guess if the user is currently interacting with the slider, the server probably shouldn't update it (jerky) . Also, should maybe put an update throttle in there (i think the desktop has one). We're posting a massive number of updates with the live slider.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I know
<tsdgeos> but it's really a regression on the desktop too
<tsdgeos> it used to work afair
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> dednick, that's something the bidirectional binding component could deal with, when we get to write it...
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah. i think it's something to do with the account services
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: launcher-dbus, I think the problem is QtDBus doesn't handle subscribing to a path and all its children
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need /unity/launcher/$app_id
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that we can confine it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but apparently QtDBus can't do it...
<Saviq> so you get into low level dbus message handling
<dednick> Saviq. tsdgeos: i think it is this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-sound/trunk.14.04/revision/431
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, another feedback loop...
<dednick> i'll revert and see if it fixes the prob
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhhhhok
<tsdgeos> just wanted to make sure it was not ted just going the way it resembles more what glib does
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, he asked around, but didn't get anywhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would be nice to get it on QtDBus indeed (especially since I think we might need it more often in the future)
<tsdgeos> well, contribution upstream is welcome i'm pretty sure
<mhr3> dpm, what did you do to my name? :P
<mhr3> dpm, i don't have that weird l thing in Michal :P
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I do for all the other tests or just for this?
<Saviq> :PPPPPP
<dpm> mhr3, lol, other Michal's have it, so I thought you deserve to have a special letter too!
<dpm> Saviq, so is the ł only used in Polish?
<Saviq> dpm, yes ;)
<Saviq> dpm, ąęółśżźćń
<Saviq> of those I've only seen ó used anywhere else, TBH
<dpm> wow, you like your accents in consonants :)
<dpm> we use ó quite often in Catalan too
<mhr3> we have ó too
<mhr3> but still no weird l :)
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I add only this cmakefile modification for now?
<Cimi> or all tests?
<Saviq> Cimi, to qmltests/CMakeLists.txt as well
<Cimi> Saviq, but there are other tests apart that
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't think all with require though
<Cimi> generally is text and dimes
<Cimi> }times
<tsdgeos> interesting so ń and ñ are the same sound
<Cimi> Saviq, this should be enough http://paste.ubuntu.com/7260511/ ?
<Saviq> Cimi, you can't have two ENVIRONMENT properties
<Cimi> Saviq, so how do I set two?
<Saviq> Cimi, space separated
<Cimi> I tried and complained
<Saviq> Cimi, space separated in the same quotes
<Cimi> oh maybe in the same " "
<Saviq> Cimi, not separate string
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> Saviq, well cmake was passing with that anyway :)
<Cimi> committing
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, but probably not the tests :P
<Cimi> Saviq, do we have a function that is called after the autopilot test ends?
<Saviq> Cimi, addCleanup is used for that
<Cimi> Saviq, all test suite?
<Saviq> Cimi, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/advanced_autopilot.html
<dednick> Saviq: um, can't really think of a solid solution for volume issue
<dednick> It's feedback from asynchronous account service property changes . we change the valume 10 times internally (and send off update to account services), then get a slow trickle volume property changes from account services... ever needed to deal with that before?
<Saviq> dednick, right, that's what I was afraid of...
<dednick> there doesnt seem to be a way which we can tell if it was a locally updated value or someone else that updated the service.
<tsdgeos> dednick: can you tell the service thing "you this is the new value but don't tell me, i already know about it"?
<dednick> tsdgeos: um. dont think so. it's just a dbus property update
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's just like QML props...
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> dednick, other than making it sync, or adding some timeout logic...
<dednick> Saviq: hm. dont think sync will work, since the prop update is still async.
<mhr3> or a "i'm about to receive these notifications, ignore them"
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but would you just maintain a list of those you didn't receive yet?
<mhr3> indeed
<mhr3> i'd call the class implementing it "NotificationPremonition" :)
<dednick> thought about that. but operations the operations can fail. dont think it's guaranteed to get the prop update for the one you sent.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I wonder... if we increased the cache buffer (i.e. moved delegatecreationbegin/end), we wouldn't be blocking as much would we
<Saviq> hmm or wait, not
<Saviq> it doesn't know about cacheBuffer vs. on screen
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it doesn't guarantee it, but yes if you have enough buffer zone for async creation of stuff it'd be doing less blocking
<tsdgeos> but otoh everything is inside an async card now
<tsdgeos> so i don't know why is still blocking at all
<tsdgeos> in the optim branch i mean
<tsdgeos> it should just give us blank spots
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, Loaders are not async by default are they?
<tsdgeos> but this one is
<tsdgeos>         delegate: Loader {
<tsdgeos>             asynchronous: true
<tsdgeos> CardFilterGrid.qml
<Saviq> mhm
<mhr3> dednick, hm, then the only safe way is to add a timestamp?
<Saviq> yikes :|
<dednick> mhr3: uh?
<mhr3> dednick, when changing the volume, the requester passes current timestamp, and then the service exposes it
<dednick> mhr3: would require changes to service. dont think that's possible.
<mhr3> oh well... heuristics then
<dednick> yeah. i think we're just going to have to have a timeout
<mhr3> fwiw yesterday on android the volume overlay wasn't updating for me properly either :)
<dednick> :)
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7260650/
<Cimi> Saviq, this works...
<Saviq> Cimi, can't see how it would
<Saviq> Cimi, indicators are already started before
<Saviq> Cimi, you can probably see it working because LC_ALL got exported as C already
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe they can change locale on the fly?
<Cimi> like the settings?
<Saviq> Cimi, or maybe you should think about how environment variables work :P
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> Saviq, so upstart kills the indicators somehow
<Saviq> Cimi, unity8 does (not for long)
<Cimi> Saviq, thing is, with this code, indicators and shell are english while testing, then spanish when tests end
<Saviq> Cimi, unity8 on exit stops them, but that won't be the case after upcoming unity8 release
<Cimi> Saviq, so you can see how it would work now
<Saviq> Cimi, well, not without --global I don't, TBH
<Cimi> I can add global, but works
<Cimi> proof http://paste.ubuntu.com/7260669/
<Cimi> Saviq, -g is implied
<Cimi>               -g, --global
<Cimi>                      Operate  on  the  global  job  environment  table and all
<Cimi>                      existing running job environment tables. This  option  is
<Cimi>                      implied when not run from within a job.
<Saviq> Cimi, ah right
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, that actually leaves your environment broken, 'cause LC_ALL is unset, instead of being reset to the original value
<tsdgeos> Saviq: when do you get teh file:///home/phablet/shell/qml/Dash/Card.qml:140: TypeError: Cannot read property 'height' of null
<tsdgeos> file:///home/phablet/shell/qml/Dash/Card.qml:141: TypeError: Cannot read property 'opacity' of null
<tsdgeos> warnings on the optim branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, scrolling carousel in music, I think
<Cimi> Saviq, so I can save a variable with initctl storing LC_ALL and then using it inside the cleanup?
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, but that still won't make it work with the release that will be merged in an hour or so
<Saviq> Cimi, since indicators won't be stopped on unity8 stop
<mhr3> Saviq, crashes from whoopsie still aren't sent automatically?
<Saviq> mhr3, they should be
<mhr3> Saviq, https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=unity8&period=month
<mhr3> ~40 crashes... doesn't seem right :P
<Saviq> of course it does!
<mhr3> period=month!
<Saviq> :P
<Saviq> Cimi, so let's wait until then, I can't wrap my head around this atm, it really feels like we'll end up having to restart the whole session for this...
<mhr3> Saviq, do you know who would know more about it?
<mhr3> pitti?
<Saviq> mhr3, ev, to start with
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise we'll just be hunting services that need to be restarted...
<Saviq> Cimi, so it feels like we shouldn't be doing this for ap tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, scrolling in carousel - can be reproduced in tryGenericScopeView
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, tx
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll attach the patch to the bugreport but not push it to the branch
<Cimi> so we don't lose the trick
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not really a trick ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, well, you know always where to put hands, but not everyone is handy in python or upstart... so unless you'll be the one fixing this but, a quick note helps
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't get it with tryGenericScopeView :S
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which branches do you have merged in?
<tsdgeos> if any
<Saviq> tsdgeos, trunk + your branch (+ && windowShown)
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> i've the same
<Saviq> lemme try again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you do the tryGSV and just flick the carousel horizontally?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, and then Alt+F4 to actually see output
<Saviq> h wait
<Saviq> I'm only getting binding loops there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so no, I can only see that through run_on_device in the music scope
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i need to add music there again
<tsdgeos> soomehow it disappeared
<tsdgeos> i guess i bootstrapped
<Saviq> tsdgeos, prolly
<Cimi> Saviq, ideally, indicator services might restart when locale changes
<Saviq> Cimi, and scopes... and foo... and bar... and baz...
<Cimi> yes
<Saviq> Cimi, truth is the whole session needs to restart
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looking through Card.qml, there's plenty of things that could be offloaded to CardTool, anything that only queries template and components...
<Cimi> well, if doesn't affect UX
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but when I did a quick try, it didn't really help :P
<Saviq> Cimi, if it doesn't, it shouldn't run in the session ;)
<Cimi> on my phone when I change locale I don't have to reboot it :)
<Cimi> Saviq, if from the settings we change locale
<Cimi> Saviq, indicators can easily restart because we don't have them opened
<Cimi> Saviq, ssame for the dash and scopes (we're in the system settings app)
<Saviq> Cimi, that's a band-aid, not a solution
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah there's lots of things one thinks can be "optimized" but then the benchmark says "not really"
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway, people know about it, you can stop thinking on it ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, exactly...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think i even put the art in a loader at some stage and didn't help
<tsdgeos> but i'll try again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, ignore me if it doesn't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it looked like it's more expensive to bind than to do the calculation in each card... which feels insane
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please let me know when you're done with that branch, there's pressure to get it in...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean we can probably get it in already, is not magic, but helps a bit already
<tsdgeos> there's stuff i want to check
<tsdgeos> but we don't need to land everything together
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, I mean like adding : '{}' to reduce warnings
<tsdgeos> but sure, i need to reduce the warnings
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> mzanetti, how do I see errors from make test?
<mzanetti> Cimi: where?
<mzanetti> ah
<Cimi> make test
<mzanetti> Cimi: use ctest -V
<mhr3> Saviq, any idea what this is? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1297197/+attachment/4085366/+files/unlock_screen.mp4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297197 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "New scopes performance needs to be improved" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> mhr3, I *think* it might be the screenshot
<Saviq> mhr3, in the apps list
<mhr3> i've never seen it *that* slow
<Saviq> mhr3, I've encountered that on and off
<Saviq> mhr3, after an autopilot run, for example
<mhr3> Saviq, actually, just happened :)
<mhr3> Saviq, but it unlocked to an empty scopes scope, so unless the screenshots are refresh even when not visible, it's not them
<mhr3> (it was empty cause i killed it half an hour ago)
<Saviq> mhr3, the screenshots get updated more often than the scope results, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, can you kill the app and try again?
<mhr3> Saviq, oh, i don't have any running :P
<Saviq> mhr3, was that after the phone was off for a while?
<mhr3> Saviq, yes, but i'm aware of the render thread blocking, waited a bit
<Saviq> mhr3, mhm
<mhr3> Saviq, cpu on 100% when swiping the greeter away
<didrocks> Saviq: mhr3: I didn't have any app running and it was a fresh boot
<Saviq> didrocks, the first video is expected
<Saviq> didrocks, that's scopes loading its results for the first time
<Saviq> didrocks, the latter I haven't seen ever :|
<didrocks> Saviq: I get it really frequently
<didrocks> I guess popey told it as well
<didrocks> Saviq: we really just have the default (I wiped it yesterday)
<didrocks> the only thing, as told, my network is quite effective…
<didrocks> (and it's worse sometimes, really noticeable)
<Saviq> mhr3, you're not blocking the UI any more are you?
<mhr3> Saviq, when sending a query i might
<mhr3> Saviq, but there are no queries sent in this case
<Saviq> grr
<Saviq> mhr3, in didrocks's example there might have been a query - he's going to the apps scope, and there can be a screenshot made, 'cause there's an app in the scope
<mhr3> let me record what i see
<mhr3> Saviq, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxxLngWtDRLjbmZMNHZpUDNYdG8/edit?usp=sharing
<mhr3> smaller jerk, but still a jerk
<didrocks> mhr3: got something similar sometimes
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding the needed version-bump for unity-api (unity-notifications and unity8 for modal-snap-decision)... going from 0.1.2 to 0.1.3 should be sufficient... no need to touch the minor part?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's not about that
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's about the Provides: unity-notification-impl-$foo
<Saviq> MacSlow, and Version: in unity-notifications.pc
<Saviq> MacSlow, and Depends: unity-notifications-impl-$foo in unity8
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... but it needs to start there
<Saviq> that's unity-api, unity-notifications, unity8, respectively
<MacSlow> Saviq, it should be based on the unity-api-version number and not on the package-version
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes, the two are somewhat unrelated
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm not getting this here at all, can you see any output in unity8.log? are you sure there's no query fired (a failed query or something)?
<Saviq> mhr3, I killed my scopes scope, and it just goes fluently to the dash...
<mhr3> Saviq, the only thing i see is
<mhr3> file:///usr/share/unity8/Dash/CardFilterGrid.qml:36:5: QML FilterGrid: Binding loop detected for property "height"
<mhr3> lots of it though
<mhr3> but probably not during the unlock
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, only interesting part is during the unlock
<mhr3> hmmm
<mhr3> QIODevice::write: device not open
<Saviq> nah
<mhr3> Saviq, just an unlock - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7261216/
<Saviq> mhr3, ok that's interesting...
<mhr3> Saviq, and plus displaying empty scopes scope
<mhr3> so... ehm?
<Saviq> well, still shouldn't cause that
<Saviq> but shouldn't be there in the first place
<Saviq> (not to mention the binding loop doesn't make sense)
<mhr3> Saviq, aren't you running tsdgeos's opti branch?
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<mhr3> hm, ok no idea then
<Saviq> ah, well, the binding loop is "kind of" there
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, nothing else I can get from you without profiling it... do you know if it persists across unity8 restarts?
<didrocks> I have the same binding loop detection
<didrocks> (across reboots)
<Saviq> didrocks, and the jerky unlock, too?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I get that really regularly
<didrocks> across reboots/versions
<didrocks> (and not always on the first unlock)
 * Saviq must try with broken 3G or something
<Saviq> mhr3, does scopes scope use network for surfacing?
<Saviq> (other than icons)
<mhr3> Saviq, does that matter?
<Saviq> mhr3, it might, that's what I'm trying to find out
<mhr3> even if it does it's outside of unity process
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah but if you're blocking on query, it might still affect unity8, no?
<Saviq> or is the place you're blocking at only pinging scope-registry
<mhr3> no, the blocking happens only between the time a client requests a query creation and the query object being created
<mhr3> anything else is fully async
<mhr3> and the network query == anything else
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> mhr3, can you consistently reproduce across unity8 restarts?
 * mhr3 tries
<Saviq> Cimi, you broke something https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/4456/console
<Saviq> Cimi, QT_QPA_PLATFORM is no longer in the environment
<Saviq> Cimi, for three of the tests
<mhr3> Saviq, not really, first unlock was jerky but now it's ok
<mhr3> fwiw the binding loops are still there
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah
<Saviq> those are spurious warnings
<Saviq> well, still need to get rid of them
<MacSlow> Saviq, unity-notifications will bump its "Provides" from unity-notifications-impl-2 to unity-notifications-impl-3, but how can I make sure it'll build-depend on unity-api 0.1.3 ... I only know how to make it depend on package-versions
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, that's standard
<Saviq> MacSlow, you need to bump unity-api indeed, and bump the B-D in unity-notifications
<mhr3> Saviq, even the greeter itself refreshes much faster, i no longer need to wait 3 seconds for it to settle
<Saviq> mhr3, right, so, you wanna add "-qmljsdebugger=port:3768" to unity8.conf's exec args...
<Saviq> MacSlow, so, all in all, build-depends are handled as usual, only runtime deps are special
<Saviq> mhr3, and the next time you encounter that - connect to it and do some profiling
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑
 * didrocks notes
<didrocks> Saviq: can't really do testing atm, firedrills on firedrills…
<Saviq> didrocks, I understand, just letting you know, I'll be trying to repro it, too
<didrocks> yep ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, still not sure how to proceed... should I check for the unity-api version only in unity-notification headers (checking defined UNITY_API_VERSION_STRING from <unity/api/Version.h>) or predict the upcoming package-version number of libunity-api-dev (7.80.7) in unity-notifications build-deps?
<mhr3> Saviq, with that do i connect to it and what do i do once i am connected?
<mhr3> s/that/what/
<MacSlow> Saviq, I haven't done that type of thing in ages
<Saviq> MacSlow, don't "predict", bump it in unity-api
<MacSlow> Saviq, so just the check in the header... ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, you just need an UNRELEASED changelog entry in unity-api's debian/changelog
<Saviq> MacSlow, the train machinery only deals with the part after +
<Saviq> MacSlow, so just add an UNRELEASED at 7.80.7-0ubuntu1 or whatever the scheme is there
<mterry> kgunn, Saviq: I don't have urgent work, if you folks have bugs or reviews you'd like to me to look at
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> mterry, hey
<Saviq> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-ux-fixes/+merge/210042
<Saviq> mterry, three issues found during testing
<mterry> Saviq, ask and I shall receive.  looking into it
<mterry> Saviq, I did strip tags from all my remote and local branches!  How'd they sneak in
<Saviq> mterry, that's an old comment
<Saviq> mterry, you're clean
<Saviq> mterry, last two comments are relevant
<mterry> ah I see
<kgunn> MacSlow: curious if you're working one similar to this ?
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1308368
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308368 in unity-mir "snap decisions can pop up under the onscreen keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> sounds maybe more like unity-mir in general...
<MacSlow> kgunn: no
<Saviq> kgunn, we'll have to split notifications out of dash to fix that - post - QtComp work
<MacSlow> kgunn: after the unity-api version thing I wanted to jump on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1308011
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308011 in Unity 8 "SIM unlock UI shifts a half-gridunit when starting and breaks easily" [High,New]
<Saviq> kgunn, or well composite OSK on the correct layer - so yah, QtComp work
<kgunn> yeah, might be better to "leave it" until Qt comp
<MacSlow> kgunn: but I can tackle (or at least look closer at it) that after 1308011
<MacSlow> kgunn: on the topic of that bug 1308368, I've yet to see any design how notifications are meant to be presented on the phone in landscape orientation
<ubot5> bug 1308368 in Unity 8 "snap decisions can pop up under the onscreen keyboard" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308368
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think we could try to review and land what is in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/card_optimizations/+merge/213660 right now
<tsdgeos> not saying there's more things to be investigated/improved
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> but what we have is defenitely an improvement i'd say
<tsdgeos> so worth going in to make people a bit happier
<kgunn> MacSlow: sure, but landscape is a bit irrelevant to the stacking order...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, slightly unrelated: FilterGrid.qml:69 - we're getting binding loop warnings off that all the time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and I can't say I disagree...
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> that's the next one i want to tackle
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we talked about this
<tsdgeos> it even happens at times hickups happen
<MacSlow> kgunn: well... there's the case of the password-entry snap-decisions... if hte osk would be overlapped by the notification (and swallowing input) that would make entering password "hard"
<tsdgeos> so it may or may not be related
<tsdgeos> but killing them is a good thing for sure
<kgunn> MacSlow: ah... true, would need a autoscroll to have text entry in view, for sure...
<MacSlow> kgunn: I just wish this whole "stuff a dialog into a notification" would be solved in a better way... but we don't have that yet.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, what's interesting, too, is that they show up when unlocking... when nothing should change at all re:dash, unless results are being refreshsed
<Saviq> -s
<dandrader> greyback, so, is it time to create a proper home (lp project) for qpamirserver?
<MacSlow> kgunn: then such problems could be avoided
<greyback> dandrader: ah yes, that reminds me
<greyback> Saviq: have you had chance to think over https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/163nyfh_G90nzQnRdI7IYgrMH_0VdmesBju5jpb4wse0/edit
<Saviq> greyback, not yet, probably not today, either
<greyback> Saviq: no rush
<greyback> dandrader: your answer: not yet :D
<greyback> dandrader: if you're idling, I've plenty of ideas still :)
<dandrader> greyback, shoot
<kgunn> guys...might want to tackle that trusty-touch releast day+1
<kgunn> knowing Saviq might be close to melting
<greyback> true
<kgunn> hey speaking of trusty touch, i thot media hub was gonna land, and that would decouple music from this qt/egl block bug ?
<Cimi> Saviq, I did set(qmltest_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES ENVIRONMENT "'QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal' 'LC_ALL=C'")
<kgunn> ah waiting for QA signoff...
<Saviq> Cimi, why did you put them in quotes?
<Saviq> Cimi, in single quotes I mean
<Cimi> Saviq, because otherwise QT_QPA_PLATFORM is "minimal lc_all=c"
<Saviq> Cimi, but apparently I was wrong
<Saviq> Cimi, they need to be semicolon-separated :|
<Cimi> so "QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal;LC_ALL=C"
<Cimi> i'll try
<asac> kgunn: in the last two landing meetings rsalveti said that media is not ready; might be that we are now readyu and could take a shot
<kgunn> asac: yep...was more curious than anything
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm ready for a new bug
<Cimi> had lunch... feeling fine
<rsalveti> kgunn: asac: the qt thing would still be an issue afaik
<rsalveti> it is at least when testing the silo
<kgunn> rsalveti: absolutely...
<rsalveti> I still need to unblank the screen to go to the next song
<kgunn> rsalveti: oh...really...ok
<kgunn> rsalveti: i meant i know it'd still be a global issue (e.g. alarms and such)...but thot the song advance would be fixed
<asac> rsalveti: feels like a bug thogh, no?
<asac> i mean the idea is that it continues playing through playlist
<asac> even if the app is dead
<kgunn> asac: apps not dead
<kgunn> just screen off
<asac> kgunn: no just sayuing that the lifecycle thing would in tehorry kill the app alltogether
<asac> and media hub continues working
<kgunn> thot is was whitelisted
<asac> sure sure
<asac> just saying that its a bug if mediahub requires application to do anything to continue playing next song
<kgunn> oh i see
<asac> so if the event loop bug that causes the app to stop causes mediahub to not forward to next song, there is something fishy in mediahub still
<asac> but maybe i am missing something
<rsalveti> oh, right, because ricmm still needs to finish the backgroundplaylist implementation
<asac> right. so no playlist support yet
<rsalveti> and then change music-app to use that
<asac> makes sense then
<rsalveti> not sure where we stand with that, will try to ping him
<paulliu> Have anyone tried to run unity-mir on Desktop already? I got black screen. After one minute, it goes back to lightdm and system halts.
<dandrader> should I see anything on the dash when I ./run unity8 on my desktop?
<dandrader> damn. closed the unity8 window instead of ctrl+c. so, should I see anything on the dash when I ./run unity8 on my desktop?
<mterry> Saviq, so launcher in tablet-greeter -- I don't recall offhand why the current code disallows it.  But it is rather explicit in code.  Do you remember?
<Saviq> mterry, I think the binding there is broken then, it was only meant to be disallowed when account had pin/pwd
<Saviq> mterry, if open, launcher should just work, as on phone
<Saviq> mterry, now you mention it I remember I saw that some time before indeed
<mterry> Saviq, why would we disable when locked?  I thought the interaction then would be show login prompt?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that wasn't the plan before I think
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, rather legacy
<mterry> Saviq, although now that I think about it...  The interaction was that we launch app in background while we show the prompt.  But that seems odd from a security perspective -- maybe we should wait to launch until authenticated.  But anyway
<mterry> Saviq, OK, well I'll re-enable launcher in my branch then
<mterry> Saviq, I think  it's ready for landing again, unless we want to hold off of Jouni's comments regarding the tease
<Saviq> mterry, I kicked another landing already, so not before yesterday
<mterry> yesterday?
<Saviq> mterry, tomorrow ;)
<Saviq> mterry, sorry, OnAir now, brain not working well ;)
<mterry> Saviq, oh hah.  I'll let you alone then so you can devote all your grey cells  ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... all needed changes (MRs) for the required version-bump are in place now. I hope I didn't overlook anything. Packages do build, if added depedencies are satisfied
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool, thanks, will look at those tomorrow
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> mhr3, good call on the qt event loop, I didn't notice the time there :)
<greyback> dednick: that was an issue with mir around 0.1.7
<greyback> dednick: or maybe 0.1.8. A fix landed definitely in mir/devel for it.
<greyback> dednick: a workaround was to use LD_PRELOAD=/path/to/libmirserver.so
<Saviq> paulliu, please let me know when you have the log out branches up for review, I think we can do without the prompt in unity8 for now, so make shortcuts if possible
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any clue about this one? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1696/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/tst_listviewwithpageheaderqml__compile/
<dednick> mterry: is this it? lp:~mterry/mir/missing-links
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh
<mterry> dednick, yes, sorry.  Got distracted in an IRC convo
<dednick> mterry: no worries. it just missed 0.1.8 . which is why mine is not working :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah that :D
<mterry> dednick, I thought we backported it
<paulliu> Saviq: I think I got problems testing my unity-mir code.
<paulliu> Saviq: In what case that part of code will be executed?
<mterry> dednick, I think it was backported in lp:mir, but maybe not lp:mir/devel
<dednick> mterry: backported to lp:mir most likely
<paulliu> Saviq: Running unity on mir?
<Saviq> paulliu, yes, only on mir
<mhr3> Saviq, i see de... things :)
<Saviq> mhr3, devel?
<Saviq> mhr3, that's mir :P
<paulliu> Saviq: Strange things happened on my desktop. If I login by unity-mir from lightdm, I got black screen. It doesn't work. And strange things also happened if I switch to console and found that com.canonical.Unity.WindowStack is provided by window-stack-bridge in hud. Not the lib itself?
<mhr3> Saviq, too late for 6th sense references? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yes, probably
<Saviq> mhr3, dead where?
<kiko> mhr3, ping?
<mhr3> damn, i'm old :)
<mhr3> kiko, pong
<kiko> mhr3, an install from a freshly downloaded trusty iso has applications not showing up in the dash search
<paulliu> And window-stack-bridge is bringed up by upstart sessions.
<kiko> mhr3, so for instance, looking for "terminal" returns nothing in the applications category
<Saviq> paulliu, on desktop window-stack-bridge talks to X11
<kiko> though I do helpfully get offered the terminator movie
<Saviq> paulliu, on phone unity-mir exposes them
<kiko> mhr3, also, looking for gimp gives me a BSDM result in the top row
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I get the same locally
<kiko> which I found pretty avant-garde
<mhr3> kiko, bsdm?
<mhr3> kiko, also nothing changed there for the past 6months
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "make -C builddir testlistviewwithpageheaderqml"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that is weird, i didn't change anything there, did I?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe the iterations thing?
<kiko> mhr3, yeah, I take you are not into that sort of thing?
<kiko> anyway
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i'll check
<kiko> my point is that there is something weird
<kiko> mhr3, what should I do to try and understand where the problem might come from?
<paulliu> Saviq: for logout. Isn't that for X11 things?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually no, the QmlTest.cmake changes
<paulliu> Saviq: I think we want to fix Desktop versions?
<mhr3> kiko, take a look if the scope processes are running
<Saviq> paulliu, no, that's for a Unity8 on Mir session, desktop, not X11
<tsdgeos> Saviq: they looked pretty safe to me :/
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<mhr3> kiko, then bustle log might show something
<paulliu> Saviq: got it.
<paulliu> Saviq: So my problem is shrinked. unity-mir doesn't run on my computer and I have to figure that out.
<paulliu> Saviq: And window-stack-bridge shouldn't be there.
<Saviq> paulliu, the latter probably doesn't matter
<kiko> mhr3, there are 6 processes running with unity-scopes in their names, but I don't know if there is a special scope that needs to run for the application scope to function
<Saviq> paulliu, but yeah, you need to have a unity8 on mir running somewhere
<kiko> mhr3, what is the bustle log?
<Saviq> paulliu, phone/tablet would be good enough, you'd just have to either call the dbus methods manually
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> paulliu, or change the indicator profiles to desktop, but yeah, ideally you'd test on desktop unity8+mir session
<mhr3> kiko, app that records dbus traffic
<kiko> mhr3, where do I look
<mhr3> apt-get install bustle
<kiko> mhr3, aha
<mhr3> logout, login, ctrl+alt+t to run terminal, run `bustle`, start logging, press the super key
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need to pass "leftover" arguments down
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ${ARGN} should work
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, works, was doing just that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll land that fix separately, don't want to rebuild again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you want a different branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, same branch is fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just that last revision will get in in the next landing
<tsdgeos> if nothing breaks
<tsdgeos> sure :)
<tsdgeos> pushed
<Saviq> yeah exactly
<mterry> dednick, thanks for the indicator-sound fix for my stupid feedback loop.  Will test
<dednick> mterry: :) no worries
<dednick> bit of a tricky one that. the solution is a bit crap
<mterry> dednick, could we send less updates?
<dednick> mterry: yeah. i'm not sure why the desktop does so many. the slider only updates every second or so, but we still get a flood of changes in one batch. As for unity8, we need to put a throttle in for the slider. It throws them out in excess.
<dednick> for the desktop, it seems to be queuing the events up, and then emitting events every second or so
<mterry> dednick, I guess you do want live updates...  since the icon in the bar should match where the slider is
<mterry> low-volume or high-volume icon at least
<dednick> mterry: yeah, but maybe only every few hundred ms or so. we get dozens every time you change.
<mterry> dednick, hmm so your branch listens less, but how hard is it to send less?
<mterry> could still use the same timer thinking
<dednick> mterry: it sends less as well.
<mterry> oh ok
<dednick> mterry: it sends to account services less, but keeps the local volume correct
<mterry> dednick, I see.  So we only listen to AS after a second of changing our own
<dednick> mterry: ya. all the receives are processed, but only in one update 1 second after the last receive
<dednick> well, not all of them i mean. they're merged into a single update 1 second after the last receive
<mterry> OK, well I have to eat lunch, but will test with it
<dednick> mterry: ta
<mhr3> kiko, will you attach the bustle log to the bug?
<kiko> mhr3, one log out and back in and it's working unfortunately
<mhr3> sucks
<kiko> you said it
<Cimi> Saviq, what's the right syntax for  set(qmltest_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES ENVIRONMENT "QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal" "LC_ALL=C") ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so no, the binding loop was not causing the performance slow down, but at least it's gone now :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what's wrong with that?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, doesn't work here
<mhr3> Cimi, "FOO=bar;QOO=baz"
<Cimi> didn't work too
<mhr3> we're using it
<mhr3> so i'm pretty sure it does
<tsdgeos> mhr3: that and the first is the same
<tsdgeos> so "doesn't work" is probably "doesn't work somewhere else or doesn't do what i'd like it to do"
<Cimi> cmake complains
<Cimi> CMake Error at cmake/modules/QmlTest.cmake:154 (set_target_properties):
<Cimi>   set_target_properties called with incorrect number of arguments.
<Cimi> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<Cimi>   cmake/modules/QmlTest.cmake:115 (add_qmltest_target)
<Cimi>   tests/qmltests/CMakeLists.txt:16 (add_qml_test)
<tsdgeos> right,so it's not the "set" that fails is just that set_target_properties doesn't like being called with a stringlist instead of a string it seems
 * tsdgeos needs to go
<tsdgeos> tty tomorrow
<mhr3> Cimi, we're using
<mhr3>         set_tests_properties(test${CLASSNAME}${_test}
<mhr3>                 PROPERTIES ENVIRONMENT "QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal;LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/plugins/Unity:${LIBUNITYPROTO_LIBRARY_DIRS};UNITY_SCOPES_RUNTIME_PATH=${SCOPES_TEST_RUNTIME};UNITY_SCOPES_LIST_DELAY=5")
<Cimi> mhr3, that's a different command
<Cimi> set(qmltest_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES ENVIRONMENT ..
<Cimi> not set_tests_properties
<mhr3> ah, didn't notice that
<mhr3> so perhaps use that :)
<tsdgeos> whatthe
<tsdgeos> search people stopped working in launchpad?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's yours
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1308631
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308631 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Vertical bar in task switcher in mako on #299" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: search fails so can't assign it to you
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you assign it to yourself?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes
<dednick> hm. i used it a couple of hours ago
<tsdgeos> same here
<tsdgeos> but for some reason
<tsdgeos> now it says "search team"
<tsdgeos> instead of search people
<tsdgeos> "Select a team of which you are a member"
<tsdgeos> anyway
<tsdgeos> tomorrow more
<asac> kgunn: what is the unity8 thing fixing that we are landing?
<asac> kgunn: is this worth risking not being able to get our browser fixed?
<asac> we will not have time to do anything if anything is broken with this
<kgunn> asac: which line ?
<kgunn> silo ?
<asac> kgunn: "Unity8 updates
<asac> - test fixes
<asac> - carousel last item fix
<asac> - fix preview widgets
<asac> - improve indicator startup
<asac> - improve dev scripts
<asac> - new default backgrounds
<asac> - cleanup
<asac> - first go at scope optimizations"
<asac> kgunn: so just heard we can back it out in theory
<asac> so lets do it
<asac> will be super stressful, but can still be kicked out if we get someone testing the image coming out tonight
<asac> so lets do it. worry
<asac> soryy
 * greyback_ gone out
<mterry> dednick, commented on sound MP
<dandrader> mterry, on the phone, what's the Lockscreen and what's the Greeter?
<mterry> dandrader, greeter is what you're used to
<dandrader> mterry, so Greeter is the thing showing that circular graph?
<mterry> dandrader, Lockscreen is the bit that shows the pin/password entry (after swiping away greeter)  -- those bits aren't enabled on the image yet -- they need the split greeter
<mterry> dandrader, yeah
<mterry> dandrader, (the infographic)
<dandrader> ok, thanks
<dednick> mterry: thanks. i'll take a look tomorrow morning
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-17
<altaryBeastiful_> hey got some crash on unity-panel-service at startupt
<altaryBeastiful_> would that be the cause of a black screen on startupt?
<altaryBeastiful_> oops wrong chan
<altaryBeastiful_> keep hacking wisdom felllows
<tsdgeos> what's wrong with launchpad?
<tsdgeos> now i can't reopen a unity8 bug?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not an ubuntu one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, a unity8 one you can
<Saviq> we're not ubuntu bug masters ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean unity8 (ubuntu) i can't?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> i used to can
<tsdgeos> i think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not reopen
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you could change its status within a limited set
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/suru-switch/+merge/207991 <- merge ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/unity8/+spec/suru-icon-switch
<Saviq> ah ok
<Saviq> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean merge the branch with master
<Saviq> yeah ;)
<tsdgeos> trunk
<tsdgeos> head
<tsdgeos> or whatever is called the mainline
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and then set it to in progress if we're not supposed to merge it?
<Saviq> done
<paulliu> Saviq: I cannot test my code on phone because porst.ubuntu.com is extreme slow for asia area.
<paulliu> Saviq: Should I add an DBusActionGroup in Shell.qml to receive the signal to shutdown the shell?
<Saviq> paulliu, no, DBusActionGroup are specific to qmenumodel, ApplicationManager should just have a plain Qt signal to which shell would listen
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. got it.
<tsdgeos> can't run the autopilot thing now :/
<Cimi> Saviq, I temporarly removed the LC_ALL=C from the first set of qmltests cause I don't know the syntax
 * tsdgeos kicks upstart
<tsdgeos> status is pre-start
<tsdgeos> stop tells me it's already stopped
<tsdgeos> how do i fix that?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what's the issue?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well since it's in pre-start upstart doesn't want to start a new one
<tsdgeos> so i'm basically unable to run unity8
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what's in pre start?
<tsdgeos> unity9
<tsdgeos> 8
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well.. debug
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> i'm not going to debug upstart
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there's log in ~.cache/upstart/unity8/log
<Cimi> tsdgeos, debug our script
<tsdgeos> there's nothing to debug in our scripty
<Cimi> so you want the issue fixed but you don't want to debug it? :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so upstart got "stuck" in pre-start?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: correct
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity8 not running is it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: correct
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and that's locally or on phone?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'm not going to spend my time debugging upstart, there's much more valuable ways of me using the time canonical pays for
<tsdgeos> Saviq: laptop
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well reading the log might show if we have any bug in the script
<tsdgeos> Cimi: since i'm not using any script i don't know how that can be of relevance here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only thing I can think of that might cause that is one of the `initctl emit` blocks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try `initctl emit indicator-services-end`
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indicators will die, but hopefully release the pre-start script
<Saviq> or `initctl emit indicator-services-start` to maybe kick them again
<Cimi> tsdgeos, upstart script that is
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nah :/
 * tsdgeos reboots to see if that helps
<Saviq> restarting the session would be enough....
<tsdgeos> so yeah
<tsdgeos> didn't help ^_^
<tsdgeos> start unity8 is handing there forever
<tsdgeos> which i guess if i kill it
<tsdgeos> will end up causing the prestart problem
<tsdgeos> correct
<mhr3> Saviq, are card-optimizations in the latest image?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: why?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, wondering if i should see any difference
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you should
<tsdgeos> it's not awesome
<tsdgeos> it's less bad
<Saviq> mhr3, it's just a first step, ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need to add some debug echos to pre-start in data/unity8.conf
<Saviq> tsdgeos, those will end up in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.conf
<Saviq> .log that is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but my bet is that one of the indicators fails to start
<tsdgeos> yeah trying to do that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you could check by going `initctl emit indicator-services-start` and see if that returns
<Saviq> OTOH we were doing the same, only via library before...
<Saviq> but yeah, debug echos in the .conf are the way to go
<tsdgeos> yeah that return just fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, make sure to copy the file to ~/.config/upstart
<Saviq> tsdgeos, otherwise the system-wide one will be used
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure i was editing the system one ^_^
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> that's an option, too ;D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then make sure you *don't* have a ~/.cache/upstart one, 'cause that will take precedence
<tsdgeos> yeah, nothing there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, it should be enough to log out/in, no need to reboot
<tsdgeos> let me do that
<tsdgeos> back when i've found something
<mhr3> Saviq, i know, it does seem tiny bit better, was hoping for more :)
<Saviq> mhr3, we just need to stop displaying thousands of results
<Saviq> mhr3, or we need to cache them all
<mhr3> Saviq, s/thousand/fifteen/
<mhr3> FTFY :)
<Saviq> mhr3, depends what you're talking about
<Cimi> Saviq, can I review https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/split-common/+merge/214907 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so yeah it's actually something wrong with indicator-services-start
<tsdgeos> if i restart
<tsdgeos> run it
<tsdgeos> it will hang forever
<tsdgeos> then if i ctrl+c it
<tsdgeos> will just "timeout"?
<tsdgeos> so i can now start unity8
<tsdgeos> btu that's a bit sad :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, so one of the indicators has issues for you
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> probably the network2
<tsdgeos> which is the only one that unity7 doesn't load?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, `grep -r indicator-services-start /usr/share/upstart/sessions`
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and try starting them one by one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you'll see which one is the problem
<tsdgeos> indicator-network
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos_work@xps:~$ start indicator-network
<tsdgeos> indicator-network stop/pre-start, process 3507
<tsdgeos> all the rest is already running
<tsdgeos> let me relogin again to make sure that if i try to start it, it will hang
<Saviq> looks like that's it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so a bug in indicator-network
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try starting it manually and see where it's hanging?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess
<tsdgeos> i think it's crashing
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7266765/
<tsdgeos> works if i manually start it :S
<tsdgeos> i think the upstart script is not cool
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7266777/
<MacSlow> Saviq, if I have to fix 1306769 (stand-alone pin-unlock) 1308011 becomes invalid
<tsdgeos> do you guys can actually start it?
<tsdgeos> or am i the only one up to date enough?
<tsdgeos> or i'm the unlucky one
<tsdgeos> back again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i open a bug on indicator-network and tell them they're breaking unity8 for us?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works for me...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the upstart script looks fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos,
<Saviq> > start indicator-network
<Saviq> indicator-network stop/pre-start, process 5398
<Saviq> > status indicator-network
<Saviq> indicator-network stop/waiting
<Saviq> which just means it decides not to start in the pre-start script
<Saviq> and that's as expected
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<tsdgeos> then i don't know
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does "initctl emit indicator-services-start" hang for you?
<tsdgeos> it does
<tsdgeos> once
<tsdgeos> after i ctrl+c it
<tsdgeos> it will just timeotu
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, that's your problem...
<Saviq> I go `initctl emit indicator-services-end`
<Saviq> all of them go away
<Saviq> `initctl emit indicator-services-start`
<Saviq> all of them come back, returns straight away
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are you totally dist-upgraded?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> we could still go & at the end of the emit...
<Saviq> indicator-sync
<Saviq> indicator-printers
<Saviq> indicator-sound
<Saviq> indicator-network
<Saviq> indicator-application
<Saviq> indicator-messages
<Saviq> indicator-session
<Saviq> indicator-bluetooth
<Saviq> indicator-power
<Saviq> indicator-datetime
<Saviq> tsdgeos, start those one by one
<Saviq> and see which one of those hangs
<tsdgeos> none :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, have you stopped them before?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, emit the -end first
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> let me do it again
<tsdgeos> just in case
<Saviq> > initctl list | grep indicator
<Saviq> ?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7266867/
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7266870/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok /me no get it
 * tsdgeos neither
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hotfix: add & at the end of `initctl emit...`
<tsdgeos> but let's ignore it for now
<tsdgeos> and see if it keeps reproducing
<tsdgeos> tx for the help :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos did we change something? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1706/testReport/junit/(root)/qmltestrunner/tst_listviewwithpageheaderqml__compile/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes that needs https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/card_optimizations/+merge/213660 to be merged again
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/card_optimizations/revision/828
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you landing it again?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure today (release day) is a good day for that
<Saviq> will probably have to wait until tomorrow
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> I'm not entirely sure how that works until U is open
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> Saviq, when this gets merged we need unity branch too https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity-mir/unity-mir.stop-server_wizard/+merge/214983
<Cimi> which doesnt work https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/287/?
<Cimi> I tried on my device the autopilot test, but weird...
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't work 'cause -ci does not take the unity-mir branch
<Saviq> Cimi, they need to land together, but it's fine - they're marked accordingly in the description
<Cimi> Saviq, but I was not able to test them properly here
<Cimi> Saviq, I installed unity branch
<Cimi> Saviq, and mir
<Saviq> Cimi, but it'd be useful to bump versions of both, and in unity-mir add Breaks: unity8 << $old_version, and in unity8 Depends: libunity-mir1 >= $new_version
<Saviq> Cimi, so as to force an upgrade
<Cimi> I see
<Saviq> Cimi, just take the packages from -ci, install them both and it should be fine
<Cimi> I tried with sbuild last evening
 * Cimi tries again
<Saviq> dednick, a small one if you have a moment https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8-desktop-session/start-indicators-lp1308891/+merge/216261
<dednick> Saviq: sure.
 * Saviq can't run the desktop session here still :|
<dednick> Saviq: i don't have to test that one do i? :)
<Saviq> dednick, nah
<Saviq> dednick, I will in the silo anyway
<Saviq> brb
<mhr3> Saviq, i can actually test that
<mhr3> was trying it out last week, got it all working then :)
<Cimi> Saviq, tested again, works on my mako
<mhr3> Saviq, doesn't work, you forgot emits foo
<mhr3> Saviq, or something on my computer is broken :)
<Cimi> oh damn, dithering on the new wallpaper looks really bad
<Cimi> on mako
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/filtergrid_bindingloop/+merge/216147 or shall i try to find someone else?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I started
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ah, awesome :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi's doing it
<Saviq> mhr3, right, damn
<Saviq> mhr3, pushed
<mhr3> Saviq, actually, not enough, for some reason adding that event makes unity crash
<mhr3> without it, it starts up
<mhr3> but with it, it doesn't
<mhr3> Saviq, upstart logs shows just http://paste.ubuntu.com/7267488/
<Saviq> mhr3, try adding & after the initctl emit please
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos reported that emit blocking forever, maybe that? or are you getting an actual crash?
<mhr3> Saviq, it would be unity8 itself crashing, right?
<Saviq> mhr3, if it would, yes
<mhr3> i do have a unity8 crash here from few minutes ago
<mhr3> looking
<mhr3> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7267524/
<Saviq> mhr3, that's on stop
<mhr3> Saviq, alrighty, & fixes
<mhr3> that does make me wonder what sorcery is that
<mhr3> initctl emit with noone listening == infinite wait?
<mhr3> oh upstart, upstart
<Saviq> mhr3, not with noone listening, *something* that's listening takes forever
<mhr3> or that :)
<mhr3> fwiw the initctl process is just sleeping in poll()
<mhr3> poll from deep inside libdbus
<mhr3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7267565/
<mhr3> but maybe it's not upstart itself
<Saviq> mhr3, can you verify silo 001 for me with the indicator fix?
<mhr3> Saviq, k
<Saviq> worked fine here
<mhr3> Saviq, yep here too, +1
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you set filtered as readonly, but in dashrenderers you forgot readonly 140	+    property bool filtered: true
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> Dashrenderer is not a FilterGrid
<tsdgeos> DashRenderer is just "base common API" for the Dash Renderers
<tsdgeos> the thing is matched in qml/Dash/CardFilterGrid.qml
<tsdgeos> with
<tsdgeos> filtered: filterGrid.filtered
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but we have readonly
<Cimi> in filtergrid
<Cimi> don't we want to preserve same api?
<tsdgeos> we can't
<tsdgeos> since we have the DashRenderer "base item" and CardFilterGrid.qml that "implements it"
<tsdgeos> we can't set it readonly in DashRenderer
<tsdgeos> and then set it in CardFilterGrid to be filtered: filterGrid.filtered
<tsdgeos> i think
<tsdgeos> maybe i'm wrong
<tsdgeos> let me try :D
<tsdgeos> yeah, can't
<tsdgeos> CardFilterGrid.qml:31:5: Invalid property assignment: "filtered" is a read-only property
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it'd be cool if we could do what you say though
<tsdgeos> i agree
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: at least the documentation of filtered makes it clear it's supposed to be used for read only, no?
<tsdgeos> or maybe not that much :D
<tsdgeos> man, we're not the only ones with CI problems, can't land my Qt fix because their jenkins is foobar'ed too
<dandrader> mzanetti, so you're back to work on unity8 trunk now right?
<mzanetti> dandrader: well.. I'm trying to implement the animation for the tablet right edge. can do that on either branch I guess. the animation is the same regardless if its images or items.
<mzanetti> I'll leave the screenshot updating away for now anyways...
<mzanetti> dandrader: the reason why on trunk is that the FakeApplicationManager works there
<mzanetti> so I can develop on my laptop instead of using the slow devices
<mterry> OMG, I just flashed my actual phone instead of my work phone
<mterry> :(
<mzanetti> mterry: :D yep. happened to me already too
<mzanetti> mterry: were you using android on that or dogfooding ubuntu?
<mterry> mzanetti, I even have a case for my work phone so I know not to do this
<mterry> mzanetti, dogfooding
<mzanetti> mterry: ah ok. then its not that bad I guess, unless you bootstrapped
<mterry> mzanetti, I did!
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> ok, that's a bigger fail then
<mterry> :)  Eh, it's OK.  Now that contacts syncing happened, I didn't have much data there I cared about
<mterry> Just have to redownload all my apps
<mzanetti> true... but contact sync was working for me since day one. (setting it up manually tho)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, whas ./run that was not working for u on the desktop?
<dandrader> greyback, mind reviewing this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/platform-api/window_get_size/+merge/216156
<greyback> dandrader: sure. That's an API change, so need to bump the version number
<dandrader> greyback, you mean in the debian/changelog?
<greyback> dandrader: yep
<dandrader> greyback, or set(UBUNTU_PLATFORM_API_VERSION_MINOR 0) ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: correct
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it does work if i do some workaround though
<greyback> dandrader: both
<greyback> ;l
<dandrader> greyback, done
<greyback> ta
<Saviq> paulliu, please push your logout things to bzr and let us know where to look when you EOD today
<paulliu> Saviq: yes.
<paulliu> I'm testing right now. Will push it soon
<Saviq> awesome
<Cimi> tsdgeos, cimi@draco:~$ cat .cache/upstart/unity8.log
<Cimi> initctl: Connection was disconnected before a reply was received
<Cimi> /bin/sh: 1: exec: -mousetouch: not found
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that's weird
<tsdgeos> it's like the variable for the unity8 path wasn't found
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which shell do you use?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, unity7
<Saviq> Cimi, or you're not in an upstart session there?
<Saviq> Cimi, echo $UPSTART_SESSION
<tsdgeos> Cimi: as in zsh, bash, foosh, etc
<Cimi> bash
<Saviq> Cimi, and check if there's no .crash for init in /var/crash
<tsdgeos> hmmm, works here
<Saviq> Cimi, ./build first?
<Saviq> Cimi, is ./builddir/src/unity8 there?
<tsdgeos> i guess readlink is failing?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7268563/ what does it return?
<Cimi> nevermind guys, works now
<Cimi> I guess I did not run build
<Cimi> or simply some debuild or sbuild deleted the dir
<Cimi> keeps respawning though
<Cimi> unless you ctrl c
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> we agreed with Saviq that it was "good enough" for us
<tsdgeos> that are the target group of run
<tsdgeos> mostly
<tsdgeos> s/us/developers maybe
<paulliu> greyback: for applicationmanager can I just call onSessionStopping to stop the apps?
<paulliu> greyback: Should I only close the focused app?
<greyback> paulliu: that method is called by mir to report that a client (application) is disconnecting (probably shutting down).
<greyback> so something else caused that app to shut down
<paulliu> greyback: ok.
<greyback> paulliu: stopApplication is what you want
<paulliu> greyback: ok. got it
<greyback> paulliu: this is for log out, yes? In that case, it would be best to close all apps, no?
<paulliu> greyback: yeah.. I'll iterator the applist and close all of them
<greyback> paulliu: I'm not sure what logout really will do. Does upstart tear down the whole user session?
<greyback> but it's nicer to close apps, before mir/unity8 has shut down
<greyback> kgunn: have just created lp:unity-mir/devel, who do I poke to get CI and autolanding going?
<kgunn> fginther: could you possibly help us ? ^
<kgunn> or a designate
<fginther> kgunn, ack
<paulliu> Saviq: is Qt.quit(); good for end the Shell?
<Cimi> paulliu, qt quit sends a signal that we need to connect to
<Cimi> in the main.cpp
<paulliu> Cimi: ok.
<Cimi> paulliu, what u need to do?
<paulliu> Cimi: logout and quit the shell.
<Cimi> paulliu, so you need to handle it
<paulliu> Cimi: got it
<Cimi> paulliu, QObject::connect(view->engine(), SIGNAL(quit()), application, SLOT(quit()));
<Cimi> paulliu, you can change SLOT(quit()) to your likings
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, and take Cimi's unity-mir branch
<Cimi> paulliu, put this like line 127 of main.cpp
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity-mir/unity-mir.stop-server_wizard/+merge/214983
<Cimi> Saviq, can we close the greeter when the screen turns off?
<Cimi> Saviq, so annoying to turn the screen on and seeing the greeter closing
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1233564
<ubot5> bug 1233564 in mir (Ubuntu) "Wrong frame is seen on wake up/resume/unlock." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233564
 * greyback has to go, happy easter all
<tsdgeos> o/
<Saviq> o/
<dandrader>  \o
<Saviq> \o/
<dandrader> _o_
<Saviq> /o/
<Saviq> /away
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity-mir/logout/+merge/216336
<paulliu> Saviq: I'm testing the unity8 code now. Will push it later.
<didrocks> olli: Saviq: in case you didn't notice, but the indicator startup fix for the unity8 session is available in the release pocket (just in time)
<olli> didrocks, most awesome!
<dandrader> mzanetti,  you don't animate SpreadDelegates when its correponding model entry is removed, right?
<dandrader> mzanetti, they just vanish from the Repeater and that's it
<dandrader> mzanetti,  ok, guess you went for your holidays already
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/logout/+merge/216373
<darklight_> so in 14.04, if one sets the scale and plugins hotcorners they get reset every session BUT if one puts them last in dconf in org->compiz->profiles->unity->plugins->core the settings are remembered, only issue is that then when using meta+w and meta+s unity segfaults
<mzanetti> dandrader|lunch: hey, no, I don't do that yet, but I guess that should happen at some point
<fginther> kgunn, lp:unity-mir/devel is now setup
<josharenson> kgunn are you eod?
<kgunn> josharenson: almost
<kgunn> what's up?
<josharenson> kgunn: I talked with fginther at length today about the CI test. Its getting frustrating rewriting it every time we come up with a new way to run the tests.... However I think we finally nailed down how its going to work.
<kgunn> cool
<josharenson> kgunn: so I've retracted all my MPs and I'm implementing the solution we discussed. Just wanted to give you an update on progress since its been kinda choppy
<kgunn> josharenson: no worries, i know you're hard at it...and its a lot of mucky infra-stuff
<darklight_> what's the appropiate way to set up hotcorners in 14.04  ?
<darklight_> because the options don't stick and changing the order of expo and scale in dconf makes unity segfaults when using the shortcuts meta+w or meta+s
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-18
<paulliu> charles: hi
<mterry> larsu, heyo!  I see the messaging menu changed to only be visible if there were listening applications?  It's not showing up in my split greeter now -- is there an easy fix?  Some service I'm supposed to start?
<mterry> larsu, nm, tedg hooked me up
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-20
<darklight_> Keyboard shortcuts in 14.04 get reset after updating any package, I think one of the triggers does it
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-13
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you say that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1441822 is asme as https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1431957 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1441822 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "unity8 consuming excessive cpu in a preview page" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431957 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ActivityIndicator much more CPU intensive under xvfb" [High,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> but there is no running activity indicator running tha ti can see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm saying the underlying cause is the same
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the switch to Animator
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there is an invisible + !running ActivityIndicator there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but still it hogs CPU
<Saviq> loicm is looking into it
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> QSG_VISUALIZE=changes is handy for that, if the culprit is occluded
<tsdgeos> greyback: not visible as not visible
<tsdgeos> not as there's something on top of it
<greyback> ah ok
<tsdgeos> can someone top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qt55/+merge/254418 ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: do you remmeber why i didn't approve https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/filters-iface/+merge/252890 ?
<tsdgeos> was it because we where waiting on the other parts of the puzzle?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in theory it should be APPLICATION_API_INCLUDEDIR there...
<tsdgeos> trueth
<tsdgeos> is that defined?
<tsdgeos> it is
 * tsdgeos fixes
<Saviq> pkg_check_modules
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like window pills are lost https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1443319
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1443319 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when you close a maximized window,you will never see "close-minimized-maximized"button anymore" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> I have a branch that improves things in regard to that
<mzanetti> but I'd need dednick's one to land first
<Saviq> heh, landing is a difficult topic atm :P
<mzanetti> yeah well... there's even more to that
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/desktop-app-focus/+merge/251731
<mzanetti> this conflicts all over, and requires daniel's approved branch to land first
<mzanetti> so :D
<mzanetti> yeah, eventually I'll get that bug fixed :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hi! no particular reason, i wasn't pushing for it because we shouldn't probably land this till filters are better defined. if you're happy with it for now, then please approve but i won't land it yet
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> done
<tsdgeos> but yeah we need some more definition in that regard
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've made the change in case you want to top approve it again so that it says the proper rev number
<Saviq> kk
<dednick> mzanetti: i think daniel has fixed this already.
<dednick> i remember merging the changes that fixed it into my desktop menus branch last week.
<dednick> mzanetti: r1688: DesktopStage - fix focus switch when user taps on window
<mzanetti> dednick, ah ok... the testDesktopShell is still useful though (and the reason why my branches depend on this one)
<mzanetti> dednick, will you still get that prepared for a merge then?
<mzanetti> or should I take over?
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. erm, i just deleted the proposal
<mzanetti> nooo :D
<mzanetti> i have like 5 branches based on it :D
<mzanetti> no prob... I'll manage
<dednick> mzanetti: buuut. we don't need the desktop shell test. it should be part of testShell apparently
<dednick> mzanetti: you can change the type in testShell
<dednick> we just need to add a desktop case
<dednick> mzanetti: there's a testDesktopStage now though
<mzanetti> dednick, I need the shell
<mzanetti> oh well... I could mock the PhysicalKeyFilter for that
<mzanetti> but then I rather just use the tryShell
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. ok. my branch is stil there, i just deleted the proposal. so you can pull out the parts that you need.
<mzanetti> yeah... I'll probably just keep it as is then
<mzanetti> and have some of your changes in my next MP
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. let me update my branch to move the tst_DesktopShell into tst_Shell.
<dednick> I need it for my menu stuff anyway. nothing better to do right at this minute.
<tsdgeos> is it me or the search line edit in the dash is "broken" in vivid?
<tsdgeos> seems like the text is "too high" vertically
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. looks like there still is a problem with the app focus.
<mzanetti> dednick, yeah... but no prob... I'm working on that anyways
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I don't see any issue
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: how new is the imagE?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, not the latest...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm pulling...
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: http://imgur.com/Ye0yvFx is what i havge
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, oh yeah... it did jump up... that can't be right
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, are you on r170?
<tsdgeos> latest
<tsdgeos> yeah 170 on nexus4
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, here too now... can certainly verify this mis-alignment
<tsdgeos> k
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, it's on the aquaris too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think there's even a UITK bug for that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1378784
<ubot5> bug 1378784 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Text in TextField not aligned vertically" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378784
<Saviq> MacSlow, so, unity8 built from your branch just crashes 30% of the time on startup outside of autopilot here, I'm trying to get it all built in the demo-stuff PPA (except for your unity8 shellRotation branch) so that we're all on the same apge
<Saviq> the crash isn't nice though
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any ideas how to progress with http://paste.ubuntu.com/10791597/ - gdb and apport say thread 1 sigsegv'ed
<Saviq> the property=0x0 seems suspect
 * tsdgeos checks the line
<tsdgeos> yeah propety 0 is bad
<tsdgeos> can we reproduce it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, relatively easily, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you try to reproduce with QV4_FORCE_INTERPRETER=1 ? may give us a cleaner backtrace
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, tryin
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like that prevents the crash
<tsdgeos> booo
<tsdgeos> so it's the JIT that's making it crash :/
<tsdgeos> or seems it may be
<tsdgeos> Saviq: give it QV4_MM_AGGRESSIVE_GC=1 also
<tsdgeos> and some patience
<tsdgeos> see if that chnages anything
<tsdgeos> and maybe change QV4_FORCE_INTERPRETER=1 to just QV4_NO_REGALLOC=1 to see if it's not the interpreter but the registry allocator that may be wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10815138/
<Saviq> except that crash looks completely different..
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> but may actually be the root cause
<Saviq> indeed
<tsdgeos> where is this coming from? new crash?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shell rotation
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this is what MacSlow|lunch's been fighting these past weeks
<tsdgeos> ouch :/
<tsdgeos> food back later
<tsdgeos> back
<seb128> Saviq, libubuntu-system-settings ? what is that?
<Saviq> seb128, libsystem-settings? /me no remembers ;P
<Saviq> seb128, whatever the settings app and wizard use to actually act in the system ;)
<seb128> ah, we don't have a lib
<seb128> unsure if the wizard still uses u-s-s backends?
<Saviq> libsystemsettings1 ??
<Saviq> looks like you do
<seb128> Saviq, that lib is to write settings panel outside of the u-s-s tree
<seb128> like uoa is doing
<Saviq> mhm
<seb128> it's not having any useful code for doing actions
<seb128> the wizard might import private .so from u-s-s though
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, I'll leave to mterry to triage
<seb128> k
<om26er_> tsdgeos, Hi!
<tsdgeos> om26er_: hi
<tsdgeos> om26er_: i'm in a meeting, is it urgent or can i ping you back in a bit?
<om26er_> tsdgeos, sure, ping me back
<om26er_> it was re: bug 1417991
<ubot5> bug 1417991 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shutdown dialog partially overlaps keyboard on greeter" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417991
<tsdgeos> om26er: sorry the meeting took a lot and then i eod'ed
<tsdgeos> om26er: can you ping me tomorrow? or is it quick?
<om26er> tsdgeos, I figured it... and approved the silo
<tsdgeos> ok, good i guess
<tsdgeos> sorry
<dandrader> hooray! a new unity8 release!
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-14
<tsdgeos> taaaaaaaaaaags
<tsdgeos> imported
 * tsdgeos kills them
<Saviq> tsdgeos, okies, I described everything I know about the crash in https://trello.com/c/lAudAZVp/40-13-shell-rotation-mp-review-iteration-on-feature-and-autopilot-tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will you please try and see what you can do about it
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> finishing a bug report and patch to qt upstream
<tsdgeos> and will hop into that
<Saviq> tx
<tsdgeos> well, let's see what they think of https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110348/
<tsdgeos> fixes the testcase but may not be the best thing ever :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so those crashes only happen on the device? or desktop too?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didnae try on desktop
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> let me try it
<tsdgeos> because it is defenitely nicer to debug in the desktop
<Saviq> indeed
<tsdgeos> not much success trying to make it crash in the pc
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10821832/
<tsdgeos> QV4_MM_AGGRESSIVE_GC=1 qmlscene it
<tsdgeos> kaboom
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nice
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I did see the regex bits in the trace, and remember we've had issues with that before
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, oh ha
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: so since we now know what it is... looking for a home-grown fix against Qt 5.4 or try 5.5 first?
<tsdgeos> 5.5 doesn't crash with that example
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, so 5.5 it is then?!
<tsdgeos> well 5.5. crashes with lots of other things :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, *sigh*
<tsdgeos> i mean it's just alpha
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... I'm using RegExp in notifications for sure.. but it sofar never blew up like that.... iirc
<tsdgeos> well it all depends on how/when the garbage collector kicks in
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I can give it a go to fix it... unless you've already an idea about the what and how for  a fix.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: fix 1-> remove the regexp :D fix 2->fix the js stuff in QtDeclarative
<tsdgeos> that's all i can think of for the moment
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'll try to see if I can eliminate all RegExp from my unity8-shellRotation branch first
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, just three uses of RegExp in all our qml-code... should not be too hard
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, and the relevant are of course just in snap-decision notifications :/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: I'll try to come up with RegExp-less work-around for my unity8-shellRotation branch, test it some more and then MP it... while waiting on review I'll turn to a fix for QtDeclaraitve. Ok?
<tsdgeos> i'm having a look at qt at the moment
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, on the side... is there perhaps a RegExp-fix in Qt 5.5 we could backport to 5.4 ourselves?
<tsdgeos> maybe
 * tsdgeos tips hat to MacSlow for the suggestion
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, you found a fix in Qt 5.5?
<tsdgeos> yes
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, sweet!
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, btw... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10821942
 * MacSlow just bricked his n4 *sigh*
<MacSlow> well not reall bricked... just re-flashing required
<tsdgeos> so patch accepted by upstream :)
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110411/
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can we get ↑ ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, nice :)
<Saviq> \o/
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos is the hero of the day :)
<Saviq> that was quick!
<MacSlow> indeed
<tsdgeos> cheers to MacSlow that convinced me to look at the diff
<tsdgeos> i was going all crazy and thinking of fixing it myself
<greyback> nice one
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, well by now I've learned to take shortcuts as early as possible ;)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, on the other hand... I'm just fed up with that branch and want to get it in :)
<tsdgeos> now this is hoping
 * MacSlow high5's tsdgeos anyway
<tsdgeos> that this is actually that is making it crash in the run without QV4_MM_AGGRESSIVE_GC=1 scenario too
 * tsdgeos hi5 back
<MacSlow> *clap*
<tsdgeos> and makes one wonder if we should run all our tests with QV4_MM_AGGRESSIVE_GC to find this stuff
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, sounds to be worth a try... maybe we'll catch more non-determinstic issues
<Saviq> tsdgeos, MacSlow, I'm building qtdeclarative packages with this patch, will report asap
<tsdgeos> Saviq: awesomeness
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<dandrader> Saviq, did trunk get bad tags again or is the script outdated? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10822008/
<Saviq> dandrader, the script doesn't get outdated any more
<Saviq> dandrader, and yeah, we did bring those in the landing yesterday, but should be gone now
<MacSlow> Saviq, what's the tag-"threshold"?
<tsdgeos> yeah i killed them this morning
<tsdgeos> we forgot about running pot_file again :D
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pot_file/+merge/256151
<tsdgeos> anyone? ↑
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, on it
<Saviq> MacSlow, wdym "threshold"?
<Saviq> MacSlow, if a tag does not point at a revision, it's bad
<Mirv> tsdgeos: like, in vivid/vivid-rtm regardless of the qtdbus patches? ok, if you can please file a LP bug I can refer to
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yes, this is a "proper/clear" 5.4 bugfix
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure. opening the bugfix now
<Mirv> tsdgeos: wow! you mean that'd affect the 1421009?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I see... but I think to remember we wanted tags clearned in the past, which were just "too old" (a few months)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: hmmm, what is 1421009 ?
<Saviq> Mirv, no
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ah no, sorry no, it's just a different bugfix
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, it was always a case of "they're wrong"
<Mirv> oh, no, ok. I thought some magic so that the million dbus patches wouldn't be needed :)
<Mirv> ok, I'll have a different landing for this one then
<tsdgeos> Mirv: unfortunately no :D
<Mirv> I guess it'll need to go to vivid-rtm though with final freeze on Thu
<Saviq> Mirv, OTOH this could cause relatively random crashes anywhere that's using RegExes in QML
<tsdgeos> yeah this makes sense for vivid proper imho
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1443981
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1443981 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Protect the RegExp against early garbage collection" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> ooh there's a W-Series
<tsdgeos> upgrade!
<Saviq> don't think there's an archive yet ;)
<Saviq> there's only a placeholder in LP
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, approved your pot_file branch... will top-approve it when jenkins is happy too
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/w-series
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks
<MacSlow> but we don't have a funky animal yet... or did I miss that?
<Saviq> nope
<MacSlow> with w it's going to be interesting...
<MacSlow> we could get back to  :)
<MacSlow> warthog
<davmor2> MacSlow: Wascling Wabbit </elma_fudd_impression>
<MacSlow> :)
<davmor2> MacSlow: Wonderful Whippet
<MacSlow> davmor2, "whippet"?
<davmor2> MacSlow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whippet think smaller, slower greyhound
<Saviq> wombat FTW!
<Saviq> heh, it takes LP 1h50 to build qtdeclarative... looks like some 25m on arale ;)
<mzanetti> haha
<tsdgeos> Saviq: really?
<tsdgeos> we need a arale powered ci
<tsdgeos> with someone continously clicking the screen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not -j9 on LP I think
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does the hardware even has that many cores?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, arale has 8
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 2x4
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure i mean the CI
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's actually 4+4 no? 4 big 4 small
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh no, that's part of why they're not -j9 ;)
<Saviq> yeah 4+4
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I mean I don't think they parallelize at all
 * Saviq checks to see he's not full of sh*t
<Saviq> greyback, should there not be a 1:1 dependency between qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin and qtmir-{android,desktop}?
 * Saviq sees the plugin updated but not qtmir-android
<greyback> Saviq: think there should be yes
<Saviq> greyback, dandrader|afk, how about the shell-rotation-aware qtubuntu, should anything pull it in?
<mzanetti> MacSlow, Wollmilchsau
<MacSlow> mzanetti, well... I would like that :)
<mzanetti> +1 :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, to be honest Linux is that almost... there's hardly anything it cannot do or become :)
<greyback> Saviq: usual thing which pulls it in is ubuntu-touch-session - can't have unity8 depend on it explicitly as unnecessary for desktop
<mzanetti> MacSlow, which is why that name came to my mind
<Saviq> greyback, well, we could have -android | -desktop
<greyback> Saviq: true
<MacSlow> mzanetti, how could we convince sabdfl of that ;)
<Saviq> greyback, I'm just asking because I can install rotation-aware unity8 and only qtmir plugin gets pulled in with, right now
<mzanetti> MacSlow, with this image perhaps: http://www.forexfactory.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=255957&stc=1&d=1244150501
<MacSlow> mzanetti, there have to be better examples :)
<mzanetti> :D
<greyback> Saviq: a stronger package dependency chain would do no harm. Thought it kept relatively weak to stop androidy stuff installing on desktop
<greyback> no other reason
<Saviq> tsdgeos, MacSlow, https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/0afe9e8a599ef8fef2f2a105e9db357d#
<MacSlow> Saviq, grabbing...
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: Saviq: looks good here, have you had any issue?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no crash in sight
<tsdgeos> \o/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, just about to finish the setup (re-flashing, pulling packages etc)
<Saviq> we really need to fix the on-exit crash...
<tsdgeos> do we have an on exit crash?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's an abort in mir
<tsdgeos> oh
<Saviq> MacSlow, 6 subsequent successful runs of the two rotation tests
<Saviq> and counting
<Saviq> got it to fail now, no crash
<MacSlow> Saviq, what kind of failure?
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10822593/
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah... that's new
<MacSlow> Saviq, compilation almost done here
<Saviq> MacSlow, kk
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... first run and it fails with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10822702
<MacSlow> Saviq, might be I overwritten some of the debs out of your zip with other apt-gets
<MacSlow> Saviq, currently it ran fine a couple of attempts
<MacSlow> Saviq, 10 in a row without failure yet.
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... I still get crashes
<MacSlow> Saviq, got crash files written for malit, unity8-dash and webbrowser-app
<MacSlow> Saviq, at least no unity8, but then it seems the qtdeclaritive fix isn't enough
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll look into the crashes and send you the gathered info.
<ZehCnaS34> Is this where I go to talk about deb packages?
<ZehCnaS34> talk about *improving* dep packaging
<ZehCnaS34> *deb
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-15
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110325/ has been updated, but not with any crucial bits i think, may leave the rebuild for final in case we accept it
 * Mirv context switches from qtdeclarative to qtbase
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sorry :D qtdeclarative one for regexp was merged upstream and Saviq and me checked yesterday it seems to fix the issue we were having with it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, it's in 004 now, I'd be happy to hear results from testing the PPA specifically (the armhf has also finished building with ~test1 version, even though the final build is still ongoing)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Mirv: seems to be fine for me
<Mirv> thanks!
<Saviq> dednick, diff here looks busted https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/desktop-app-focus/+merge/256287
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how's the review of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1442085 going?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442085 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Overlapping labels in table widgets on previews" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pot_file top approve?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I was wondering if we needed to fix qt 5.5/5.4.2 too there
<tsdgeos> Cimi: we do
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110348/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so it was a regression in 5.4.2 ?
<tsdgeos> no clue tbh
<tsdgeos> may be a 5.4.2 regression
<tsdgeos> or that somehow our 5.4 packages have something that make this work
<tsdgeos> didn't feel like building 5.4.1 from upstream and checking
<Saviq> MacSlow, crash of maliit-server and unity8-dash likely when they try and launch to unity8 that crashed on startup, your "process not found" error, too, I've not seen that hapen though
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't know if we do 5.4.2 first ot 5.5, but if we do 5.4.2 we should have tests not to fail... a fix in the tests is not possible?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, generally yes... but why does autopilot/DBus crap out again on Jenkins?
<Saviq> MacSlow, you should merge ~unity-team shellRotation branch into yours btw, there were quite a bit of conflicts
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: good question :/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if we do 5.4.2 the tests will fail which is what they should be doing, no?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I thought I did that yesterday... will double-check
<Saviq> MacSlow, didn't know you did, that's fine then
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll tweak demo-stuff recipe configs so that it builds your branch instead
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, looking at the log it fails with createPlatformOpenGLContext... some issue with Ubuntu-L.ttf ... ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, tsdgeos, the jenkins failure seems to be a timeout
<MacSlow> Saviq, I still want to check...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ah, so the visual itself is broken in 5.4.2
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: in that case I'm good to top-approve tsdgeos branch... I can hardly imagine the pot-file fixes to affect that :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I thought visuals were fine, tests were failing
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes
<Cimi> good then
<Saviq> MacSlow, indeed
<dednick> Saviq: yup. i know. fixing
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, done
<MacSlow> Saviq, doh... didn't merge with unity-team shellRotation branch... *sigh*
<MacSlow> Saviq, so forget my alarm-bells for the moment :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i.e. if we update to 5.4.2 there can be two things happening, 1 the tests break because the visuals break and then we need to patch 5.4.2 with my upstream patch (if accepted) or we do actually have some other patch in some place that fixes it too and then we're fine :D
<Saviq> MacSlow, there were alarm bells? ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, maybe I used teh wrong term :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think our last release must've caused the timeouts in Jenkins
<tsdgeos> may be :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this is the first instance that took 2h40 http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/5534/console
<tsdgeos> there's more than one thing failing
<tsdgeos> thing -> job
<Saviq> or actually
<Saviq> that's 4d21h ago
<Saviq> so before the last release
<tsdgeos> where do you check how much it took
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/5543/
<Saviq> top right
<Saviq> or https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/5546/ for the public instance
<tsdgeos> i have how we haven't been able to convince QA people to install the timestamp extension :/
<tsdgeos> s/have/hate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, vote https://trello.com/c/f1V9Y5Gj/213-timestamps-on-all-ci-logs up if you can ;)
<tsdgeos> so we went from 1:41 to 2:40 ?
<tsdgeos> no voting power
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it times out at 2:40
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean the AP runner times out after 120 mins
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1929/console
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm calling that's actually bug #1421009
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<tsdgeos> may be
<Saviq> AP complains about no reply on dbus straight after launching unity8
<Saviq> must be that
<tsdgeos> that or the other bug i fixed in ap
<tsdgeos> think it's unreleased yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.5.0+15.04.20150408-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/autopilot/dbus_search_no_seen_connections/+merge/254109
<Saviq> yeah that's there since last week
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why that change in widgetData assignment after oncompleted?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: because is whattriggets the bug
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ah so if the data changes after the component was created the layout gets confused
<Cimi> I get that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: those autopilot releases are confusing
<MacSlow> Saviq, last time I merged with unity-team/shellRotation was on Friday... and I'm missing the merge with trunk.
<MacSlow> Saviq, so doing that now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I agree, train really helped with obviousness of what's released and what's not
<dandrader> mzanetti, is https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaImprovements/+merge/255896 ok for you now?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you need to review  https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaImprovements/+merge/255896  again as I added a bunch of new stuff.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, mostly API grooming, moving code around
<mzanetti> dandrader, from an API point of view, I think yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, can I get a review from you then? Not the full code review, as tsdgeos was doing that. could be review a type like "API and manual test"
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i can have a look yes
<mzanetti> ah ok. tsdgeos, you already ok with the code etc?
<mzanetti> I'll give it a test too then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i was fine with the "old" code
<tsdgeos> not sure how much it has changed
<mzanetti> right... I don't think it change a whole lot, but yeah. let's give it a check
<mzanetti> dandrader, looks like a lot of jenkins failures
<mzanetti> all related to dragging
<dandrader> mzanetti, you mean autopilot?
<mzanetti> dandrader, qmltests
<mzanetti> dandrader, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/701/
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, found them now
<tsdgeos> ah yeah i think that's why i didn't review last time i went over it
<Saviq> Cimi, when you're free, bug #1330959 would be a nice fix now the shape can do it
<ubot5> bug 1330959 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Art in cards with backgrounds are Ubuntu-shaped" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330959
<mzanetti> dandrader, interestingly the right edge is "smooth as silk" indeed, but the launcher seems jumpy now :)
<dandrader> oh boy
<mzanetti> still good enough I guess
<mzanetti> wouldn't block on it I think
<mzanetti> it's really only when you intentionally try to get the slowest possible speed that is still recognized as a drag
<tsdgeos> elopio: do you think you're getting https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1401517-overwrite_swipe_borders/+merge/248986 in soon?
<tsdgeos> asking to know how "urgent" is to review https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/click_item_with_swipe/+merge/245051 that seems to depend on it
<Cimi> Saviq, I was having a look at the recency in the spread, but I can do this easily probably
<Saviq> Cimi, as you wish
<mzanetti> dandrader, do we still have something like dragArea.status == Undecided?
<mzanetti> dandrader, I think that's the issue. the launcher should be visible during that state too
<mzanetti> dandrader, also from an API point of view I guess having a property "pressed" in addition to the "dragging" one would make sense I think
<dandrader> mzanetti, no there's no "dragArea.status == Undecided" in the public API
<dandrader> mzanetti, but now touchX, touchY etc will only move once the gesture is recognized
<dandrader> mzanetti, and touchX,touchY,etc will move in a smooth way, instead of jumping to the actual touch position
<mzanetti> right.. wonder why the launcher appears too late then
<dandrader> mzanetti, wider drag threshold most likelly
<mzanetti> dandrader, also line 2820 in the diff makes me suspicious a bit
<mzanetti> dandrader, so the idea from design was to show the launcher's shadow immediately when you touch, but only bring in the launcher when actually dragging
<mzanetti> dandrader, so having a "pressed" property that is true when a touch is there, but no gesture recognized would get us that I think.
<mzanetti> like: pressed && !dragging == Undecided
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<elopio> tsdgeos: not getting it too soon. I've put it back to work in progress.
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Mirv: tried the new qt with the patch that was supposed to fix kuniqueapplication, it doesn't
<Saviq> dednick, desktop-app-focus diff still looks very much b0rked, is it based on something other than trunk?
<Saviq> or is it supposed to be almost 2kloc
<Saviq> ?
<dednick> Saviq: i've added mocking for Utils plugin
<dednick> and it's almost 1.2k ;)
<Saviq> dednick, ah, please be more descriptive in commit msg :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: you almost got me in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/1436982.message-freeze/+merge/255702 ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/1436982.message-freeze/+merge/255702/comments/638192
<dednick> tsdgeos: : woops :)
<dednick> copy paste is my enemy
<dednick> but couldn't live without it
<dednick> guess i should add tests for those...
<tsdgeos> dednick: also i'm kind of confused as to why https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/1436982.message-freeze/+merge/255702 fixes the said bug
<tsdgeos> which property is being updated on pressing clera all?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i believe it's a property on the org.freedesktop.Accounts.User interface. There is only a "Changed" signal, so any property that is altered causes the maybeChanged slot to be called.
<dednick> tsdgeos: i'm guessing it's XHasMessages
<dednick> it's a bit of a shite interface.
<dednick> well, in the sense that it doesn't tell you what's changed.
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i can see
<Saviq> dednick, tsdgeos, looks like what mzanetti was fighting on the launcher?
<kapiteined> Saviq: did you see i was able to reproduce the screen rotate lock bug?
<mzanetti> erm, wat?
<Saviq> mzanetti, lag in launcher
<mzanetti> ah
<dednick> Saviq: could be. i think he put an async call in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, due to AS
<Saviq> kapiteined, not yet
<mzanetti> yeah... changing one of the builtin properties causes *everything* to update
<kapiteined> ok, take your time, it was just a heads  up.
<dednick> maybe worth looking into fixing underlying issue (ie Changed(propertyName)). assuming it's safe to do that.
<mzanetti> dednick, I had a chat with mterry about that... proper fix would probably be to patch accountsservice
<mzanetti> and yes, we're not exactly sure what else relies on the general changed() signal. but sure, we could just not use that ourselves
<mzanetti> dednick, where do you see the issue?
<dednick> mzanetti: clearing or adding a message in indicators
<dednick> calls the maybeChanged, which refreshes background as an async call.
<dednick> which can take ages for some reason
<dednick> *as an sync call.
<mzanetti> dednick, yeah, exactly what I had in launcher drag'n'drop. this is what I did: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/1678
<dednick> mzanetti: right. i've changed the getUserProperty to async for updates.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok :(
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-16
<tsdgeos> autopilot still not passing when it's not hanging :/
<tsdgeos> seems the card dednick and me did last sprint may need resurrection
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FWIW two of those are new from dednick
<tsdgeos> so we kind of fixed the olds and sneaked new wrong ones?
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, "good" news confirmed, got it to crash with NO_REGALLOC
<Saviq> I *think*, although the .crash's ProcEnviron doesn't list it :/
<Saviq> ah but apport actually strips the environ
<Saviq> yup, job still has it
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos_work@xps:~$ du -hs /home/tsdgeos_work/.cache/ubuntuimages/
<tsdgeos> 14G     /home/tsdgeos_work/.cache/ubuntuimages/
<tsdgeos> lol
 * tsdgeos recovers some easy space
<Saviq> tsdgeos, `ubuntu-device-flash --clean-cache touch` FTW
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-device-flash is too obnoxious over the command line arguments order
<tsdgeos> couldn't get it to work
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos_work@xps:~$ ubuntu-device-flash --clean-cache
<tsdgeos> DEPRECATED: Implicit 'touch' subcommand assumed
<tsdgeos> unknown flag `clean-cache'
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos_work@xps:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --clean-cache
<tsdgeos> unknown flag `clean-cache'
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, you need "touch" at the end
<Saviq> tsdgeos, some args are pre-subcommand, others ar post-subcommand,  and the implicit "touch" subcommand is, as stated ↑ deprecated (even though in this case it should work)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you basically start & stop until it crashes?
<tsdgeos> i'm also a bit confused as to what the shellRotation branch does
<tsdgeos> should it actually rotate the shell
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> because i can't get the dash nor the launcher to rotate
<tsdgeos> or this is only for N7?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, launch an app
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dash is portrait
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and yeah, it just dies on start 50% of the time or so
<tsdgeos> it dies on stop here
<tsdgeos> but not on start :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, on stop reliably, on start less so
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how you launching? upstart or trying to get it under gdb?
<tsdgeos> i was trying upstart
<tsdgeos> but if you have better suggestions
<tsdgeos> i just want it to crash once :D
<Saviq> upstart's fine, but "kill -9 `pidof unity8`" instead of initctl stop
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this way you won't need to fight with apport/whoopsie
<Saviq> and probably stop unity8-dash and maliit-server to not crash
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which phone are you using?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mako
<tsdgeos> i can't still reproduce it not even once :/
<tsdgeos> same here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you got unity8 from demo-stuff?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> hmf
<tsdgeos> i checked that the shell rotates when rotating the webbrowser
<tsdgeos> that's it, no?
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> you could try running the ap tests in a loop until it fails (but it also rarely fails without unity8 crashing)
<tsdgeos> my problem is
<tsdgeos> i can get it to enter the "dbus deadlock" quite easily
<tsdgeos> so any kind of looping is useless
<tsdgeos> since it will get stuck in there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, interesting, I'm not getting that so often ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe try with my screen+gdb upstart hack, gdb should be enough I think to kick the dbus lock away, and then when it happens you got it under gdb already
<Saviq> see my big comment in https://trello.com/c/lAudAZVp/40-13-shell-rotation-mp-review-iteration-on-feature-and-autopilot-tests
<tsdgeos> and now suddenly i'm getting it more
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'm having a look at recency for the spread, how would you recommend storing the list of apps and storing screenshots?
<mzanetti> Cimi, in qtmir
<mzanetti> Cimi, ApplicationManager.cpp
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi, basically what needs to happen is that on startup the ApplicationInfo objects are stuffed into the ApplicationManage again
<Cimi> mzanetti, ApplicationInfo is stored on the disk?
<mzanetti> Cimi, but with status "suspended" (or stopped - can't recall which one is for "not running" but still running)
<mzanetti> Cimi, no. they are not yet...
<mzanetti> Cimi, on shutdown you'd need to store the appids for all the existing applicationinfo objects
<mzanetti> Cimi, and on startup create new objects for each stored appid
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi, there is already a branch that adds gsettings to the applicationmanager
<mzanetti> Cimi, in case you are going to use gsettings, you might want to build on top of that
<Cimi> mzanetti, want to use gsettings?
<Cimi> i'm fine with that
<mzanetti> my first guess would be yes. I think Saviq said we should talk to cwayne if he's fine with that
<mzanetti> in regard to customization
<Cimi> launcher uses gsettings, right?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> yeah, seems to be our standard mean of storing things... so...
<Cimi> mzanetti, I used it with gtk in the past too
<Cimi> so is there probably for legacy, not sure the alternative qt has
<Cimi> mzanetti, btw, which is that branch? :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/qtmir/exception-settings/+merge/252921 ?
<mzanetti> Cimi, yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi, I'm only worried gsettings could be too heavy, or that it can't store enough data when someone has 100 apps open
<mzanetti> Saviq, are there limits?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's what I don't know :)
<mzanetti> right...
<Cimi> Saviq, we can limit those 100 anyway
<Saviq> Cimi, what if the limit is 10? :P
<Cimi> lol
<mzanetti> well, it isn't 10
<mzanetti> otherwise the launcher wouldn't work
<Saviq> I know, shh!
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> but ok... Cimi I guess you'd need to find out if there are limits, and what they are
<Cimi> mzanetti, I was googling already
<mzanetti> also some load test with storing/reading some 100 appids or so
<Saviq> yeah, that's what I'm most worried
<Saviq> having to construct/store a list on every focus change
<mzanetti> Cimi, ^
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti, and then there's looking forward towards desktop, this is basically a "restore session" feature, will we need to store more details, like window state/geometry, or do we rely on the current window geometry restore (or on Mir, for that matter?)
<Saviq> greyback_, FYI ↑ (this is about storing spread)
<Cimi> "Reads and writes can be considered to be non-blocking. Reading settings with GSettings is typically extremely fast: on approximately the same order of magnitude (but slower than) a GHashTable lookup. Writing settings is also extremely fast in terms of time to return to your application, but can be extremely expensive for other threads and other processes. Many settings backends (including dconf) have lazy initialisation whi
<Cimi> ch means in the common case of the user using their computer without modifying any settings a lot of work can be avoided. For dconf, the D-Bus service doesn't even need to be started in this case. For this reason, you should only ever modify GSettings keys in response to explicit user action."
<Cimi> https://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/GSettings.html
<mzanetti> Cimi, I don't think the geometry settings should be in this place
<Saviq> yeah, so gsettings/dconf is optimized for reading, not writing
<Cimi> exactly
<Saviq> which is why I'm not totally sure this is the right thing to do
<Saviq> we can still read the default set from gsettings, but that's it
<greyback_> Saviq: why save for every focus change? Why not just on shutdown?
<Cimi> greyback_, if the phone dies/crashes
<Saviq> greyback_, yeah, ↑
<Cimi> maybe not on focus change, maybe on app load/quit
<Cimi> but then we want the ordering...
<Saviq> well, if we lose ordering then maybe that's not as bad
<Saviq> if we at least have the correct set
<Saviq> MacSlow, so... tsdgeos to the rescue... `rm -R ~/.cache/QML` and no crash any more...
<Saviq> bug #1444937
<ubot5> bug 1444937 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QML cache gets stale too easily" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444937
<MacSlow> Saviq, oh ha...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, how did you figure out that one?
 * MacSlow tries right away
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: actually i didn't, the Qt guys kind of did
<tsdgeos> saying "this is impossible to happen"
<tsdgeos> and then i thought, "oh noes, the cache is making the impossible possible"
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, haha... nothing is impossible :)
<Cimi> Saviq, what else can we use to store? remember we also want to store the application screenshots
<Mirv> that's why my script always clears QML cache before starting to test a PPA
<MacSlow> Mirv, tsdgeos: I'll put that in my ~/.bashrc or something like that
<Saviq> Mirv, please comment on bug above ↑ if you have something to add, I really think we need something that just does it, we'll be forgetting it otherwise
<greyback_> Saviq: Cimi: well saving to gsettings for every focus change sounds heavy-handed to me, writing to a file might be just as good
<Saviq> MacSlow, so yeah, 8 successful runs of the rotation tests in a row, but I did get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10832212/ at some point
<Mirv> Saviq: commented
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah... that's new
<Saviq> greyback_, I'm thinking DB, updating just a focus timestamp
<Saviq> greyback_, we already have a DB for the geometry
<Mirv> my guess is that app upgrades are being taken care of, but better be sure
<Cimi> how will the images be stored? hard drive?
<Saviq> Cimi, where else? printouts? :P
<Cimi> Saviq, in a db
<mzanetti> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-dnd-cancelling/+merge/256462
<Saviq> Cimi, db not on hard drive? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, at that point, we can use a naming conversion to store appId, screenshot, timestamp
<Cimi> Saviq, ouch, I meant file :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: FYI I'm doing another qtbase landing with arale workaround for black browser tabs, while waiting for the DBus one. after it has landed, we can start considering whether to land the current pile of patches to vivid-rtm PPA only. but we need the final upstream solution anyway sooner or later to w.
<Cimi> if we save the images as files, we can name them in a way that we don't need anything else
<Saviq> Cimi, but you'd then have to rename them on focus changes
<Saviq> Cimi, and then either finding the file for display or sorting would be weird, because you either have to slap a timestamp at the front or the back
<mzanetti> geez. all my launchers in a bad state right now :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's just hope that's really the only reason this happens
<mzanetti> yeah
<greyback_> Saviq: sure, that works, but that db lives in unity8 atm, and I don't think it belongs in qtmir
<Cimi> Saviq, at the front, they are ordered, no?
<Cimi> ah but removing them is complicated, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, but we care less about removing apps, if is slower
<Saviq> Cimi, well, unlinking a file isn't complicated
<Cimi> Saviq, is good to have fast app loading, less app killin
<Saviq> Cimi, the only bit that'd be weird is finding the screenshot file for an app, you'd need to glob it
<Cimi> we load an app, we store a screenshot with timestamp-appId.png
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah, at some point thiago convinced himself to try to install KDE Frameworks 5 on his heavily patched Qt and reproduce the problem directly instead of using me as a proxy
<Cimi> when we close the appId, spread will remove *appId.png, no?
<tsdgeos> so it may happen sooner than later
<Saviq> greyback_, did I say anything about qtmir? :)
<greyback_> Saviq: ok so
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, the * part is what worries me
<Saviq> Cimi, but more for loading than for removing
<Saviq> like I can imagine we'll be destroying the app delegates (if we're not already), would we then not lose the filename when we need to bring it back?
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback_, where are we storing the half-res screenshots now, for apps that got OOM-killed? in mem?
<mzanetti> yes
<greyback_> Saviq: in memory
<Saviq> ok we need to offload those to disk too
<mzanetti> and also on top of the surface. imo that should be baked into the mirsurfaceitem and be transparent to the shell
<Saviq> Gerry disagrees ↑ ;)
<mzanetti> yeah :D
<mzanetti> well, don't think so
<Saviq> MacSlow, some 20 successful runs now
<mzanetti> at least some few weeks back he didn't
<greyback_> darn ctrl+d and multimonitor
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, (or my loop isn't doing a good job at detecting failures)
<davmor2> Saviq: kgunn: we seem to be getting file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/Dash/createCardComponent:132:1: QML Label: Binding loop detected for property "height" on arale is this just because of the drivers or is it something else?
<Saviq> davmor2, we're getting this outisde of arale just as well
<Saviq> davmor2, has nothing to do with graphics
<Saviq> MacSlow, in any case, it's time to give this all up for review
<davmor2> Saviq: I've not seen it on krillin for a while
<Saviq> davmor2, it's just a warning
<Saviq> davmor2, and is timing-related, which might be why you're not seeing it always
<Saviq> MacSlow, and you try and see if you can fix http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10832212/
<davmor2> Saviq: fair enough we have a regerssion test for it and it failed on arale is all
<Saviq> davmor2, you have a regression test for a warning line? :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, +1
<Saviq> davmor2, or is there an actual visual artefact of this?
<davmor2> Saviq: it's more that it appears when the screen stutters between scopes
<Saviq> MacSlow, just to be clear: you don't need silo 004, just demo-stuff
<davmor2> swiping between scopes even
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... I'll MP it before lunch
<Saviq> davmor2, just to be clear: not a regression :)
<Saviq> davmor2, we've never "fixed" all the reasons for the stutter
<davmor2> Saviq: that's fine then
<MacSlow> Saviq, will the demo-stuff bits also be moved into proper MPs, thus these can be states as prerequisites for the shellRotation MP?
<Saviq> MacSlow, everything in there is MP'd afaict
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/supportedOrientations/+merge/242213
<Saviq> MacSlow, see description ↑
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> ok not everything is MP'd, will talk to dandrader when he shows up
<tsdgeos> :D i did so many "wrong" patches to qt quick text item that the reviewer actually wrote the correct patch himself :D
<tsdgeos> guess it's not that bad that my prodding got him to write it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, do you know where "unsupported orientation TOP-DOWN. skipped." comes from?
<Saviq> we should get rid of that print
<Saviq> /food
<MacSlow> Saviq, from the test itself... the fake-sensor/device does not allow the "top-down" orientation.
<MacSlow> and I wanted that to show... so whoever happens to watch the test and wonders why only 3 of 4 possible cases were exercised sees at least some info
<Saviq> MacSlow, interesting, anyway, it should not be a print() or whatever it is, but a log instead (see process_helpers.py for example of how to use the logger)
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... will change that
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti, so, since the screenshot bit should be disconnected from the spread memory bit, I'd say screenshots should be saved to $cacheDir/app_shots/$app_id.png, with the shell not knowing whether it's showing a harddrive screenshot, an in-memory one, or the app surface
<mzanetti> IMO, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti, spread set we should store in the shell's window geometry Db, as a {focus_timestamp, app_id} tuple
<mzanetti> basicall the MirSurfaceItem paints a surface... wherever that comes from, it shouldn't care
<Saviq> falling back to a gsetting if Db is empty, for customization purposes
<Saviq> mzanetti, will that work fine with splash screens though?
<mzanetti> Saviq, doesn't really matter, does it?
<mzanetti> hmm...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm just asking - as long as qtmir handles the screenshots (i.e. deletes them when user closes an app)
<mzanetti> Saviq, well, the splash is a bit different anyways
<Saviq> then the first app frame might come from either shot or app for real
<Saviq> and that will hide splash screen
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> Saviq, if the phone is rebooted, then you're saying the shell should look up it's settings and call ApplicationManager.startApplicationStopped(appId) for each one?
<mzanetti> its, even
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think we should add API to tell AppMan all of them at once
<mzanetti> why not just keeping this inside the appmanager?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think greyback_ wants that in qtmir
<mzanetti> but all the rest in this regard is in qtmir too
<mzanetti> well, in the applicationmanager model
<mzanetti> i.e. the shell says startApplication and qtmir transparently stops it. why should the shell then suddenly care about stopped/vs running?
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh no, sure it shouldn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's why I'm saying AppMan.restoreApps(list_of_apps) or something
<Saviq> mzanetti, then appman will *really* only launch the topmost app, or even none, until it's focused
<Saviq> but it will populate the app model
<mzanetti> mhm... worksforme
<Saviq> it's the list_of_apps I don't think greyback_ wants in qtmir, and I'm fine with that
<Saviq> and we can relatively easily do AppMan.restoreApps(db.count > 0 ? db.list_of_apps : gsettings.default_list_of_apps)
<mzanetti> yeah... fine with that too I guess...
<Cimi> ok
 * Saviq writes down in description
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've changed the shell-rotaion test to use logger instead of print and added description and commit-message. Before flipping the switch to "needs review" I'm now looking into the assertion-mismatch issue.
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, tx
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti, so the only remaining question, I think, is first boot screenshots
<Saviq> MacSlow, I wonder, could the failure just be a timing thing? you're using assertThat, you don't give any time for things to settle maybe?
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, could you please make sure all shellRotation-related branches are MP'd and in Needs Review (and trunks merged for good measure)
<dandrader> Saviq, ok. So cleaning the QML cache solves the crashes afterall?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah
<dandrader> Saviq, is that ricmm's QML cache thingy?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, it doesn't know when plugin ABI changes so doesn't invalidate atm
<dandrader> hmm
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti, MacSlow, anything against squashing shellRotation's commit history?
<dandrader> MacSlow, can I already merge you AP work into ~unity-team/shellRotation?
<Saviq> dandrader, rebasing never a nice thing to do in bzr ;)
<mzanetti> I don't see a reason *for* it
<Saviq> dandrader, I just added it as a separate MP o top of yours
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/shellRotation/+merge/256493
<Saviq> dandrader, and thought it could remain like that
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq, ok, I will keep the history then.... For the record: I squashed shellRotation's history many times already. Otherwise it would be loooong and confusing list of commits and merges
<mzanetti> I know you did that
<dandrader> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> I was spending half an hour merging each time
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's fun, right? :)
<mzanetti> totally :)
<dandrader> history gets particularly messy every time a split part of shellRotation's diff onto a separate MP that gets merged to trunk
<MacSlow> dandrader, basically yes...
<MacSlow> dandrader, there's assert-mismatch failure still (happening ~ 1/15 times)
<MacSlow> dandrader, which I'm currently looking into
<MacSlow> dandrader, but I can do that against ~unity-team/shellRotation too
<MacSlow> dandrader, cleaning up branches is always a good idea
<Saviq> MacSlow, any reason why http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833276/ would be wrong?
<Saviq> I'm up to 24 successful runs in a row of those two tests now
<MacSlow> Saviq, nope... looks acceptable to me
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll add that to my branch for both tests...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I got the mismatch for test_fake_sensor too
<dandrader> this patch improves readability that's for sure
<Saviq> yeah not sure why the tmp_a, tmp_o...
<mzanetti> dandrader, btw. I was reading through the shellrotation branch today
<mzanetti> dandrader, only question I had was: is the Commandlineparser changes supposed to show up in there?
<mzanetti> or is that just a prereq missing to the other commandlineparser branch?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, working on it at this very moment
<MacSlow> Saviq, dandrader: missing code-clean up
<mzanetti> dandrader, perfect. I think I'm good with the code then
<dandrader> mzanetti, just resubmitted. it now has lp:~dandrader/unity8/unityCommandLineParser as a prereq
<mzanetti> cool
<dandrader> mzanetti, tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaImprovements/+merge/255896 has been upated as well. The remaining Launcher jumpiness and the failing qmltests have been fixed
<MacSlow> Saviq, current issue... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10833349
<mzanetti> dandrader, awesomes
<tsdgeos> dandrader: k, i think i'll get to it later today
<Saviq> MacSlow, not a problem in your branch, this happens from time to time still
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's not a direct issue of the shell-rotation test itself, but...
<MacSlow> ah ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, after 38 runs I got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10833372/ here, but wouldn't exclude some PEBKAC error like I touched the phone or something
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've seen that once too today
<Saviq> MacSlow, so basically IIUC that means the fake sensor data didn't cause it to switch orientations?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I can take some time... sometimes...
<MacSlow> but the 15 sec timeout is already nasty
<MacSlow> I don't think we should up that even more.
<MacSlow> Saviq, at some point I wondered if we should even keep the isolated fake_sensor_test... it is used/exercised in the app-rotation test anyway
<MacSlow> Saviq, and never seen it (fake-sensor) fail there yet
<dandrader> greyback_, can you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/supportedOrientations/+merge/242213 ?
<greyback_> dandrader:  - g++-4.9:native,    + g++-4.9,   <- why that change?
<Saviq> because recipes hate it ;)
<tsdgeos> dednick: there's a very weeeeeeeeeeeird thing
<tsdgeos> the first QDBusPendingCallWatcher of your branch seem to never be deleted
<tsdgeos> even if the subsequent ones are
<tsdgeos> and deleteLater is just called fine on them
<tsdgeos> dednick: is it possible that those are run before we have a qapplication ?
<tsdgeos> or a loop running
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> probably
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> yeah
<dandrader> greyback_, where?
<dandrader> greyback_, it's a debug leftover
<dandrader> greyback_, so I could build it in a PPA
<dandrader> greyback_, but nowadays in the PPA recipe I merge a separate branch that does just that. So I don't have to pollute the main branch with this
<greyback_> dandrader: I see it in the LP diff in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/supportedOrientations/+merge/242213
<greyback_> it'll break my schroot builds
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, you don't have a separate qtmir branch for that, just a unity8 one
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm
<dednick> tsdgeos: delete watcher?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<dednick> tsdgeos: actually, can just call delete at that point i guess. If it's finished we won't be needing it anymore.
<tsdgeos> dednick: sure
<tsdgeos> dednick: isn't that what youwere saying?
<tsdgeos> it's what i suggested in the MR
<dednick> tsdgeos: you said add a "delete watcher" inside...
<dednick> not sure what that meant :)
<tsdgeos>     if (!async) {
<tsdgeos>         watcher->waitForFinished();
<tsdgeos>         delete watcher;
<tsdgeos>     }
<tsdgeos> dednick: ↑
<dednick> tsdgeos: yup. that's what i just added :)
<tsdgeos> k
<dandrader> greyback_, fixed
<greyback_> dandrader: ta
<dandrader> greyback_, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/shellRotation/+merge/242212 should be ok now as well
<greyback_> dandrader: another thought on https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/supportedOrientations/+merge/242213 - the date in the debian/changelog is 2014
<greyback_> can you update that please
<dandrader> heh, it's showing its age
<greyback_> yep
<dandrader> greyback_, done
<greyback_> ta
<greyback_> dandrader: same issue with unity-api branch, the datetime in debian/changelog needs bumping
<greyback_> dandrader: any reason you don't declare copyright for 2014? :)
<dandrader> greyback_, it wasn't changed in that year, I guess
<greyback_> dandrader: only kidding, it's no big deal
<dandrader> greyback_, update the changelog date&time
<dandrader> *updated
<greyback_> TAed
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/supportedOrientations/+merge/242213/comments/638911
<dandrader> inline comments are terrible when you have a big diff
<dandrader> Saviq, so you want to have lp:~saviq/qtmir/fix-application-api-deps as a prereq of lp:~dandrader/qtmir/supportedOrientations
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, Ctrl+F, Saviq ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, I'll tweak my branch then
<Saviq> dandrader, and yeah, please resubmit based on mine
<dandrader> Saviq, don't need to merge lp:~saviq/qtmir/fix-application-api-deps again into lp:~dandrader/qtmir/supportedOrientations. It applies cleanly now (no diff at all even)
<dandrader> Saviq, can remove the "Needs Fixing"
<Saviq> dandrader, right, prolly because it's the same ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-17
<tsdgeos> Mirv: are at we at the state of caring about new patches that fix the "desktop" use case for the dbus patchset?
<tsdgeos> in case we are, there's updated https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110325/ and https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110643 that is new and should be applied before
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well sure, since it'd be a bit unfortunate to land something to rtm that can't be landed to w, so if we have something that would be acceptable to both that'd be great.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so try applying those too please :)
<Mirv> trying
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 110325 has a new title but it's the one that replaces the older WIP-Deliver-events-in-threads-regardless-of-QCoreApp.patch, right?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i think so yes, that's probably why the new one is there, i think it was kind of spawned into two
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 110325 now depends on adding something to qevdevtouchhandler_p.h that doesn't exist on 5.4
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's fine, don't add it then
<tsdgeos> that particular patch to the file i mean
<tsdgeos> it's not a dependency, it's "fixing" the file, since we don't have it, nothing to fix
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hmm. notifyInternal2 function in https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110325/7/src/corelib/kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp,unified also doesn't exist in 5.4 (hunks 3 and 4). also regarding notify_helper it's quite different in 5.4 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10837225/ so I'm not sure if it needs changing (hunk 6)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: that's why i said that https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110643/1//ALL goes before
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh, right, I did that, then I had a previous error and tried switching it back. thanks :)
<Mirv> ok, seems it's rebased again
<Mirv> cleaned 018 from the old builds and pushing a new one
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you think we could do "a small landing" with what we have at the moment? to get 5.5 build out there and those small things?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we could, usre
<Saviq> sure, even
<Saviq> I *think*
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> we're in Final Freeze since yesterday
<tsdgeos> or well there's this release thing
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> i wonder when w is going to open
<tsdgeos> we need a name!
<Saviq> Mirv, what's the archive state atm, can we land anything? and will vivid accept anything before the release next week?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: as I understand it there will be like a standby ppa till w is open and the initial imports done
<davmor2> but I think that is just for phone
<tsdgeos> dednick: are you adding the deletes to https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/1436982.message-freeze/+merge/255702 ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i am. but i'm adding unit tests for the async calls.
<tsdgeos> dednick: cool
<Mirv> Saviq: archive is closed regarding us, we'll start landings to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay today
<Mirv> devel-proposed will be built using that PPA too
<dpm> could someone help a scope developer? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/610196/scope-developing-how-to-change-scope-result-inside-perform-action
<Saviq> Mirv, okies
<Saviq> pstolowski, ↑ askubuntu for you guys
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203564985/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.qtbase-opensource-src_5.4.1%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu6~rtm~test1_BUILDING.txt.gz error: type 'QThread' is not a direct base of 'QEvdevTabletHandlerThread'
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> let me check
<pstolowski> dpm, Saviq, replied. btw that reminded me of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1335761 cause he is likely to hit it; do you recall if we concluded anything about that bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335761 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[Dash] Activating a preview with a scope URI for the current scope doesn't send you back to the results view" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pstolowski> also tsdgeos ^
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you replace the QThread(parent) in there by QDaemonThread(parent) ?
<tsdgeos> src/platformsupport/input/evdevtablet/qevdevtablet.cpp line 295
<tsdgeos> and i'll comment in the MR
<dpm> thanks pstolowski!
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok
<Mirv> adding to the patch
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: have you tried this lately? maybe it was fixed when we made temp scopes open temp scopes?
<tsdgeos> or has nothing to do?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, maybe, i'm not sure. no idea what what;s the best scope right now to exhibit this problem, the steps for youtube from the bug report don't seem to be applicable any,ore
<pstolowski> pete-woods, hey, has 'Search' button been removed from youtube previews for channels? this is re https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1335761 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335761 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[Dash] Activating a preview with a scope URI for the current scope doesn't send you back to the results view" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pete-woods> pstolowski: hmm. I haven't changed youtube in quite some time
<pstolowski> pete-woods, i cannot follow the steps from this report, because there is no search button in previews..
<pete-woods> pstolowski: I think you had to preview a channel, or something like that
<pete-woods> but I ended up taking all that out
<pete-woods> obviously my bug description has now become junk
<pete-woods> pstolowski: actually, it looks like it works now!
<pstolowski> pete-woods, also some time ago we change the semantics of handling of scope:// uris in the shell; the are not preview-able, they just start a new search
<pete-woods> yes
<pete-woods> this is what I wanted!
<pete-woods> so you can click through playlists
<pete-woods> and it shows the contents
<pstolowski> pete-woods, i suppose before you had an intermediate step of displaying a preview of a channel, now you don't have that
<pete-woods> pstolowski: yeah, but you could't expand the playlist
<pete-woods> as the search button URI didn't work
<pstolowski> oh right
<pete-woods> pstolowski: the navigation is a bit broken now, thouygh
<pete-woods> when you hit back from inside in item in a playlist, you get dumped all the way out
<pete-woods> but I guess that's the same in a lot of places in the dash
<pstolowski> you get out of the youtube scope?
<pete-woods> pstolowski: yeah
<pete-woods> or if it's favourited, you get taken back to home
<pstolowski> yeah i see it
<pete-woods> pstolowski: I think we would really benefit from a history stack in the dash
<pstolowski> yes
<pstolowski> ok, to sum up, i'm not sure a Search button from the preview would work. what many scopes including youtube use is canned queries in search results, which always worked fine
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, unfortunately changes to temp scopes didn't fix the issue; i've just commented on the bug report
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what happens in that case signal wise?
<tsdgeos> are we just getting a "search changed"?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i havent' debugged it this time, but i think my comment #4 is still valid
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> well i guess until noone really wants to do this
<tsdgeos> it's no high prio :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-dnd-cancelling/+merge/256462/comments/639298
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, uh oh. thanks a lot for catching this
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: honestly i think we should block clicks so you can't open an app while you're dragging an icon
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, well, people do this, as the above ubuntuask question & comments to this bug show ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: then tell the powers that be to make it higher prio D:
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but still the cancellation should work fine in case it happens
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i think it's pretty useful for scopes to display a preview button that re-does the search with speicifc params
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: agreed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah, definitely... the canellation might happen for different reasons. also tapping outside with another finger to close the launcher
<mzanetti> I guess notifications, exiting apps and whatnot can cause it too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I can't launch another app while draggin one
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: be in the app cscope
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you can click icons in the background
<tsdgeos> it's kind of confusing
<mzanetti> uh oh
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> indeed... that should not work
<mzanetti> otoh... the fact that we both notice it now for the first time :D
<tsdgeos> yaeh
<tsdgeos> well it's not too often that you use two fingers
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i mean that's actually the other way i have to cancel the drag, hwo do you do it otherwise?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, when on the greeter, swipe the launcher away to the left
<tsdgeos> ah it's on the greeter
<mzanetti> well... doesn't matter... that's one way I found to repro a cancel
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> the other way i found was opnenig an app :D
<mzanetti> right :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> k
<MacSlow> mzanetti: Did you do any launcher-parity work already in a branch I should be picking up?
<mzanetti> MacSlow, nope, don't have a branch. what would you start with?
<MacSlow> mzanetti: I think the app-launching animation
<mzanetti> ack
<MacSlow> mzanetti: trello-card is also filled with the most current info from Design now
<MacSlow> mzanetti: still need to pull all animation-spec info from Design
<mzanetti> MacSlow, looking at that design picture I see conflicting specs with what they requested for the phone
<mzanetti> MacSlow, for instance the quicklist was explicitly requested to not be next to the panel, but above/below the pressed icon
<mzanetti> now in this one it's the old style again
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I've seen the "above" version too
<MacSlow> mzanetti: I'm expecting to do more details-info hunting in the coming days
<mzanetti> MacSlow, so for things that are just not there yet, I guess whatever design comes up with is fine. but before changing existing things, please talk to me first
<MacSlow> mzanetti: I want to keep asking question on a case-by-case/feature-by-feature basis
<MacSlow> mzanetti: ack
<MacSlow> mzanetti, do you know what "lockout capability" means wrt to launcher-feature-parity? Lockout as in "log out of session"?!
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, no, always-show
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's the other bug we found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1445472
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445472 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Can click on the Dash while dragging a Launcher icon" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm on bug finding mode today https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-dnd-cancelling/+merge/256462/comments/639341
<dandrader> Saviq, will change to Super_L only after the change has landed. Otherwise people won't be able to test it: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/homeKey/+merge/256658
<mzanetti> MacSlow|lunch, lockout: make the launcher stay on screen
<mzanetti> instead of auto-hiding
<Saviq> dandrader, sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, can't repro
<tsdgeos> it is a bit tricky
<tsdgeos> i agree
<mzanetti> ah, got it... but not sure what I did
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: let me repeat what needs to be done
<tsdgeos> basically you need to be moving the drag finger and the "cancel" finger at the same time
<tsdgeos> and get lucky the drag finger would put it in the "next spot" i guess
<mzanetti> yeah, that's how I understand the comment
<mzanetti> right. the "lucky" part is a bit odd :D
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I think I found a way.... seems to happen if you get the cancel during a progressive autoscroll
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: hm... ok, odd feature-name then :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, can you give it another try?
 * mzanetti goes friday labbing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure, just after flashing stable finishes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> uh oh
<tsdgeos> my BQ is in an infinite reboot loop
<tsdgeos> after flashing stable
<tsdgeos> and disconnecting the usb cable fixed it
<tsdgeos> :S
<MacSlow> :)
<Cimi> Saviq, design is ok if we just use art header horizontal for the configuration cards
<MacSlow> mzanetti, we do already have badge-counters in the unity8-lauchner as far as I can tell. Only top-right or bottom-right corner is unclear. Right?!
<mzanetti> MacSlow, I hear bottom-right for the first time right now
<mzanetti> MacSlow, where does it say bottom-right?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, we do have badge-counters for all I know... at least I see them in the settings-icon when updates arrive on the device... in mockups I've seen contradicting top-right and bottom-right variations... email to design regarding this (among other things) is on its way to them .
<mzanetti> MacSlow, pretty sure the bottom-right is a mistake
<mzanetti> MacSlow, on the bottom there is a progress bar
<mzanetti> we already have that, just not used anywhere yet
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm... the progress-bar is meant to e i nthe middle o fthe icon...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, the "available updates" counter on the settings-icon... is that not a badge-counter?!
<mzanetti> MacSlow, do a "make tryShell"
<mzanetti> there you'll see all the things
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> MacSlow, yes, the settings thing is the badge-counter
<MacSlow> mzanetti, general question... the spreadsheet "N/A" means "none available" or "not applicable"
<mzanetti> yes
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that was a this-or-that question... not yes-or-no :)
<mzanetti> dunno... means it's not there
<mzanetti> :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, "blocked on design" this means to me then
<mzanetti> MacSlow, if you refer to the ones in the "Visual Design" column, feel free to question that if you think there is a visual design needed
<mzanetti> MacSlow, for example in row 17 I would disagree that a visual design is not applicable. becuase I already had one when I implemented that
<mzanetti> anhow, as it's already implemented we probably don't *really* need it any more now
<mzanetti> although it should be archived in that design website...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll focus first on really non-implemented pieces first, before I start polishing things... since I know that's far more design-feedback-intense
<Saviq> Cimi, so no work for us yet, then?
<Cimi> Saviq, I would say so
<Saviq> Cimi, cool, DONE
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, so to fix the visual effect, jump on the shape card then
<Saviq> Cimi, or let's size it after standup
<dandrader> is it just me or does it really take forever to download an image to flash
<dandrader> ?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-18
<dandrader> mzanetti, wow, surface-wm has no conflicts with the new trunk. So no need to rebase or anything
<mzanetti> dandrader, yep, all fine. silo is built. however, there's still a test issue
 * mzanetti tries to find the browser tab with the logs
<mzanetti> dandrader, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/label=amd64,package=unity8,release=vivid+overlay,testname=qmluitests.sh/130/console
<mzanetti> dandrader, saviq said he could reproduce it by launching the qmltests with -j2
<mzanetti> dandrader, doesn't happen all the time, but like half of the times at least
<dandrader> mzanetti,  "QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory" <- is that normal in CI logs?
<mzanetti> need to check
<dandrader> mzanetti, can we give up running qml tests in parallel in CI? I don't know what to look for
<mzanetti> not really, no
<dandrader> mzanetti, also run tstShell with -j2 as Saviq instructed last Thursday and it didn't crash in my machine.
<dandrader> "works for me" (tm) :)
<mzanetti> if you're just running testShell, you won't make it happen
<mzanetti> because you're only running one test, so the -j2 has no effect
<dandrader> mzanetti, we run running two instances of tst_Shell in parallel
<dandrader> mzanetti, using that parallel command line tool
<dandrader> mzanetti, so Saviq came up with a new method?
<mzanetti> not sure what you're talking about tbh :D
<mzanetti> ci runs this: make -j4 -k xvfballtests
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok run "make xvfballtests -j2" and got a failure somewhere. can work with that.
<mzanetti> ack
<dandrader> mzanetti, -k not good for us when hunting failures
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> just didn't want to obscure the actual thing that jenkins does
<mzanetti> who knows, maybe its related
<dandrader> right :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, it's a regular failure
<dandrader> mzanetti, make xvfbtestPreviewExpandable FUNCTION="PreviewExpandableTest::test_all_widgets_height"
<dandrader> mzanetti, that fails in trunk in my machine. can you confirm? ^^^^
<dandrader> mzanetti,  oh, looks like I'm missing something: qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewSharing.qml:19:1: module "Ubuntu.Content" is not installed
<dandrader> tsdgeos, how do I add that xenial overlay repository?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: weren't you on holiday?
<tsdgeos> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu xenial main
<tsdgeos> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu xenial main
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ↑
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I were last Friday
<tsdgeos> ah, thought it was more days
<tsdgeos> misread
<dandrader> tsdgeos, know how do I get a public key or something for that repo? apt is complaining
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos>  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv
<tsdgeos> and the key at the end
<tsdgeos> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv  $KEY
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks
<dandrader> tsdgeos, does "make testGreeterDBus" fail for you in trunk?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: let me see
<tsdgeos> dandrader: building
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey!
<sil2100> Trevinho: if you don't mind then I'll do a direct-to-trunk commit for nux since Foundations had to quickly release a packaging change to the archives
<tsdgeos> task-0: FAIL!  : GreeterDBusTest::testEntryIsLockedGet() 'dbusList->property("EntryIsLocked").toBool()' returned FALSE. ()
<tsdgeos> task-0:    Loc: [/home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/unity8/tests/plugins/IntegratedLightDM/dbus.cpp(158)]
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ↑ ¿
<dandrader> tsdgeos, great, the error I get
<dandrader> tsdgeos, *same error
<dandrader> tsdgeos, passes in CI though. :/
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i guess ping mterry when he wakes up?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah
<Trevinho> sil2100: ok that's fine
<up123> Hello, are there plans for adapting icons in Unity 8?
<up123> like calendar showing the actual date instead of only a 28 all the time?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-19
<greyback_> there we go
<mhall119> bregma: can you do a UOS session about libertine/puritine? I'm thinking a current status update, how they work, what they do, what they don't, and what the plan is for them moving forward
<bregma> mhall119, when is UOS?
<mhall119> bregma: May 3-5
<bregma> mhall119, I can probably put something together
<mhall119> bregma: awesome, thanks!
<tedg> Saviq: I think the U8 JAAS needs click-dev preinstalled
<tedg> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/no-home-applications/+merge/291305/comments/749327
<tedg> Saviq: It is the fact that debclean requires all the dependencies of the rules file.
<Saviq> tedg, ack, can also add it custom to unity8 - but will soon not run debian/rules clean at all anyway
<Saviq> akin to the train
<Saviq> tedg, there you go, restarted, too https://git.launchpad.net/~saviq/+git/unity8-jenkins/commit/?id=fd9036650878b4c9efb9f0171c83d2c2599db2c9
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-20
<tedg> Saviq: Thanks!
<Mirv> Saviq: mzanetti: tsdgeos: it is now possible to run Qt 5.6 on vivid too, hopefully it would aid in getting 5.6 bugs fixed. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting updated
<Mirv> so silo 048 is for vivid overlay (testing only), silo 011 will be targetting landing for Xenial overlay use (Touch only), and an undecided silo will be targetting landing actually to Ubuntu y-series archives
<mzanetti> Mirv, does that mean we're going to update v+o to 5.6?
<Mirv> mzanetti: no, we target updating x+o to 5.6 and switch from v+o to x+o
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Mirv, ETA?
<Mirv> mzanetti: but surely, nothing is 100% set to stone and that's partially the reason I decided to start 5.6 for v+o (in case we'd want to stay on vivid but require 5.6)
<Mirv> mzanetti: as soon as everyone starts getting bugs fixed. which should be "now" pretty much. but I think when it seems to be on par with 5.5 at least, it can land to x+o.
<Mirv> it is easier to land to overlay than to archives since I don't need to care about KDE, LxQt etc, so it should be possible to land to x+o before y
<Mirv> mzanetti: I'm mostly aware of the Unity 8 scope drawing problem as a blocker compared to xenial w/ Qt 5.5. there are also a couple of powerpc and s390x problems which might not block for overlay but need to get sorted out anyway.
<Mirv> of course, almost no-one has tested any of xenial lately so it's a bit hard to say. but if Qt 5.6 is a requirement, then there's less reasons to stay too long at 5.5 in x+o.
<mzanetti> agreed
<Mirv> fixing video playback in Qt 5.6 was easy enough
<Mirv> just updating qtvideo-node a bit in similar fashion as I did for 5.5
<tsdgeos> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yikes, seen bug #1572590 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1572590 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes scrolling scope jumps to mid way" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572590
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah :/
<tsdgeos> wonder if it's similar to the fix i just made
<tsdgeos> though doesn't seem likely
<mterry> josharenson, heyo!  I'm trying to reproduce the failure you see on geonames translation branch with hebrew
<mterry> josharenson, but no luck so far (my test string is for boston: בוסטון)
<josharenson> mterry: so you enter that and boston appears?
<mterry> josharenson, yeah in Hebrew
<mterry> josharenson, I start with ב
<josharenson> mterry: 1 min, trying to reproduce my failure, but copy pasting backwards is hard
<mterry> josharenson, yeah mixing RTL and LTR is awful
<josharenson> mterry: I search for "חיפה" on the phone and get no results (I haven't tried it backwards yet though now that I think about it). This is what happens when I grep for it though http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15956250/
<josharenson> Boston is RTL->LTR, but this is RTL->RTL....
<mterry> josharenson, well what do you mean backwards?  Are you saying when typing Boston in Hebrew, you don't start with ב?
<josharenson> mterry: No you would, I'm just wondering if when searching for חיפה starting with a ה instead of a
<josharenson> ‏mterry: ‫ח
<josharenson> mterry: wtf this is hard
<mterry> josharenson, so maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're seeing -- if you type ב do you get results?
<josharenson> mterry: let me see if the silo is still on my phone, and I'll update the review to be more specific
<mterry> josharenson, cool.  Sorry to be dense  :)  Hard to grok RTL for me
<josharenson> mterry: I agree
<josharenson> mterry: so I set the phone language to hebrew, add He to the OSK, and I see nothing at all when I type any letter (So not Boston, or any city)
<josharenson> mterry: I'm updating everything right now in case there were any changes
<mterry> josharenson, humph.  I will try with a full fresh reset then...  Maybe my env is corrupted
<josharenson> mterry: Corrupted in a good way cause its working for you :-p
<josharenson> mterry: let me keep trying
<mterry> yeah  :)
<josharenson> mterry: So, dumb qestion maybe? How do you add a ppa to the phone? When I do it the normal way, I run into this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1276373
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1276373 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "invalid cross-device link" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<josharenson> (normal way being add-apt-repository)
<mterry> josharenson, oh you get that error if you end up upgrading lxc-android-config
<mterry> josharenson, you can do add-apt-repository sure
<josharenson> mterry: ah I guess I should flash the latest image, and then add the ppa
<mterry> josharenson, just when doing apt upgrade, either install a new enough image that it won't pull in lxc-...  or do apt install PKG manually
<mterry> josharenson, yeah that helps
<mterry> josharenson, I think you can also pin the package...
<mterry> josharenson, I don't remember the exact command, but citrain does it
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-21
<tsdgeos> sil2100: so will you pick up the lttng thing?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ok, will do - just need to finish up something first
<tsdgeos> awesome, thanks
<mterry> @unity, happy release day!  :)
<mzanetti> ta :D
<guruprasad> I see that the bug 1079932 has been open for almost 4 years and has been there unassigned across multiple releases.
<ubot5`> bug 1079932 in webapps-applications (Ubuntu) "Make it possible to remove Amazon webapp without removing all webapps" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079932
<guruprasad> I would like to help fixing it. So where can I start?
<guruprasad> popey has suggested removing a desktop file as a workaround, but with 16.04 releasing today without Amazon Unity search enabled by default, I do not see a reason why it cannot be split out into a separate package.
<guruprasad> I want to help do that
<popey> bit late for 16.04
<guruprasad> I know that, but I do hope that my work will help resolve this bug in a future release
<guruprasad> I do see that there is a virtual package unity-webapps-amazon already
<tsdgeos> mterry: isn't release day every six weeks nowadays? ;)
<mterry> #everyreleasedayisspecial
<popey> guruprasad: I imagine this will be one to re-visit post-release, today is a bit busy
<guruprasad> I know
<guruprasad> I will come back later for discussing further about this
<guruprasad> in the mean time I will take a stab at doing this
<guruprasad> I just looked at the source in the bzr repository and this amazon stuff is present inside the default-apps folder and that seems to indicate that this was done intentionally and that makes me think if this bug hasn't been fixed for political reasons since Canonical *wants* it there :-S
<guruprasad> But I am still going to take a stab at fixing this
<josharenson> mterry: has anything changed the the geonames branch recently? I couldn't get it to work at all on my nex4 yesterday. The silo is added and I'm using a language (Spanish/Mexico) that worked fine before...
<mterry> josharenson, and now it doesn't? yikes
<mterry> josharenson, I rebuilt the silo... but that shouldn't have broken it
<josharenson> mterry: yeah and I tried really hard to rule out an environment issue (bootstrapped the phone, added the silo, dist upgraded, rebooted)
<mterry> josharenson, did you install using citrain or custom adding?
<josharenson> mterry: add-apt-repo silo33
<mterry> josharenson, I will go through a cycle of bootstrapping / citrain today and confirm.  It worked for me yesterday though
<josharenson> mterry: it worked fine for me before too
<josharenson> mterry: channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<josharenson> mterry: and just to be clear, I have my phone's language set to Spanish, the keyboard set to spanish, and I'm trying to get the timezone set for "Londres" but London or Londres doesn't show up
<mterry> :(
<josharenson> mterry: I'll check the logs and such, let you know if I find anything interesting
<josharenson> cimi: still there? question about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1569498
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1569498 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Close Dash Page header "extra" panel when selecting an option on the dash primary filter" [Medium,Triaged]
<cimi> josharenson still here - having  a look
<josharenson> cimi: its a simple design question really
<josharenson> cimi: when a filter is selected, and (with the bug fixed) the extra panel closed, should the search box get active focus?
<josharenson> cimi: It currently doesn't, and I don't think it should, but I could see someone selecting a filter and then immediately wanting to enter a search query
<cimi> josharenson you better double check with paty...
<josharenson> cimi: ok, thanks
<mterry> josharenson, OK...  so I flashed with --wipe & --bootstrap, ran citrain for silo 33, switched to hebrew lang and keyboard, type ב, and I get results  :(
<josharenson> mterry: don't be sad, that means its working and I'm the one with the problem
<mterry> josharenson, my starting position for any issue
<josharenson> mterry: haha
<mterry> :)
<josharenson> mterry: I'm wrapping something up real quick, and then ill play with it
<mterry> josharenson, I think the default setup might involve a priority for the overlay PPA that prevents a mere apt dist-upgrade from pulling in a new PPA's packages without some extra work?
<josharenson> mterry: I'll try using citrain
<josharenson> mterry: ok its working in spanish w/ citrain... Going to check Hebrew
 * mterry hopes
<josharenson> mterry: So it looks like it might have just been the city I was searching for? When I type "תל" or "Tel" I see Tel Aviv... There are still cities in the alternateNames file that I can't get to appear though.
<josharenson> mterry: not seeing a pattern yet thogh
<mterry> josharenson, oh huh OK.  We filter some stuff out, but nothing you should care about.  Maybe I screwed that up.  Give me specifics and I can see why they don't show up
<josharenson> mterry: even just the first 2 characters of סיאטל (Seattle) returns nothing
<mterry> josharenson, hrm..  typing in  ס gave stuff
<mterry> josharenson, then I type in י
<mterry> josharenson, and I still get stuff
<mterry> (trying to give letter by letter for clarity)
<josharenson> mterry: yeah... I was typing the wrong letter
<josharenson> mterry: this is hard
<mterry> josharenson, English uber alles!
<josharenson> ‏ם and ‫ס mterry
<josharenson> looks the same
<josharenson> haha
<josharenson> mterry: In that case, I'm going to call this a non-issue. If there is a problem, let a native speaker file a bug :-p
<mterry> josharenson, I'll take it  :)
<josharenson> mterry: I'll finish that review today
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-22
<Mirv> Saviq: could bug #1543344 be improved to mention if there's any upstream bug reports known, testing on Qt 5.6 would be useful now that it's possible etc?
<ubot5`> bug 1543344 in Canonical System Image "scroll wheel too fast" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1543344
<Mirv> the test case could be more verbose too, I'm not sure from the description if it's possible to test it on eg mako or what
<Mirv> I guess the trackpad mode is where one uses the touch screen as a touchpad? hmm, I think it could be possible for me to test that then.
<Saviq> Mirv, sure
<Saviq> Mirv, just "scroll the dash using a mouse" :)
<Saviq> Mirv, fixeded
<Mirv> ah mouse too, ok
<cimi> pstolowski, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stolowski/+junk/scope-expandable-filters/view/head:/click/filterstest.pawelstolowski_0.1_armhf.click with silo 59?
<pstolowski> cimi, yes
<cimi> pstolowski, does it work for you/
<cimi> ?
<pstolowski> cimi, yes
 * cimi reboots phone
<pstolowski> cimi, well, worked two days ago.. perhaps something landed and we need a bump & rebuild if it doesn't work now..
<cimi> pstolowski, can u try again pls?
<cimi> or tsdgeos
<pstolowski> cimi, it also worked for marcustomlinson who tested before approving my branches
<pstolowski> cimi, ok, will check again
<pstolowski> cimi, yes, still works for me. you should see a 'Params' filter group which has two filters inside
<cimi> pstolowski, ok I will wipe my device because it doesnt here even after a reboot - blank page
<pstolowski> cimi, pls check if you're using packages from the silo
<cimi> pstolowski, if you can comment that you tested and works for you on albert review in unity8, I can approve for the code..
<pstolowski> cimi, done
<pstolowski> cimi, wiping didn't help?
<skinux> Where can I find docs for Unity GUI programming that ISN'T for game programming?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-23
<chilipalmer> I have a fesh install of Ubuntu 16.04LTS. Everything seems to be working perfectly. I do see one small problem. When I open the new software store, I get the search panel, with three buttons above it: All, Installed, and Updates. The rest of the window is blank. Other than that, the application seems to work properly. Did I miss something or have I run into a bug of some sort?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-18
<tsetair_> Hello, I am trying to hack a work around for this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1425000 Does anyone have an idea how I can go about this? I was thinking of editing  xorg.conf and setting the primary option, or using one of the relative, or absolute positions to accomplish this, but I am unsure if this will work or even a good idea to do.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1425000 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Cannot set right monitor as primary in dual monitor configuration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-22
<hosass> How do I get unity working again?  I uninstall xubuntu-desktop and everything went south
<hosass>  but I can still login via GNOME (lcompiz)
<hosass>  I've since tried reinstalling xubuntu-desktop but nothing worked
<hosass>  the only thing I get is: the mouse pointer and an empty desktop Alt +Ctrl +T doesn't work.
<hosass> any suggestions?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-23
<a1fa> how long will unity7 be maintened for? any plans to release ubunty-unity 18.04 spin off?
#ubuntu-unity 2018-04-20
<alkisg> Hi, Alt+F2 in Unity is the only run dialog that I found that can't run this: x-terminal-emulator -e sh -c 'date && bash'
<alkisg> It doesn't process command line parameters correctly. Is Unity still maintained, worth it to file a bug report, or is it abandoned currently?
<JanC> alkisg: it's still supported in 16.04 LTS until April 2021 or so, so I assume they would accept bug fixes at least?  :)
<alkisg> JanC: makes sense... I'll file a bug report about it
<JanC> not sure Canonical would spend a lot on it though
<JanC> filing a bug report never hurts
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1765615
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1765615 in unity (Ubuntu) "Run dialog doesn't process arguments properly" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-unity 2018-04-21
<egil> Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity. I have installed XMind but have trouble with file associations. Right clicking on a .xmind file > "Open with" says .xmind file is "Zip archive (application/zip)". I can set Ubuntu to open these .xmind files in XMind software, but then Ubuntu also tries to open .zip files with Xmind (!)....
